# the new "what do you look like" thread



## Rees2

Post a picture of yourself so we can find out what you look like.I'll leave myself unseen.


----------



## Bansh88

*RE: What Do you Look like???*


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Remind me to not let Bansh drive any of my cars/trucks...lol


Wow Dinkanber for some reason in the other forums I always thought you were a guy. See what happens when I try thinking?


----------



## Josh

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

me at work in Crater Lake National Park last summer


----------



## Rees2

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

How did that happen Mike?Just imagen if Mike had a limao.


----------



## zeezombiedoll

*RE: What Do you Look like???*


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Rees2 thats not fair if you dont show your self.....** I'm pouting**

Heres me before my first dental appointment lol I'm Hot Hot Hot!!
[IMG=640x480]http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c39/ILUVENTURTS/100_0806.jpg[/IMG]


WOW that is REALLY bad... LMAO


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

LOL Sorry I didnt mean to scare you all...

LMAO


----------



## Josh

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

hahaha iluvemturts! i think everyone was too nice to say "hey those are fake teeth!"


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

ok, so heres a pic after the dentist.....lol
Just want you all to know I'm normal lol depending on what your idea is of normal...I just like having fun.


----------



## T-P

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

OK, some of you people look great!
=] nice hair iluvemturts

heres me (YAY)
First 2 are me NOW i had my hair cut the other day.
and the 3rd photo! was about 8 months ago.
and 4th photo is me messing around with my neices pink cowgirl hat.


----------



## T-P

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

oh darn it, excuse the messy background!
we're in the middle of decorating the landing, bathroom and re-doing the cielings.


----------



## c_pierce705

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Heres a pic of me (Crystal). I know. I look ungodly too happy but....


----------



## Vegas Chad

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Here be me... 






And again... 






One of my chams

[IMG=640x480]http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j147/wazio/DSC01052.jpg[/IMG] 

Ok, last one... 

[IMG=640x480]http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j147/wazio/100_0344.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Those are just beautiful animals!


----------



## Rees2

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Are those chop sticks?Why are you so happy in the first picture?Since when did your cham become you?nice cham.With that cowgirl hat on you look like a girl T-P.LOL.Maybe once I get a Photo bucket account up in running.That means it'll take a long time.


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Rees2 we're going to hold you to that lol....photobucket...very easy

I should have said it before ...there are some good looking people on here...
Vegas Chad are you part lepercon (spelling??) cool pic of you in the air
I love your chams


----------



## Vegas Chad

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



Rees2 said:


> Are those chop sticks?Why are you so happy in the first picture?Since when did your cham become you?nice cham.With that cowgirl hat on you look like a girl T-P.LOL.Maybe once I get a Photo bucket account up in running.That means it'll take a long time.



Heck yea, that is what they are for... Ear clean'n, right? Might as well do it while im at that fancey food place... Tiz a good way to lighten the mood. I am happy because I just drove my new truck from Nv to SD for a reptile show and to sea world... The chams are not me; but they are a big part of what I do... Figure that it would toss a few pics in... Dont need to make a whole other thread for them. They are good to look at anyhoo. 

Cowgirl hat? T-P... I must not be down with all the cool lingo yo...


----------



## Vegas Chad

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

I lass, the pot o gold be waitÃ¢â‚¬â„¢n for me at the end of the rainbow. Ill drive on down to find it with me olÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ truck. The shillelagh will point the wayÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ haha


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

 LMAO


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Think if Chad finds the gold he will share with us? Or maybe just buy us all the tortoise of our dreams?


----------



## Vegas Chad

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



Jacqui said:


> Think if Chad finds the gold he will share with us? Or maybe just buy us all the tortoise of our dreams?



Heck yea! Gotta share the love; Right? Now hopefully it will rain some more here in the desert so I can do some dig'n.


----------



## Amy

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

that's an awesome pic of you at crater lake....


----------



## Rees2

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



Iluvemturts said:


> Rees2 we're going to hold you to that lol...



Oooh nooo now now I have to get an acount.

Vegas Chad I'll take mine in cash.LOL.


----------



## T-P

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

^^ yea i know...i was just goofing around, i get bored easily and do anything.


----------



## squirtle

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



Rees2 said:


> Post a picture of yourself so we can find out what you look like.I'll leave myself unseen.



I just got back from a motorcyle trip....from Denver, CO back home to not-so-sunny SoCal. These pictures are from the trip. 

My boyfriend's birthday was the final day of the trip, so we celebrated with cake in a to-go box. R-O-M-A-N-C-E!



We camped at 9,000 feet in CO and it was COLD. 20 degrees when the sun came up. I am still defrosting.



Camping in a State Park in Utah.


----------



## cvalda

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Here's a picture of my son Deontay (my oldest of nine) and myself! Deontay is the one who got me into tortoises, and he does most of the "work" with ours! He cleans up after them, feeds them, checks their temps constantly, etc! They have done so much good for him, it's remarkable! He's only thirteen, but stands at six feet tall already (I stand at 5' 3"!) so we needed a pic to show me and my "little boy"! LOL!

;~) Kelly


----------



## Josh

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

whoa...six feet already?! he's gonna be huge!


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

does your son play basketball? if not, invest into a personal trainer... i would.


----------



## cvalda

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Yep, he's definately into basketball!!! And he's not too bad, either!


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

nice, ill look for him in the nba in 5 years.


----------



## Crazy1

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Nice looking young man, and a responsible 13 year old you are blessed.
Congratulations ! Keep up the great work mom.


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Crazy1 said it well....he's a looker, you'll have to beat the girls off him if you dont already
[/i]


----------



## Laura

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Me and a few of my good friends...
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0BauHLFw5YsX2A


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

wow laura...very cool friends. do you work at a zoo?


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Lucky you Laura, your friends ROCK


----------



## JustAnja

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Just me, with credit card in hand. Dangerous! lol






And doing what I do best.
[IMG=640x480]http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p239/hisdsrtrose/aj/e0d7239c.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

HUGE snake !!! remind me to never get sassy with you


----------



## JustAnja

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



Iluvemturts said:


> HUGE snake !!! remind me to never get sassy with you




Thats a 6ft female Eastern Diamondback rattlesnake. That was while I was in New Orleans last year visiting a friend, she belongs to him. I do have 6ft Mexican Westcoast Rattlesnakes at present though.


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

You prob. hear this all the time , but , have you ever been bitten?
(by a snake) lol


----------



## JustAnja

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

I have been bitten millions of times by non-vens, never by a ven. I hope to keep my perfect record as well. I am very anal about safety and dont take any more risks than I have to. Ive been doing this for over 12 years now.


----------



## Laura

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

I deal with the rattlesnakes in my job.. but never ones that big! Yikes! 
And No, I dont work at a zoo. Sometimes I wish I did tho! The Horse is a friends, even tho I have one, he is just a big backyard dog. The Bear is used for movies so is well trained. He was taking a cookie out of my mouth. He lives down south in South Calif. and was located at a friends house who also does Animal work for movies. the cheetah was my Girl. I Volunteer for Wild About Cats they do conservation work and she and her brother were imported from Africa as Ambassadors. They helped raise over 1 Mill for conservation projects worldwide. She was also one of the Stars in that Mtn Dew Super Bowl commercial years back. Very cool to have the oppurtunity to work with them. It was a dream. She now lives at a facility near Reno called Animal Ark. I still visit.


----------



## Rees2

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Ha thats y i'm keeping to torts I wont get bitten by a tortoise.A million dollars!The SUPER BOWL!


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Those are all some wonderful shots. Such added insights into each of you.


----------



## barbie69

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

This is a pic of me and my first snake Hercules (rip), he was a wonderful massage therapist! LOL





This is a pic of myself and my oldest daughter at her high school graduation in June. I was SO PROUD!!




....and all three of my beautiful and wonderful daughters




Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Wow! You sure don't look old enough to be their Mom! You have beautiful daughters, too.


----------



## barbie69

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



Jacqui said:


> Wow! You sure don't look old enough to be their Mom! You have beautiful daughters, too.



Thank you so much!! I definately feel old enough! haha
Brittany, the oldest, is now attending college with me as well as working at the college in my office. I love it! It is so nice to have her with me all day and be able to still spend so much time with her. Rachael (the blonde) is a Senior this year in high school so she will graduate in June..and then 2 down, one to go. Sarah is the baby and she is a sophmore this year. She is 15 going on 30 and she drives me crazy!! She has boys that are waaaaay too old interested in her and I have to keep them away, it is a full time job in itself:shy:.


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Barbie:
The time flies way too quickly. Seemed atleast in my case letting go of the oldest was the hardest. I took him to school his first day and he allowed me to do the same on his last day...with tears in my eyes both times. Was hard to let him leave home. Wasn't so hard when the two girls had to leave for college. Still the house is so much more quiet with each departing child. Down to my last one, my baby...lol. Have one more year, then the house will be like a tomb.

A nice thing is it seems like the horrible teenage years leave when they go off. When they come back it's more as a "real" person. One that's a delight to be around and a joy to spend time with.

Nice that you and the oldest are getting to have so much time together. I miss that most. Just something once it's gone, you can never get back.


----------



## Vegas Chad

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

wow... yea, I would have not guessed that you are the mom! 

Darn them older boys!!!! Soooo your girl in college happen to have a cell # ? HAHAHA kidding kidding! But really... Noooo just kidding


----------



## barbie69

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



Vegas Chad said:


> wow... yea, I would have not guessed that you are the mom!
> Darn them older boys!!!! Soooo your girl in college happen to have a cell # ? HAHAHA kidding kidding! But really... Noooo just kidding



LOL Thank you! Brittany does have a cell but I am afraid you may be a bit far away for her. She tried a long distance thing and it did not work...but I will let her know you asked . I am sure she will be flattered.


----------



## HermanniChris

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

hard to find a photo of me online unless I'm doing what I do...

that's me right in the middle up close





this is my fav pic of me


----------



## JustAnja

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Wow Chris for some reason I was expecting older. lol Very nice, my oldest son is in a Band, plays drums most of the time but is lead vocals in the band he is in right now. Very nice Chris!


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Thats you ...seriously, Chris??? I sooo thought you were an older guy too.
You're kinda cute...bet you have to beat the female fans off of ya
What is the name of your band?


----------



## HermanniChris

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

haha yes that is me, I'm in two bands my orginal band is called Wicker Hollow and I have an 80's cover band which is my job called Stuck in a Decade....yep only 25 years old but over 14 years of that is experience with breeding and keeping turtles and tortoises. I've seen pretty much the whole country by now from touring it and several countries...most people who are fans are shocked when they hear I'm a turtle guy


----------



## jlyoncc1

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

This is a picture of my daughter and I at Pike's Peak this summer. We were in CO for a soccer tournament. Most recently (I'm bragging now)she has been selected as an alternate to try out for the National Olympic Development Team. Waiting to see if she goes as an alt. but still a big honor. Only 160 her age in the nation get picked!


http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee69/jlyoncc1/DSC07028.jpg


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



Iluvemturts said:


> Thats you ...seriously, Chris??? I sooo thought you were an older guy too.
> You're kinda cute...bet you have to beat the female fans off of ya
> What is the name of your band?



Seems we all thought he was older.


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



jlyoncc1 said:


> This is a picture of my daughter and I at Pike's Peak this summer. We were in CO for a soccer tournament. Most recently (I'm bragging now)she has been selected as an alternate to try out for the National Olympic Development Team. Waiting to see if she goes as an alt. but still a big honor. Only 160 her age in the nation get picked!
> 
> 
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee69/jlyoncc1/DSC07028.jpg



You must be so proud of her! Hey you were almost in my state. Did you get to spend much time enjoying CO while you were there?


----------



## jlyoncc1

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

We were there for 6 days. I think my favorite thing was the Garden of the Gods. That was amazing to us. So pretty and different from NJ.


----------



## Meg90

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

I was hoping there was thread like this on here! Who's up for reviving it?

I am!

This is me taken this summer (when I a had a ghost of a tan atleast Sorry if this pic comes up like, huge. I tried to resize it like twice on photo bucket, but it kept coming up the same on the posting preview..... 







Come on people, lets see ya!


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



Rees2 said:


> Post a picture of yourself so we can find out what you look like.I'll leave myself unseen.



NOOOOOOO.... that's not the way it works! You participate in what you start.. [ maybe you already have.. I just started reading/looking @ this thread ].. GIVE IT UP -





NERD


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

O.K. - it all started when this guy with a horse and a camera knocked on the front door.. back in '51 ? -







Ooooops.. you didn't mean that far back.. did you? 

How about during my 'punk' days when I traveled with the Circus.. with my first "trick-tortoise" BOB ? -






One of my favorite pics of "SONshine".. my Alpha Guyana that made her debut { shortly afterward } in Reptiles magazine.. Sept. '06 -






Alright you recent "lookers".. let's see 'em!

NERD


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

What happened to all those original people? I've been on the forum a while now, and haven't seen them post in quite a while!

Here's me showing off my large hibiscus:






Oh ok...here's me with "The Bigger One" (BO):






Yvonne


----------



## ruanda

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

From Portugal, where sun shines all year...


----------



## Kristina

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

I am pretty untypical of what most people would think a total reptile GEEK would look like, lol.

I am very, very into heavy metal music, I am part of the Century Media Streetteam. I get to hand out swag and preview new bands, it is a BLAST.

We usually hit a couple of music festivals every year and a ton of concerts, the louder and crazier the mosh pit, the better. So far I have only had one broken arm from moshing. 

I love bats, skulls, and I wear two colors... Black, and green accents. I got married in a black dress. I can't remember the last time I wore a color, maybe 14 years ago??? Maybe more?

So, yeah, I am different. My tongue is pierced and stretched to a 2 gauge, and my ears are stretched to 00 gauge. 

I am pretty picky about what I wear, I hate tacky, badly made items. I like leather, lace, and velvet, but not cheaply made crap with little pink cartoon skulls mixed with hearts on it. Yuck.

Anyway, here is me in all my gothic glory  i took this of myself in my bathroom, lmao!






My hair, actually, is naturally that dark. I am lucky like that 

Kristina


----------



## jpeck425

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Here's a pic from several years ago with an old friend.





Me and my best friend.





Today, with a lot more gray hair, lol.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles

*RE: What Do you Look like???*











and this one just to be goofy


----------



## BigBiscuit

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Here is a picture of me when I dressed up like Uncle Eddie from the movie "Christmas Vacation.


Evan


----------



## Vegas_Leopard

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Yours truly..


----------



## Laura

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

What Do you Look like??? 
Me and a few of my good friends...
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welco...HLFw5YsX2A 

posted over a year ago.. so re newing...

1. pacific crest trail ride
2. me and Zulu my spotted Daughter
www.wildaboutcats.org 
3. feeding a cookie to a friends bear.

apparently link now not working... orig post was 0ct 07 if anyone wants to look back that far!


----------



## richalisoviejo

*Show yourself*

Unless youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re too shy. 

Here I am playing bartender at one of my parties.






Another photo from Christmas. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m the clown in the middle.


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

If I can find a decent picture I will post it. Hey Rich are those jello shooters I see in the first picture?


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*



Candy said:


> If I can find a decent picture I will post it. Hey Rich are those jello shooters I see in the first picture?



They sure are  That was a birthday party for a good friend of mine.

Here is the birthday girl, another attorney friend of mine, she wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t say how old she was but you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to go up against her in court lol.


----------



## Stazz

*RE: Show yourself*



richalisoviejo said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can find a decent picture I will post it. Hey Rich are those jello shooters I see in the first picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are  That was a birthday party for a good friend of mine.
> 
> Here is the birthday girl, another attorney friend of mine, she wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t say how old she was but you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to go up against her in court lol.
Click to expand...







This is a pic of my fiance and I relaxing at this great place here in Dubai called Bar 360...its completely round,so you have 360 views of the ocean around you 

Lol I'm pretty bad at posting pics....going to do the photobucket thing!


----------



## bettinge

*RE: Show yourself*

I'm on the right, my dad on the left! This is at my parents house in Florida. I rode my bike in every single one of the lower 48 states last summer. I liked Utah the best, Oklahoma the least! I rode the pacific coast highway from LA to the upper NW most point of Washington state.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*

This is me last May with "The Smaller One." Its amazing how fast these tortoises are growing. She's much bigger than that now.

Yvonne






I just noticed that Little Girl Kitty is also in the picture.


----------



## Laura

*RE: Show yourself*

There was another thred for this a while back and I posted a Shutterfly link...I cant post pics.. they say they are too large...So if your curious...Happy Hunting!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Show yourself*

Notice Little Girl Kitty on the fence sharpening her claws...


----------



## Laura

*RE: Show yourself*

Oct 07 In other pictures.. 'What do you look like'
Me and a few of my good friends...
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welco...HLFw5YsX2A[hr]
Not sure why the link wont work if cut and pasted.. but it worked in the original post....


----------



## BigBiscuit

*RE: Show yourself*

Here is a picture of my family and I with Santa.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*

That's a good looking family, Big Biscuit! Santa just keeps getting younger and younger! LOL!

Yvonne


----------



## BigBiscuit

*RE: Show yourself*



emysemys said:


> That's a good looking family, Big Biscuit! Santa just keeps getting younger and younger! LOL!
> 
> Yvonne



Thanks for the compliment.

A family friend of ours had her teenage son dress up as Santa, and drop by the house.


----------



## purpod

*RE: Show yourself*

Greetings All ~

Here's a pic from last years TFO So Cal meet-up ~ including Spikes' baby, Lil'Foot. Hopefully no one shown here is opposed to my posting the image; and if they are, just lemme know and I will remove it immediately. 







Actually, I still have a ton of pic's from our pizza & H.W.P.R. Rootbeer fest ~ it was so much fun!!

Well, obviously, I'm the purpod femur on the far left. You will have to guess as to whom the others are ~

{It does not look as tho the image is coming thru ~ perhaps someone can tell me what I am doing wrong.. I clicked on the insert image & copied the link, but I do not see the pic..?? Ah well, I tried!}

Blessings to All ~
Purpod


----------



## Stazz

*RE: Show yourself*

It's actually so cool to see pics of everyone  bring on more !!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



purpod said:


> {It does not look as tho the image is coming thru ~ perhaps someone can tell me what I am doing wrong.. I clicked on the insert image & copied the link, but I do not see the pic..?? Ah well, I tried!}
> 
> Blessings to All ~
> Purpod[/color][/size][/font]



I'm so sorry it won't work! I'm anxious to see the picture. Are you using a Photobucket account? if so, you left click on "img code" then come back here and right click on your reply.

If you're using the forum's attachment feature, you click "browse" find your picture, then click "add attachment." I think there's something else you click after add attachment, but its not on this screen for me to remember.

Long time no see, Purpod. Where ya been?

Yvonne


----------



## jorrow

*RE: Show yourself*

Nice pics everyone its great to be able to put faces to names.

Here is my daughter and I at a Natural History Museum






Here is another pic of just the 2 of us






Her with pig tails, and nana






And this is one of my girlfriends daughters and her first catch "quite a catch"


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

Wow Jorrow I didn't think you could have a lake right outside of your house that's too cool. Love the pictures of your baby she adorable.


----------



## christinag

*RE: Show yourself*

here's some of me and the Fam!




My boys as Mario and Luigi and Luigi for Halloween




When my husband returned home from Iraq in Feb. (The oldest was being camera shy)




Mattingly modeling her tutu




Crookshanks the cat after his lion cut which I did in an effort to help eliminate some hairball issues


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

Christina, you have a beautiful family and I loved the cats style. I'm glad your husband is safe back home with you. Candy


----------



## christinag

*RE: Show yourself*

Thanks! The look on my husband's face was priceless when he first saw the cat after getting home, it was so funny!


----------



## galvinkaos

*RE: Show yourself*



emysemys said:


> This is me last May with "The Smaller One." Its amazing how fast these tortoises are growing. She's much bigger than that now.
> Yvonne



And I thought you and Maggie were camera shy. I had you pictured with shorter hair. I like the putting faces to names.

Well here is a horrible 6 year old work ID pic -




Me dancing at a band gig (in black on the right) -




And my hubby singing at the same gig-




I usually am holding the camera. 

Dawna
I will


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*

Great pictures everyone, it's always nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*

Hi Dawna: Actually now I DO have shorter hair. I was letting it grow out so I could have a pony tail, but I didn't like it...too young for this old body. I love your pictures! Didn't know hubby was "cool." Does he do this often, or does he have a day job? LOL!

Yvonne


----------



## galvinkaos

*RE: Show yourself*



emysemys said:


> Hi Dawna: Actually now I DO have shorter hair. I was letting it grow out so I could have a pony tail, but I didn't like it...too young for this old body. I love your pictures! Didn't know hubby was "cool." Does he do this often, or does he have a day job? LOL!
> 
> Yvonne



He has a day job. He is a Manager of a pest control office. He always tells me he is cool  and I tell him he is a dork  (It is really a term of affection when I tell him that). He and the band play together 6 or 7 times a year. In the San Gabriel Valley and at the Colorado River. He even occasionally sings to me.

Dawna


----------



## jlyoncc1

*RE: Show yourself*

This is a picture of my husband John, my daughter Shelby at her eighth grade graduation and me.


----------



## BigBiscuit

*RE: Show yourself*

Thanks for posting all the pictures, everyone. The pictures of the little kids are awesome. 

It looks like we are all "coming out of our shells." Get it?


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



BigBiscuit said:


> Thanks for posting all the pictures, everyone. The pictures of the little kids are awesome.
> 
> It looks like we are all "coming out of our shells." Get it?



Yes...I must admit that our newest attorney member, Rich, has opened a new attitude here on the forum. Much more personal off topic chit chat. I like it!

Yvonne


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

Where's Maggies picture? Huh Maggie?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Show yourself*

Nope, not me...I believe like the Indians, taking my image is taking my soul...not me man...NO pictures...


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*

I just received an email from my sister, Maggie, and she warned me...threatened me...that I'd better NOT post a picture of her. So naturally, I had to see if I have any pictures of her. This is Maggie:






Maggie is the one with the boots on!

Yvonne



jorrow said:


> And this is one of my girlfriends daughters and her first catch "quite a catch"



What a nice catfish. I used to have to drag my three young kids out every week-end to go fishing with my husband. While he walked the banks casting for bass, I sat in one spot with the kids and fished for cat. I NEVER was able to catch such a nice fish as your girlfriend did. Glad you got a picture of it.

Yvonne


----------



## Meg90

*RE: Show yourself*

well, if maggie won't post some, I will 

Here's me, with my red hair (which the BF has been begging for, so I think I am going to switch back)





And here's what I looked like now (a glamorous vacation pic. thats my cousin next to me. She's more of a cat person  )


----------



## Stazz

*RE: Show yourself*

I looooooooooooooooooooooove all these pictures !!!!! Indeed Yvonne, I love this new open forum, getting to know eachtoher more and so nice to now picture the person's face when we chatting about tortoises !


----------



## Crazy1

*RE: Show yourself*

OK here are a few links to pics I found that where posted some time ago.
Tortiana http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-1534.html
Ilovemyturts http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-908.html
cvalda Kids http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-401.html
Robyn, I actually like this pic better than the one I posted in the 9-10-07 Post. LOL http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-3253.html
*Original Thread Ã¢â‚¬Å“What do you all look like?Ã¢â‚¬Â started 9-10-2007* http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-217.html

I found a picture of Robyn - Crazy1 - to post here:


----------



## purpod

*RE: Show yourself*

Hiya Yvonne, my Friend!

Well, what I tried to do was post it on my website and then I clicked the button here for 'insert image', but it looks like a red X to me! I have many pic's on www.pbase.com/purpod should anyone be interested in checking them out. The group image is in my "PEEPS" Gallery & the link to it is this: http://www.pbase.com/purpod/image/111493681. Thus far, I only have the one image up on that site from the TFO So Cal Meeting of 2008, but eventually I'll get to play again with my pic's and will add more as time allows. {The only active pic website I have currently is Pbase.. no photo bucket, etc..}

I have been busting my buns trying to finish up this BA in Criminal Justice; should be thru by July 31st, and you can be sure I will be celebrating with my sweeetheart on Aug 1st, LOL. 

I must admit, it is frustrating to spend so much time on my 'puter doing research & such, as then I do not wish to look at the screen any more, even tho I know there are forums, peeps and things I would like to participate in. Hopefully, I will get to use my 'puter for more personal activities after school is done.

Thanx for the Hello ~ sure do miss being a part of...
Blessings, Purpod




emysemys said:


> I'm so sorry it won't work! I'm anxious to see the picture. Are you using a Photobucket account? if so, you left click on "img code" then come back here and right click on your reply.
> 
> If you're using the forum's attachment feature, you click "browse" find your picture, then click "add attachment." I think there's something else you click after add attachment, but its not on this screen for me to remember.
> 
> Long time no see, Purpod. Where ya been?
> 
> Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*

Ok, here's the picture of the Forum folks at last year's meeting. Please would someone i.d. them for us:







Yvonne

(Thanks, Purpod)

Of course, I recognise Little Foot in the foreground...and I'll just be willing to bet that the gal wearing purple would be Purpod!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1

*RE: Show yourself*

Hey, Purpod loved your pics You do good. Loved the waves breaking and the desert scene. Course what can I say we all take such a great photo. 
Good to hear t's school thats got you so busy, and not something else. 
Good luck on those grades friend. Hope to see you at the second TFO meeting. Still setting it up. But looking forward to it.


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*

Nice pictures everyone 

Here I am at a friends super bowl party; the glasses were for the 3-D commercials. Guess, which one I am LOL.


----------



## BigBiscuit

*RE: Show yourself*



richalisoviejo said:


> Nice pictures everyone
> 
> Here I am at a friends super bowl party; the glasses were for the 3-D commercials. Guess, which one I am LOL.



Are you the guy on the far left with camo shorts?


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*



BigBiscuit said:


> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures everyone
> 
> Here I am at a friends super bowl party; the glasses were for the 3-D commercials. Guess, which one I am LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the guy on the far left with camo shorts?
Click to expand...



hehe, nope, I'm the goof ball in the middle wearing shorts sitting next to the blond girl


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



emysemys said:


> Ok, here's the picture of the Forum folks at last year's meeting. Please would someone i.d. them for us:



Come on, Somebody: Please I.D. the folks in this picture!!


----------



## BigBiscuit

*RE: Show yourself*

I knew which person you were in the photo Rich. I just wanted to razz you.


----------



## Laura

*RE: Show yourself*



I dont know if this worked...
Its a work photo. My Animal Pics say they are Too large to download. I have some Cool ones.. but you gotta look in Oct 07.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*

Laura: I didn't know you are in law enforcement. Nice picture.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura

*RE: Show yourself*

Career Change and the ripe old age of 40.. Been there a little over 5 years.. That pic was for the Yearbook last year.. Not bad.. others werent so !
Brownie Point for the First person to guess what type of 'Law Enforcement' I do.......
;-)


----------



## muddled

*RE: Show yourself*



Laura said:


> Career Change and the ripe old age of 40.. Been there a little over 5 years.. That pic was for the Yearbook last year.. Not bad.. others werent so !
> Brownie Point for the First person to guess what type of 'Law Enforcement' I do.......
> ;-)



Something at Roosevelt Police?! Where's my brownie? 

Hehe, since I'm still in OMG LOOK AT MY BABY mode, here's one of me and little Mater :}





Aaand, a random from my myspace album... I'm not sure what the eggman was about but we thought it was funny. I'm the one in the left.


----------



## jorrow

*RE: Show yourself*

Yvonne here are some more cats I caught yesterday I couldnt take very good pics cause I was the only one there.... But that yellow cat had the most pretty color I have ever seen. I doubt any of you will ever be in Alabama but if you ever are let me know and I'll take you fishing.


----------



## Isa

*RE: Show yourself*

It is so nice to see everyone pictures  You look all so great 
Here is one picture of my fiance and me. His face is really red on the pic, it is because he does not believe in suntan lotion haha


----------



## Laura

*RE: Show yourself*

Thats Humpty Dumpty sitting on a wall...nursery Rhyme.
I work for the City of Roseville PD...but doing what?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Show yourself*



Isa said:


> It is so nice to see everyone pictures  You look all so great
> Here is one picture of my fiance and me. His face is really red on the pic, it is because he does not believe in suntan lotion haha



You're both beautiful...you more then he of course...and tell him this grandma says to use suntan lotion or by the time he gets to be my age he'll be battling skin cancer...



Laura said:


> Career Change and the ripe old age of 40.. Been there a little over 5 years.. That pic was for the Yearbook last year.. Not bad.. others werent so !
> Brownie Point for the First person to guess what type of 'Law Enforcement' I do.......
> ;-)



meter maid, parking enforcement...

Laura...I say meter maid...parking enforcement...


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



Laura said:


> Thats Humpty Dumpty sitting on a wall...nursery Rhyme.
> I work for the City of Roseville PD...but doing what?



ANIMAL CONTROL!!!!!?????

Yvonne



Crazy1 said:


> OK here are a few links to pics I found that where posted some time ago.
> Tortiana http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-1534.html
> Ilovemyturts http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-908.html
> cvalda Kids http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-401.html
> Jacqui and Dee http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-4197.html
> Robyn, I actually like this pic better than the one I posted in the 9-10-07 Post. LOL http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-3253.html
> *Original Thread Ã¢â‚¬Å“What do you all look like?Ã¢â‚¬Â started 9-10-2007* http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-217.html



Robyn: I'm always amazed at how you are able to find those links for us. 

Yvonne



jorrow said:


> Yvonne here are some more cats I caught yesterday



Beautiful fish! What do you use for bait? We used to smell like sardines for a week after going cat fishing!

Yvonne


----------



## Isa

*RE: Show yourself*



maggie3fan said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is so nice to see everyone pictures  You look all so great
> Here is one picture of my fiance and me. His face is really red on the pic, it is because he does not believe in suntan lotion haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're both beautiful...you more then he of course...and tell him this grandma says to use suntan lotion or by the time he gets to be my age he'll be battling skin cancer...
Click to expand...




Thanks Maggie 
He works in construction, so he is always outside. I bought him a bottle of suntan lotion last year and he only used it a couple of times.


----------



## jorrow

*RE: Show yourself*

I buy chicken livers a day before I go fishing and drown them in garlic powder, then let them sit outside for a while to get good and stinky lol  Yea I have to take one hell of a shower after I go, those guys definatley have a certain STANK about them


----------



## galvinkaos

*RE: Show yourself*

Laura I vote Community Service Officer.

Dawna


----------



## vanessammm

*RE: Show yourself*

I posted mine in the 'Pictures' thread in 'Sulcata Central' but heres an updated one.. haha.





My hairs a bit lighter and I got my lip pierced. haha Im pretty stoked. 

And here's an updated one of Bowser too.  When I came home from my grandma's on Easter he was perched up in his food dish waiting. I thought it was funny and snapped a pic. =)


----------



## BigBiscuit

*RE: Show yourself*

Josh,

Did you go "Noodling" for those catfish?


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



BigBiscuit said:


> Josh,
> 
> Did you go "Noodling" for those catfish?



You know, I've been stuck by the fins on a cat fish numerous times and it really hurts. I can't understand how those guys and gals can catch them with their bare hands and not get stuck! I love watching those segments on TV. Some of those fish are HUGE!!! And have you been watching the series River Monsters? OH...MY...GAWSH!!! How would you like to have a line on one of those babies?

Yvonne


----------



## Laura

*RE: Show yourself*

YVONNE WINS THE BROWNIE POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, I am an ACO...


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



Laura said:


> YVONNE WINS THE BROWNIE POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yes, I am an ACO...



Good for me!!!!! 

When is your area going to be filming to be on Animal Cops Roseville? LOL!

Yvonne


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*

So many great and nice looking people on this form. Animals lovers are always the nicest, kindest people.


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

Laura my ex-husband lives in Roseville and before that he live in Rocklin. Nathan my 22 year old used to live there for a while, but now he's back where he belongs (with his mom). I've been there twice it is very nice. I also picked animal control, but didn't get on here on time to post a guess. I could tell from your other posts about breeding that you'd had some personal and professional experience in that field. My husbands dad and mom were also police officers. His mother worked child abuse and his father worked L.A. County both retired with very good pensions. If your not a cop on my husbands side of the family you're either a teacher or a nurse. Anyway I liked your picture. Candy


----------



## BigBiscuit

*RE: Show yourself*



emysemys said:


> BigBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh,
> 
> Did you go "Noodling" for those catfish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I've been stuck by the fins on a cat fish numerous times and it really hurts. I can't understand how those guys and gals can catch them with their bare hands and not get stuck! I love watching those segments on TV. Some of those fish are HUGE!!! And have you been watching the series River Monsters? OH...MY...GAWSH!!! How would you like to have a line on one of those babies?
> 
> Yvonne
Click to expand...



I don't know how people do it either, Yvonne. I have a fear of deep, murky water, and I am not about to start poking my hand where mouths of creatures are. My wife loves telling the story of our honeymoon. We were in Cancun, Mexico, and I worked up the courage to go into the ocean. I was walking around in about 6 ft of water, and a stingray spooked me by coming out of the sand. I started to scream underwater and thrash around, as my wife was laughing at my expense.


----------



## Laura

*RE: Show yourself*

Thanks.
Roseville isn't exciting like NewYork,, so doubt they will be filming anytime soon! I do PSA's ( public Service Announments) that noone watches.. on Roseville's City website.. one might still be up now.. and i HATE my voice...Im not an actor..No stage presence.. I do much better behind the scenes.. Oh well. 
And the ones we just shot.. its was a nice windy day and sunny.. so hair blowing and squinty...thank goodness they filmed dogs playing to go to that and not look at me! HA! but the voice.. oh well. I guess everyone hates their voice on tape??


----------



## Stazz

*RE: Show yourself*

Where is YOUR pic Candy? Or am I blind and missing it?!?!LOL

Here is another pic of Nick & I, out with friends


----------



## jorrow

*RE: Show yourself*



emysemys said:


> BigBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh,
> 
> Did you go "Noodling" for those catfish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I've been stuck by the fins on a cat fish numerous times and it really hurts. I can't understand how those guys and gals can catch them with their bare hands and not get stuck! I love watching those segments on TV. Some of those fish are HUGE!!! And have you been watching the series River Monsters? OH...MY...GAWSH!!! How would you like to have a line on one of those babies?
> 
> Yvonne
Click to expand...


Nope, I caught those on reel and rod. But I have went noodling a few times. But Im not to big on sticking my hand into dark holes on a river bottom LOL. Ya know there are Alligator Snappers around here imagine what would happen to your hand if it were one of those in the hole instead of a catfish OUCH. You would be a few fingers less  . 

Yea Yvonne I seen that show. I love it. Did you see the one about Alligator Gar??? Man those suckers get HUGE.


----------



## galvinkaos

*RE: Show yourself*



Candy said:


> My husbands dad and mom were also police officers. His mother worked child abuse and his father worked L.A. County both retired with very good pensions. If your not a cop on my husbands side of the family you're either a teacher or a nurse. Anyway I liked your picture. Candy



Hey Candy, I was a Deputy for LA Co. until I moved to OR in 1996. My dad retired after 35 years as a Reserve Deputy. 

Dawna


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

Sorry it too so long, but I had to wait for my son to download off of his camera (because it's better than mine). Here's one picture of me and the next one is from Christmas 08 with my two oldest sons and then all my sons together. I've wanted a picture of all four of them for a while so they went and had it taken for my Christmas present. I loved it! And then of course Dale. Enjoy. O.K. I just noticed that Dale ended up in the wrong place.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*

Mighty good-lookin' group of boy kids! What, no girls? You don't know what you've missed!!!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

I tried four times Yvonne. I decided after not having a girl that I'd have to wait for a grandaughter. Four kids is a lot to raise.


----------



## Stazz

*RE: Show yourself*

Lol I take my hat off to you - 4 boys !!! I dunno how Nick's mom survived - 7 kids=5 boys, 2 girls....I would be completely grey at age 33 ! Haha
I would def like more than 2 kids though, inshallah (that means God Willing in Arabic )


----------



## wood turtle

*RE: Show yourself*



vanessammm said:


> I posted mine in the 'Pictures' thread in 'Sulcata Central' but heres an updated one.. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hairs a bit lighter and I got my lip pierced. haha Im pretty stoked.
> 
> And here's an updated one of Bowser too.  When I came home from my grandma's on Easter he was perched up in his food dish waiting. I thought it was funny and snapped a pic. =)



I love your lip piercings. Are they snake bites? I cant tell if the other one is pierced or not


----------



## vanessammm

*RE: Show yourself*



wood turtle said:


> vanessammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted mine in the 'Pictures' thread in 'Sulcata Central' but heres an updated one.. haha.
> 
> My hairs a bit lighter and I got my lip pierced. haha Im pretty stoked.
> 
> And here's an updated one of Bowser too.  When I came home from my grandma's on Easter he was perched up in his food dish waiting. I thought it was funny and snapped a pic. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your lip piercings. Are they snake bites? I cant tell if the other one is pierced or not
Click to expand...

Yes, I got the snakebites =) haha Im so excited! I've been wanting them forever and I finally decided to just get them  Im very happy with the result.


----------



## wood turtle

*RE: Show yourself*

thats cool my mom would freak if i asked her for them oh and i like angle bites hehe


----------



## Tim/Robin

*RE: Show yourself*

Every spring we take a trip to the coast. This is a picture of us at the beach not long ago.


----------



## Isa

*RE: Show yourself*



Tim/Robin said:


> Every spring we take a trip to the coast. This is a picture of us at the beach not long ago.



Haha that is a good one


----------



## Tim/Robin

*RE: Show yourself*



Isa said:


> Tim/Robin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every spring we take a trip to the coast. This is a picture of us at the beach not long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that is a good one
Click to expand...


Thanks. It wasn't the greatest picture, we know - Robin's hair is kind of in her eyes and Tim really needs to trim that beard!


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

I've checked out this entire thread and don't remember seeing a picture of Danny. What's up Danny where's your picture?


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*

Here I am again, I call us the on and off again couples. Toni & Troy. Keith & Cheryl Me and Michelle. One month were are couple the next its off. None of us can make up our minds.


----------



## desertsss

*RE: Show yourself*

Random pics of the family
My husband and I on our way to take the rubicon trail...





Me at Thanksgiving 2007





My stepdaughter..the blonde





My cat bandit





Bandit again...in his doghouse outside..





Elvis working on his laptop





Kim, my Oscar





My husband on the Rubicon





Gordo and Twitch





And lastly my Grandfather and I at my wedding


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

Great pictures Desertsss. I love the cats they're funny.



richalisoviejo said:


> Here I am again, I call us the on and off again couples. Toni & Troy. Keith & Cheryl Me and Michelle. One month were are couple the next its off. None of us can make up our minds.



Rich, I've got to admit in every picture you're in there's alcohol. It's reminds me of 2 months ago when my son sent me pictures of what he's been doing at college. He sent the wrong ones through email to me. In every picture he sent me there was someone drinking. I asked him if maybe instead of college I should be putting him through rehab.  

I hope you know I'm only joking.


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*



Candy said:


> Great pictures Desertsss. I love the cats they're funny.
> 
> 
> 
> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am again, I call us the on and off again couples. Toni & Troy. Keith & Cheryl Me and Michelle. One month were are couple the next its off. None of us can make up our minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich, I've got to admit in every picture you're in there's alcohol. It's reminds me of 2 months ago when my son sent me pictures of what he's been doing at college. He sent the wrong ones through email to me. In every picture he sent me there was someone drinking. I asked him if maybe instead of college I should be putting him through rehab.
> 
> I hope you know I'm only joking.
Click to expand...




The same thing happened to me...my son put me on facebook so he could let me see what's going on at his college...There seems to be a party at his fraternity every week. I think going away to college is just an extension of a social life. At least he is keeping up his grades...but I wish I wasn't on face book...


----------



## vanessammm

*RE: Show yourself*



wood turtle said:


> thats cool my mom would freak if i asked her for them oh and i like angle bites hehe



What are angle bites? My parents are both really young and alot of fun and not very conservative... at all. My dad actually paid for me to get my lip pierced and then him and I are getting sleeved(tattoos) together. Haha, I say you only live once and why not?! Although I am a very free spirit, and Im sure many people out there feel differently about this than me.


----------



## purpod

*RE: Show yourself*

LOL, Yvonne, well, you named this girl correctly, and surely "Spike" needs no introduction since his name is on his T-shirt, lol. C'mon peeps, 'fess up to who you are!

And Laura, since I'm almost thru with my studies in CJ which has focused on juveniles, I'll guess a Juvenile Detention Occifer ~  {'Prolly got it all wrong, but hey, what can I say? I've got "juveniles" on the brain! lol}

And yes, many many great pic's posted here!
Blessings to All,
Purpod


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*



Candy said:


> Rich, I've got to admit in every picture you're in there's alcohol. It's reminds me of 2 months ago when my son sent me pictures of what he's been doing at college. He sent the wrong ones through email to me. In every picture he sent me there was someone drinking. I asked him if maybe instead of college I should be putting him through rehab.
> 
> I hope you know I'm only joking.


You have a point there. Every time itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s someoneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s birthday or any special event IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m the chosen one to have the party. :shy:


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*

Is that your house Rich, and do you collect chicken figures...


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*




terryo said:


> Is that your house Rich, and do you collect chicken figures...



Yep thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s my house. I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know how I got into collecting chicken figures, Someone gave me one as a gift and every now and then I see another one so I just buy it. :shy:


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*

Your house looks beautiful!


----------



## chadk

*RE: Show yourself*

Here is my family as of this month (click on attached pic). This was at the adoption hearing of our twin girls who we've had since birth via foster care.

By the end of the summer, the 2 older girls should be adopted as well.

The 3 boys are my bioligical sons.

Oh, and for those who are liking the fish pics, I'm an avid fly fisherman (fish many ways, but fly fishing is my favorite) and the PNW has tons of great fishing for fresh and tasty wild salmon, steelhead, trout, etc. We also have plenty of catfish, bass, and others, but only when the fishing is slow for the others 

My fly fishing gallery:
http://www.washingtonflyfishing.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=411

Samples:













































These didn't fit above. Sorry, it was so hard to narrow it down to a few favorites!


----------



## Lynn DeVries

*RE: Show yourself*

This is Russ Gurley (Author of keeping and breeding freshwater turtles, and the sulcata book) and I After a succesfull catch and release turtle hunt. I am the Taller one 

Lynn


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*

Chad: You have a beautiful family! Thanks for the fishing pictures. I really enjoy them.

Lynn: What a great time you must've had! From the looks of you, you got down and dirty with the turtles! Where was this catch-and-release?

Yvonne


----------



## Lynn DeVries

*RE: Show yourself*

Hi Yvonne!
Russ saw some Turtle Heads sticking up in a drying cattle pond and said they looked like yellow Mud Turtles but he wasnt sure. I had forgotten my Binoculars and my glasses so I could barely make out the Turtle heads let alone identify them HA!
Russ tried to wade in but the mud was too deep, so I did the Otter slide across the mudflat into the pond. I caught 12 Red ear sliders but no Yellow Muds and then we let them all go as we were in Red ear slider native habitat (Oklahoma) 
Fun Day!!

Lynn





emysemys said:


> Chad: You have a beautiful family! Thanks for the fishing pictures. I really enjoy them.
> 
> Lynn: What a great time you must've had! From the looks of you, you got down and dirty with the turtles! Where was this catch-and-release?
> 
> Yvonne


----------



## christinag

*RE: Show yourself*

Chad,
Congrats on your expanding family! My husband is jealous of your fish. You have some beautiful pictures.


----------



## purpod

*RE: Show yourself*

Chad ~ You truly do have a beautiful family.

Lynn ~ LOL, looks like waaay too much fun... loved the 'otter slide' description!

Dessertss ~ Oh yeah, I wanna go crawling in a Rubicon! lol ~ and I loved the shot of you & your Grandpa

 Neat pic's everyone!
Purpod


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*

Wow! All you people are soooooooooo lucky. The closest I've ever been to anthing like these pictures is the fish store in Manhattan, and my back yard.


----------



## chadk

*RE: Show yourself*

Thanks everyone. When it comes to family and fishing - well, I just have to recognize that I've been truly blessed. Hope that doens't come accross as arrogant (sp)... well, maybe a little on the fishing part  

Love seeing all your pics - keep them coming!

Mud diving for turtles is truly a sign of dedication!

I did some offroading a few years ago (jeeps and toyotas), but that got pretty expensive and I had to narrow down my list of hobbies... The rubicon was on the to-do list, but I never made it out of WA state. Lots of great trails here though.

I'm an avid hiker, camper, some mtn biking, of course fishing, herp keeper, mini-farmer, snow shoeing, home school dad, Big Brother (graduated), and sunday school teacher.


----------



## Lynn DeVries

*RE: Show yourself*

Hey Everybody!

Thanks for the nice replies! You're a great bunch!

Here is a link to my Daughters Flickr page where you can see some more pics of the Turtle Safari (Ada Fieldtrip). And feel free to look around her page she has some great photos! Although I think her camera may need some work as I am sure I have more hair than whats depicted HA! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

Lynn
P.S. All Turtles were released after capture and it rained that night, so the mudhole filled up and everyone lived happily ever after


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



chadk said:


> Thanks everyone. When it comes to family and fishing - well, I just have to recognize that I've been truly blessed. Hope that doens't come accross as arrogant (sp)... well, maybe a little on the fishing part



In that one shot where you are casting and there's a little boy standing behind you...how on earth would you EVER be able to land a fish through all those submerged logs, should you hook one?

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan

*RE: Show yourself*

Okay okay here's my smiling face 







Danny


----------



## desertsss

*RE: Show yourself*

Yay! egyptiandan showed himself. 

Love all the pics. Keep it up.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Show yourself*

I just love a beard...very handsome as me old Mum would say...


----------



## Lynn DeVries

*RE: Show yourself*

Alright DANNY!!! Way to go!!


----------



## Stazz

*RE: Show yourself*

YAY finally a pic of Danny !!! It's really SO cool to see everyones faces...I pictured most people differently!  Its very interesting


----------



## bikerchicspain

*RE: Show yourself*

I love the Bike Bettinge


----------



## bettinge

*RE: Show yourself*



bikerchicspain said:


> I love the Bike Bettinge



You like my dads bike or mine? 
Thanks, I like it too. Lets see yours! Whats it like riding in Spain?


----------



## chadk

*RE: Show yourself*



emysemys said:


> chadk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. When it comes to family and fishing - well, I just have to recognize that I've been truly blessed. Hope that doens't come accross as arrogant (sp)... well, maybe a little on the fishing part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that one shot where you are casting and there's a little boy standing behind you...how on earth would you EVER be able to land a fish through all those submerged logs, should you hook one?
> 
> Yvonne
Click to expand...


That is pretty typical alpine lake fishing here in WA. I hooked MANY little cutthroat trout in that spot and landed almost all of them just fine. Since they tend to be smallish (8 to 11 inches mostly), it really is no biggie. Some technique is needed, but isn't as bad as it looks


----------



## Laura

*RE: Show yourself*

Here is the link where we all posted pics of ourselves.. happy adding!


----------



## Stazz

*RE: Show yourself*

This was such fun to see, huh Laura !!! can't wait to see more !!!


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*

Most of my photoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s were deleted when I cancelled a photo bucket account because of too many photoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s of my ex girlfriend Ã¢â‚¬Å“the evil oneÃ¢â‚¬Â IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m the clown in the middle of two friends lol. I guess I do kind of have that pit bull look :shy:


----------



## egyptiandan

*RE: Show yourself*

Just a wee bit Mark  especially the teeth 

Danny


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*

Yeah, but look at those "bedroom" eyes.....


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*



terryo said:


> Yeah, but look at those "bedroom" eyes.....



Showing your wild side huh Terry? I like it.


----------



## Shelly

*RE: Show yourself*


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



Shelly said:


>



You look like you could be Mark's (Rich) brother!! Did we ever get your name?

Yvonne


----------



## Shelly

*RE: Show yourself*

My name is John


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*



Candy said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but look at those "bedroom" eyes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing your wild side huh Terry? I like it.
Click to expand...


My oldest son is probably older than Mark. ....I USED to have a wild side....


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



Shelly said:


> My name is John



Oh, right...Now that you say it, I remember that you've already told me. Can I claim "old age?"

Yvonne


----------



## Shelly

*RE: Show yourself*



emysemys said:


> Shelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My name is John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right...Now that you say it, I remember that you've already told me. Can I claim "old age?"
> 
> Yvonne
Click to expand...


No, that's MY excuse.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut

*RE: Show yourself*

Millie and I


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*

You look so handson Jordan and I can't believe that Millie is that BIG.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut

*RE: Show yourself*

Awww shucks! Thanks Terry! Millie was already about 8in when I got her... I practically saved her from pyramiding hell in her previous environment... Anyways, how have you been? How's Pio?


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

I agree with Terry Jordan, but for some reason I thought you were older and I mean much older than your picture shows you to be. I love the way your neighborhood looks so beautiful and your tortoise is adorable.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



Candy said:


> I agree with Terry Jordan, but for some reason I thought you were older and I mean much older than your picture shows you to be. I love the way your neighborhood looks so beautiful and your tortoise is adorable.



Ain't that the truth. I thought he was much older too. It must be the quality of his posts! 

Yvonne


----------



## Isa

*RE: Show yourself*

lol, me too I thought you were older. Great pic Jordan.


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*

I thought he was a real doctor lol. Jordan appears to be very intelligent and focused. I too thought he was much older. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m quite impressed.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



richalisoviejo said:


> I thought he was a real doctor lol. Jordan appears to be very intelligent and focused. I too thought he was much older. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m quite impressed.



So, are you going to have to change your screen name? Richpalmsprings?

Yvonne


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: Show yourself*



emysemys said:


> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was a real doctor lol. Jordan appears to be very intelligent and focused. I too thought he was much older. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m quite impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you going to have to change your screen name? Richpalmsprings?
> 
> Yvonne
Click to expand...


Actually I was thinking of changing it to *clothing optional*.

There is a funny story behind that name. When I went to Palm Springs I made reservations online, I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t notice the fine print stating it was a clothing optional resort. But what the heck, when in Rome lol. 
:shy:


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut

*RE: Show yourself*

Well I could be a _real_ "Doogie Howser"  ... My screen name is really a combo of my old screen name , DoctorJekyll (which I don't know where that came from) and the fact that I studied a little bit of the Russian language and was in the "Mother Country" for a few months, and always liked that they called their astronauts, "Cosmonauts." Pretty random huh? Well as far as my real profession, I'm a year away from getting my teaching license, so I'll be working at your local high school  Other than that, I'm sort of a nerd, liking tortoises, Russian lit, history, and Buffy... (You should never admit you like Buffy if you want to maintain any level of respect). Hopefully ya'll will still look upon me the same. 





Her prey just moments away from its impending doom!



Oh by the way, my name is Jordan... I should really put that as my signature....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Show yourself*

I met DoctorCosmonaut at our Vets office. He is indeed very handsome, and a really nice kid. It's so nice to meet a young person who is not a gangbanger and actually wears his pants up where they're supposed to be...I liked him...


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*

Big difference here .....huh Jordan? Everyone is so nice ....


----------



## MissLaw

*RE: Show yourself*

Jordon is a very handsome young man. 

The pit bull "AKA Marciano" needs to do something with that hair.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*



MissLaw said:


> Jordon is a very handsome young man.
> 
> The pit bull "AKA Marciano" needs to do something with that hair.



Since he's trying so hard to remain incognito here on the forum, I'll bet he's not too happy with you revealing "Marciano." ...or is this another nick name like "Pit Bull?"

Yvonne


----------



## Nay

*RE: Show yourself*

What a 'revealing' thread, seems it started months ago and has some new life now. I will do a picture when my son comes home to take one! 
Maggie, I loved that pants remark, I agree 100 per cent, and can only add Jordan gets a gold star for not having a cell phone in his hand, are we showing our age??!!!!
The only thing is, many of the beginning pics can't come up. (Well I can't see them anyway)Some say they have been deleted.
Na


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*

Yes! That's the trouble with bringing your pictures here to the forum from, for instance, Photobucket. If you delete the photos from your Photobucket account, they are no longer available here either.

Maggie: Tell us again how YOU post photos. I'm wondering, since you don't make an account your way, maybe your photos would stay here forever???

Yvonne


----------



## chadk

*RE: Show yourself*



emysemys said:


> Yes! That's the trouble with bringing your pictures here to the forum from, for instance, Photobucket. If you delete the photos from your Photobucket account, they are no longer available here either.
> 
> Maggie: Tell us again how YOU post photos. I'm wondering, since you don't make an account your way, maybe your photos would stay here forever???
> 
> Yvonne



Just add your pics as an attachment. You'll see that option at the very bottom.



chadk said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! That's the trouble with bringing your pictures here to the forum from, for instance, Photobucket. If you delete the photos from your Photobucket account, they are no longer available here either.
> 
> Maggie: Tell us again how YOU post photos. I'm wondering, since you don't make an account your way, maybe your photos would stay here forever???
> 
> Yvonne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just add your pics as an attachment. You'll see that option at the very bottom.
Click to expand...


Then you can use the URL from the attached pic to do this if you want. otherwise, folks can just click the attachment. But this way, they see it right away. Get the URL and use the 'insert image' icon (mountain wiht sun over it picture) - paste the url in there.


----------



## katesgoey

*RE: Show yourself*

Chad:

What a stunningly beautiful photograph with stunningly beautiful subjects! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Isa

*RE: Show yourself*

Beautiful picture Chad


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

Beautiful picture Chad of some beautiful girls.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut

*RE: Show yourself*

Who are they? Daughter?


----------



## chadk

*RE: Show yourself*

2 of my 4 daughters


----------



## Stazz

*RE: Show yourself*

Gorgeous gorgeous girl you have Chad!

OH yeah Jordan, your neighborhood looks something outta Wisteria Lane teehee! And yeah, so surprised to see how young you are. Your mind and ways on the forum are definitely way way WAY more mature! Shows how surprising the internet can be!

Here another pic of me, this one is with my friend Melanie on our trip back home 





Still have to get more recent ones of Nick and I! Will get there lol


----------



## Vegas_Leopard

*RE: Show yourself*

For those who care to know my real name, I'm Ralph & I also go by Rufio by some of my close friends. Anyways here's a recent picture of me.


----------



## Melicia

*RE: Show yourself*

It's really great seeing everyone. I am new to this forum but here is a picture of my hubby and me. We got married last year November, so we are still newly weds.


----------



## f burkart

*RE: Show yourself*

heres me the one on the left


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*

Is that as big as it looks...and what is it? Wow!


----------



## Shelly

*RE: Show yourself*



jhonharry62 said:


>



Is that a great big tortoise, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Show yourself*

What a strange-looking Galapagos tortoise!

Yvonne


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: Show yourself*

Somehow I feel like I've done this before on a different thread. But I do have a few pix I don't mind sharing...





This is me in Paris in 2008 (usually I'm behind the camera, of course!)





My "bookend" boys, Anthony (13) and Brock (22), at the Wisconsin Ironman triathlon





Daughters Emily (19) and Marci (20)--not trying to be salacious but I don't have a lot of recent pictures of Marci, especially....





This is Emily (19) with Leslie (17), while visiting their Uncle John in Garden Grove, CA





And finally, I actually found a picture of Fred (under attack by Emmy), my husband!

Whew! That's pretty much all of us.


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: Show yourself*

Hey, I just went through these pages again and I did NOT see Maggie (except her boots), Sandy, Kate, EJ, Madkkins, Laura, TerryO, Nay, Stells and MANY others...what gives? At least Danny appeared, with a big old grin... Tim and Robin, what a beautiful portrait of you as a couple...

Come on now, all of you must have some access to teenagers if you are technologically challenged, so no excuses! We need to put faces to all that expertise we all lean on so heavily!


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*

My pictaure was always in my avatar, so that's why I didn't bother posting it. Too bad you missed it....lol lol....


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: Show yourself*



terryo said:


> My pictaure was always in my avatar, so that's why I didn't bother posting it. Too bad you missed it....lol lol....



Oh, sure. That is such a lame excuse. Pio is a beautiful tortoise, and I'm sure he'd be proud of you posting your picture; he already knows you're a food goddess!


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: Show yourself*

One of me, it was taken last weekend during some training with my US Army Unit at Camp Roberts, California. We had weapons qualification. and this cake was made at my work to honor the veterans.

i live in Valencia, CA, just north of downtown Los Angeles.

I have a few torts. DT, RT, Greek, RES, DBT, and my little juv galap-- Littlefoot. I used to have 80+ at one point, but have reduced down and will continue to do so.

Happy Veteran's Day to everyone worldwide for all the wars / conflicts / problems that occur in everyday life. 

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## katesgoey

*RE: Show yourself*



spikethebest said:


> One of me, it was taken last weekend during some training with my US Army Unit at Camp Roberts, California. We had weapons qualification. and this cake was made at my work to honor the veterans.
> 
> i live in Valencia, CA, just north of downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> I have a few torts. DT, RT, Greek, RES, DBT, and my little juv galap-- Littlefoot. I used to have 80+ at one point, but have reduced down and will continue to do so.
> 
> Happy Veteran's Day to everyone worldwide for all the wars / conflicts / problems that occur in everyday life.
> 
> Thanks for sharing everyone!



Great photos. That cake is beautifully done.
Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## terryo

*RE: Show yourself*

Happy Veterans Day and God bless you and all the boys....wonderful pictures too.


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: Show yourself*



terryo said:


> Happy Veterans Day and God bless you and all the boys....wonderful pictures too.



thanks!


----------



## Candy

*RE: Show yourself*

I loved the picture of you Cory and the cake too. God Bless all of our men and women and the ones who are no longer with us on this Veterans Day.


----------



## sammi

*RE: Show yourself*

First picture is a random Friday night. The second one I was heading to a wedding, he was headed to the beach [never understood why the beanie in the middle of summer]. The last 2 are pictures from Vegas..the last one being the morning we were leaving [notice his hair ]


----------



## Shalon

*RE: Show yourself*

Us this summer at Fort Stevens


----------



## t_mclellan

*RE: Show yourself*

Just a few photo's of me.
The first 2 are me at work (what I do now).
The second, Yep! Me at work! (when I was younger & better looking!)


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: Show yourself*

So tortoise keeping must seem pretty tame by comparison...or do you keep a few pet alligators as well?


----------



## Kadaan

*RE: Show yourself*

This is my girlfriend and me last October in Washington DC. Ignore the Starbucks straw, we're both coffee addicts


----------



## kally

*RE: Show yourself*

Well, obviously, I'm the purpod femur on the far left. You will have to guess as to whom the others are ~

{It does not look as tho the image is coming thru ~ perhaps someone can tell me what I am doing wrong.. I clicked on the insert image & copied the link, but I do not see the pic..?? Ah well, I tried!}


IT IS GREAT TO KEEP PET 
and it is so lovely


----------



## Italianlnm

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

I think we should bump this thread, I like it!!

This is me being rather goofy.. a few years back.


This is right before Zac went into the Army.. So that was a while back.. (He wasn't my hubby yet).


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

I dunno...somewhere on here (I can't find it now), there's a frequently reappearing thread called "Show Yourself", though that one goes pretty far back and a lot of the pictures on it are of folks that have since disappeared from the forum. I already posted our family Christmas photo, but if you missed it here it is:






Yvonne said my funny face was lame (she seems to enjoy hurting my feelings)!


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

whos the one that is dating the Air Force academy guy?


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

The daughter on the left.

Our older son is a senior at USAFA this year.


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

very cool. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luvthemtorts

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Not the best pic but its all I got on hand.


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Nice photo! And it looks like you're having fun...

OK, folks, ante up.

Italianlmn has decreed it.


----------



## dmmj

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Hmmm I don't actually have a pic of myself, but people tell me I look like drew carrey. So let your imagination run wild.


----------



## BethyB1022

*RE: What Do you Look like???*


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



Josh said:


> me at work in Crater Lake National Park last summer



You still work in Oregon?


----------



## matt41gb

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Here goes.
One with me and my cat Tucker during house renovations.




My wife and me at the new Cowboy's stadium.


----------



## webskipper

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

Here's a pic of me in the US VI.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

OMG!! I thought you were this Gamera look-alike with fangs point upwards. No, really...who is that in the picture you say is you??


----------



## webskipper

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

I am he. I was only aiming for cute, level one.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



webskipper said:


> Here's a pic of me in the US VI.



You kinda look like Simon Cowell in the picture


----------



## webskipper

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



DoctorCosmonaut said:


> You kinda look like Simon Cowell in the picture



I have been called a lot of things in my life but "that is worst compliment I ever heard". 

Lean forward and choke yourself.


----------



## Shelly

*RE: What Do you Look like???*


----------



## Kayti

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



webskipper said:


> DoctorCosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda look like Simon Cowell in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been called a lot of things in my life but "that is worst compliment I ever heard".
> 
> Lean forward and choke yourself.
Click to expand...


No he's totally right!


----------



## BabyBsober

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

That's just plain wrong. Even if it's true I wouldn't tell a person that, Simon Cowell. Bad Karma.  
And with that said here I am...
at work playing with mirror


at old house getting ready for fb


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



BigBiscuit said:


> Here is a picture of me when I dressed up like Uncle Eddie from the movie "Christmas Vacation.
> 
> 
> Evan



If I'm remembering correctly, Uncle Eddie wasn't invisible, was he?


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: What Do you Look like???*

This is me when I was almost 7 (yes I was small for my age )





This was almost 4 years ago...
(sorry for the Myspace-ness...I was a bit intoxicated)





And this is the most recent!





Apparently I need new pictures on my computer...


----------



## webskipper

*RE: What Do you Look like???*



BabyBsober said:


> That's just plain wrong. Even if it's true I wouldn't tell a person that, Simon Cowell. Bad Karma.
> And with that said here I am...
> at work playing with mirror
> 
> at old house getting ready for fb



Thank you BabyBsober. For that, I'll reply that you don't need the mirror, you probably wake up that good looking 



Kayti said:


> webskipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoctorCosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda look like Simon Cowell in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been called a lot of things in my life but "that is worst compliment I ever heard".
> 
> Lean forward and choke yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's totally right!
Click to expand...


I'm hurt. :{


----------



## Meg90

Please post actual pics! No tort cartoons etc!

I know we had one of these, but it was mooooooonths old, and I hate having to wade through back-posts! This way, we can have current, and active members posting pics. 

I wanna see who I'm talking too! If you care to, post your real name (and age if you want!)!

Here I am: 

The names Meg, as most of you know!  I just turned 20.










C'mon! Lets see ya


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I am on the left... the girl on the right is my best friend from childhood and it was 13 years we were separated till that day...






I dont mind to say i am 28, I just wish I could say that i wasnt so dang heavy, how did i get so FAT!!! all my old fat pictures, i look skinny in!!!

I am glad i got an ab circle pro and have started working out, but i got to lose this fat... i cant see my toes over my belly!!! But the great side is.. I have boobs.


----------



## Tom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I don't have any recent pics of me without my daughter and or my wife. This is the giraffe that I mentioned in the other thread. His name is Willie and he's since been retired from the movie business to a breeding facility. My name is Tom.


----------



## jblayza

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Names Jaime (Hi meh not jay me) 34 yrs old.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

My name is Yvonne and I'm 71 years old. I live in Central California.


----------



## Amaxm

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Ocala, Florida (I'm the on in the small picture...)...


----------



## egyptiandan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Me after a hard day at work 






Danny


----------



## Defiant

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

My Name is Shaun. I'm 23
Pic from last summer. I have hair now


----------



## Kymiie

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

THIS IS ME!, I am 17 years old & live in Nottinghamshire, UK xx


----------



## Amaxm

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Wow! Amazing eyes you have there !!! 



Kymiie said:


> THIS IS ME!, I am 17 years old & live in Nottinghamshire, UK xx


----------



## Kymiie

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Please tell me why!
Everybody says I have nice eyes...why?
lol xx



Amaxm said:


> Wow! Amazing eyes you have there !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kymiie said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS ME!, I am 17 years old & live in Nottinghamshire, UK xx
Click to expand...


Please tell me why!
Everybody says I have nice eyes...why?
lol xx


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Because of the beautiful light blue color, plus your eyelashes frame your eyes perfectly and your brows only add to the symmetry. You are very pretty....but, just to bring you down a peg or two, why is your hair standing on end? LOL!


----------



## Kymiie

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

FYI lol.. just kidding!
No, I used to have a normal fringe, then on new years eve I had it cut shorter to a side fringe, I had to train it how i wanted it, now its fine but at the time it kept sticking up all the time lol! Had to stick clips in! That a good enough excuse?
xxx



emysemys said:


> Because of the beautiful light blue color, plus your eyelashes frame your eyes perfectly and your brows only add to the symmetry. You are very pretty....but, just to bring you down a peg or two, why is your hair standing on end? LOL!


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

You guys are funny. 

I don't have many photos of me because I usually take the pictures, and I am singularly unphotogenic.

It's amusing to see the stylized photos the young hot folks post, and the much more casual shots from those of us of a certain age. 

I guess mine is kind of in between; my daughter and I flew to England in June 2007 to tour Anfield, the stadium where Liverpool play. We had just shopped in the Club shop, and were trying to stay awake with a cup of tea in a local "caffie"; the man behind me was homeless and smelled very bad...


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

You have red hair?

Well what ever color you call it, i like it!





Stephanie Logan said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> I don't have many photos of me because I usually take the pictures, and I am singularly unphotogenic.
> 
> It's amusing to see the stylized photos the young hot folks post, and the much more casual shots from those of us of a certain age.
> 
> I guess mine is kind of in between; my daughter and I flew to England in June 2007 to tour Anfield, the stadium where Liverpool play. We had just shopped in the Club shop, and were trying to stay awake with a cup of tea in a local "caffie"; the man behind me was homeless and smelled very bad...


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Un-photogenic...you've got to be kidding! But then, I guess most of us don't see ourselves in a good light in pictures. You look very pretty to me in the picture.


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I say i am un photogenic, but compared to my hubby, i am the queen of pictures!! he always has his eyes closed!! 

Now our son, either can take great pictures, but i tend to think he can do every thing great!


----------



## alfiethetortoise

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Ok, well im not too hot at posting images on here so here this goes  and also, i hardly have any pictures of me on my own since Ava, but i haven't changed that much in the last 20 months....






this is from about a year ago now, afternoon tea!






a day trip to the farm...






and a recent photo of ava, as the other two don't do her justice!

WOW i actually managed to load them to a page  sorry about the size... that can be my next aim!


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

OMG! What a beautiful baby!

(Mom's not bad either!)


----------



## Nay

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



emysemys said:


> OMG! What a beautiful baby!
> 
> (Mom's not bad either!)



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=288063&id=1678841836

I hope this worked.
Nadine (over 50) trying to get on that Twisted Tea bottle. My horse Reggie.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

If you don't have a facebook account, here's Na's picture:






Bless Reggie's heart to have to put up with all that garbage strewn around him. Oh the things we have to go through....


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

OK, I didn't notice this before...is Reggie a male horse? Does he enjoy doing the "evert" thing like tortoises do? 

Im not so sure the Twisted Tea company will post your photo, despite the creative and clever display of the product. 

Or maybe that's part of the girth strap?

And, while I'm interrupting the photo thread, what happened to your forehead, Danny? Did one of your torties attack you? It looks like you have injuries...


----------



## Nay

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Thank you Yvonne for your computer talent!!!
Stephanie, yes that is part of Reggie's anatomy, and I did have someone photoshop a bit of snow to camouflage that,um extra piece for my entry to them.
And thank you for asking Danny> I wanted to say something very similar, but felt I didn't know him well enough!!!
Keep adding those faces!!!
Na


----------



## dreadyA

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I was thinking the same thing, Steph. Looks like car oil squirted

Me at work.





Me at work again.(having fun [I don't wear shades])





break time at work, _again_.





"Gotcha"





Sorry for the gargantuous photos.


Ohhh and I am 21 years old from southern California


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Hah! Very user-name appropriate, DreadyA. I get it now! 

Are you a medical student?


----------



## dreadyA

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Haha, yeah I always wondered if everyone thought of me as "the one that dreads everyone!" Or if I dread you.
I just work for a med office that handles workers compensation!


----------



## alfiethetortoise

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



emysemys said:


> OMG! What a beautiful baby!
> 
> (Mom's not bad either!)



Thank you. I think her hair will turn brown eventually, since me and her dad both have brown hair. 

Nay - i like the picture of the horse! You should send it off to the tea company! 

And yes, what did happen to Danny's face?!


----------



## stells

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Danny out of all the pictures of yourself you had to choose that one... 

Sorry folks no up to date pics of me to go on here.... be thankful


----------



## Nay

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Ah, come oh Kelly, I didn't want to do it either>>
But I did.
Na


----------



## t_mclellan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

OK! 
For good or bad, You asked for it!






















Just a few of my many faces, More can be found in the FBI data base I'm sure!


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Well, I guess I have to take back what I said about only young folks submitting a striking self-image as opposed to a more prosaic version...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



dreadyA said:


> Haha, yeah I always wondered if everyone thought of me as "the one that dreads everyone!" Or if I dread you.
> I just work for a med office that handles workers compensation!



I've been involved in a W/C case for 7 years now...am real tired of it!


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

check out what i came up with...

Mom and me






Mom and me now








I miss my mommy: She lives in KY and I in Cali: *sniff* *sniff*


----------



## TylerStewart

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I typically avoid the camera also, but here's a few.


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Its so nice to see every one!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



terracolson said:


> check out what i came up with...
> 
> Mom and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom and me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my mommy: She lives in KY and I in Cali: *sniff* *sniff*



It is really great to see you then and now. I loved seeing you with your mother...


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

[/quote]

It is really great to see you then and now. I loved seeing you with your mother...
[/quote]

I found a new woman in my mom when i became a mom. 
She became a real person.. I always thought she was a alien from outer space sent down to stop me from having any fun.


----------



## BethyB1022

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I'm Bethany, I'm 25 and I live outside Philly. The first one is me at the Philly zoo this past September and the second is me and Matt in Alaska last May.


----------



## fhintz

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*




Only picture of me that I have atm. I'm terribly unphotogenetic.

First name is Frank, from SW FL, I'm 33


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Bethany...you have ferrets and I have sugar gliders...do ferrets smell as bad as the gliders do? Great pictures BTW...I want to go to Alaska, that's the only state I didn't deliver to when I was a truck driver...


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

That's a ferret?! I thought the black one was a puppy or kitten haha oops!


----------



## jblayza

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



ChiKat said:


> That's a ferret?! I thought the black one was a puppy or kitten haha oops!




I think she was going by her signature, the pic is a puppy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



fhintz said:


> Only picture of me that I have atm. I'm terribly unphotogenetic.
> 
> First name is Frank, from SW FL, I'm 33



Very handsome...there's lotsa good looking men on this forum...to bad I'm so old...


----------



## BethyB1022

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Maggie- The nice thing about ferrets is that they only pee in their box, but yes, it does still smell. In the summer when its hot it's terrible we are changing their box much more often. 
Alaska is so amazing, I miss it a lot.

Those are actually sled dog puppies at Lance Mackey's kennel. It's a tourist trap but we still enjoyed it. As soon as you arrive they hand you a puppy.


----------



## muddled

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Mugshot time! My name is Maria, I'm 21 and I live in San Diego, California. Here's my ugly face:






Don't have any pics on this computer so I used the webcam


----------



## Chewbecca

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

This is me. It was taken last year. Not much about me has changed (unfortunately).
And my hair is red (or ginger) NOT blonde!
This pic was taken without flash, with the sun coming in the window, reflecting off of it, and it makes it look lighter than what it really is.


----------



## Meg90

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Hey guys--can I get an opinion? I found some schweet frames today. I'm hoping I can get lenses put in em--but is the style right for my face?






Thanks for posting pics everyone! Its great to see ya! Keep em coming!


----------



## matt41gb

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

This is me yesterday. No I'm not in Colorado on some expensive vacation. I'm in Texas, haha!


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Wow, now that's a sight you don't see often...in Texas. 

What part?


----------



## matt41gb

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Stephanie Logan said:


> Wow, now that's a sight you don't see often...in Texas.
> 
> What part?



In Arlington, near Fort Worth.


----------



## jblayza

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



matt41gb said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, now that's a sight you don't see often...in Texas.
> 
> What part?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Arlington, near Fort Worth.
Click to expand...


Luckyyyy, all we got is cold rain!!!lol


----------



## Defiant

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I used to live in Arlington  worked at Rusty's a while back. Nice area.


----------



## harris

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Me and my 2 best friends - My Father and Ace, the best dog I've ever owned.


Ace and I doing what we love most....Playing in the snow.

Hope this worked. My name's Mike by the way.


----------



## Candy

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Mike is that a Chocolate Labrador in your picture? What a beautiful dog.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



muddled said:


> Mugshot time! My name is Maria, I'm 21 and I live in San Diego, California. Here's my ugly face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any pics on this computer so I used the webcam



You are simply beautiful!


----------



## Madortoise

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Okay...here's the most recent pix from this year at the Super Reptile Show w/a reptile lover friend Doug. I'm smiling because I had my mission accomlished.


----------



## harris

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Candy said:


> Mike is that a Chocolate Labrador in your picture? What a beautiful dog.




Yes. He is my "studboy".


----------



## gyang333

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*






that's me.


----------



## jdawn

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Here is pic of me backpacking into our favorite slot canyon by way of 'Buckskin Wash' near the Utah/Arizona border. My husband and I go almost every year. Next photo is one I took of our group leaving campsite in morning and heading out for last 9 miles of trek (this is just an overnight hike, cliffs are approx. 1500' high and in some places you can touch both walls--even needing to turn sideways with packs on to get through! (distance covered= 25 miles, scenery= amazing! 






Last pic is of me and hubby heading down (from South Rim last year) into Grand Canyon--he is one in front, till I pass him up on the next switchback  




*Funny how backpackers look like tortoises!*


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

No fair, JDawn...we can't really see your face! I'd love to hike the Grand Canyon. How lucky you are to have found a guy to do that kind of stuff with!


----------



## jdawn

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Yvonne,
Hard to find pics without 'hiking stuff' ~but, here's one without a backpack or rocks in it! lol... 
Yes, I do feel fortunate that my hubby likes to backpack with me. We have hiked into the Grand Canyon 3x. Twice from the north rim and once from the south. Our favorite is from north, off of the Kaibab plateau, because at most you see just a handful of people on the trail throughout a five-day visit (it was waaay to social at the south rim for us, but we had to do it once just to see what it was like).


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



jdawn said:


> Yvonne,
> Hard to find pics without 'hiking stuff' ~but, here's one without a backpack or rocks in it! lol...



That's a beautiful picture! You look like a movie star.


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

yeah Rose McGowen, that red headed girl on charmed


----------



## AlexIbarra

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

My name is Alexandra. I'm 21 and live in Southern California.

Here are a few pics of me:





I'm on the right. The one on the left is my sister and the little guy is my son. This was taken about 6 months ago when my sis came to visit from Germany.





This was taken about 3 months ago when my hubby graduated from the Police academy.





And this was taken last Christmas.


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Alexandra you are very pretty and your son is ADORABLE!! What is his name?


----------



## AlexIbarra

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



ChiKat said:


> Alexandra you are very pretty and your son is ADORABLE!! What is his name?



Thanks!
His name is Daniel, he's 20 months old. He loves turtles and tortoises almost as much as I do! lol He hates that I won't let him play with the real ones, so now he has a couple plush ones that he carries around all the time. 'Turtle' was among the first few words he said.


----------



## dannomite

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Here is a few pics of me. The first one is me in the middle, doing a shot of Jager with some friends on Oktoberfest




The next one is me in the Dominican, SCUBA is going to be my new hobby I think




This last one is me on the top of a mountain in Banff, Alberta. I would highly recommend Banff to anyone interested in travelling to Canada and likes to Ski/Snowboard. I would say I enjoyed Banff even more then Vancouver/Whistler which I'm sure everyone is seeing all over TV these days.


----------



## Kymiie

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

My aunt lives in canada, and we went about 3 years ago snowboarding, what an experiance, I would love to go scubie-ing! Thats next on my list!

xx


----------



## jlyoncc1

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*






This is a couple of years ago. I am on the left with my youngest daughter and hubby.


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Nice photo! Is this the daughter with the possible knee injury? She looks like a soccer stud...totally, ridiculously fit. Hah!


----------



## jlyoncc1

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

She would be the one Stephanie! Updated my post about her injury.


----------



## RascalDesertTort

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Here is me and my family:























And my tough Army guy hubby that just about tears up everytime I add to the zoo! lol


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Tell your husband we thank him for his service...that as Americans we recognize and are indebted to him and his fellow soldiers for the many sacrifices they and their families make so that the rest us can feel safe and free. Our military was the first in history to be viewed as liberators instead of conquerors...to be welcomed by kids hoping for candy rather than running to hide from the rape and pillage previously "the norm" when foreign soldiers marched through...

My sister that is working at the Embassy in Kabul regularly hears the explosions of car bombs and rocket attacks, but has written me how secure she feels with the U.S. army keeping guard over the compound there.


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Meg90 said:


> Please post actual pics! No tort cartoons etc!
> 
> I know we had one of these, but it was mooooooonths old, and I hate having to wade through back-posts! This way, we can have current, and active members posting pics.
> 
> I wanna see who I'm talking too! If you care to, post your real name (and age if you want!)!
> 
> Well ... here we go ...I warned ya! Salt N pepper at 44
> Actually, Meg cool idea and yes alot of fun to see who's behind the name !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD~
> The torts"
> @ Sally2


----------



## RascalDesertTort

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Oooooo...I love the way you decorate your house JD....similar to my tastes but where on earth did you get the hanging betta tank?? I want one!!



Stephanie Logan said:


> Tell your husband we thank him for his service...that as Americans we recognize and are indebted to him and his fellow soldiers for the many sacrifices they and their families make so that the rest us can feel safe and free. Our military was the first in history to be viewed as liberators instead of conquerors...to be welcomed by kids hoping for candy rather than running to hide from the rape and pillage previously "the norm" when foreign soldiers marched through...
> 
> My sister that is working at the Embassy in Kabul regularly hears the explosions of car bombs and rocket attacks, but has written me how secure she feels with the U.S. army keeping guard over the compound there.



I will definately let him know! He's getting out after 8 years this summer and is so bummed! But we really want a stable home when the kids start school. It's a huge change thats for sure!


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



RascalDesertTort said:


> Oooooo...I love the way you decorate your house JD....similar to my tastes but where on earth did you get the hanging betta tank?? I want one!!
> 
> Well ...it was my Dads from the 60's . Ultra cool for sure, Its not a betta tank though, its full of Mickey Mouse Plattys, and a couple other tiny swimmers. I started with 3 plattys , but they keep having babies! Wish my torts were that prolific. Size of tank is about 8 gallons ,with access at the top rear " hidden".
> Kinda Neat~o eh?
> 
> JD~
> the torts
> @ Sally 2


----------



## RascalDesertTort

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Soooo....basically i need to look in antique shops for it? lol


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



RascalDesertTort said:


> Soooo....basically i need to look in antique shops for it? lol



ha ha ,,,,, antiques yes and I'll be the dusty one rummaging in the corner
JD~


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I so want to look at what you guys are talking about.. but i am afraid i will want it to...


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



terracolson said:


> I so want to look at what you guys are talking about.. but i am afraid i will want it to...



NEW TANK SHOT~







JD~:shy: 
the tort's @ Sally2


----------



## RascalDesertTort

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

it's so cool! The only ones i can find online hang on the wall...but I'm determined to have one now! lol PS: Love the glasswork you have


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Hi "Rascal desert tort":

Did we ever get to know your name?

I love that you took the pictures of your scrap book pages. The babies are just too cute!! 

And I second Stephanie's sentiments. Please let hubby know that we really, really appreciate that he's protecting our country for us.


----------



## RascalDesertTort

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

=) My name is Shannon and those pictures are actually done digitally. I'm much too lazy for "real" scrapbooking lol


----------



## terryo

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Shannon (my grand daughters name too) please let me "third" those sentiments thanking your husband.
I thought your pictures were taken out of a scrap book too. Great pictures!


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Shannon your kids are adorable!! What a beautiful family


----------



## RascalDesertTort

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Thanks so much everyone! =D


----------



## Kristina

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Here is me in all my scary Goth glory with my sweet baby boy, Reaper 






This pic I LOOOOOOVE. It is me and Homer, my alpha-male Home's Hingeback. Right when I snapped the pic, he WINKED. Cracks me up every time!!!






Kristina


----------



## Nicole.Smiles

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Hey this is kinda cool! =) Here's my pic!


----------



## Vegas_Leopard

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

The names Ralph aka Rufio, i'm 19 years young & I live in Sin City!


----------



## Scooter

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

My name is Charlotte and I live in Jacksonville, FL.

This is my fiancÃƒÂ©e and I, right before this big guy flashed us. That was the first time my fiancÃƒÂ©e had seen that before lol.


----------



## Meg90

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

What kind of tortoise is that in the photo?


----------



## Scooter

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Its a radiated. Unfortunately not mine lol.


----------



## Meg90

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Ahh! I thought so. I read your sig, and I was like, errr they haven't got one of those.


----------



## Lucas-Chaparron

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Hi
This is Lucas-Chaparron's Mommie


----------



## Scooter

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Meg90 said:


> Ahh! I thought so. I read your sig, and I was like, errr they haven't got one of those.



Yeah I wish it was mine, maybe some day. This was my fiancÃƒÂ©'s first time seeing them along with about 5 other species he had never seen before. It was a great day!


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

i know i have posted many pics of me on the forum already, and i am sure everyone is tired of reading my posts and looking at my pics, but im going to do it anyway!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Here's me 3yrs ago. I'm the one on the right (white shirt) with my TB mare Lilly. Sorry it's so far away. I'll take some pictures today, hopefully. This fire was huge. It burned over 250 acres. 2 kids started this fire while trying to burn down a house, nice huh? They caught the kids. Anyhow here's a few pictures of that awful day. No people or horses were harmed, thank god!

Fire department told us to leave. We had 30 minutes to get out! We had to evacuate 17 head of horses. We had people we didn't know from all over showing up with trailers..... 



The fire was right in front of us. The sky was filled with smoke. It was 2 in the afternoon but it looked like night because of the smoke...



The fire creeping up on our hill...



On the right side of this picture is where the fire was coming from but...



This is the other side of that same hill. Our stable is on the other side!








[/URL[URL=http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb129/tessablue_2007/f8.jpg]
[URL=http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb129/tessablue_2007/f7.jpg]


What a crazy day.....[/URL][/URL]


----------



## terryo

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Gee...I never realized what a boring life I lead. Those were great pictures and Cory, you're way too cute for us to ever get tired of seeing you.


----------



## Meg90

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Here's a couple new ones of me!




 







Great posts everyone! I think the one about the horses deserves its own thread, and some MORE pics!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Here I am. My friend took these at the barn today. You guys are lucky to see these because I REALLY hate my picture taken and they always come out goofy!

This is Skippy and Knox. In this pic Skippy (the pretty paint) is 'grinding' his teeth, witch is better than biting people. 
He would charge at people and bite you if he could. Now he just grinds away!



This cute little pony is Fancy. She came from Hollywood. Very sweet little gal..


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

OK, OK, I've got it:

Cory loves...flying and tortoises! Maybe even wishes he was a tortoise! Proud of serving in the U.S. Army. 

Jill loves...horses!  Hates...arson! 

Meg loves...photography! Her hobby after Reid, reptiles and reading (studying, but that's not "alliterate"  )!

You guys crack me up. Great photos.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

"Maybe even wishes he was a tortoise!"........ROTFLMAO! Your killing me Stephanie!!!


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Stephanie Logan said:


> OK, OK, I've got it:
> 
> Cory loves...flying and tortoises! Maybe even wishes he was a tortoise! Proud of serving in the U.S. Army.
> 
> Jill loves...horses!  Hates...arson!
> 
> Meg loves...photography! Her hobby after Reid, reptiles and reading (studying, but that's not "alliterate"  )!
> 
> You guys crack me up. Great photos.



No Doubt ** Great photos of all of you...! 
Spike ....ya gotta dig his "tort" shell ...dat waz funny
Well .. " I'll add another one in the nut shell..... 
" Bitter Old Me in ma Garden " ..... ( ha ha ha... juss mess'n)


Old .. yes ... but not bitter!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



DonaTello said:


> Here I am. My friend took these at the barn today. You guys are lucky to see these because I REALLY hate my picture taken and they always come out goofy!
> 
> This is Skippy and Knox. In this pic Skippy (the pretty paint) is 'grinding' his teeth, witch is better than biting people.
> He would charge at people and bite you if he could. Now he just grinds away!
> 
> 
> 
> This cute little pony is Fancy. She came from Hollywood. Very sweet little gal..



Jill you are just beautiful! You should love posting pictures.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Oh Maggie you are too kind! I guess the "hair color in the box" is working for me eh? I just recently, FINALLY figured out how to color the darn grey hairs on my head! My kids (18 & 23) kept nagging me about my "white hair"......I was embarassing them! Oh well thanks Maggie. You made my night! Oooooh.....there ARE quite a few good looking men on this forum. I'm single and looking..............Lol But....."Must love tortoises"



N2TORTS said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, OK, I've got it:
> 
> Cory loves...flying and tortoises! Maybe even wishes he was a tortoise! Proud of serving in the U.S. Army.
> 
> Jill loves...horses!  Hates...arson!
> 
> Meg loves...photography! Her hobby after Reid, reptiles and reading (studying, but that's not "alliterate"  )!
> 
> You guys crack me up. Great photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Doubt ** Great photos of all of you...!
> Spike ....ya gotta dig his "tort" shell ...dat waz funny
> Well .. " I'll add another one in the nut shell.....
> " Bitter Old Me in ma Garden " ..... ( ha ha ha... juss mess'n)
> 
> 
> Old .. yes ... but not bitter!
Click to expand...


If your old I MUST be REALLY old because I'm older than you N2TORTS. I better check my pulse.......


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



DonaTello said:


> Oh Maggie you are too kind!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single and looking..............Lol But....."Must love tortoises"


Naw .. I think she is just telling the truth... 
Too funny ... I had a vision right then.. two peeps traveling down the isalnds on set of Galapagos ...and the only words herd ... " I DO" 
ha ha ha ..... Can you imagine.... "So where did you two get married at ?" ..... " Oh ... on the back of a tortoise'!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



N2TORTS said:


> DonaTello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Maggie you are too kind!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single and looking..............Lol But....."Must love tortoises"
> 
> 
> 
> Naw .. I think she is just telling the truth...
> Too funny ... I had a vision right then.. two peeps traveling down the isalnds on set of Galapagos ...and the only words herd ... " I DO"
> ha ha ha ..... Can you imagine.... "So where did you two get married at ?" ..... " Oh ... on the back of a tortoise'!
Click to expand...


What a sight that would be to see! That would be a great story to tell.



muddled said:


> Mugshot time! My name is Maria, I'm 21 and I live in San Diego, California. Here's my ugly face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any pics on this computer so I used the webcam


Oh Maria your so pretty! You look like this actress I've seen in movies. I'll post her picture when I find one. Your face is NOT ugly girl!



DonaTello said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DonaTello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Maggie you are too kind!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single and looking..............Lol But....."Must love tortoises"
> 
> 
> 
> Naw .. I think she is just telling the truth...
> Too funny ... I had a vision right then.. two peeps traveling down the isalnds on set of Galapagos ...and the only words herd ... " I DO"
> ha ha ha ..... Can you imagine.... "So where did you two get married at ?" ..... " Oh ... on the back of a tortoise'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a sight that would be to see! That would be a great story to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> muddled said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mugshot time! My name is Maria, I'm 21 and I live in San Diego, California. Here's my ugly face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any pics on this computer so I used the webcam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Maria your so pretty! You look like this actress I've seen in movies. I'll post her picture when I find one. Your face is NOT ugly girl!
Click to expand...




Gina Gershon. Thats who you look like! take a look!
http://www.exposay.com/celebrity-ph...f-hollywood-fashion-show-pressroom-147Uad.jpg


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Uh oh! I see internet dating coming on. Let's see...Jill meets JD? Both pretty good lookin' people...both love animals especially tortoises?

Be sure to keep us in the loop.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Ok I will Yvonne..LOL


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



DonaTello said:


> (studying, but that's not "alliterate"  )!
> 
> If your old I MUST be REALLY old because I'm older than you N2TORTS. I better check my pulse.......



v^v^Pusle check v^v^ +:>) from the barn pics and the cool shades hummmm i bet I still have ya beat! 
( were talking tortoise years right ?)


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Hey, I'm kewl like that N2TORTS! No really my kids (again) said my old shades were OUTDATED. Sooooo as usual (think their my stylist!) they got me these and trashed mine. Darn kids. And yes I AM older than you. I saw your post and it said you were 44, I have you beat!! And my initials are J.D too! ..............Lol


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



DonaTello said:


> Hey, I'm kewl like that N2TORTS! No really my kids (again) said my old shades were OUTDATED. Sooooo as usual (think their my stylist!) they got me these and trashed mine. Darn kids. And yes I AM older than you. I saw your post and it said you were 44, I have you beat!! And my initials are J.D too! ..............Lol



Opps .. those darn old posts....I forgot! 
and I dont think you need B' worry about age ... you LQQK Fineeeeeeeee
JD's in Da house! 
Actually ... alot of very good~looking and fun natured folks here for sure !
All around not a bad group! ... I think Iam hooked!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I've learned so much here and very nice peps! I do wish my kids would lay off me though...LOL Think I still have ya beat!


----------



## harris

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Before I lose my breakfast all over my desk, maybe you guys can pick this back up over on E-Harmony?


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



harris said:


> Before I lose my breakfast all over my desk, maybe you guys can pick this back up over on E-Harmony?



LOL!!!


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



harris said:


> Before I lose my breakfast all over my desk, maybe you guys can pick this back up over on E-Harmony?



i think this calls for us to have a personals section on this site...


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



N2TORTS said:


> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post actual pics! No tort cartoons etc!
> 
> I know we had one of these, but it was mooooooonths old, and I hate having to wade through back-posts! This way, we can have current, and active members posting pics.
> 
> I wanna see who I'm talking too! If you care to, post your real name (and age if you want!)!
> 
> Well ... here we go ...I warned ya! Salt N pepper at 44
> Actually, Meg cool idea and yes alot of fun to see who's behind the name !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD~
> The torts"
> @ Sally2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pad, so what video games do you play? i see the remote
Click to expand...


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



terracolson said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post actual pics! No tort cartoons etc!
> 
> I know we had one of these, but it was mooooooonths old, and I hate having to wade through back-posts! This way, we can have current, and active members posting pics.
> 
> I wanna see who I'm talking too! If you care to, post your real name (and age if you want!)!
> 
> 
> Nice pad, so what video games do you play? i see the remote
> 
> 
> 
> TY~.... well Iam new to the game thingy .. I bought it because it acts as a blu~ray player too! .. although some war game...and need for speed racing and the new one aka sandbox game" ... the youngin's taught me that lingo .. is Grandtheft auto .. and that is a riot ! .. I dont play much wayyyy to busy ..but the graphics are insane on a 240MZ flat screen. Alot diff than when I grew up with Atari and 13" B&W:
> PS .
> " your very perceptive!"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

You should try God Of War... that is the 10 or 10 games


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Ill LQQK for it! ... but ...between the torts , work and sally the U2 , I run out of time! :>)


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



harris said:


> Before I lose my breakfast all over my desk, maybe you guys can pick this back up over on E-Harmony?



Whats ' E-Harmony?'......


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

It's an internet dating site, silly!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Oh my gosh! Thanks Stephanie, sounds creepy to me!


----------



## jblayza

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Groove is in the Heart!!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Kewl shades! Can you see out of them??


----------



## jblayza

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Yeah, I can see out of them. They were in a goody bag my kids got at a birthday party, lol.


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Hah! I thought they looked like a kiddie accessory. Do they know Dad stole their shades? 

Remember that when they get older: if you profess an item to be really cool and stylish, and even wear such an item, your kids will instantly lose all desire to have one for themselves. It's great reverse psychology.


----------



## jblayza

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I think they compliment my receding hairline nicely. lol


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

The kids always get the good stuff!


----------



## 2Paisan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

This is us 2paisan. Don't laugh, this is how you dress on a nice spring day on the Oregon coast....


----------



## chadk

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Stephanie Logan said:


> Hah! I thought they looked like a kiddie accessory. Do they know Dad stole their shades?
> 
> Remember that when they get older: if you profess an item to be really cool and stylish, and even wear such an item, your kids will instantly lose all desire to have one for themselves. It's great reverse psychology.



Doesn't work for everyone... My 2 teen daughters raid my wifes closet all the time. They wear the same sized jeans and shoes...


----------



## terryo

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Nancy and Chris....that is a beautiful picture!!


----------



## terracolson

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

MY ring tone is groove is in the heart.. now i will picture you every time i hear it.....


----------



## jblayza

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

LMAO, sorry bout that


----------



## Lori J

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Lori from Upstate New York...38 years young


----------



## Candy

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Great picture Lori I love your shirt.


----------



## Laura

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



see if this works...

yay! it did.. work 'puter diff than home.. This is Zulu.. I worked with her and her Brother Shaka for Conservation,,, 
Tom, Our Buddy,, knows her too! ;-)


----------



## rwfoss

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

This is me (Rick) and my wife Carla two weekends ago just a few miles from our home.


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Nice photo! Beautiful background. 

Hope the new tortoise is settling in well and keeping you both smiling.


----------



## terryo

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

What a beautifull picture. That would definitely be in a frame in my home.


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

very nice pics!!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Zulu is gorgeous! How lucky you are Laura to work with such a beautiful animal.


----------



## Cameron

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Ok, here are a few pics, some older, some newer....


----------



## Tom

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

I vote for some tegu and tarantula pics in the other pets section!


----------



## Cameron

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Tom said:


> I vote for some tegu and tarantula pics in the other pets section!



i think i can do that......


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Nice pics man! Can't wait until I get to go play in the "sandbox" !


----------



## Cameron

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



spikethebest said:


> Nice pics man! Can't wait until I get to go play in the "sandbox" !



yes you can....it sucks! i'm not a fan of the heat....being over there in the summer is like standing in front of a giant hair dryer on "high". even when the wind blows....it's hot air! 

it was a good experience though, wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Crazybirds

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Hi Everyone! My name is Dannielle. I am 35 and I live in Central PA.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Hi Danneille:

Thanks for participating in this thread! I just love meeting the forum members and being able to put a face to the name!


----------



## Crazybirds

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*

Thanks Yvonne!! I love this forum...everyone is so helpful.


----------



## Dr. Upkick

*My Ugly Face*

I think everyone should post a picture of themselves, so here is me in my Matt Lindland Tent!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: My Ugly Face*

There's several threads with everyones picture...hunt them up...


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: My Ugly Face*



maggie3fan said:


> There's several threads with everyones picture...hunt them up...



I merged Dr. Upkick's thread with this one.


----------



## Dr. Upkick

sorry man, I didn't think to look


----------



## dmmj

I was just curious how this post could have more posts than views? and no pics of me, no one really wants to see me anyways, trust me.


----------



## Dr. Upkick

I want to see you


----------



## toribird

Hey everyone! I'm pretty new, but I'm hoping to get active on this forum.
These pics are all several months old, but I mostly look the same.

This is from last Halloween, my boyfriend and I did Sweeney Todd.





Here's me at Disneyland with my sisters (I'm on the right)





And here's one at Fenton's Creamery, they've got some of the best ice cream in Oakland!





Sorry I've posted so many pictures...I couldn't pick one favorite =).


----------



## Angi

Sorry I can't post on here, but if you send me your e-mail I will send a picture.


----------



## Madortoise

dmmj said:


> I was just curious how this post could have more posts than views? and no pics of me, no one really wants to see me anyways, trust me.



I want to see you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Come on dmmj! Post your picture!!!!


----------



## terracolson

Picture, picture, picture... or you to scared?


----------



## Yvonne G

(Stamping feet on floor and fists on table) *PICTURE! PICTURE! pICTURE!* Your turn, dmmj!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Angi was having trouble posting her picture, so she emailed it to me. This is Angi's hand:
















LOL! No, she actually DID send me a couple pictures of herself:






and in this one she's the one in polka dots:






Angie is 44 and lives in San Diego County. Funny how the actual picture doesn't look like the picture I had of Angi in my mind. Thanks for sharing Angi! You, your friends and family, and your tortoise are very pretty!!!


----------



## dmmj

Ok here I am with maynard and this is the first time using tinypic.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hey I love your shirt and you look exactly like I thought you would!!!


----------



## terracolson

I think he looks nicer than he sounds.... lol


----------



## RandomWiktor




----------



## terracolson

Please tell me that isnt real


----------



## RandomWiktor

It's very real! One of the many roach species I breed


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

Oh my gosh! What a brave girl you are!


----------



## Stephanie Logan

Well, I know it's true because Tom has said it's so, but it's still hard to believe that cockroaches make good pets.  

I hope you also posted this photo on the "craziest pet" thread. When I stop hyperventilating I'll look at the picture again. Eeek!


----------



## South FL Katie

WOW, I would not be able to get that close! But it is pretty nice looking for a roach. They still give me the heebie-geebies, you'd think I'd be used to them with all the palmetto bugs we have down here.


----------



## Stephanie Logan

dmmj said:


> Ok here I am with maynard and this is the first time using tinypic.



OMG, we finally have a picture of the oneliner champ! 

Maynard looks very tranquil and has a nice smile, too!


----------



## South FL Katie




----------



## jackrat

That's the oddest looking tortoise I've ever seen!


----------



## Yvonne G

jackrat said:


> That's the oddest looking tortoise I've ever seen!



Maybe so, but its an awfully pretty girl!!


----------



## Tom

Hey! Blaberus giganteus! You never mentioned being a roacher or a hippy. I've got 16 species. My giganteus should be giving me some babies any day now.





RandomWiktor said:


>






maggie3fan said:


> Hey I love your shirt and you look exactly like I thought you would!!!



He looks nothing like I thought he would, but its nice to finally put a face to the name.


----------



## stells

A recent one of me... i thought it was about time i posted something...


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

stells said:


> A recent one of me... i thought it was about time i posted something...


Ah your so pretty Kelly! I love your hair!


----------



## South FL Katie

emysemys said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the oddest looking tortoise I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so, but its an awfully pretty girl!!
Click to expand...



Thank you Yvonne!


----------



## egyptiandan

There's my Kelly  Love that blonde hair (and it's not from a bottle )

Danny


----------



## dreadyA

Dmmj & Maynard are kool kats!


----------



## Candy

This is me, Alexander and Noah in Chicago.


----------



## Jenilyn




----------



## danielledelynn

That's Nick and I hiking & camping Memorial Day weekend... Not really looking "my best" in this picture, no makeup, hair's not done, etc...lol...






And there I am 5-2-10 right before I headed to Rochester, NY to see Wicked (an awesome musical by the way!) A little more "put together" than the first pic lol...but anywho, now you know who we are :d


----------



## Angi

You are both adorable. So sad about your baby


----------



## rsross1970

O.K. here my pic. I was on my way out the door for a ride. My first name is Rich. I'm up here in Washington state.


----------



## DeanS

I really didn't wanna do this, but I finally relented...the only catch was I wasn't going to post any picture that didn't have an animal or two in it...so I'm going with these two shots...the first with a baby gorilla that was born the day I started working at SD Zoo...the second, you can see my elation working giraffes at LCS...


----------



## terryo

Ohhhh....I so envy you guys that work with all these great animals. Great pictures!!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom

You are so lucky Dean! You look like your having a blast!


----------



## South FL Katie

Oh my gosh, the baby gorilla is SOOO cute!! And the giraffes are beautiful. I'll never forget the time we went to LCS and a baby giraffe kept biting the windshield wiper and smacking it against the window over and over again lol


----------



## Yourlocalpoet

Oooh this is fun, everyone looks so different to how I imagined!
I'm Shell, I'm 24 years old and I'm from South Yorkshire, England. Ha, I feel like I'm on a game show!


----------



## ChiKat

Shell you're very pretty! Your hair is awesome. I wish I had the balls to pull off a short 'do.


----------



## dreadyA

Like your crazy hair!


----------



## movealongmosey

Hey my names Katie and I just graduated. Im an artist and I love photography. This is a picture of me at my grad party, im on the right...
haha


My flickr account is katiebugaboo, there's lots of great pictures


----------



## spikethebest

we havent had any posts recently, and we have a LOT of new members..... lets see everyone!


----------



## luck102573

spikethebest said:


> we havent had any posts recently, and we have a LOT of new members..... lets see everyone!
> [/quo
> 
> Ok Spike here is my pic. I'm from Iowa, I was born in 73 so you do the math I don't want to know...lol. In this pic is Freya one of the dogs we show. This is the most recent pic it was taken a couple of months ago.
> Teena


----------



## -JM

OK so you wanna know what I look like...here we go! Name's Jessica and I'm 20 years old. I live in central Texas and am about to graduate with my B.S. in Organismal Biology. I don't have any good pictures, but here are a handful of ok ones.

This is about three years ago, at my senior prom. Ignore the jerk in the suit, por favor.






This Halloween, as Kaywinnit Lee Frye (from Firefly/Serenity). Made the costume from scratch 





This Christmas--my whole family, sister, mom, dad, me, and all our dogs 





With my best friend, after the warrior dash 2010. We had just finished leaping fire and all sorts of other epic activities.





Finally, some of me and my "little" sister. 











Note: My eyes are neither red nor black, though all of these pictures make it seem that way. If i use the red-eye feature it just turns them black, and that looks just as creepy to me. So just trust me when I say they're a greyish color. And nobody knows what my natural hair color is. I'm addicted to those little boxes 

Oh, and b/c everyone added a glamour shot, here is one from before I cut my hair short (haven't really taken one since):


----------



## RichardS

South America:













Japan:





West Africa:


----------



## Neal

Me and my daughter Berkley!






Me, wife, and daughter at Peter Piper Pizza.






I'm a guitar hero master, when the tongue is sticking out , you know I'm into it!






I have to post this picture too, just to show off the cutest little girl in the world! This was last christmas, she was 3 months old.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc

I am more of a picture taker, but I did find a few pictures that I was in, luckily these are from before I had to start using a cane lol. My name is Eric, I'm 29 and the little person in the pictures is my FiancÃƒÂ© Catie, shes 28 years old if you can believe that.


----------



## khanvict

I believe this was me in the 1st grade. I guess I know now where my interest in tortoises came from. Gotta love teenage mutant ninja turtles.


>





>


...and here's a more recent photo of me now that i'm 25.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just love this thread!! I think I'm going to put it on my calendar and give it a bump once a month so all the newbies can see it and use it! I love seeing all your happy faces.


----------



## Neal

emysemys said:


> I just love this thread!! I think I'm going to put it on my calendar and give it a bump once a month so all the newbies can see it and use it! I love seeing all your happy faces.



It's a pretty big thread, any way you could split it up to have everyone's pictures in one thread, and the comments in another? Just a thought.


----------



## Yvonne G

With over 4500 members, I guess it would be a little unmanageable to have all our pretty faces up there, huh?


----------



## RV's mom

*RVs mom Teri*






a more recent pic... going back here tomorrow, hopefully will have good luck again...





and RV sez
ya got anymore treats??


----------



## Yvonne G

What would a "what do you look like" thread be without RV? I haven't been fishing in quite a long time. Is that a small-mouth bass?


----------



## RV's mom

emysemys said:


> What would a "what do you look like" thread be without RV? I haven't been fishing in quite a long time. Is that a small-mouth bass?



We go up to high country trout lakes basically for trout. smallmouth and largemouth were introduced here and are quite the fun fight.  They also stock some HUGE trout and I thought I had one of those... but yes, a smallmouth. Come visit ~ we'll go fish!

and RV simply has to have her nose in _everything_


----------



## travisgn

A combination of narcissism, boredom, and insomnia have led me to this thread. Oh, and a desire to test out putting pictures in posts. Enjoy.

Me at my finest:




Two of me from Christmas:




In this one I am acting ridiculous around my niece. Pretty standard.





These are, quite honestly, the only good pictures of me ever taken. Well the first two are good.


----------



## pugsandkids

Teena, that rottie is gorgeous! We are researching breeders in our area right now, any Oregonians you'd recommend?

I love looking through this thread, maybe I'll try to find a not too horrific pic of me...
Okay, pictures of kids, hubby, dogs, cats, birds, horses, torts, plants, boats, river, ocean...Ah, here is one of my boys and I at Disneyland last October!







My youngest seems to think he's still on a roller coaster. Oh, and I'm brunette now, got sick of the blonde


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here are some pics, the pic # are the date taken. The last one is me,my wife and our newest grand child.(isn't it great to get old but never grow up)
View attachment 5537
View attachment 5538
View attachment 5539
View attachment 5540
Len


----------



## Yvonne G

I was looking around the forum and found this thread. I thought it would be nice to have them all together:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-6707.html



And this one too:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-217.html


----------



## Tom

Len said:


> Here are some pics, the pic # are the date taken. The last one is me,my wife and our newest grand child.(isn't it great to get old but never grow up) Len



Great pics Len!


----------



## zoogrl

I'm usually the one taking the pictures but I did find these from our vacation in May. We went to Texas where I used to live (and where I want to live again) did some touristy things and met up with some old friends. Anyways, I'm Sandy and I currently live in Missouri. 




[/img]




[/img]

Did I mention I got sunburned at the beach that day?! Oh well


----------



## Xastur

Hey guys, My name is Chris and I'm from Miami, Florida. Im 23 and have been a reptile lover since i was a little one!


----------



## spikethebest

bump... its been awhile for this thread...


----------



## ChiKat

These are the three most recent pictures I have on Facebook...I'll try to take better ones this weekend haha...

Zip-lining in Costa Rica










Yes, I am riding my cousin's rollercoaster and drinking wine...don't judge 
(I was house-sitting)





haha I'll try to get better pictures where you can actually see what I look like


----------



## Tom

Wow Katie, you have a nice back.


----------



## ChiKat

haha I told you those were great pictures


----------



## Yourlocalpoet

ChiKat said:


> Shell you're very pretty! Your hair is awesome. I wish I had the balls to pull off a short 'do.



As are you Katie, I'd swap my hair for your lovely long locks anyday of the week!


----------



## ChiKat

What an attractive couple 
Is that a wrist tattoo I see? Soo jealous, I want one so badly!


----------



## ChiKat

haha that's awesome!


----------



## Meg90

New one of me, for all the new members 

Got new glasses, and my hair is long enough now that I look OK in a hat! Which is good, because its getting chilly here


----------



## spikethebest

chilly?? its 110 here...lol. you should get LASIK. I could never go back to glasses again!


----------



## ChiKat

Yeah but I like Meg's glasses! 
I really like your style. Your hat is adorable- I'm jealous because I could never pull it off!


----------



## Meg90

Aww thanks! If I had insurance, I'd get lasik. Maybe next year  Right now its 52F out and windy. Went from chilly to cold!


----------



## DeanS

Meg90 said:


> Went from chilly to cold!



I know what you mean! Last week it was 114...now it's 102! BRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## jensgotfaith

It has been a blast looking through these and being able to put a face to the names. Here's my contribution. Like so many others I am the photographer in my family so finding one of myself that I was willing to share was a challenge. This happens to be with our newest family member Tex Wasabi just about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Tom

Tex is a nice looking tort. He looks a little like my Bert. I call that color Blonde.


----------



## spikethebest

Meg90 said:


> Aww thanks! If I had insurance, I'd get lasik. Maybe next year  Right now its 52F out and windy. Went from chilly to cold!



I have insurance but they didn't cover any of it. it is not medically necessary so they wont pay a penny. but my surgeon, offers an interest-free, no down payment plan for 2 years. So i pay just $170 per month for 24 months, 0% interest, and I got my eyes corrected even before I made my first payment. 

If you ever come to LA, I would definitely do that. This surgeon is the best. Painless procedure, I could see 20/20 immediately after surgery, can go to work the next day, and he provides lifetime insurance on the correction! And I did have astigmatism as well. I saw 20/400, now I see 20/13.


----------



## Skyler Nell

Skyler, 18 from southern cali


----------



## jdawn

Very sweet and pretty pic Skyler! It's nice to get to 'meet' folks (in a sense) on this thread. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jensgotfaith

Tom said:


> Tex is a nice looking tort. He looks a little like my Bert. I call that color Blonde.



Thanks Tom! I so love Tex's color. I was calling him blonde too. He looked darker in the photo we received before we adopted him. So, we were really surprised when we saw him the first time in person. He's gorgeous to me.


----------



## Skyler Nell

aww thank you 
i agree it's great to see everyone!


----------



## dolfanjack

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n241/jrl1265/campingpics025.jpg
This was taken several yrs ago on the Oregon coast. Zack, ashley and our dog sophie (R.I.P)


----------



## nascarmw

this is the latest pic I could find of me, right after I got my haircut after having 2 plates and 6 screws put in my neck, the haircut felt great while I had to wear that hard collar! love to see all these pics on here and put a face to the names! Lisa (nascarmw)


----------



## gummybearpoop

Here is a pic of me (and you know what kind of tortoise) from this past summer


----------



## Sweetness_bug

Here goes nothing lol...


----------



## Marty333

Me when I dont care how I look( At Orlando Repticon)


and Me when I care how I look.


----------



## Sweetness_bug

this is great putting names with faces...Keep it going! Such great pretty people!


----------



## Marty333

Oh I forgot to put my name and age!!!

Hi my name is Marta and I am 15!!! I wonder if I am the youngest member? hmmmmmm........


----------



## RV's mom

The other half of RVs ownership...


----------



## dmmj

I personally am amazed and pleased at all the younger people on this forum.


----------



## DeanS

Marty333 said:


> Me when I dont care how I look( At Orlando Repticon)
> 
> 
> and Me when I care how I look.



Hey Marty (and any other aspiring photographers)...

I just read your profile...you should know, I took up photography when I was 7...back then, there were no digitals...don't wait until you're older! If that's what you wanna do...do it now! A lot of the best firms don't care about age, they care about images. Photography is one of those great careers that has no age bracket! 

Good luck!


----------



## Marty333

Thank you so much!!!!!! I love taking millions of pics especially of my little Chevy!!


----------



## gummybearpoop

gummybearpoop said:


> Here is a pic of me (and you know what kind of tortoise) from this past summer



Oh yeah my name is Norman and I am 29.


----------



## RV's mom

sorry, I was remiss with names. Mary is RV's other owner..











we think RV pretty special, and a good lookin' girl!!

teri


----------



## Skyler Nell

Before:





After:Got my hair all chopped off!
Donated to Locks of Love, for girls with cancer.





Modeling 





My babies  Love them!!





I'm Skyler, I'm from Anaheim CA and I'm 18.


----------



## coreyc

Very nice of you to donate your locks for cancer that is awesome very nice pic's


----------



## Emorales

My children and I getting pumpkins at Cal Poly
My name is Edward I'm 28 and I live in Southern California


----------



## DeanS

DAMN! I forgot about Franklin...what a cute little pair


----------



## Candy

Wow I can't believe how many people live so close to me.  Love the hair cut Skyler.


----------



## laura808

ok here i go...
My name is Laura and this is me with Otis the Tortoise.


----------



## laura808

laura808 said:


> ok here i go...
> My name is Laura and this is me with Otis the Tortoise.



ok I almost forgot... I am 13 and probably the youngest one here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Very cute, Laura! I can tell how much you love your little baby. I've been wracking my brain, and I do believe that you ARE the youngest one who keeps on posting. Keep up the good work, we love to hear from you and hear how your baby is doing.


----------



## laura808

emysemys said:


> Very cute, Laura! I can tell how much you love your little baby. I've been wracking my brain, and I do believe that you ARE the youngest one who keeps on posting. Keep up the good work, we love to hear from you and hear how your baby is doing.




Thank you!  Im so glad that I found this forum! The people here are so nice and happy to help with anything. Wow thats cool that im the youngest. Ill keep up the updates on Otis.


----------



## Shelli

Hi, I'm Tasha and i'm 37.....
This is of me hanging the washing out on the roof top... 






This is when I first arrived in Antigua.. 





and one from before I left Canada a year ago..


----------



## Marty333

Shelli said:


> Hi, I'm Tasha and i'm 37.....
> This is of me hanging the washing out on the roof top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when I first arrived in Antigua..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one from before I left Canada a year ago..



I cant see the pictures


----------



## PeanutbuttER

The picture shows just fine for me Marty.


----------



## DeanS

Marty...refresh (F5) your PC and they should show up fine

Tasha that is one blue sky and one blue ocean...I'm a little envious (and I live in Southern California )


----------



## Marty333

I can see them now. I was on a different comp. when I was reading this thread before so thats probably why.


----------



## laura808

wow cool pictures! It accually looks better than Hawaii! Oh man that sand is so white!


----------



## abra

I think I'm a lot late but I just got into to tortoises  So, my name's Abra (Auh-bruh) I'm from MA and I just turned 15!






I hope it works


----------



## dmmj

hey abra is your last name kadabra?


----------



## terryo

Abra....everyone you meet must tell you that you look like a young Elizabeth Taylor. NOOOO I'm old but I'm not that old....lots of pictures out there of her.


----------



## Yvonne G

Abra: You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## Marty333

finally found some better pics 

first is me at my homecoming dance  and IDK who's creepy hand that is in the background 





this is me going to a football game 





As you can see I am starting to develop the strong german nose !!!! I hate you GENES!!!


----------



## terryo

Marty333 said:


> finally found some better pics
> 
> first is me at my homecoming dance  and IDK who's creepy hand that is in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is me going to a football game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I am starting to develop the strong german nose !!!! I hate you GENES!!!



Your nose if fine, and your eyes are absolutely wonderful....just beautiful!


----------



## Angi

You are very pretty and I agree with Terry beautiful eyes. My husband is mostly German and my second son got his pretty blue eyes.

It is so cool that such young people are posting and learning about their tortoises. You guys can be the experts of the future!


----------



## Marty333

Thank you for the kind compliments


----------



## tobibaby

here is a picture of me and my husband . my husband hates taking pictures so it was hard for me to find a picture.. im from southern ca a litlle east of Pasadena area.. where the rose parade is held which i have never been to


----------



## zzzdanz

Looks like Cape Cod Nathalie.


----------



## spikethebest

tobibaby said:


> here is a picture of me and my husband . my husband hates taking pictures so it was hard for me to find a picture.. im from southern ca a litlle east of Pasadena area.. where the rose parade is held which i have never been to



my girl friend is in glendale, and I am in Northridge! Welcome neighbor!

I have been to the rose parade twice...


----------



## abra

dmmj said:


> hey abra is your last name kadabra?



I used to think that was my middle name in preschool! hahah 



emysemys said:


> Abra: You have beautiful eyes!



Thanks!



terryo said:


> Abra....everyone you meet must tell you that you look like a young Elizabeth Taylor. NOOOO I'm old but I'm not that old....lots of pictures out there of her.



I've never gotten that before actually


----------



## tobibaby

zzzdanz said:


> Looks like Cape Cod Nathalie.



lol actually its my brothers house in the east hamptons his backyard.. that was taken on the weekend of my sister's wedding.. 



spikethebest said:


> tobibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is a picture of me and my husband . my husband hates taking pictures so it was hard for me to find a picture.. im from southern ca a litlle east of Pasadena area.. where the rose parade is held which i have never been to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl friend is in glendale, and I am in Northridge! Welcome neighbor!
> 
> I have been to the rose parade twice...
Click to expand...


heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllo neighbor, how was that rose parade.. i attempted once but woke up after the whole thing was done lol.. we were parked down the street and i didnt hear a thing i woke up to people walking by the truck saying " that was great blah bla blah" lol


----------



## Skyler Nell

finleafeater said:


> This was taken just last week. Its a photo of me pretending to be at the prom..and my oldest friend, Rico Suave. We only see eachother about every two years nowadays so we really wanted to ham it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out so funny.



Huh is that really Rico Suave??


----------



## ChiKat

Marta (Katerina?) your eyes are gorgeous!!! My brother and sister have blue eyes, I'm so jealous. I'm stuck with these small squinty little hazel eyes 
Everyone on here is so pretty


----------



## Tempest

This is me, going out: 






Every day: 






And being silly at dork battle:


----------



## dmmj

FREEEEEEEEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristina

I think I already have some pics on this thread somewhere, but I am not going digging, so...

Here is me all Goth'ed out (my favorite way to be  )






Me and some of my friends getting ready to go paint the town red. (Looking at my hair makes me cry, it was down past my butt and some idiot cut it all off    )






Out on the town.






And time to GO HOME lol






And I am jealous of all these 15 year olds, so this is me a MILLION years ago... at age 15 lol.


----------



## fhintz

Do you go with any of the music along with the look?


----------



## Kristina

Been a member of the Century Media Streetteam for many, many years. Type O Neg will always be my fav (RIP Peter), I have met and promoted for In This Moment, Despised Icon, the Agonist, I love Himsa, Behemoth, Strapping Young Lad, Firewind, Straight Line Stitch, of COURSE Pantera, Slayer, Old Man's Child, Nalgafar, Dimmu Borgir..... lord, I'll be typing all night...

To answer your question, heck yes!


----------



## fhintz

Ahh . Dark Metal . I'm more on the Electronic/Alternative side of things . Depeche Mode, The Cure, Sisters of Mercy, Xymox, early NIN, Ministry, Cruxshadows, etc./cutting the list short

Sorry for thread hijacking! I'm not photogenic.

Frank (I should make a sig/)


----------



## Jessicap

Okay, here I am. My name is Jessica (as you probably already know from my creative Username...lol) I am 44 at least for a couple weeks yet.


----------



## TashaR

Here I am...I'm a big dork about 98% of the time.


----------



## Angi

Kristina, I like your hair short better. Funny I had a different picture in my head.


----------



## tobibaby

fhintz said:


> Ahh . Dark Metal . I'm more on the Electronic/Alternative side of things . Depeche Mode, The Cure, Sisters of Mercy, Xymox, early NIN, Ministry, Cruxshadows, etc./cutting the list short
> 
> Sorry for thread hijacking! I'm not photogenic.
> 
> Frank (I should make a sig/)



my favorite band of all time Depeche Mode I LOVE THEM.. TOO MUCH lol


----------



## Kristina

Angi said:


> Kristina, I like your hair short better. Funny I had a different picture in my head.



I am afraid to ask, but pray tell? 

The funny thing is I sew, cook like a madwoman, clean, and do all the regular domestic things. I also ride horses and used to barrel race. But I don't "look" like it.  Never judge a book by it's cover!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

kyryah said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kristina, I like your hair short better. Funny I had a different picture in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid to ask, but pray tell?
> 
> The funny thing is I sew, cook like a madwoman, clean, and do all the regular domestic things. I also ride horses and used to barrel race. But I don't "look" like it.  Never judge a book by it's cover!
Click to expand...


You look and sound perfect! Love your hair! Only if you liked Harleys and Hummers, perfect+. Sounds and seems that you really enjoy life, I liked the comment you said in another post about wanting to be a torotise breeder, Nice!


----------



## Angi

No... I don't judge people by their looks, but you are very pretty. I have a niece that is covered in tats and she is a sweetheart. I just expected you to have the brainiac look. Like a scientist or a doctor. You look more like a rock star


----------



## Kristina

If I could look like Abby from NCIS, I would totally take the scientist look any day


----------



## Angi

Abby is cool, but I like Criminal Minds better. I think I pictured you as more of a Bones look alike.


----------



## dmmj

abby from NCIS is my dream girl, smart, cute and goth.


----------



## ctomaselli

Hello everyone. I am the newbie from Los Angeles, California. Woot Woot!


----------



## uilani104

Alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaa!!!  Mel... Island of Hawaii


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot

I'm in the middle... That was back in 2008 in chicago I can't find any others on this comp


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Uliani104 (Melody), ctomaselli (Corinne) and Bowser-the-redfoot (Samuel J):

This is great. I want to thank you "newbies" for joining in the fun. I LOVE having everyone's pictures on here so we know who we're talking to! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Marty333

Me having some fun


----------



## terryo

Marty333 said:


> Me having some fun



OK...that's just scary now.


----------



## LeaCrystal

here a collage of me lol i am probably in almost all... the girl with the cake (top left photo) changed my hair about every 3 months lol


----------



## jensgotfaith

kyryah said:


> If I could look like Abby from NCIS, I would totally take the scientist look any day



Abby rocks! I'd love to be her friend! I'd love to look like her too!


----------



## LeaCrystal

LeaCrystal said:


> here a culage of me lol i am probably in almost all... the girl with the cake (top left photo) changed my hair about every 3 months lol



how do you upload photos and make them just show so you dont have to click and open them?


----------



## Marty333

terryo said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me having some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...that's just scary now.
Click to expand...


really?


----------



## tobibaby

LeaCrystal said:


> LeaCrystal said:
> 
> 
> 
> here a culage of me lol i am probably in almost all... the girl with the cake (top left photo) changed my hair about every 3 months lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you upload photos and make them just show so you dont have to click and open them?
Click to expand...


go to tinypics.com and just upload and then copy and paste the img code in the message and voila.. thats the best site cuz u dont have to sign up or anything.. good luck if u have any problems PM me


----------



## laura808

katerina thats super cool! do you use picnik ???


----------



## Torty Mom

Markat, are you naked in the woods? 



terryo said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me having some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...that's just scary now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ruby's Mom

This is me about 10 pounds ago.... I've lost 45 since August 2009.
Sorry I haven't been in to cause trouble lately. I had a spinal tap done on Nov 22, 12cc's of fluid taken, then I was flat on my back for a week with a massive spinal headache before being hauled back to the ER for i.v. fluids, pain killers and another procedure called a lumbar blood patch that took away the headache but I still have such a backache.. and now the headache is returning. Needless to say I was perfectly fine before the procedures and now I am looking to find new doctors.


----------



## [email protected]

me borg larson 23, my wife alicia 21, and my son lennon 3


----------



## LeaCrystal

My name is Crystal, I am 21 years old  Something about me, I absolutely love CAMPING!!!!​


----------



## John




----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Jo:

I'm so sorry that you're having to go through all that. I hope you feel better soon. I have heard that having a spinal tap usually causes headache. You'd think that in this day and age they could do something about it huh?

UGH! Crystal!!!! That eyeball picture...OMG!

Hi John:

Was that you at an early age, or your son? If you, I guess we now know how you developed an interest in snakes, huh?


----------



## John

emysemys said:


> Hi Jo:
> 
> I'm so sorry that you're having to go through all that. I hope you feel better soon. I have heard that having a spinal tap usually causes headache. You'd think that in this day and age they could do something about it huh?
> 
> UGH! Crystal!!!! That eyeball picture...OMG!
> 
> Hi John:
> 
> Was that you at an early age, or your son? If you, I guess we now know how you developed an interest in snakes, huh?






nah thats my boy we latter found the pine snake that most likely left that shed couldn;t get a pic though he was too young too handle the snake or the camera lol


----------



## Marty333

Torty Mom said:


> Markat, are you naked in the woods?
> 
> 
> 
> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me having some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...that's just scary now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Haha no thats me in my front patio with my bathing suit on


----------



## Ruby's Mom

emysemys said:


> Hi Jo:
> 
> I'm so sorry that you're having to go through all that. I hope you feel better soon. I have heard that having a spinal tap usually causes headache. You'd think that in this day and age they could do something about it huh?





I've got the hospital baffled that's for sure. All my neurologist wanted was to pull fluid to run tests. I think I've got nerve damage because the doctor who did the tap had to poke and prod because he kept banging nerves that sent massive jolts through my right leg. plus he tried to use a syringe instead of taking his time because he wanted to go to lunch by a specific time. 

When I was admitted to the ER none of the pain meds they administered (including Demerol) touched the headache. it was a fun night... not. I literally became a human voodoo doll. I haven't been to work for 3 weeks. this sucks. and no one can explain the pain between my shoulder blades. it shoots up my neck and straight up through the center of my skull. all I want to do is sleep. of all the pokes and prods, the only one I DID NOT feel was the lumbar patch. look it up. it will freak you out!!!


----------



## [email protected]

just needed to post a more recent pic. (me borg age 23)


----------



## Yvonne G

I see you've got your Christmas tree up. Is your son old enough to enjoy Christmas?


----------



## [email protected]

almosr. he's old enough for us to plant the idea in his head, so by next year he will start to remember what we are doing


----------



## LeaCrystal

squamata said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jo:
> 
> I'm so sorry that you're having to go through all that. I hope you feel better soon. I have heard that having a spinal tap usually causes headache. You'd think that in this day and age they could do something about it huh?
> 
> UGH! Crystal!!!! That eyeball picture...OMG!
> 
> Hi John:
> 
> Was that you at an early age, or your son? If you, I guess we now know how you developed an interest in snakes, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah thats my boy we latter found the pine snake that most likely left that shed couldn;t get a pic though he was too young too handle the snake or the camera lol
Click to expand...






Its my contacts i wore for Halloween. I was a Vampire yet looked more like a clown with fangs and crazy contacts. Since i was allergic to the face paint and wiped it all over the place, smearing it ALL over lol


----------



## Livingstone

Against my better judgement...

Hello TFO.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Livingstone (did we ever learn your name?):

I'm glad your poor judgment prevailed! I LOVE putting a face to all the names.


----------



## Livingstone

Thanks Yvonne, and no I dont think anybody save a few actually know my real name.


----------



## ChiKat

Is it a secret?


----------



## Livingstone

Yes, ninja dont reveal names. Or nunchuks upside your head will come. Haha, a certain amount of anonimity is always good on forums.


----------



## Laura

Now that I can post pics... here I am.. doing what I loved.. not a new pic.. but I dont look a whole lot different..


----------



## jensgotfaith

Laura said:


> Now that I can post pics... here I am.. doing what I loved.. not a new pic.. but I dont look a whole lot different..



Boy would my daughter love to chat with you. She's wanting to be a big cat trainer when she grows up.


----------



## BaronVonKoser

meh


----------



## terryo

Awww...I love your little Chi. I have two of them.


----------



## jackrat

OK Terryo,let's see a picture!


----------



## Yvonne G

jackrat said:


> OK Terryo,let's see a picture!



Yes, have we seen that new brown hair of yours?


----------



## terryo

Misha





Maggie




Bella





This is a few years ago...maybe 3 ,don't remember, but we re-homed this little monkey, and my friend brought her for a visit.





Me a few days ago...don't know if I'll ever take another picture with this hair...I'm not loving it at all, and neither is anyone in my family, except my youngest son. Yuk! Maybe when I get used to it. How I'll ever get my old color again, I don't know. I was born red, and always kept it as close to my own as I could...had to cover those grays, and then this impulsive act.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I like the new color. Red was nice too, but this is a very pretty "do."


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Mention was made in another thread that.. my sister was experimenting with the 'antique' setting on her camera. Why did she choose me for the poster child? Trying to tell me something? With that in mind - at my computer [ trying to make some type of order of the 1000's of pics I've taken ] -






Actually I've been told I was quite handsome several years ago - 25 to be exact -






What years can do.. none of those 'vices' now - just exchanged them for others less harmful(?)!

Yes TerryO.. I was a green-eyed auburn for many years too... [ now cross-eyed ].....

NERD


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Redfoot Nerd...You look exactly like I thought you would. Great looking still. I always love a man with a beard...


----------



## terryo

maggie3fan said:


> Redfoot Nerd...You look exactly like I thought you would. Great looking still. I always love a man with a beard...



Nice, but how do you EAT? OK Maggie, if I can do it (half way anyway) you can do it too. Come on.......


----------



## Redfoot NERD

maggie3fan said:


> Redfoot Nerd...You look exactly like I thought you would. Great looking still. I always love a man with a beard...



Maggie I always loved women who were "tickled" by a beard ---- ooops.





terryo said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redfoot Nerd...You look exactly like I thought you would. Great looking still. I always love a man with a beard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but how do you EAT? OK Maggie, if I can do it (half way anyway) you can do it too. Come on.......
Click to expand...


I eat with my fingers and a straw TerryO.. very carefully. I've always wondered why after breakfast of toast & honey, etc... in the summer.. all these hummingbirds and bees and stuff are attracted to my mouth??? 

BTW.. any idea what camp in or around Ireland the Kilgore clan came from? I've always loved you redheads!


----------



## jackrat

Terryo,you have beautiful eyes! I like your hair now,but I am partial to redheads,being one myself. LOL The urban cowboy look fits you,Nerd.Those hatbands were the hottest thing going at the time!


----------



## Tracy Gould

This is me in the middle with my Parents. I am 40 years old and hate having my Picture taken lol


----------



## Kenny

Me and one of my little buddies (thumbs u


----------



## matt41gb

Some pics of me, doing what I love! 

Band picture. Me on the left.





Drumming









At work.













The end.


----------



## Marty333

Im single and ready to mingle if there are any young guy tortoise lovers out there


----------



## Mao Senpai

I guess it's time I do one of these as well..... *sigh*
here goes nothing


----------



## Tom

matt41gb said:


> Some pics of me, doing what I love!
> At work.
> The end.



Mmm. Dentals. You look so serious on the banana phone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mao Senpai said:


> I guess it's time I do one of these as well..... *sigh*
> here goes nothing



LOL!! Looks like "they're" going to let you out for a bit huh?


----------



## matt41gb

Marty333 said:


> Im single and ready to mingle if there are any young guy tortoise lovers out there



I love the way you took this picture! Very creative. 

-Matt


----------



## Marty333

Thank you Matt! I took it while I was waiting for my brother to get out of the SATs


----------



## matt41gb

Oh, and I like your German nose. lol. 

-Matt


----------



## ChiKat

Marty I love that picture! Very artistic  (and my mom has the same camera )


----------



## colormyworld

Hehehehehehehe.......













http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._832481553273_14206894_45287136_3087528_n.jpg


----------



## matt41gb

You're very pretty and creepy at the same time!  I love it!

-Matt


----------



## jackiedots

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



spikethebest said:


> i know i have posted many pics of me on the forum already, and i am sure everyone is tired of reading my posts and looking at my pics, but im going to do it anyway!



Great pics Spike. I love the one of you in the tortoise shell !!


----------



## colormyworld

Matt- Thanks haha! I like to freak people out a bit, keeps things interesting!


----------



## matt41gb

Yeah, I'm a shock factor person myself. I do weird things just to get a reaction out of people. It really gets me through the day. You're pictures are gorgeous!

-Matt


----------



## eudora09

This is a picture of me last year. I don't like taking pictures of myself I'd rather take pictures of other things lol. My name is Amber and I'm 22 or atleast until next month. 






and this is my usual response to someone taking my picture lol..


----------



## Yvonne G

No need to be camera-shy, Amber. You're a very pretty girl. I especially like the "leave-me-alone" look!


----------



## heyprettyrave

my name is Heather, i am 18 years old and live in NY 

me and Ophelia: 




and just me:


----------



## Yvonne G

Heather: Is that a tattoo? You're so brave!


----------



## coreyc

emysemys said:


> Heather: Is that a tattoo? You're so brave!



Are you going to get one Yvonne? they are very addicting


----------



## PeanutbuttER

I can't find the tattoo. Where's it at?


----------



## Marty333

I think its a band aid


----------



## Angi

I think it is a band aid too, but now I want to know. 18 is kind of young for a tatt, but that is just my oppinion.


----------



## Robert

Maybe it is a tattoo of a band-aid


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoise said:


> Maybe it is a tattoo of a band-aid



LOL!


----------



## coreyc

I think it's a band aid to This a tat I think


----------



## PeanutbuttER

Well, 18 is definitely old enough for a band-aid...


----------



## spiderreyy

Explanation of my name, Rey in his Spider.




My other passions,




My girl and I this last halloween. 50 and still going strong. Grew up in Eagle Rock and now live in San Dimas.








One of my 4 gran kids.


----------



## RianSeeking

I should probably be friendly and do this.


I'm the one in the pink.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you bad, bad girl!! Your profile says under "sex" - undisclosed. And your name being Rian, I naturally assumed you were male. Shame on me for making assumptions!!


----------



## RianSeeking

Ah, well. I didn't mean to be obscure. I don't pay gender much mind.


----------



## spiderreyy

finleafeater said:


> What kind of car is that yellow one?



The yellow car is my 74, fiat x 1/9, the maroon one is my 70' fiat 124 spider. The green is also a 70.


----------



## Xilonen

Hi! I'm Laura, I'm 26 and I live in Bellingham, WA.

















And here I am attempting to close the gates to Canada. Not because I have anything against Canadians, mind you. I rather like them. But just because the gates dared me.


----------



## Kristina

LOL!!!! That is great!


----------



## Robert

Here's me holding Princess Leia.


----------



## ChiKat

Laura- your hair is fabulous!


----------



## kimby37

Hi, my name is Kim, I'm 40 and from Gloucester Massachusetts.


----------



## Yvonne G

ChiKat said:


> Laura- your hair is fabulous!



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Xilonen

emysemys said:


> ChiKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laura- your hair is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!
Click to expand...


Thanks to both of you! Three guesses what color it's 'supposed' to be.


----------



## Jenilyn

my chihuahua and I


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Me in police canine school in 1988.


----------



## Balboa

Well, I appreciate the curiousity about what we all look like, so here goes. Sorry about the quality, but in the name of anonymity I had to do it like this. At least you all get an "idea" about what I look like. 






WOW that's huge, its supposed to be small... oh well .. lol


----------



## Wezzer

thought id show u what i look like as everyone seems to be doing it lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Balboa said:


> Sorry about the quality, but in the name of anonymity I had to do it like this. At least you all get an "idea" about what I look like.



Do you mean that if we knew what you looked like then you'd have to kill us?


----------



## Sweetpea

Hi Everyone, I'm Cindy and I just turned 50...can't believe it! I live within the Bay Area, California.








Did my picture work?? Can anyone see it?:shy:


----------



## dmmj

not I


----------



## Sweetpea

trying again

weird, when I've added attachments before it worked, now it's not. I'll try it again another way.
thanks for the response ;-)


----------



## Tracy Gould

Sweetpea said:


> trying again
> 
> weird, when I've added attachments before it worked, now it's not. I'll try it again another way.
> thanks for the response ;-)





Try this link this is what i use and if u put the link in the thread it will post it directly so no click is needed.

http://tinypic.com/


----------



## Sweetpea

so, here i go again...see if it works now....
I'm Cindy, just turned 50 (can't believe it-still!) from California




can you see my pic??


----------



## harris

I'm sorry, did you say 50?? Or did you mean 25?


----------



## coreyc

harris said:


> I'm sorry, did you say 50?? Or did you mean 25?



I think she said 25


----------



## Sweetpea

Ha ha you are too kind.


----------



## Kuro

this is the best i've got on my computer..







oh and i'm not wearing sunglasses my glasses have something in them that make them darken up outside

Kuro is my nickname..none of my friends call me by my real name..they just call me Kuro..haven't found out why yet...and i'm from Kansas...though this pic was taken in oklahoma


----------



## Yvonne G

coreyc said:


> harris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you say 50?? Or did you mean 25?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she said 25
Click to expand...


And it looks like someone cut her off at the knees!

Kuro: I love your little bay friend. Is he Arabian? (I have those type lenses too. I really like them)


----------



## Sweetpea

emysemys said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you say 50?? Or did you mean 25?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she said 25
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it looks like someone cut her off at the knees!
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha, I'm kneeling silly!
> 
> Kuro: I love your little bay friend. Is he Arabian? (I have those type lenses too. I really like them)
Click to expand...


----------



## ChiKat

Sweetpea said:


> so, here i go again...see if it works now....
> I'm Cindy, just turned 50 (can't believe it-still!) from California



50? Are you kidding? I agree with the above comments! 
My mom is 55 and she looks like she could be your mother  (oops, don't tell her I said that, ha!)


----------



## Kuro

Yvonne - his name is Phoenix and he's my everything! he's 1/4 arabian the remaining 3/4 is quarter horse. best horse ever..been my best friend for 6 years now..love him to pieces


----------



## dmmj

coreyc said:


> harris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you say 50?? Or did you mean 25?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she said 25
Click to expand...

I would have to agree


----------



## Xilonen

Kuro said:


> . . . the remaining 3/4 is quarter horse.



Hehe, I can't help but read this as a math equation equaling 3/16 of a horse.


----------



## Sweetpea

ChiKat said:


> Sweetpea said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, here i go again...see if it works now....
> I'm Cindy, just turned 50 (can't believe it-still!) from California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50? Are you kidding? I agree with the above comments!
> My mom is 55 and she looks like she could be your mother  (oops, don't tell her I said that, ha!)
Click to expand...


Ha ha, you are making me laugh! THANK YOU for the kind words. (somedays are better than others..a six year old keeps me going!)



dmmj said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you say 50?? Or did you mean 25?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she said 25
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have to agree
Click to expand...


thanks! ;-)


----------



## DaveTheDadHaileeTheDaughter

Found this thread earlier today and it is sooo totally cool to see everyone from this forum !!! So here we are too !!!!

Me and the little lady that got us into all of this !


----------



## terryo

Your daughter is beautiful! And, I'm loving your pond and your yard.


----------



## Balboa

emysemys said:


> Balboa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality, but in the name of anonymity I had to do it like this. At least you all get an "idea" about what I look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that if we knew what you looked like then you'd have to kill us?
Click to expand...


heh heh
That sounds more romantic than the reality so we'll go with it


----------



## fhintz

This is a few years old. I've changed glasses since this pic, but other than that, I look the same.

Frank


----------



## DeanS

DaveTheDadHaileeTheDaughter said:


> Found this thread earlier today and it is sooo totally cool to see everyone from this forum !!! So here we are too !!!!
> 
> Me and the little lady that got us into all of this !



Am I the ONLY one thinking that DavetheDad and Stephen King were separated at birth


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m... now that you mention it....


----------



## Marty333

DeanS said:


> DaveTheDadHaileeTheDaughter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this thread earlier today and it is sooo totally cool to see everyone from this forum !!! So here we are too !!!!
> 
> Me and the little lady that got us into all of this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the ONLY one thinking that DavetheDad and Stephen King were separated at birth
Click to expand...


I second this!


----------



## DaveTheDadHaileeTheDaughter

terryo said:


> Your daughter is beautiful! And, I'm loving your pond and your yard.



Thank you terryo !!



DeanS said:


> DaveTheDadHaileeTheDaughter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this thread earlier today and it is sooo totally cool to see everyone from this forum !!! So here we are too !!!!
> 
> Me and the little lady that got us into all of this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the ONLY one thinking that DavetheDad and Stephen King were separated at birth
Click to expand...


LOL Stephen isnt my brother, this is my brother "Yang" lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, your brother looks like Jack Soo! We have celebrities in our forum family!!!

(For those of you who are younger than dirt, Jack Soo was one of the actors on the old Barney Miller TV show)


----------



## Cameron

emysemys said:


> Well, your brother looks like Jack Soo! We have celebrities in our forum family!!!
> 
> (For those of you who are younger than dirt, Jack Soo was one of the actors on the old Barney Miller TV show)



Barney Miller??


----------



## Yvonne G

Smart alec!


----------



## DaveTheDadHaileeTheDaughter

emysemys said:


> Well, your brother looks like Jack Soo! We have celebrities in our forum family!!!
> 
> (For those of you who are younger than dirt, Jack Soo was one of the actors on the old Barney Miller TV show)



LOL Yvonne tooo funny, and I remember that show !!! lol


----------



## Xilonen

Went out with some friends Friday night so here's the current hair:






(On the right, for those of you who didn't catch the earlier pics.)


----------



## DaveTheDadHaileeTheDaughter

Xilonen said:


> Went out with some friends Friday night so here's the current hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On the right, for those of you who didn't catch the earlier pics.)



She's a keeper....Very nice !!!!!! ...........Dave.........


----------



## Wirewehear

This is a current shot of me at the recent dog show. I'm 50 and I look it. Actually in real life many think I'm a little older.... and its okay, I like me anyway,  besides, at my age I can still do things many average female 20yrs cant do. lol ... no offense youngins.




And cant resist this one ... Mia and I chillin under the ceiling fan. lol


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Wirewehear said:


> This is a current shot of me at the recent dog show. I'm 50 and I look it. Actually in real life many think I'm a little older.... and its okay, I like me anyway,  besides, at my age I can still do things many average female 20yrs cant do. lol ... no offense youngins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cant resist this one ... Mia and I chillin under the ceiling fan. lol



Wirewehear.. I LOVE IT.. WADUTHEYSAY?.. .. "You go girl"!!!

Howbouthis? - To enjoy life to the fullest.. and share the JOY gleaned from such.. to bring a smile and hope to someone every day!

NERD


----------



## Wirewehear

Redfoot NERD said:


> Wirewehear.. I LOVE IT.. WADUTHEYSAY?.. .. "You go girl"!!!
> 
> Howbouthis? - To enjoy life to the fullest.. and share the JOY gleaned from such.. to bring a smile and hope to someone every day!
> 
> NERD



Yup .... you win the prize.  I make sure at least one person I dont know feels like I give a darn, each day.


----------



## terryo

I make sure at least one person I dont know feels like I give a darn, each day. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I love it!! Should be in a book of quotes. If everyone had your attitude, this would be a wonderful world. We should all play this forward!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

This is me, Erin. This was taken a couple weeks ago. I am sorry if it is ginormous or too small or fuzzy. This is my first time posting a pic because Rob is at work. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> This is me, Erin. This was taken a couple weeks ago. I am sorry if it is ginormous or too small or fuzzy. This is my first time posting a pic because Rob is at work.



If you want to put the snow pile I am showing off in perspective. I am 5'3.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Erin:

Great picture! Just look at that angry sky behind you! And yet you are in shirt sleeves, so it must not be too cold. Lots of exercise during the winter, huh?


----------



## Koopa-Troopa

Here's me and my brother Howard.Ppl say we look alike...i dont see it lol


----------



## MaggieL

ME  ...I don't know how to put the pic in the post??


----------



## Fernando

This is me on my last birthday...I just turned 27






This is me at the end of "No shave November"...as you can tell by the first picture, I kept the beard.


----------



## Marty333

OMG Maggie you are gorgeous! Are you a model?


----------



## ChiKat

fmadrigal said:


> This is me at the end of "No shave November"...as you can tell by the first picture, I kept the beard.



Ugh, No Shave November was the reason my last relationship ended. I told him if he was participating then I was too. 

I'm a brunette again, I'll have to upload a pic soon.


----------



## Fernando

ChiKat said:


> fmadrigal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me at the end of "No shave November"...as you can tell by the first picture, I kept the beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, No Shave November was the reason my last relationship ended. I told him if he was participating then I was too.
> 
> I'm a brunette again, I'll have to upload a pic soon.
Click to expand...


hahah!! Hey...I'm all for equality lol


----------



## Chifte

I'm Eric, I'm 22 and I took that a few months ago, I'm not good at aiming the camera at myself!


----------



## Benjamin

Last fall moments before shaving.
Twice a year I grow a beard for as long I can tolerate it. 
This was my record, hence the photo.
32 days!


----------



## Angi

I love this thread.


----------



## Marty333

Hi Y'all I know I havent been active recently but I had lymphadenitis and then the flue but now I am all better and I thought I would show you a picture as proof


----------



## Yvonne G

Angi said:


> I love this thread.



So do I!!! I thought Benjamin was a stogey old fart. who knew??


----------



## DaveTheDadHaileeTheDaughter

Welcome back Marty and good to hear your feeling better, and believe me I know what ya mean on not being active, we've had a new addition for over a month built a awesome enclosure for her and not posted pics nuttin, been tooooooo busy, but good to see you back and Im no doctor only a safety director but Id say you look good !!!!!


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Here's some pictures from last Christmas. My wife and I with my daughter.


----------



## Angi

What an atractive family you have SnakeyeZ. Much better looking than that snake.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I!!! I thought Benjamin was a stogey old fart. who knew??
Click to expand...


  So did I!! I just wasn't going to admit it. Amazing how we picture folks just from their words and experiences isn't it.


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Angi said:


> What an atractive family you have SnakeyeZ. Much better looking than that snake.



Hahaha Thanks for the compliments.

I'll post some of my snakes in a separate thread sometime soon.


----------



## dmmj

WOW just looked up lymphadenitis, does not sound like fun (I know understatement) and welcome back to leafeater (AKA finleafeater)


----------



## Fernando

*Some i pulled from my wifes computer*


----------



## Tom

Me and my little one on a recent trip to the L.A. Zoo. Those are Mommy's glasses.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

fmadrigal said:


> *Some i pulled from my wifes computer*


Wow Fernando, you and your wife are a beautiful couple! 




Tom said:


> Me and my little one on a recent trip to the L.A. Zoo. Those are Mommy's glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter is adorable! Is she 4? I have a 4 year old.


----------



## Tom

Yep she just turned four. Its a really fun age so far.


----------



## Benjamin

So this is what I really look like most of the time. My son is going to be six this summer. He loves the turtles, so do my two daughters.
They get to keep and name anything that hatches on their birthdays.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Benjamin:

I hope you realize that my "stogey old fart" comment was meant in fun. You're lucky that your kids appreciate the turtles and tortoises. My grand kids (I was their day-care giver) were raised around my collection and they have absolutely no interest in them. Its common, every day stuff to them. My grandson has several lizards (bearded dragon, tegu, chameleon, those spotted ones that look like they have thin skin...oh, yeah- gecko), but no interest in the tortosies.


----------



## Benjamin

emysemys said:


> Hi Benjamin:
> 
> I hope you realize that my "stogey old fart" comment was meant in fun. You're lucky that your kids appreciate the turtles and tortoises. My grand kids (I was their day-care giver) were raised around my collection and they have absolutely no interest in them. Its common, every day stuff to them. My grandson has several lizards (bearded dragon, tegu, chameleon, those spotted ones that look like they have thin skin...oh, yeah- gecko), but no interest in the tortosies.


No worries. My oldest daughter ,10, REALLY likes frogs, we keep 2.1 whites tree frogs loose in the greenhouse. They eat those big roaches we have here. We also introduced bufo fowlerii back to the neighborhood.


----------



## african cake queen

[/img] lindy & bully




[/img]


----------



## Tom

emysemys said:


> Hi Benjamin:
> 
> I hope you realize that my "stogey old fart" comment was meant in fun. You're lucky that your kids appreciate the turtles and tortoises. My grand kids (I was their day-care giver) were raised around my collection and they have absolutely no interest in them. Its common, every day stuff to them. My grandson has several lizards (bearded dragon, tegu, chameleon, those spotted ones that look like they have thin skin...oh, yeah- gecko), but no interest in the tortosies.



Give him time. He'll come around. Just let him spend more time with Dudley. These things go in waves and cycles for us young men. If he's in to lizards now, the torts aren't far behind.


----------



## Fernando

CtTortoiseMom said:


> fmadrigal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Some i pulled from my wifes computer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Fernando, you and your wife are a beautiful couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## mstodd

This thread is awesome  My turn! I'm Mindy from Houghton, MI and I am 22 or 23.

Last summer:





This past Christmas Eve:





After dying my hair a few weeks ago:


----------



## Bubba30

Hey guys. I think this is a pretty cool thread. justing know how the person looks like makes the conversation and threads more endearing. Well this me and my Honey Bunny. Me being Carla and Honey bunny being my husban



d.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

DaveTheDadHaileeTheDaughter said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your brother looks like Jack Soo! We have celebrities in our forum family!!!
> 
> (For those of you who are younger than dirt, Jack Soo was one of the actors on the old Barney Miller TV show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Yvonne tooo funny, and I remember that show !!! lol
Click to expand...


 
*LOL Stephen isnt my brother, this is my brother "Yang"* 

I'm cryin' over here - too too funny!!!

WATTYAMEAN?.. I was older then.. than most of you are now!






NERD


----------



## ChiKat

Tom, your daughter is soo adorable!



mstodd said:


> I'm Mindy from Houghton, MI and I am 22 or 23.



haha what? Are you unsure of your actual age? Love the dyed hair!


----------



## Cameron

updated pic of me...


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre

Hell yeah! thats what im talking about!!!!! sucks their illegal in California.



Red Earth Exotics said:


> updated pic of me...


----------



## Cameron

Tortuga_terrestre said:


> Hell yeah! thats what im talking about!!!!! sucks their illegal in California.
> 
> 
> 
> Red Earth Exotics said:
> 
> 
> 
> updated pic of me...
Click to expand...


that's the great thing about this country...if you don't like your state's laws...you can move to another one! i could NEVER live in california...


----------



## mstodd

ChiKat said:


> mstodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mindy from Houghton, MI and I am 22 or 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha what? Are you unsure of your actual age? Love the dyed hair!
Click to expand...


Ummm yeah  I don't need to know my age very often so I don't remember it. Changes every year anyway, so what's the point, hahaha.



Red Earth Exotics said:


> updated pic of me...



What is that? It's so huge! Doesn't it hurt to fire?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cameron:

That's one very big som-un-a-gun!!!! What do you shoot with that? Are there elephants where you live? (just kidding, Kalina and Candy!!  )


----------



## Cameron

emysemys said:


> Cameron:
> 
> That's one very big som-un-a-gun!!!! What do you shoot with that? Are there elephants where you live? (just kidding, Kalina and Candy!!  )



It's an AR-50, and it belongs to a Marine buddy of mine. You use it to shoot whatever you want to! It's mostly for long range shooting. It has zero recoil to it, due to the large muzzle break on the end of the barrel. Lots of concussion though....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*Here are two of me and my first police canine "Duke"*


----------



## Tom

Good times Greg, good times.

I haven't done the helicopter thing yet.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Tom said:


> Good times Greg, good times.
> 
> I haven't done the helicopter thing yet.


Yes, some great experiences. All my canines loved the air transports and releases upon landing. 

We had most issues with the boat operations, the canines felt unstable.


----------



## Tom

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good times Greg, good times.
> 
> I haven't done the helicopter thing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some great experiences. All my canines loved the air transports and releases upon landing.
> 
> We had most issues with the boat operations, the canines felt unstable.
Click to expand...


I've done lots of boat stuff. No problems at all there. I've seen a big genetic component to fear of heights and unstable platforms. Slick floors too. As you know, all can be overcome with training and a little bite work.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Tom said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good times Greg, good times.
> 
> I haven't done the helicopter thing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some great experiences. All my canines loved the air transports and releases upon landing.
> 
> We had most issues with the boat operations, the canines felt unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done lots of boat stuff. No problems at all there. I've seen a big genetic component to fear of heights and unstable platforms. Slick floors too. As you know, all can be overcome with training and a little bit work.
Click to expand...


O' Yes!


----------



## Leebug

Well, since everyone else is doing it...
Here is me w/ my lil ones


----------



## Angi

Leebug~Your girls are so cute. I miss having sweet little kids. My boys are both bigger than me. My 16 year old is a foot taller . My 11 year old just a couple inches taller, but I am not short. My 11 year old still hugs me at least.


----------



## Leebug

Angi said:


> Leebug~Your girls are so cute. I miss having sweet little kids. My boys are both bigger than me. My 16 year old is a foot taller . My 11 year old just a couple inches taller, but I am not short. My 11 year old still hugs me at least.



Thanks!!
They are 5 (almost 6) and 4... my little mini-me's


----------



## Marty333

Me with ANTM Nicole Lucas!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cool!! Does ANTM mean America's Next Top Model? If so was she just on the show or did she win it? Sorry I don't watch I just remember you saying you were into that show.


----------



## Marty333

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cool!! Does ANTM mean America's Next Top Model? If so was she just on the show or did she win it? Sorry I don't watch I just remember you saying you were into that show.



Yeah she was on the show but eliminated the other week


----------



## dmmj

Kinda hard to tell which one is the professional model IMHO.


----------



## Marty333

dmmj said:


> Kinda hard to tell which one is the professional model IMHO.



Thanks  (the one with the green jacket is the pro)


----------



## Nay

Is that a helicopter?? Man your getting as exciting as Tom!!

I guess my post wasn't next in line when I posted it. But prior to all you answering including Tom that's what I wrote!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Marty333 said:


> Me with ANTM Nicole Lucas!!!


Gosh, you both look great, Marty you are very tall.


----------



## Marty333

well I was wearing 4 inch heels so that might have something to do with it  I was 6ft tall with them on


----------



## Marty333




----------



## Skyler Nell

Marty333 said:


>


Are you trying to get into modeling??


----------



## ticothetort2

Never posted one of these but I guess like everyone says, it's nice to put a face with the name.

These are a few random phone pics from the past year or so of my wife and I...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Man, I am way of with what a I thought some of you guys looked like, lol.


----------



## Marty333

Skyler Nell said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to get into modeling??
Click to expand...


I'm just starting


----------



## Marty333

Here is my little "spread"


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Vinnie: Your wife is BEAUTIFUL!!

(Oh...ok, since you've twisted my arm: You're beautiful too  )


----------



## LeroyLeft

This is me playing with my new macbook pro.


----------



## ticothetort2

emysemys said:


> Wow, Vinnie: Your wife is BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> (Oh...ok, since you've twisted my arm: You're beautiful too  )



Well thank you Yvonne! Yeah, I think I got pretty lucky w/ her, she is an awesome chick!


----------



## jackhill

somewhere just outside of Fern Canyon


----------



## Skyler Nell

Looks really good Marty  I just left my agency after 3 years. Here's a very few of my pictures...




















It's a really tough business, and you have to have thick skin to do it. Your pics look nice though. Let me know if you have any questions about anything  You can always PM me! Good Luck!


----------



## Angi

Skyler~You are so pretty! I love the last picture the best. You look like you should be in a country music video.


----------



## Skyler Nell

Angi said:


> Skyler~You are so pretty! I love the last picture the best. You look like you should be in a country music video.



 Thanks Angi! Made my day. It's been rough since I stopped but I just couldn't do it anymore...Good luck in fashion week!


----------



## Marty333

Skyler Nell said:


> Looks really good Marty  I just left my agency after 3 years. Here's a very few of my pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really tough business, and you have to have thick skin to do it. Your pics look nice though. Let me know if you have any questions about anything  You can always PM me! Good Luck!





finleafeater said:


> Hey Marty,
> 
> I can help you out too. Im also from Florida but I live in Los Angeles now. If you'd like I can ask up my agency for some reputable representation in Florida. Unfortunately a lot of "agencies" have weird pyramid schemes going on or they want you to pose in seedy ads.
> Like Skyler said it is a rough industry BUT the money is worthhhh it when youre young. Im actually leaving in 30 mins to go fit the clothes for fashion week. Its so exciting.
> 
> PM me if you'd like any help.
> Also, dont cut your hair!



Thanks Y'all!!! I have always wanted to model so my mom put me in modeling classes  It would be great if you could ask your agency! Thanks!!!  I was thinking about getting straight bangs but I think I will wait now


----------



## Skyler Nell

Yeah listen to Rachel! DONT DONT DONT cut it 
i learned that the hard way.


----------



## Marty333

Skyler Nell said:


> Yeah listen to Rachel! DONT DONT DONT cut it
> i learned that the hard way.



LOL what happened when you cut it?


----------



## Skyler Nell

hahah nothing crazy!
My agency was just annoyed and there were less opportunities because I couldn't pull off as many looks.
Just don't let any negative comments get you down Marty!
Always remember you are very pretty and a good person


----------



## Tom

LeroyLeft said:


> This is me playing with my new macbook pro.



Now THAT is a mustache!

Love the Mac. I still have to use PC at work and it drives me nuts.


----------



## TylerStewart

Yeah, I'm kinda into modeling also 

My wife showed up on Saturday with lunch and kids and camera while I was working on my new place. This will eventually be the view out the back of our house/yard. Love it! 

PS. The kid in the blue shirt isn't mine. The rest are.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

TylerStewart said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda into modeling also
> 
> My wife showed up on Saturday with lunch and kids and camera while I was working on my new place. This will eventually be the view out the back of our house/yard. Love it!
> 
> PS. The kid in the blue shirt isn't mine. The rest are.




Adorable Family! That is an amazing view!!


----------



## Skyler Nell

WOW Tyler!
You have some serious potential 
But the real question?
How is your catwalk strut??


----------



## dmmj

who knew so many models (both aspiring and former) were into tortoises?


----------



## Marty333

finleafeater said:


> Oh man, abbey lee (my favorite model) keeps lizards.



Abbey Lee is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

exoticsdr and jackrat


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

emysemys said:


> exoticsdr and jackrat


 Your two aldabras look great!


----------



## Angi

Rachel ~I don't get it is that you on the screen? 

Tyler~ What fun you must be having with boys that age. Enjoy it before they become teenagers.

How old are the Aldabras. I know they get huge so I am curious how long it took then to get that size. It looks like you have a wonderful yard for them.[


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Angi said:


> Rachel ~I don't get it is that you on the screen?
> 
> Tyler~ What fun you must be having with boys that age. Enjoy it before they become teenagers.
> 
> How old are the Aldabras. I know they get huge so I am curious how long it took then to get that size. It looks like you have a wonderful yard for them.[


That would be neat to know, the age of the aldabras, 3 or 4?


----------



## Marty333

which is which?? Sorry


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

finleafeater said:


> Yeah, Im in the screen.
> I was curious as to how old the Alds were too!


 WOW, was that a commercial?


----------



## TylerStewart

Angi said:


> Tyler~ What fun you must be having with boys that age. Enjoy it before they become teenagers.



I have been looking into the option of shipping them to a small island in Asia between the ages of 13 and 18 in an effort to keep them out of trouble. I remember how much grief my brothers and I brought my parents in those age ranges. The 8 year old is already talking about what type of machine gun he's going to buy as soon as he's old enough. 

Here's my babe and the two innocent (so far) boys:


----------



## ChiKat

TylerStewart said:


> I have been looking into the option of shipping them to a small island in Asia between the ages of 13 and 18 in an effort to keep them out of trouble.



haha! My sister is only 16 and I would love to ship her away for a few years. Spoiled little drama queen!

Your family is beautiful and your sons are adorable!


----------



## Angi

Tyler 
My 16 year old was the PERFECT child until about 6 months ago. It was the dog turning into a cat story. He liked spending time with me, depended on me and loved ME. Now he tolerates me and would rather spend time with friends. He also went from being a nice shy boy to cocky and out going.


----------



## Yvonne G

Seems like only yesterday that was a newborn baby. How quickly they grow.


----------



## TylerStewart

finleafeater said:


> Whoa Tyler.. she IS a total babe.



Thanks! I married her for the money and child-bearing hips, but the good looks were a bonus


----------



## Marty333

Sorry I haven't been around lately just been busy with "work"


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Katerina:

You're growing up too fast. You're only young once. Stop and take some time to be a kid.


----------



## Marty333

Haha I am still a kid modeling is just a hobby that I really love doing  I still play tag and have fun with friends and goof off now worries I will be a kid for awhile


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Great picture!


----------



## ChiKat

Cool picture Marty! Who takes the pictures of you?


----------



## Marty333

that one was actually taken by me


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Marty333 said:


> that one was actually taken by me




Timer?


----------



## Marty333

Yep


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Marty333 said:


> Yep



You did great!


----------



## african cake queen

[/img] 'LOL' LINY. SUBARR SPOILER I FOUND. LINDY




[/img] THIS IS THE ONLY PICTURE I HAVE AND I TOOK IT MYSELF!'LOL' LINDY


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

momo said:


> [/img] 'LOL' LINY. SUBARR SPOILER I FOUND. LINDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img] THIS IS THE ONLY PICTURE I HAVE AND I TOOK IT MYSELF!'LOL' LINDY





You did good, mirrors can help!


----------



## Jacob

Photo Taken Of Me When I Was D.j' ing A SkateShop Sale


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Your picture matches your writing profile to a "T". Looks like you are having fun!


----------



## Marty333




----------



## Fernando

Jacob said:


> Photo Taken Of Me When I Was D.j' ing A SkateShop Sale



haha I think i've seen you down Gunn Ave



Marty333 said:


>



wow if that's a timer...your quick!!


----------



## Marty333

I got a few scratches haha  Shows that you can do a lot in 10 seconds haha!


----------



## african cake queen

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Here are two of me and my first police canine "Duke"*



wow, the pictures you posted are just plain coool! i respect the dog too! neat! lindy


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

momo said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are two of me and my first police canine "Duke"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, the pictures you posted are just plain coool! i respect the dog too! neat! lindy
Click to expand...

Thank you, I should post more recent ones.


----------



## SILVERSTAR

This is a few pics in the life of me ,from ST.LOUIS to SACRAMENTO.If i havent introduced myself im a tattoo artist from sacramento.


----------



## SILVERSTAR

How did everyone get there pics to be so big????????????


----------



## Fernando

Yeah, I saw your nose hair.... lol jk.

No not for me


----------



## SILVERSTAR

so fernando you some sort of android jailbreakin pro or sumthing,jus askn cuz of the android enthusiast stuf on ur profile status.


----------



## Fernando

SILVERSTAR said:


> so fernando you some sort of android jailbreakin pro or sumthing,jus askn cuz of the android enthusiast stuf on ur profile status.



Rooting is my thing, yes sir!


----------



## SILVERSTAR

SO IF I HAD AN ANDROID YOU COULD MAKE IT TO WHERE I CAN TAKE IT TO A METRO STORE AND START SERVICE??? IM KINDA ASSUMING UR FROM CALI BUT I PROLLY SHOULDNT BECUZ IF YOUR NOT FROM CALI YOU MAY NOT KNOW ABOUT METRO,CUZ IM FROM ST.LOUIS MO, BUT I DIDNT HERE OF METRO TIL I MOVED TO CALI,SACRAMENTO.


----------



## Fernando

SILVERSTAR said:


> SO IF I HAD AN ANDROID YOU COULD MAKE IT TO WHERE I CAN TAKE IT TO A METRO STORE AND START SERVICE??? IM KINDA ASSUMING UR FROM CALI BUT I PROLLY SHOULDNT BECUZ IF YOUR NOT FROM CALI YOU MAY NOT KNOW ABOUT METRO,CUZ IM FROM ST.LOUIS MO, BUT I DIDNT HERE OF METRO TIL I MOVED TO CALI,SACRAMENTO.



What kind of Android do you have? PM me.


----------



## DeanS

SILVERSTAR said:


> How did everyone get there pics to be so big????????????



most upload through tinypic.com...you can resize and everything!


----------



## October

This is me, and one of my grubby faced children. 











I hate pictures :S


----------



## SILVERSTAR

dang green eyes.......


----------



## Yvonne G

He might have a cute little grubby face, but he's got the whitest teeth I've ever seen!!


----------



## Mao Senpai

emysemys said:


> He might have a cute little grubby face, but he's got the whitest teeth I've ever seen!!



Haha I totally agree!


----------



## October

emysemys said:


> He might have a cute little grubby face, but he's got the whitest teeth I've ever seen!!



LOL! I'm not sure what's up with that. They're almost blue! I think it's that silly "polaroid" filter. You'd think it'd age his teeth like the rest of the picture. Erm, I mean... it's cause I follow him around with a toothbrush all the time. Yeah, that's it! I'm an awesome mom. LOL


----------



## AslInterpreter

Hello everyone! This is my wife(April), and I(Jeffrey) last year on vacation. 10 bonus points to the first personwho knows where we are without googling it!


----------



## Laura

peru!


----------



## onarock

yes Peru, Machu Pichu


----------



## Fernando

onarock said:


> yes Peru, Machu Pichu




I had some machu pichu sushi the other night


----------



## ChiKat

Great picture Jeffrey!! The background is stunning 
You guys are awfully close to the edge though *cringe*


----------



## AslInterpreter

Machu Picchu is correct!!!! It was an amzing trip and it was one of the top three sights we have seen around the world!!!!
*ChiKat* Here is one close to the edge


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

AslInterpreter said:


> Machu Picchu is correct!!!! It was an amzing trip and it was one of the top three sights we have seen around the world!!!!
> *ChiKat* Here is one close to the edge



You have guts!


----------



## DixieParadise

thought I would add my pic.... me out by my fish pond.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nice picture EJ, but how about the pond? We'd like to see that too!


----------



## ChiKat

AslInterpreter said:


> *ChiKat* Here is one close to the edge



ARE YOU CRAZY?!  Omg with my luck I would do that for a photo op...and end up slipping


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

DixieParadise said:


> thought I would add my pic.... me out by my fish pond.



It is great to put a face to a screen name, Hi.


----------



## terryo

AslInterpreter said:


> Machu Picchu is correct!!!! It was an amzing trip and it was one of the top three sights we have seen around the world!!!!
> *ChiKat* Here is one close to the edge



Please tell me that picture is photo-shopped. Please.................


----------



## AslInterpreter

it is not photoshopped . But to be totally honest, there was a ledge about 20 feet below the edge that I probably would of hit before I fell all the way to the bottom  it was very fun to be at a place that very few Americans have been to. If you do decide to go, don't eat the "cuy"!!!!


----------



## gmayor

Me and my fiance


----------



## ChiKat

Great pics gmayor! I love your fiance's lip ring  I always wish I had gotten one when I was younger...now it's "too late" because of my profession.


----------



## Fernando

ChiKat said:


> Great pics gmayor! I love your fiance's lip ring  I always wish I had gotten one when I was younger...now it's "too late" because of my profession.



That's my little sister. 

Don't worry your not missing much haha! I got mine years ago when I was 19 (I'm 27). Now I just have a scar. It was cooler when it wasn't common...now everyone and their momma's have one


----------



## Dutch

And this is me, Astrid, 47 years. I live in Virginia Beach, VA



This is a turlte I recued last year from our highway during rush-hour...



I just woke up...


----------



## ChiKat

Astrid, that's what you look like when you just wake up???
I look seriously frightening when I roll out of bed


----------



## Dutch

well chikat, I have my bad days too... my hairdo looks sometimes like Shriley Temple on crack....lol


----------



## ChiKat

Sorry the picture is all funky, I was playing with an iPad


----------



## Isa

Katie, it is the first time we are seing your pic . You are gorgeous


----------



## coreyc

Are you feeling ok? you look a little green


----------



## ChiKat

What do you mean Isa? I shared this one a while ago...


----------



## fuzzylogix

here goes nothing...

this was a pic taken with one of my twin girls when they were tiny...





me and my english bully, Harley







at the Texas NARBC show early this year. i now own a sav, lol


----------



## Yvonne G

I see the resemblance in all three pictures!!


----------



## ChiKat

Great pics fuzzylogix! Very sweet. How old are the twins now?


----------



## wrmitchell22

Hi, My name is Jennifer, this is me and my husband over Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Angi

All the pix are great. @ fuzzylogix that is a really cute baby.

My sister and I in Cinque Terra on my 45th birthday. We had a fabulous day in a beautiful city.






This is me throwing a coin in a fountain in Rome. They tell you if you throw a coin in you will someday return to Rome. I am glad I went, but Rome was not my favorite place in Italy. I got to see the Coliseum which was amazing and the Vatican which was cool, but I am not Catholic so the Pope does not impress me. 






This is not a great picture of me I am not photogenic and need lipstick. I could use some lip injections too. Anyway the back ground is the most amazing historical place I have ever been. It is the ruin of Herculaneum. It is a city that was covered by a volcanic eruption in 79AD. It was underground and not uncovered until 1963. It was very well preserved . I got to see the mosaic, bathes, skeletons, roads, houses everything. They even replanted the gardens with the same plants that were originally there by testing the remaining roots. INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Fernando

(spam link removed by moderator)


----------



## fuzzylogix

ChiKat said:


> Great pics fuzzylogix! Very sweet. How old are the twins now?



thanks! the twins are now 8 years old. and they were born on my Bday


----------



## dmmj

Let's hope anthony wiener does not find this thread.


----------



## John




----------



## matt41gb

dmmj said:


> Let's hope anthony wiener does not find this thread.



Hahahahaha! Awesome!

-Matt


----------



## Yvonne G

John: That first picture is adorable. I can just see the mischief in his face!


----------



## Zouave

@ Angi - I really hate to tell you but you are supposed to throw the coin with your right hand over your left shoulder and make 2 wishes (First for love in your life and 2nd a return trip to Rome) Hopefully the pic was taken after your throw over your LEFT shoulder.  Hope you get your wishes.

@ Squamata - You are much younger than i envisioned


----------



## Angi

Oh NOOOOOOO! I could not understand anything the Rome guide said. That picture was taken right before our group left us. We had another groups guide call the superviser who picked us up and took us back to our group. My sister was freaking out. I kept telling her " no one is dead....so we are lost in Rome ...It will be okay" and it was, but now I find out I am not going back. Darn!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Zouave said:


> @ Squamata - You are much younger than i envisioned



LOL!!!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I am the one on the left 

















just kidding. here I am.


----------



## drift2sea

Dean.Capitano,29 yrs.Active duty U.S Army.OIF veteran.Second pic is my little Redfoot Jazz.


----------



## John

emysemys said:


> Zouave said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Squamata - You are much younger than i envisioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
Click to expand...


hahahahaahah.........I used to be older, back before I converted to taurus.


----------



## matt41gb

Here are a few.

My wife and me at a Halloween dance for special needs children. I came straight from work. haha!





One of our engagement pictures.





Me and a little bass.





With the best dog ever, Shiner, you will always be missed boy. 





-Matt


----------



## OperaticAddict

*
My Name Is Daniel, I'm 28 Years Old & Here Are Some Photos Of Me & My Loved Ones!





Me & My Girlfriend Angela




Me & My Mother Peggy (She takes care of Mortimer the Aldabra)




Angie & I At The Bronx Zoo!




*


----------



## matt41gb

I'm thinking the last picture that you're supposed to be a bat eared fox, fennec fox, or an aardvark? I'm going with bat eared fox. 

-Matt


----------



## dmmj

Seeing all these tortoise owners with girlfriends/wives give me hope I will find a girl someday who likes turtles and tortoises.


----------



## DocNezzy

It is so nice to finally see everyone. Just reading post doesn't do justice! I will get a pic on here some day. Just waiting for a good one!


----------



## Fernando

dmmj said:


> Seeing all these tortoise owners with girlfriends/wives give me hope I will find a girl someday who likes turtles and tortoises.



If you don't find one that likes turtles and tortoises right away, don't worry. 

They eventually come around and understand it is a hobby/passion of yours and come to terms with it. 

If they don't...bye bye... lol jk..........


----------



## OperaticAddict

dmmj said:


> Seeing all these tortoise owners with girlfriends/wives give me hope I will find a girl someday who likes turtles and tortoises.


*
I would say Angie more Tolerates my tortoise infatuation than that she likes them...I realized if you find someone who loves you they will put up with Almost anything...*





matt41gb said:


> I'm thinking the last picture that you're supposed to be a bat eared fox, fennec fox, or an aardvark? I'm going with bat eared fox.
> 
> -Matt


*
Good question Matt? I think it was a desert fox exhibit, but I don't remember...it is one of my favorite pictures though!*


----------



## 68merc

These were in my photobucket so i an showing you all them! =-)


----------



## Yvonne G

My gosh, Murray: What did you step on?


----------



## Marty333

Recent shot from a photo shoot


----------



## 68merc

emysemys said:


> My gosh, Murray: What did you step on?



I was in that single phase of my life and i went to Huntington lake with the young kids at work... Ill just say I had some beer and spirits and i have NO CLUE what i stepped on. I pray im NEVER single again


----------



## OperaticAddict

Marty333 said:


> Recent shot from a photo shoot


*
Great Pic Marty! *


----------



## kendallllmcd

*IMMM KENDALLLL! *

AAAND THATS BITTTY MY PUPPPY!


----------



## african cake queen

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



spikethebest said:


> i know i have posted many pics of me on the forum already, and i am sure everyone is tired of reading my posts and looking at my pics, but im going to do it anyway!



HI, COOL PICTURES. LINDY


----------



## jensgotfaith

Marty333 said:


> Recent shot from a photo shoot



So pretty!!!


----------



## spiderreyy

finleafeater, the yellow car is a 74 Fiat spider. The other is a 70 Fiat 124 Spider. Sorry havent been here in a while. 




Here is another pic of me , andd my girl.


----------



## Baoh

Might as well.

It's a couple years old, but whatever.


----------



## spiderreyy

Baoh said:


> Might as well.
> 
> It's a couple years old, but whatever.



????????


----------



## SnakeyeZ

Here's a few from our wedding last year. Probably the most recent...
















And a picture of my two girls.


----------



## Fernando

spiderreyy said:


> Baoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well.
> 
> It's a couple years old, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????
Click to expand...



He attached a photo to join the thread.


----------



## Sulcatifornia

This thread had me cracking up . Here's some pics of me and my boyfriend Eric, we share my account.







SLAB CITY!!!


----------



## cemmons12

This is me.


----------



## yagyujubei

I suppose it's my turn. I just knocked the bark off of my nose tearing down a shed, but that's not unusual for me. I'm Dennis by the way.


----------



## FranklinAndTara

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



emysemys said:


> If you don't have a facebook account, here's Na's picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bless Reggie's heart to have to put up with all that garbage strewn around him. Oh the things we have to go through....





are those 6pk carriers? Twisted IPA? BEERS!?!?!? 

Ok guys... i went through about 11 pages of this thread... how about we all put pics of ourselves on our profiles? just a thought. heres ME,Vanessa, in all of my chubby tattooed glory! 

bathroom mirror cellphone camera shot... oh yeah





Me and LouBiddy AKA Weesie





Museum Of Natural History NYC and NYC Street HotDog.... Best Food EVER!!!! 





Me n My Kickass Giant Zippo!





And we cant forget the torti! Franklin and Tara! 







68merc said:


> These were in my photobucket so i an showing you all them! =-)



uh... theres a big spider on your face... and youre smiling about it!!?!?!?!??!?!?!!??!!???!?! 
I'd Die....


----------



## FranklinAndTara

RandomWiktor said:


>




OMG!!! Im going to go show that pic to my sis .... then call 911, cuz shes gonna die! j/k shes terriefied of roaches.... hehehe


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The kids and I at Disney a couple weeks ago. We were rocking star wars shirts because we were at Hollywood studio's only for Star Tours





My early birthday present, custom stock and mag grip on way!! Ugh, I promise I don't wear that star wars shirt every day!!


----------



## Tom

You rock Erin! Rob is a lucky man!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thank's Tom


----------



## Angi

You have a beautiful family Erin.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Angi said:


> You have a beautiful family Erin.



Thank's so much!


----------



## ChiKat

I agree, beautiful family


----------



## cakebits

Myself after a few pints

my little fellah


----------



## Yvonne G

What a pretty baby! Love those eyes.


----------



## cakebits

my girls - they put manners on me, honestly!!!


----------



## cakebits

emysemys said:


> What a pretty baby! Love those eyes.



I presume you are talking about my son. 

Yeah, that little fella is a babe magnet 

Olivia having mammys birthday cake


----------



## chase thorn

im the guy  only picture i have of me ( and my woman too!) back in my skinny jean days... and another... and im in the purple rockies shirt! up in A basin CO


----------



## Sky2Mina

Time to show myself. Finally took a picture together WITH my tortoise.  






And without tortoise - but with my Boyfriend:






Oh and that picture with the insect on the cheek... freaks me out!!


----------



## tyler0912

You asked for it!...
My name is tyler...
Im 13




Me on the left.....My bestie on the Right....youth worker in background..




Me at school being harrased my cameras.....
Please no criticism


----------



## cherylim

What a great thread! I've not been here long but I'm learning a few usernames already, and it's good to put faces to the names I recognise!

Here's a picture of me. No tortoise yet, though I'll be sure to get a picture of us together when the time comes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Now, Tyler...just why would you think we might criticize you?


----------



## Robert

I like the jacket Tyler. You have a cool style about you!


----------



## tyler0912

Yvonne....now now be nice! 
Robert on the first pic or second.....
1st- thank you
2nd- school uniform


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Tyler, you look like a seriously cool dude!! It is great to have a face to go with the screen name and post's .


----------



## dmmj

He looks younger than I thought he would.


----------



## AshleyJones

Okay so here is a pic of Karson and I




Then here is a pic of my Husband (he needed to shave in this pic lol) and Karson from Easter, we were visiting family in KCMO


----------



## tyler0912

CTtortoisemom-Wow thankyou! 
DMMJ-And whats that suppose to mean?


----------



## bobbymoore

1)red hair not my real hair 
2) our back yard 8 acres or forrest then our lake.
3) doing what i love


----------



## Mary Ellen

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Kymiie said:


> THIS IS ME!, I am 17 years old & live in Nottinghamshire, UK xx



*I love the quote, in green print, at the bottom of your post. Did you see it written some where?*


----------



## Momof4

Here's me & our Rio Grande RES.


----------



## Yvonne G

So many new members have joined and I thought it might be a good idea to bump this thread in the hopes that you new folks might feel encouraged to add your pictures.


----------



## chase thorn

update... this is a picture this year at a football game... me and my GF, she is also a member of TFO ... i dont have any pictures of just me


----------



## bobbymoore

just thought this is what id look like if i was a girl


----------



## sulcatababies1402

Amber in the house (woah big pics sorry i dont know how to make them small :/ )


----------



## SulcataSquirt

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Jimmy & Crystal - pic taken yesterday - the effects are from my iPhone.  
Thank you Yvonne for bumping this thread! I enjoyed it before and it'll be nice to see updated pics of everyone we chat with everyday.


----------



## HipsterTorts

Oooo why haven't i noticed this before? lol






Halloween last year





&Two random pictures. Web cams are really entertaining when I'm bored


----------



## dmmj

Looks like there were some kitty cats last year


----------



## ascott

View attachment 11982


I don't usually have pics of me solo....don't much enjoy my pic taken.....


----------



## Yvonne G

ascott said:


> I don't usually have pics of me solo....don't much enjoy my pic taken.....



Er-r-m-m....ah, that is to say...pardon me, but your fire truck has a flat tire!

Angela:

You look totally different from what I've been picturing all these weeks.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually have pics of me solo....don't much enjoy my pic taken.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er-r-m-m....ah, that is to say...pardon me, but your fire truck has a flat tire!
> 
> Angela:
> 
> You look totally different from what I've been picturing all these weeks.
Click to expand...


Not what I was picturing either but it is so nice to see what you look like!! I was wondering what you look like and I have alway's wondered what Jacqui looks like!!


----------



## Yvonne G

By golly, you're right! Hey Jacqui: Where's your picture?????


----------



## cherylim

I realised that when I posted up my last picture I said I'd post another of me with my tortoise when I got it.

Here's that long-overdue picture of me and Emrys!






Not the most flattering of me, and I've had my hair cut to shoulder-length since this was taken, but close enough!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Not what I was picturing either but it is so nice to see what you look like!! I was wondering what you look like and I have alway's wondered what Jacqui looks like!!



I was going to have my picture taken just for you, but once they pointed the camera my way it started making the most gosh awful noises and sparks were a flying... and well you get the picture.  

Just picture a short, really fat old lady with sorta long grey hair and there ya have me.


----------



## Angi

Tyler~You sound so grown up sometimes I pictured you as looking much older. You will probably hate hearing this, but you are a cutie pie  My boys get mad when I tell them how cute they are.


----------



## Utah Lynn

Aren't there any "older" people on this forum?


----------



## tyler0912

Angi said:


> Tyler~You sound so grown up sometimes I pictured you as looking much older. You will probably hate hearing this, but you are a cutie pie  My boys get mad when I tell them how cute they are.



Why thankyou.... and <.< thanks i suppose  xx


----------



## Yvonne G

Utah Lynn said:


> Aren't there any "older" people on this forum?



Me!!! Me!!!! Me!!!!! I'm older! Do I count?


----------



## Utah Lynn

emysemys said:


> Utah Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't there any "older" people on this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!!! Me!!!! Me!!!!! I'm older! Do I count?
Click to expand...


Very Good. That's 2 of us, so far.


----------



## terryo

Utah Lynn said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utah Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't there any "older" people on this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!!! Me!!!! Me!!!!! I'm older! Do I count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very Good. That's 2 of us, so far.
Click to expand...


Me, me, me...I'm old as dirt!


----------



## jjbird60

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

This is me I live in Omaha ne




I have 2 wonderful daughters and a husband that I love!! And 1 dog Cowboy!!




1 cat valentine




And 1 fish bob




And soon a Russian tortoise!!!


----------



## Amanda1

Here's me (Amanda), I'm 25 from Plainfield, Indiana.

I'm usually not a fan of getting my pic taken, so there aren't many. My mom took this when me and my zoo were visiting last Christmas. That's what happens whenever I sit down.






Those are my cats Ashley (on me) and Sprite (next to me).


----------



## Jacqui

terryo said:


> Utah Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utah Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't there any "older" people on this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!!! Me!!!! Me!!!!! I'm older! Do I count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very Good. That's 2 of us, so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, me, me...I'm old as dirt!
Click to expand...


...and I am even older! lol


----------



## jfb2733

Here are a few pic of me first is the most recent of me and my two best friends this past weekend at our firehouse's fire prevention day (I the one without the hat).



next is me fishing a few years ago..nice fish right..lol



Me and my dog



, finaly me having fun about 4 years ago with my little sis and her friends. It was a good night trick or treating.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise

Hello, my name is Kat, and I'm a turtoholic (I'm on the left).


----------



## Yvonne G

Striper, Julian!!!

Years ago, "they" planted stripers in our lake(Millerton Lake, Fresno County). My husband and I used to anchor our boat at night at the place where the upper river flowed into the lake . We'd hang our Coleman lantern out over the water. The shad (bait fish) would swarm under the light. The big stripers would swim through the shad with their mouths open. Some would even run into the boat. I never caught any, but my husband always caught his limit, using a Rapala lure. I was just having fun watching the fish under the light. 

I'll bet you had fun catching that big fish. How many pounds? What is the name of the body of water?


----------



## Redstrike

From Hampden Maine, currently living in Syracuse NY for grad school.
View attachment 12022
View attachment 12023
View attachment 12024


----------



## Claireabbo

me and bruce!  i dont have blonde hair now though  its brown....






me and the OH!


----------



## jfb2733

emysemys said:


> Striper, Julian!!!
> 
> I'll bet you had fun catching that big fish. How many pounds? What is the name of the body of water?



Its was from the Delaware River and I dont recall how much it weighed


----------



## ascott

Okay so this is fun....I just read through ALL of the pages to this thread....felt like I could not stop....LOL

Yvonne and Erin....LOL....hope ok I look different than what you thought......it is funny, I realized that I had not imagined what folks looked like, weird huh? Now though, it is fun to match faces up to the person...now I am sure I am going to try to imagine what new people look like ...LOL

and some of the pics match perfectly with the people....after I started thinking about it...


----------



## Claireabbo

Amanda1 said:


> Here's me (Amanda), I'm 25 from Plainfield, Indiana.
> 
> I'm usually not a fan of getting my pic taken, so there aren't many. My mom took this when me and my zoo were visiting last Christmas. That's what happens whenever I sit down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are my cats Ashley (on me) and Sprite (next to me).



yay the kitties again!


----------



## dbsneed69

What a great thread!! Good to see everyone's faces.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I would upload pictures of me but don't want to crack everyones PC screens 

Great photos though, nice to see peoples faces!


----------



## ascott

Don't be scared Stephi.....I did it.... "you can do it"


----------



## Tnewton

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



FranklinAndTara said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a facebook account, here's Na's picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bless Reggie's heart to have to put up with all that garbage strewn around him. Oh the things we have to go through....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are those 6pk carriers? Twisted IPA? BEERS!?!?!?
> 
> Ok guys... i went through about 11 pages of this thread... how about we all put pics of ourselves on our profiles? just a thought. heres ME,Vanessa, in all of my chubby tattooed glory!
> 
> bathroom mirror cellphone camera shot... oh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and LouBiddy AKA Weesie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museum Of Natural History NYC and NYC Street HotDog.... Best Food EVER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me n My Kickass Giant Zippo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we cant forget the torti! Franklin and Tara!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68merc said:
> 
> 
> 
> These were in my photobucket so i an showing you all them! =-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh... theres a big spider on your face... and youre smiling about it!!?!?!?!??!?!?!!??!!???!?!
> I'd Die....
Click to expand...









Ok whos the guh with the spider on his head? He looks EXACTLY like my best friend. Might have a twin out there


----------



## ascott

Hi all...this is Tnewton...his phone was not being nice, so I went ahead and lent a hand to post him here....


----------



## Tnewton

ascott said:


> Hi all...this is Tnewton...his phone was not being nice, so I went ahead and lent a hand to post him here....




Ah, thanks again. Well see who else pukes...lol


----------



## Weda737

I'm the one in the middle, you know, with the fur. 





Rawr. 
This is a costume I made by the way. You should see my facebook lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tnewton said:


> Ah, thanks again. Well see who else pukes...lol



Wow! No puking involved. You're a big guy!


----------



## Jacqui

Tnewton said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all...this is Tnewton...his phone was not being nice, so I went ahead and lent a hand to post him here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks again. Well see who else pukes...lol
Click to expand...


Your arms look a lot like my son's, guess I won't be asking you to turn off my water for me either.  Josh does it so hard I can't turn it back on again and you look like you would do the same. 

You son looks cute, are we able to ask his name?


----------



## Tnewton

Hey Jacqui, sure you can ask anything youd like, dont mean ill anwser.....HAHAHA....J/K. His name is Preston, that pic of him and I was taken in cali at Carney on sunset. Its a great place owned by Michael Keatons brother


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> I would upload pictures of me but don't want to crack everyones PC screens
> 
> Great photos though, nice to see peoples faces!



Do it, Do it!!! nothing like peer pressure . I did it and survived!!


----------



## byerssusan

Well my name is Susan,and my youngest daughter.. I live in Arizona..I am uh uh haha..47 years old.


----------



## laramie

Here are some picstures of me:


----------



## lynnedit

ascott said:


> Hi all...this is Tnewton...his phone was not being nice, so I went ahead and lent a hand to post him here....



Nope, nobody's puking. You and your son are awfully cute together.



Alright, I guess I had better post a pic or two.

Here I am at Joshua Tree Nat'l Park. I had to hold up this rock for a long time:



With my Mom on her 85th:



Everyone's posts look great! Obviously, because everyone loves torts.


----------



## ascott

Great pic of you and your mother....and I admire your strength...that is a huge boulder...LOL


----------



## Tiger Cowboy

Me and the dog out for a paddle


----------



## ascott

Tiger, that is a really really really relaxed looking passenger you have there....LOL Fantastic


----------



## blafiriravt

Weeee!! I wanna play   

One up top is my mom and I during my wedding. One on bottom is me shaggin out in the fall

Ohhh yeah... The name is Brandon.. And I'm from Vermont. Hyuck


----------



## dmmj

We have a bunch of new members so I thought I would give this thread a bump.
So new people what do you look like?


----------



## llaperle

Here I am!

Thanks for bumping this one up. 

LORI


----------



## lynnedit

Love the picture on the monster lizard!


----------



## llaperle

lynnedit said:


> Love the picture on the monster lizard!




LOL! Thanks.

It was another creation from my trip to The Galapagos. You think Tortoises look prehistoric, they've got nothing on these iguanas!


----------



## Marty333

I love my hot rollers  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Marty333 said:


> I love my hot rollers  Happy Thanksgiving!



Great picture!


----------



## Kvoigt

This was my fav.. i dyed my hair in a rainbow! it was awsome for about a month!! LOL faded into a really gross green i had really hot pink for a while to maybe i can find a pic me in that!!


----------



## CT Grim

One of me and the boy doin' time with the sullies....We have all since escaped and rule the entire yard!


----------



## *Amber*

CT Grim said:


> One of me and the boy doin' time with the sullies....We have all since escaped and rule the entire yard!



Great pic!


----------



## lynnedit

CT Grim said:


> One of me and the boy doin' time with the sullies....We have all since escaped and rule the entire yard!



Great pic. That's what it is all about!


----------



## ChiKat

kvoigt- the rainbow is awesome!!
Marty- you have gorgeous eyes! I need to buy some hot rollers 

This is from a wedding I went to in October. I cropped my sister out 
I was...slightly intoxicated...at this point.


----------



## cemmons12

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Kristina said:


> Here is me in all my scary Goth glory with my sweet baby boy, Reaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic I LOOOOOOVE. It is me and Homer, my alpha-male Home's Hingeback. Right when I snapped the pic, he WINKED. Cracks me up every time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristina


Wow, I would have never guessed u would be into the goth look. I must admit that I find it a very HOT look! Just don't tell the wife! Lol!  That was 1 of the best things about the Marilyn Manson concert, hot goth everywhere! 




emysemys said:


> Angi was having trouble posting her picture, so she emailed it to me. This is Angi's hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! No, she actually DID send me a couple pictures of herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in this one she's the one in polka dots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angie is 44 and lives in San Diego County. Funny how the actual picture doesn't look like the picture I had of Angi in my mind. Thanks for sharing Angi! You, your friends and family, and your tortoise are very pretty!!!


Hey Yvonne, which Angie is this? Just curious, thank you!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

This was taken a few months ago when my son was about 4-5 months old.






This was last year at one of our local reptile shows. 






- Michael


----------



## lynnedit

Great pics! Your son looks pretty calm considering there is a picture of a gaping mouth next to him!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Awwww, Michael what a adorable son you have!! The pic with you and the snake was pretty cool!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Just found this thread! And after spending an inordinate amount of time surfing through it to find people I know  here is my own offering.

This might get a little ridiculous because I backed up all of the Facebook pics of me that were posted by other people a few days ago so I've been reliving the last two years of my life...which were pretty awesome. And I love sharing stories and memories (as you may have noticed in my rambles in other posts ) but I shall try to be reasonable. 

Halfway up my first Monroe in Scotland, Bridge of Orchy





Fun with my aunt at the Louvre.





Meeting one of my other friends that was studying abroad in London





Me and my flatmates in Dundee, Scotland (second from left)





On our way down from Ben Nevis, the highest peak in the UK ( second from right if you haven't caught on)





Chilling at the castle in Edinburgh.





Thinking I'm awful cool leaning against a cattle stop on Isle of Sky





Paddling with my bros in SC





SCUBA!





Lost on a bus at midnight in Rome (two years ago) with my two best friends from MI





Ok I have NO idea how many that is, sorry :shy:

But one last one, taken on the beach at st Andrews, I was with a bunch of friends and cropped this for my profile but my flatmate Martin deleted the original...this is what spurred my nostalgic backup spree. 





...I swear my life is usually boring it's just study abroad is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## lynnedit

It really is! Great pics.


----------



## jkingler

Here I am with Deedle. He let me snap some pics, even though he is feeling shy and sleepy.


----------



## terryo

ShadowRancher said:


> Just found this thread! And after spending an inordinate amount of time surfing through it to find people I know  here is my own offering.
> 
> This might get a little ridiculous because I backed up all of the Facebook pics of me that were posted by other people a few days ago so I've been reliving the last two years of my life...which were pretty awesome. And I love sharing stories and memories (as you may have noticed in my rambles in other posts ) but I shall try to be reasonable.
> 
> Halfway up my first Monroe in Scotland, Bridge of Orchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun with my aunt at the Louvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting one of my other friends that was studying abroad in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my flatmates in Dundee, Scotland (second from left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way down from Ben Nevis, the highest peak in the UK ( second from right if you haven't caught on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling at the castle in Edinburgh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I'm awful cool leaning against a cattle stop on Isle of Sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paddling with my bros in SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCUBA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost on a bus at midnight in Rome (two years ago) with my two best friends from MI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I have NO idea how many that is, sorry :shy:
> 
> But one last one, taken on the beach at st Andrews, I was with a bunch of friends and cropped this for my profile but my flatmate Martin deleted the original...this is what spurred my nostalgic backup spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I swear my life is usually boring it's just study abroad is the greatest thing ever.



Your pictures were GREAT!! I'm not a traveler, and really haven't gone to many places....almost none....but I always say that before I die I want to go to Scotland. In all the world it is my dream place. Did you take a load of pictures there and do you have any to share? You could start a new thread if you do, or you can just e-mail them to me......if you have any more. I would love to see some pictures of Scotland. My son studied in Italy and also went into Germany for a few days. He did this in his last year of college...last year, and was sad that he didn't study someplace different every year that he was in college


----------



## torti

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Just found this thread and then snapped a quick one of myself. Not the best but oh well. ^_^


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> I don't usually have pics of me solo....don't much enjoy my pic taken.....


I always wondered what you looked like!


----------



## jkingler

Forgot to commend you all on the great pictures, but great pictures, you all! 

Sidenote: I feel pretty young on this forum, which is new, since I was ancient compared to the majority of the users on my previous forum, lol.


----------



## dmmj

Since this thread was started I have noticed more and more younger people joining the turtle and tortoise community.


----------



## ShadowRancher

terryo said:


> Your pictures were GREAT!! I'm not a traveler, and really haven't gone to many places....almost none....but I always say that before I die I want to go to Scotland. In all the world it is my dream place. Did you take a load of pictures there and do you have any to share? You could start a new thread if you do, or you can just e-mail them to me......if you have any more. I would love to see some pictures of Scotland. My son studied in Italy and also went into Germany for a few days. He did this in his last year of college...last year, and was sad that he didn't study someplace different every year that he was in college



Scotland is still my dream and I spent nearly a year there I would love so much to move there permanently. I'll do you one better than pictures  and post a link to my Scotland travel blog in the off topic chit chat section



lynnedit said:


> It really is! Great pics.



Thanks so much! I will be forever thankful that I was able to go, wonderful experience.


----------



## lynnedit

Do any of you Scotland lovers get Netflix? We just watched 'Stone Of Destiny' on instant play. True story about taking an old royal stone back from England (stolen in 1296, lol) to Scotland in 1950, a boost to Scottish pride.
Lovely country, but rotten to keep torts in!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

ha ha ha i couldnt remember what pick i posted on here so i went back... i totally posted a Simpsons picture ha ha ha. Ill have to post one with the tortoise soon


----------



## ShadowRancher

lynnedit said:


> Do any of you Scotland lovers get Netflix? We just watched 'Stone Of Destiny' on instant play. True story about taking an old royal stone back from England (stolen in 1296, lol) to Scotland in 1950, a boost to Scottish pride.
> Lovely country, but rotten to keep torts in!



Yeah I bet...but one could try  and ill have to check that out on Netflix, there is a ton of controversy and mythology around lia fail...no one can honestly say which stones the real one anymore, there're arguments for about three. It would be cool to watch a movie about it


----------



## Grigor.Love.

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I'm Susan and I turned twenty yesterday.


----------



## lynnedit

Nice pics, Susan!


----------



## Grigor.Love.

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



lynnedit said:


> Nice pics, Susan!



Thanks!


----------



## lynnedit

ShadowRancher said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you Scotland lovers get Netflix? We just watched 'Stone Of Destiny' on instant play. True story about taking an old royal stone back from England (stolen in 1296, lol) to Scotland in 1950, a boost to Scottish pride.
> Lovely country, but rotten to keep torts in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I bet...but one could try  and ill have to check that out on Netflix, there is a ton of controversy and mythology around lia fail...no one can honestly say which stones the real one anymore, there're arguments for about three. It would be cool to watch a movie about it
Click to expand...


Huh! They SAID it was in Scotland now but had to be returned at the next Coronation. Typical, but it makes a good story!


----------



## Zamric

Ok, this is me in 2000






this is me before and after cutting my hair after 20 years. These were taken in 2008









and these where taken with Cathie and a friend at Niagra Falls in October 2011


----------



## Angi

That Angi would be me. But thorse pix are about 4 or 5 years old. the little kid is my youngest son now 12 years old and 5'8". The older boy with my sister and I is now 17 and 6'5". There is a newer picture of me from my trip to Europe somewhere on this thread, but none of me with dark hair. I like to go redish brown in the fall and winter.


----------



## cemmons12

Angi said:


> That Angi would be me. But thorse pix are about 4 or 5 years old. the little kid is my youngest son now 12 years old and 5'8". The older boy with my sister and I is now 17 and 6'5". There is a newer picture of me from my trip to Europe somewhere on this thread, but none of me with dark hair. I like to go redish brown in the fall and winter.



Yeah I figured it out finally. I didn't know if it was you or Angela (ascott). But then she told me where to find her pic at on the thread. Europe??? I never got my invite or tickets in the mail..... DARN IT!!! 



cemmons12 said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Angi would be me. But thorse pix are about 4 or 5 years old. the little kid is my youngest son now 12 years old and 5'8". The older boy with my sister and I is now 17 and 6'5". There is a newer picture of me from my trip to Europe somewhere on this thread, but none of me with dark hair. I like to go redish brown in the fall and winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I figured it out finally. I didn't know if it was you or Angela (ascott). But then she told me where to find her pic at on the thread. Europe??? I never got my invite or tickets in the mail..... DARN IT!!!
Click to expand...


Well, I am 40, and that may or may not be old to whoever u r. But there sure do seem to be a lot of younger people getting involved with torts. I'm glad they come here so they can find the right info they may need to help raise a happy, healthy tort, I'm happy I came here! Now show us your pics new members!


----------



## bigred

Me at fishermans wharf with my wife


----------



## dmmj

bigred said:


> Me at fishermans wharf with my wife


I don't see a wife in that picture


----------



## bigred

dmmj said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me at fishermans wharf with my wife
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a wife in that picture
Click to expand...


Ya I know she told me to post that picture. I was going to post one with her in it but she said that she liked this one. No shes not the boss


----------



## lynnedit

bigred said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me at fishermans wharf with my wife
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a wife in that picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya I know she told me to post that picture. I was going to post one with her in it but she said that she liked this one. No shes not the boss
Click to expand...


Lol, she is kind of there cuz she took the pic!


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Me and Dexter the Dachsador last week at the beach


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cljohnson said:


> Me and Dexter the Dachsador last week at the beach
> 
> View attachment 15269



Love the shirt!


----------



## lucas339

as a photographer, im more comfortable behind the camera.....shameless plug!

my pride and joy Kat....taken by me of course!







but here are two of me.

cinco de mayo





on a research cruise



[/i]


----------



## lynnedit

amazing pic of your baby! so you are a researcher and a photographer?


----------



## Angi

I love the Dashador and that sweet baby.
How old was the baby in that picture. It just amazes me how small they start out. Perfect miniture people. Enjoy every minute, because they grow up too fast.

What color were the Dashadors parents? I have never seen a pure white Dashhound or a white Lab.


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

We got Dexter from a shelter a few months ago. So I never saw the parents. 

The pic makes him look a little lighter than he actually is. 
He is the color of a pale yellow lab. Hopefully that was his mother. Otherwise the mating would have been awkward. 
As it is I think some kind of step had to be involved.


----------



## LittlefootNCera

Here is me...Renee 30(two)years old. I couldnt find any pictures of myself! Only tons of my kids, I should probably try and get into more pictures!


----------



## lucas339

lynnedit said:


> amazing pic of your baby! so you are a researcher and a photographer?



thank you!! or do i research photography! LOL!!

yes i do both. 

she was a week old in the picture. she came out full term at 5 pounds 8 ounces.....she was a designer baby!


----------



## HollyH8

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Hey! I'm Holly and 18 years old.

Here's a couple pics of me, let me know whatcha' think!


----------



## Bow

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*




I'm Cecilia Bow, Bow tends to be simpler ( and doesn't induce singing ). I guess I'm Walters aid when high centered on house hold objects...


----------



## IRTehDuckie

ShadowRancher said:


> Just found this thread! And after spending an inordinate amount of time surfing through it to find people I know  here is my own offering.
> 
> This might get a little ridiculous because I backed up all of the Facebook pics of me that were posted by other people a few days ago so I've been reliving the last two years of my life...which were pretty awesome. And I love sharing stories and memories (as you may have noticed in my rambles in other posts ) but I shall try to be reasonable.
> 
> Halfway up my first Monroe in Scotland, Bridge of Orchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun with my aunt at the Louvre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting one of my other friends that was studying abroad in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my flatmates in Dundee, Scotland (second from left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way down from Ben Nevis, the highest peak in the UK ( second from right if you haven't caught on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling at the castle in Edinburgh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I'm awful cool leaning against a cattle stop on Isle of Sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paddling with my bros in SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCUBA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost on a bus at midnight in Rome (two years ago) with my two best friends from MI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I have NO idea how many that is, sorry :shy:
> 
> But one last one, taken on the beach at st Andrews, I was with a bunch of friends and cropped this for my profile but my flatmate Martin deleted the original...this is what spurred my nostalgic backup spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I swear my life is usually boring it's just study abroad is the greatest thing ever.





you are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## cpk

me visiting my cousins. im the one in the stripe shirt, the person on the left is my brother, and the little peoples are my cousins.


----------



## Turtleswagg

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

View attachment 15378




View attachment 15379


huge bluegill i caught







View attachment 15380


before my dance


----------



## ShadowRancher

IRTehDuckie said:


> you are so beautiful!!!!



Thanks, if you say so


----------



## Nay

Bigred, were the sea lions really vicious??
HollyH8, you don't have a horse listed in your signature?
I love looking at all these "personal' pics. And TerryO , your right, living through all these vacations is cool!!
And I also agree it is neat to see that the folks that are here are younger, so it seems, but imagine if the rest of us had this at our fingertips?? Our torts would have been happier and healthier sooner!

Keep em' coming
Nay


----------



## bigred

Nay said:


> Bigred, were the sea lions really vicious??
> HollyH8, you don't have a horse listed in your signature?
> I love looking at all these "personal' pics. And TerryO , your right, living through all these vacations is cool!!
> And I also agree it is neat to see that the folks that are here are younger, so it seems, but imagine if the rest of us had this at our fingertips?? Our torts would have been happier and healthier sooner!
> 
> Keep em' coming
> Nay



No they werent vicious, we werent able to get to close to them. Im sure If the fence wasnt there it might have been a different story


----------



## HollyH8

Nay said:


> Bigred, were the sea lions really vicious??
> HollyH8, you don't have a horse listed in your signature?
> I love looking at all these "personal' pics. And TerryO , your right, living through all these vacations is cool!!
> And I also agree it is neat to see that the folks that are here are younger, so it seems, but imagine if the rest of us had this at our fingertips?? Our torts would have been happier and healthier sooner!
> 
> Keep em' coming
> Nay



Oops! I had just gotten them about a month ago and forgot to add them. I also added my hens and newest sully. They say shes female but I'll wait till she gets a little bigger.


----------



## emery22

Hi, names charlotte. Im new here just got 4 new turts, owner of 1 dog and 1 cat, i live in the UK, im 21 and i am studying computer science...





Getting stuck on a ride at thorpe park





my lovely partner




In the computer lab




Nice to meet you all


----------



## starfield

Xastur said:


> Hey guys, My name is Chris and I'm from Miami, Florida. Im 23 and have been a reptile lover since i was a little one!



Love the cow hanging out on the shelf!!!! HA!


----------



## jkingler

Me and our new tort, Rory!


----------



## lynnedit

Nice shell, Rory!


----------



## bubbles01

Wow - Rory is lovely, his markings are so dark! x


----------



## jkingler

Rory is deeply appreciative of all the praise.


----------



## X TORTOISE---MAD X

hey all I'm Danielle Im 26(in 11 days lol) i live in the UK i have a beautiful son Jacob and one on the way...totally adore tortoises. i currently have two pancakes, i am a primary teacher :0)




-ME



-My beautiful son Jacob xxx



-me and my patner xxx



-me and my sisters xx

much love from LONDON XXXXXX


----------



## Sammy

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*


----------



## Pokeymeg

Hey everyone! I realized that I never actually introduced myself etc. despite being a member of this forum since last summer...So here I am! I'm in my 20's, living in Boston (born and raised) with my boyfriend, and I'm a beekeeper  Sadly, it's not my day job. It was hard to find some pictures of myself, as I much prefer to be the one taking the pictures ;-)


----------



## dmmj

So is bee keeping a hobby?


----------



## Pokeymeg

Yes it is! I'd much rather do that (and gardening) 40 hours a week than sit in a cubicle, but alas, bees only pay me in delicious honey


----------



## lynnedit

Nice Pic, Sammy!



Pokeymeg said:


> Yes it is! I'd much rather do that (and gardening) 40 hours a week than sit in a cubicle, but alas, bees only pay me in delicious honey



What a nice hobby! How did you get interested in that?


----------



## zzzdanz

I have a pic at Fenway in the exact same spot as that pic up there a cpl post back, but can't find it. Best seats in the house.
Anyways, these are all I have (I'm on the left)


----------



## Gmoney

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

God grant me the serenity not to shamelessly hit on the female members of the forum.


----------



## Pokeymeg

lynnedit said:


> Nice Pic, Sammy!
> 
> 
> 
> Pokeymeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is! I'd much rather do that (and gardening) 40 hours a week than sit in a cubicle, but alas, bees only pay me in delicious honey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice hobby! How did you get interested in that?
Click to expand...


Last January, I saw that my town had a continuing Ed class in Beekeeping, and since I was suffering from cabin fever and wanted something interesting to do, I signed up! The rest is history


----------



## zzzdanz

A little to the left of where you're standing Pokeymeg...1st row on the 2nd level.


----------



## Pokeymeg

zzzdanz said:


> A little to the left of where you're standing Pokeymeg...1st row on the 2nd level.



That's acutally just about where we were sitting  But we were at Fenway early enough that we could sneak over a couple sections to get the picture from home plate!


----------



## zzzdanz

I used to get in 30 or so games a yr., but after winning the Series all the college kids think it's cool to go get drunk and be obnoxious..(not to mention the price is crazy now)..so I only go a cpl times now.


----------



## Pokeymeg

zzzdanz said:


> I used to get in 30 or so games a yr., but after winning the Series all the college kids think it's cool to go get drunk and be obnoxious..(not to mention the price is crazy now)..so I only go a cpl times now.



Wow, lucky you! I only go once in a blue moon, usually when I am given a ticket since yes--The prices are CRAZY!


----------



## bholmes88

Me and my gf Ariel at my Aunts benefit in Houston, TX.


----------



## jkingler

You look like you are related to Jared Leto. Lucky you! Congrats on being such a handsome dude.  Your girl is very pretty, too btw. 

And gmoney, I know what you mean. I am happily taken but there are lots of pretty ladies here.  Not the worst sort of people to be around!


----------



## IRTehDuckie

bholmes88 said:


> Me and my gf Ariel at my Aunts benefit in Houston, TX.





lol thats my name haha


----------



## Honey

This is what I look like. 

The first picture is my profile picture for this forum, just large enough to see. The second picture is what I look like in color. lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*Guess who? LOL! *


----------



## lynnedit

You are a sly one...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

lynnedit said:


> You are a sly one...


----------



## Honey

No front shot? lol - Well, at least we know what the back of your head looks like. lol


----------



## Blakem

My girlfriend and I at Pleasure Point, Santa Cruz.


----------



## bholmes88

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



jkingler said:


> You look like you are related to Jared Leto. Lucky you! Congrats on being such a handsome dude.  Your girl is very pretty, too btw.
> 
> And gmoney, I know what you mean. I am happily taken but there are lots of pretty ladies here.  Not the worst sort of people to be around!



Ha, I may have his looks but I would rather have his money!


----------



## pryncesssc

This is a pic of me at the San Diego Zoo 2 years ago .. i thought it was perfect for the forum 






And this is a pic from October 2011 of my fiance and I at our engagement party <3






Hopefully I posted these correctly because I have never used photobucket ... Nice to see everyone


----------



## hoodiemonk

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Cool thread. Its nice to see what you all look like. I'm Gomyo the Hoodie Monk (call me monk), 42, living in Japan since '94, married with 2 kids. My son took this pic.


----------



## lynnedit

Nice pics, everyone! keep 'em coming.

hoodiemonk, what do you do in Japan?


----------



## hoodiemonk

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I'm a monk lynnedit. I also teach kindergarten 3 days a week and paint and rap on weekends. I've toured Japan twice with my HipHop group on High Life Records.


----------



## lynnedit

Wow!!!


----------



## Angi

Hey Monk I am confussed I thought monks had to live at a monisory with a bunch of other monks????? It sounds like you have a more interesting life


----------



## hoodiemonk

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I trained at a monestary but now I "work" part time at a temple but live with my family. Traditionally monks were wanderers who gathered together to train during the rainy season. Most monks now do live full time in monasteries, but like art and rap I kick my Buddhism old school! Hahaî…


----------



## lynnedit

Thanks, I was kinda wondering too. Interesting!


----------



## hoodiemonk

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

You're welcome. People usually have similar questions when I say I'm a monk. I always get "you don't look like a monk", especially after a HipHop show! Haha.


----------



## dmmj

Aren't monks celibate?


----------



## hoodiemonk

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Usually yes. They don't practice celibacy in Japan though. Can you guess why I came HERE to study?î‚


----------



## lynnedit

Well you are very talented, including your paintings!


----------



## Momof4

Can you post a clip of your music? Or is it on Youtube? Are your wife and kids Japanese? You could write book about your cool life.


----------



## hoodiemonk

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Haha. My life is pretty boring actually with little bits of excitement only here and there. My wife is Japanese so my kids have dual citizenship. You can check out music at: http://www.reverbnation.com/gomyo


----------



## Momof4

I really like your music!

here's me on my daughter 6th birthday.


----------



## hoodiemonk

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Cool, man. Thanks! Download away!!

So cute!!


----------



## Kerryann

Here are some pictures of me:





























Our number one hobby
the big jeep








The littler jeep




Second hobby is shooting


----------



## Zamric

Nice 4WD moto course! I help build on of those once.


----------



## bikerchicspain

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Kymiie said:


> THIS IS ME!, I am 17 years old & live in Nottinghamshire, UK xx



Yey I'm from Loughborough, so that makes me our neihgbour, or was! Lol


----------



## Kerryann

Zamric said:


> Nice 4WD moto course! I help build on of those once.



I think the two pictures of the big jeep were taken at different off road parks. We are starting to have a lot of them here in Michigan as the actual trails are being shut down  
It's good and bad in a way. The parks are more challenging for the big jeep but I really enjoy the trips were you start in one spot and spend the day wheeling, maybe stop along the way for a swim, and actually end up somewhere.


----------



## hoodiemonk

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Hey kerryann. I'm from Michigan too. Haven't lived there since '93 but I visit every couple years. Noticed the "undead" poster. You know about Zombie Squad?

One more thing. Nice wings jersey! Watch em on the NHL app.


----------



## Kerryann

I have lived in Michigan my whole life. I haven't heard of zombie squad. Is it a book or a program? The poster I was holding was actually a target I bought for the range. The zombie targets are everywhere now, but that was the first one I saw. We have been reading this blog adriansundeaddiary.com which has me interested in zombies. 
I love the wings. I work downtown so I go to a lot of games. The wings are having an outdoor practice tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is Nir, a new redfoot owner from Canada.


----------



## Neal

Me and my daughter.


----------



## dmmj

Wow neal total different mental image.


----------



## Neal

lol, what was the mental image like?


----------



## dmmj

For some reason it was an older man in my mental image.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

dmmj said:


> For some reason it was an older man in my mental image.



*WOW, I am on the same page as dmmj,...Neal i also saw you as older * with redish hair and big like a lumber jack.


----------



## Neal

Ha! No, I'm just a puppy. I'll be 30 this year.


----------



## lynnedit

great pic of you and your daughter. it is so funny how we build up images post after post and find it is completely wrong!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

lynnedit said:


> great pic of you and your daughter. it is so funny how we build up images post after post and find it is completely wrong!



 So true.


----------



## jasmine_1234321

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

18 years old  jasmine Williams


----------



## Kolorbl1nd

This is me!!! Im beckie!!! I live in new york and my tort is Tanker  I am 22 yrs old and an art major!!





awesome jeep. i have a 88 yj...love it to death!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Wow neal total different mental image.



I agree. I don't know what I was expecting, but you look completely different. Cute little girl.


----------



## Neal

Lol, sorry to disappoint you guys. 

I posted a few pictures of myself over the past couple of years....wow can't believe I've been here for two years.


----------



## DreadHeadMomma

The most recent picture I have on here. Sorry it's only half of my face, the other half looks just the same I promise  If you couldn't tell, I really love photoshop. Although, that really is my eye. Just increased the brightness and it turned out really cool.






My lovely husband...being weird, like he does best. We have bottles upon bottles of fake blood laying around the house. Every now and then it's fun to play in  I think I found the only person on the planet who is into anything horror related as much as I am.





My favorite face in the whole world  He'll be five in September and I have no clue where the time went.


----------



## _simon_

Simon, 31, UK.

I don't often do pictures, so this'll have to do:


----------



## DesertGrandma

Neal said:


> Me and my daughter.



Neal you and your daughter look exactly like I imagined, haha. Guess I should post a pic too and see what others have imagined about me


----------



## JoesMum

Me and my husband at Uluru last year. We visited him while he was posted to Sydney for several months.


----------



## terryo

OMG! Neal your daughter is gorgeous. You're going to have to stand in front of your house with a bat in 15 years when the boys start coming around.


----------



## Kerryann

Kolorbl1nd said:


> This is me!!! Im beckie!!! I live in new york and my tort is Tanker  I am 22 yrs old and an art major!!
> 
> awesome jeep. i have a 88 yj...love it to death!!!





Nothing like being able to drive through a snowbank topless


----------



## NudistApple

I don't have much photographic evidence of myself from the past few years, but I have an eternal face, so pretty much any one will do! This is from around this time last year, the day I cut off all of my hair and donated it to Pantene Beautiful Lengths.






I got a mohawk for fun, and then grew it out into a pixie cut. My parent is getting married in a few months, and she asked me to grow _that_ out for the wedding, so I'm in the process of doing that now. It's sort of at this awful mullet stage. 

Also, yeahyeah, I know, I look like I'm 16. But I swear I'm 21. I am.
My name is Alexis, and I have glasses. I don't know why I wasn't wearing them in that picture.


----------



## susej_ftmac

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Can I help it if I rock the scene kid hair cut?


----------



## MnM10

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I'm Pam  24 full time student trying to have a life lol. And I have an awesome tort named Flash

Umm... I don't kno y the pic is upside down... Sorry!_


----------



## pam

Me and my husband


----------



## rachael

Its been awhile since Ive been around so I thought I'd throw up an update. Things are still pretty much the same around these parts. Angus is still a fat black cat, and Tortilla is still my little gem. I think Bing might be mad that I dont have an updated glamor shot for him though :/ Bad mom. Ill snap one soon and post it. Also, since this is a what do YOU look like thread heres a photo of my boyfriend and I at this years coachella! 

I moved up to los angeles from the beach which also means a NEW big tort enclosure (ive always been a bigger is better fan). Heres what we're workin with. We are prepping for adoption and I cannot WAIT. 

After summers tort tragedy I swore I couldnt love(and let go)again but it really does feel nice to be back. 

Angus:





Tortilla:





Us:





New enclosure space:


----------



## jeffbens0n

Tell your BF I love his show! Whats the box in the backyard there? Is that what you are gonna use for the enclosure or something else? Looks like you have plenty of space!


----------



## rachael

jeffbens0n said:


> Tell your BF I love his show! Whats the box in the backyard there? Is that what you are gonna use for the enclosure or something else? Looks like you have plenty of space!



It's weird Zen pool thing, its essentially a useless fountain that my guy has to drain every once in a while when it rains. It can be used as an enclosure. Its actually pretty big this photo just doesnt do it justice. I also have my other enclosures still too but this is the current project.


----------



## clare n

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

This is me,its been a long day i may add. how interesting to see everyone... I've never seen this thread before. 








And I'm sideways. I'm no good at this Internet thing. It'll never catch on anyway.


----------



## dmmj

Nice to see new members posting on here.


----------



## rachael

I think its cool to put names with faces!


----------



## Ashliewood

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

This is me


----------



## Zamric

rachael said:


> Us:



...so, is you BF really Carrot Top or just look like him?


----------



## Itort

This is me with part of my posse. I'm the fluffy furry one with a "touch of gray".


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> great pic of you and your daughter. it is so funny how we build up images post after post and find it is completely wrong!



I so agree with this. Neal, I would never have picked you out of a lineup either.


----------



## Tom

Itort said:


> This is me with part of my posse. I'm the fluffy furry one with a "touch of gray".



Posse? Where are the shotguns and horses?


----------



## Itort

Shotguns in cabinet, horses gone I prefer mules.


----------



## jeffbens0n

Zamric said:


> rachael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so, is you BF really Carrot Top or just look like him?
Click to expand...


That's Blake Anderson dude! I'm guessing you don't watch "workaholics".


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG!! It really IS! I did a GOOGLE image search for Blake Anderson because I don't watch that show, and this came up in the group of pictures of him:

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/ozWqNW4NvwL/Blake+Anderson+at+Coachella/BpxtU7-4ddW/Blake+Anderson


----------



## dmmj

No comment on the show. Mystery woman indeed.


----------



## Jacqui

jeffbens0n said:


> That's Blake Anderson dude! I'm guessing you don't watch "workaholics".



Nope never heard of it or him.


----------



## expo tort

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I'm the kid on the right. Twelve years old and fresh out of sixth grade.


----------



## dmmj

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



expo tort said:


> I'm the kid on the right. Twelve years old and fresh out of sixth grade.


Is this a recent photo, or an old one?


----------



## expo tort

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



dmmj said:


> Is this a recent photo, or an old one?



Current


----------



## Zamric

jeffbens0n said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so, is you BF really Carrot Top or just look like him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Blake Anderson dude! I'm guessing you don't watch "workaholics".
Click to expand...


I am a "Workaholic"! Never heard of the show.... I guess I should appologise for the Carrot Top Comment!  (I really thought it was him but he looks so much younger than remembered)


----------



## KimandKarasi

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

There are so many beautiful people on this forum, it is so interesting to finally know what's behind the screen! Lol, models with tortoises, a lot of people with dreads (which i find MAJOR awesome!) women with guns, zombie hunters, gorgeous couples old and young, adorable children, Hott goths and men in helicopters?? Haha! Now there's a hot girl with a famous person?! What do we NOT have on this forum?? We seem so well rounded!  
So, after reading all 55 pages of pictures and silly comments, here I am! Kimberly Sullivan, 20, and living around Houston, Texas  I'm looking for a tort loving man myself! Haha  let's see how that goes...

(and explaination of the bee outfit, my nick-name is killerbee, because when I was a little girl I couldn't pronounce it correctly and run around screaming "killerbee!!" instead )



rachael said:


> Also, since this is a what do YOU look like thread heres a photo of my boyfriend and I at this years coachella!
> Us:



Ooooooooookay... Now thanks to Rachael I have to go on a fan rant, please excise me 

OMFG RACHAEL YOU ARE SO LUCKY I HAVE WATCHED EVERY SINGLE EPISODE OF WORKAHOLICS AT LEAST THREE TIMES AND HE IS MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE!!! JUST TO TALK TO THAT GUY WOULD BE SUCH A DREAM COME TRUE!! lol! I think the rant is mostly over, but man did my stomach clench up when I saw that picture, lol! To be so close, yet so far from talking to the only person I have ever idolized on tv was pretty invigorating.. Haha!


----------



## bigred

BUMP IT


----------



## dmmj

@ kimandkarasi I give you props for reading all 55 pages.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> @ kimandkarasi I give you props for reading all 55 pages.



How else would she get a chance to see the elusive dmmj?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ kimandkarasi I give you props for reading all 55 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else would she get a chance to see the elusive dmmj?
Click to expand...

I am not elusive per se, I just break a lot of cameras.


----------



## Zamric

jaizei said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ kimandkarasi I give you props for reading all 55 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else would she get a chance to see the elusive dmmj?
Click to expand...


No Doupt! he's on, like page 5 or somthing! Same with Emsyemsy...


----------



## dmmj

Zamric said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ kimandkarasi I give you props for reading all 55 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else would she get a chance to see the elusive dmmj?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Doupt! he's on, like page 5 or somthing! Same with Emsyemsy...
Click to expand...

Time to use my mod powers and do some creative editing.


----------



## Zamric

dmmj said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ kimandkarasi I give you props for reading all 55 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else would she get a chance to see the elusive dmmj?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Doupt! he's on, like page 5 or somthing! Same with Emsyemsy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time to use my mod powers and do some creative editing.
Click to expand...


Party pooper!


----------



## KimandKarasi

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



jaizei said:


> How else would she get a chance to see the elusive dmmj?



Haha!! My thoughts exactly!! Lol! I was really curious about how everyone looked  most of them were taken down after all this time, but I did get to see a lot of cool ones  yes dmmj that includes you!  lol


----------



## chase thorn

Here are some updates... Out of highschool now!









The girlfriend had a hard time keeping up with me... In a car 





(Just noticed I have the same shirt on in these haha)


----------



## Vishnu2

Livingstone said:


> Against my better judgement...
> 
> Hello TFO.




Wow. Stunning. 




October said:


> This is me, and one of my grubby faced children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate pictures :S



I personally think you're beautiful. 





 dmmj said:


> Seeing all these tortoise owners with girlfriends/wives give me hope I will find a girl someday who likes turtles and tortoises.



There is someone special for everyone.  You will find your tort lover. They are out there and not all taken. 




Jacqui said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utah Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utah Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't there any "older" people on this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!!! Me!!!! Me!!!!! I'm older! Do I count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very Good. That's 2 of us, so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, me, me...I'm old as dirt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and I am even older! lol
Click to expand...


If you're really as old as you feel I beat all of you. 





Neal said:


> Me and my daughter.



Hey Neal, you look exactly how I pictured you would. Your daughter is adorable.  How old is she?





KimandKarasi said:


> There are so many beautiful people on this forum, it is so interesting to finally know what's behind the screen! Lol, models with tortoises, a lot of people with dreads (which i find MAJOR awesome!) women with guns, zombie hunters, gorgeous couples old and young, adorable children, Hott goths and men in helicopters?? Haha! Now there's a hot girl with a famous person?! What do we NOT have on this forum?? We seem so well rounded!
> So, after reading all 55 pages of pictures and silly comments, here I am! Kimberly Sullivan, 20, and living around Houston, Texas  I'm looking for a tort loving man myself! Haha  let's see how that goes...
> 
> (and explaination of the bee outfit, my nick-name is killerbee, because when I was a little girl I couldn't pronounce it correctly and run around screaming "killerbee!!" instead )
> 
> 
> 
> rachael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since this is a what do YOU look like thread heres a photo of my boyfriend and I at this years coachella!
> Us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooookay... Now thanks to Rachael I have to go on a fan rant, please excise me
> 
> OMFG RACHAEL YOU ARE SO LUCKY I HAVE WATCHED EVERY SINGLE EPISODE OF WORKAHOLICS AT LEAST THREE TIMES AND HE IS MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE!!! JUST TO TALK TO THAT GUY WOULD BE SUCH A DREAM COME TRUE!! lol! I think the rant is mostly over, but man did my stomach clench up when I saw that picture, lol! To be so close, yet so far from talking to the only person I have ever idolized on tv was pretty invigorating.. Haha!
Click to expand...




I too have read all of these pages to current. Has taken me a few hours. Anyway, I wanted to tell you I think you have amazing pictures, my favorite being the bee costume. Beautiful. Thanks for sharing them! 



Thank you everyone for sharing your pictures with me. It took me a few hours to work through all 56 pages.  I learned a lot about the people that post everyday and help me often. A lot of you look exactly how I imagined! Others, I didn't expect but it was awesome. I don't think I say it often enough, but thank you for always being there when I need you guys! You guys rock! Thanks again for the pictures. Night, Night!


----------



## KimandKarasi

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Vishnu2 said:


> I too have read all of these pages to current. Has taken me a few hours. Anyway, I wanted to tell you I think you have amazing pictures, my favorite being the bee costume. Beautiful. Thanks for sharing them!
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing your pictures with me. It took me a few hours to work through all 56 pages.  I learned a lot about the people that post everyday and help me often. A lot of you look exactly how I imagined! Others, I didn't expect but it was awesome. I don't think I say it often enough, but thank you for always being there when I need you guys! You guys rock! Thanks again for the pictures. Night, Night!



It did take a while to read but you're right, it was totally worth it!  thank you for the compliments, a lot of people tend to look at me funny when I say I'm a welder.  one guy even looked straight at me and muttered, "Why aren't you a.. Secretary or something?.." haha! I was like get with the times man  lol! Women can do whatever profession they want, and make more money than you too! 

And that's sweet of you to say thank you  it's long overdue for me as well. I want to thank the TFO community personally as well, this site has helped me through a lot, and has always been there when I needed some information, or even just a good laugh! Lol  it's like a second family here that actually loves my tortoises as much as I do!  

Back on the subject of pictures, it's your turn now Vishnu2  lol!


----------



## clare n

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Wow I want to see fellow dread heads!! Excellent! I'll have to have a nosey thru all 50 odd when I get free time.

My fancy dress wedding, yes we r both dreadies here  (over a year ago, they are almost bum length now  )















And the last one, too much vino.... Lol


----------



## Carlotta84

This is me!!!! 




Carlotta


----------



## KimandKarasi

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Clare you pull off those dreads SO well! Lol, y'all are such a cute couple!! *sniffles and daydreams* lol!

And Carlotta, your a beautiful lady!!


----------



## rachael

Zamric said:


> rachael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so, is you BF really Carrot Top or just look like him?
Click to expand...


I resent this 



> dmmj Wrote: Seeing all these tortoise owners with girlfriends/wives give me hope I will find a girl someday who likes turtles and tortoises. Smile


I think I turned my guy in to a tort lover. It wasnt hard though, he has a thing for dinosaurs. 

This is still one of my favorite threads on here... I feel like I can see you guys talking while reading your posts now. haha. Creepy, whatever. 

- le mystery woman


----------



## clare n

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I really like this one too! I'm yet to find dmmj but I'm making it my mission, all i can picture is a shitzhu tapping away on the keyboard.... And also joes mum was the other I was looking for but I can't get the pic to come up ðŸ‘Ž ! 
Fun thread, good stuff. Also fun that it stretches so far back


----------



## Kerryann

Here's a pic from this weekend.
My kid, my mom, and I (I am upper right)


----------



## dmmj

I am installing a new rule for this thread No commenting here unless you have posted a picture here. I think it is fair.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

dmmj said:


> I am installing a new rule for this thread No commenting here unless you have posted a picture here. I think it is fair.


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> I am installing a new rule for this thread No commenting here unless you have posted a picture here. I think it is fair.



'K', I posted eons ago so I can comment!



Kerryann said:


> Here's a pic from this weekend.
> My kid, my mom, and I (I am upper right)



Great pic, you can tell you are all family!


----------



## Kerryann

lynnedit said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am installing a new rule for this thread No commenting here unless you have posted a picture here. I think it is fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'K', I posted eons ago so I can comment!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from this weekend.
> My kid, my mom, and I (I am upper right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great pic, you can tell you are all family!
Click to expand...

Thanks,
Yeah we all have the same face shape and the same feet


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Yeah we all have the same face shape and the same feet



The SAME feet?????? Doesn't that make it hard to walk? 

BTW nice picture!


----------



## tortadise

Heres me being social, A very rare sight and occurance I might add. I typically just hang out with the torts and animals.


----------



## lynnedit

tortadise said:


> Heres me being social, A very rare sight and occurance I might add. I typically just hang out with the torts and animals.



See, you CAN do social! (but don't ask the rest of us to, lol)


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Heres me being social, A very rare sight and occurance I might add. I typically just hang out with the torts and animals.



Dang, you are cute.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres me being social, A very rare sight and occurance I might add. I typically just hang out with the torts and animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, you are cute.
Click to expand...


I am reserving judgement until he admits what kind of beer he is drinking in that picture


----------



## tortadise

HAHA that was Stella Artois at a british pub in downtown McKinney. Good beer.


----------



## Zamric

tortadise said:


> HAHA that was Stella Artois at a british pub in downtown McKinney. Good beer.



Unless there are more British Pubs than I know of in DownTown McKinney...I know where that Place is! My Dad used to frequant that Pub before the Alzhimer got to him. 

I agree about Stella Artois, it is good beer but Guiness is still better (if you like dark beers that is and I do!)


----------



## tortadise

Well now they have two. The pub, and the londoner. This was at the londoner. I agree Guiness is awesome. I like spaten optimator as well, but if you have more than one things can get rowdy. Sorry to hear about your dad alzheimers is a difficult thing to deal with.


----------



## ijmccollum

*Stella!!!* Sorry, got carried away....also, I am still trying to figure out how to post a pic -- so ignore this post.

(With a little help from her friends!!)


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> HAHA that was Stella Artois at a british pub in downtown McKinney. Good beer.



Pffft it wasnt miller lite 
Actually it sounds yummy.


----------



## tortadise

Ahhh no. Sorry dont do the miller lite. Dont get me wrong, in my book theyre are only two kinds of beer cold and free. I will drink anything(with a grain of salt that is) some beers arent just my liking.


----------



## jackrat

Newcastle for me!


----------



## dmmj

Informal beer poll? stella artois is my poison of choice.


----------



## lynnedit

Yep, stella artois works for me. That's what we get down at the 'Sand Dune'.


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I'm an Arrogant Bastard man myself. From Stone Brewery in San Diego and the brewery itself is beautiful.


----------



## tortadise

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



cljohnson said:


> I'm an Arrogant Bastard man myself. From Stone Brewery in San Diego and the brewery itself is beautiful.



That is a good beer too.


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

By the way here's me and Mortimer.


----------



## Vishnu2

dmmj said:


> I am installing a new rule for this thread No commenting here unless you have posted a picture here. I think it is fair.



I can never tell (really) if you're serious, but if you are I will respect your mod decision. I just think positive comments are enlightening.


----------



## Laurie

This is me and it is apparently the only pic I have of mysel on my cellphone, it's also my avatar






I have had arrogant bastard beer, ughh, I didn't care for it at all! 

I'm from NY and im (gulp) 40 years young


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Laurie said:


> I have had arrogant bastard beer, ughh, I didn't care for it at all!



That's because you're a girl. You're not supposed to like real beer. 
Stick to the tasteless yellow fizzy stuff. 
Leave the real beer to real men.


----------



## Laurie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



cljohnson said:


> That's because you're a girl. You're not supposed to like real beer.
> Stick to the tasteless yellow fizzy stuff.
> Leave the real beer to real men.



I like real beer! Just not that one...

As for real men, we can talk about that, just let me take my unicorn for a walk first


----------



## lynnedit

cljohnson said:


> By the way here's me and Mortimer.





Laurie said:


> cljohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're a girl. You're not supposed to like real beer.
> Stick to the tasteless yellow fizzy stuff.
> Leave the real beer to real men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like real beer! Just not that one...
> 
> As for real men, we can talk about that, just let me take my unicorn for a walk first
Click to expand...


Nice tortoise table set up! Love the dog 'admiring' the tort in the second pic.




Laurie said:


> This is me and it is apparently the only pic I have of mysel on my cellphone, it's also my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had arrogant bastard beer, ughh, I didn't care for it at all!
> 
> I'm from NY and im (gulp) 40 years young



Definitely 40 years YOUNG!


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Thank you. 
Yes that is an actual Dachsador. 
I would like to see Laurie post a pick of her Unicorn. 

I have a horn from one.


----------



## Laurie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



cljohnson said:


> Thank you.
> Yes that is an actual Dachsador.
> I would like to see Laurie post a pick of her Unicorn.
> 
> I have a horn from one.



Lol, awesome!



lynnedit said:


> Definitely 40 years YOUNG!



Thanks! I have the personality of a twelve year old


----------



## lynnedit

Laurie said:


> Thanks! I have the personality of a twelve year old



I can fully relate to that. I may have made it to age 15 



cljohnson said:


> Thank you.
> Yes that is an actual Dachsador.
> I would like to see Laurie post a pick of her Unicorn.
> 
> I have a horn from one.



So that must have been a black unicorn?

Well very nice dog. We have a Scoodle. (OK, a mutt).


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



lynnedit said:


> I can fully relate to that. I may have made it to age 15
> 
> So that must have been a black unicorn?
> 
> Well very nice dog. We have a Scoodle. (OK, a mutt).



15 I'm still hoping to break 10. 
You two are way to old for me. 
By the way it's a Narwhal tusk. 

Rescue mutts are awesome.


----------



## lynnedit

cljohnson said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can fully relate to that. I may have made it to age 15
> 
> So that must have been a black unicorn?
> 
> Well very nice dog. We have a Scoodle. (OK, a mutt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 I'm still hoping to break 10.
> You two are way to old for me.
> By the way it's a Narwhal tusk.
> 
> Rescue mutts are awesome.
Click to expand...


She was, actually, a rescue at age 11 months. She is a keeper.

Googled 'narwhal'; amazing!


----------



## Kerryann

I wore my new nightshirt out


----------



## Laurie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



lynnedit said:


> She was, actually, a rescue at age 11 months. She is a keeper.
> 
> Googled 'narwhal'; amazing!



Great, now I had to google narwhal too. I found it interesting that the second drop down in the google search bar was 'narwhal bacon'

I better get some sleep


----------



## KimandKarasi

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Kerryann said:


> I wore my new nightshirt out



I LOVE THAT NIGHTSHIRT!!! lol! <3


----------



## jaizei

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Laurie said:


> I found it interesting that the second drop down in the google search bar was 'narwhal bacon'



So how far down the rabbit hole did you go?


----------



## Jacqui

Vishnu2 said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am installing a new rule for this thread No commenting here unless you have posted a picture here. I think it is fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never tell (really) if you're serious, but if you are I will respect your mod decision. I just think positive comments are enlightening.
Click to expand...


Ignore the old grump and post your comments!!


----------



## Laurie

With my glasses on, which sadly I needed this year to pass my DMV eye test 






Lol!! I cropped the background out and now it made my pic huge!!! Oh well 



jaizei said:


> So how far down the rabbit hole did you go?



Far enough to know they bacon at midnight


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Laurie said:


> With my glasses on, which sadly I needed this year to pass my DMV eye test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! I cropped the background out and now it made my pic huge!!! Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how far down the rabbit hole did you go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far enough to know they bacon at midnight
Click to expand...




*That is a great picture, you look great!*


----------



## acrantophis

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

These pics are of me hiking in Kauai and at a creepy church in the Czech republic.


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



acrantophis said:


> These pics are of me hiking in Kauai and at a creepy church in the Czech republic.



Dude, 
This is the first time my wife ever looked over my shoulder while I was on TFO and showed any interest. 
I can't figure out why. 
Not even any tortoise pics. 
Must be the skulls behind you.


----------



## Laurie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



cljohnson said:


> Dude,
> This is the first time my wife ever looked over my shoulder while I was on TFO and showed any interest.
> I can't figure out why.
> Not even any tortoise pics.
> Must be the skulls behind you.



Oh yeah, sure that what it is


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



cljohnson said:


> acrantophis said:
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are of me hiking in Kauai and at a creepy church in the Czech republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> This is the first time my wife ever looked over my shoulder while I was on TFO and showed any interest.
> I can't figure out why.
> Not even any tortoise pics.
> Must be the skulls behind you.
Click to expand...


.... or perhpas it was those great arms attached to a hot guy?????


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Jacqui said:


> .... or perhpas it was those great arms attached to a hot guy?????



That may be true in most cases but, my wife isn't really into "hot guys". She married me after all. Must be something else.


----------



## dmmj

Wait... what ladies like men with big arms? I am shocked, I say SHOCKED.


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



cljohnson said:


> That may be true in most cases but, my wife isn't really into "hot guys". She married me after all. Must be something else.



I think you rate a pretty darn warm rating yourself. 





dmmj said:


> Wait... what ladies like men with big arms? I am shocked, I say SHOCKED.



There is a difference between GREAT arms and large arms.


----------



## Laurie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I absolutely think its the big, strong, tattooed arms..... I think I'm going to read some 50 shades


----------



## dmmj

So us guys are nothing but eye candy to you ladies is that it? I suddenly feel so dirty.


----------



## Laurie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



dmmj said:


> So us guys are nothing but eye candy to you ladies is that it? I suddenly feel so dirty.



Hmmm, don't be so hard on yourself. Guys have a lot to offer. Let's see, there's bug killing, taking out the garbage, heavy lifting.. You know, all the grunt work.


----------



## lynnedit

Laurie said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So us guys are nothing but eye candy to you ladies is that it? I suddenly feel so dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, don't be so hard on yourself. Guys have a lot to offer. Let's see, there's bug killing, taking out the garbage, heavy lifting.. You know, all the grunt work.
Click to expand...


Lol, changing the tire, mowing the lawn...it goes on and on.


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

It's so nice to feel needed. 
You forgot building tort enclosures. 
It's nice to know we are not only sex objects.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> So us guys are nothing but eye candy to you ladies is that it? I suddenly feel so dirty.



Sorta how we sometimes feel when you guys make comments about the hot women?





cljohnson said:


> It's so nice to feel needed.
> You forgot building tort enclosures.
> It's nice to know we are not only sex objects.



Enclosure building and other assorted things like doing wiring so we have more electrical outlets to work from, certainly are high on the list.


----------



## acrantophis

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I'm glad I can still add some spice to this thread with a couple of pics ;-). I should have posted a pic of my big girl Chloe!


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



acrantophis said:


> I'm glad I can still add some spice to this thread with a couple of pics ;-). I should have posted a pic of my big girl Chloe!



Now she is pretty!!!!!
You should have posted that pic in the first place. Instead of getting theses girls started. 
Now maybe we can get this thread back on the rails.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



acrantophis said:


> I'm glad I can still add some spice to this thread with a couple of pics ;-). I should have posted a pic of my big girl Chloe!




But the shoes, Andrew! the shoes!! Great face, wonderful tattooed arms...but sissy shoes!


----------



## acrantophis

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



emysemys said:


> But the shoes, Andrew! the shoes!! Great face, wonderful tattooed arms...but sissy shoes!



Lol! I know! Not my style ;-) On the kalalau trail it's 17miles of mud and streams and rain. They were in the garbage can at the end of the hike.


----------



## lynnedit

....and BBQ'ing and plunging toilets and cleaning gutters and......*rambles on indefinitely*



acrantophis said:


> I'm glad I can still add some spice to this thread with a couple of pics ;-). I should have posted a pic of my big girl Chloe!



Now there is a hot girl! Yes, Chris, we're focused and back on track!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Laurie said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So us guys are nothing but eye candy to you ladies is that it? I suddenly feel so dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hmmm, don't be so hard on yourself. Guys have a lot to offer. Let's see, there's bug killing, taking out the garbage, heavy lifting.. You know, all the grunt work.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Angi

@acrantophis- Very nice pix!
@cljohnson- I love Stone Brewery too, and I am not a beer drinker. San Diego has a lot of cool brewerys now.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So us guys are nothing but eye candy to you ladies is that it? I suddenly feel so dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorta how we sometimes feel when you guys make comments about the hot women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cljohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so nice to feel needed.
> You forgot building tort enclosures.
> It's nice to know we are not only sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enclosure building and other assorted things like doing wiring so we have more electrical outlets to work from, certainly are high on the list.
Click to expand...




Women are worse than men any day of the week.. or at least the ones I hang out with.. 
Everyone has such nice pictures.


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So us guys are nothing but eye candy to you ladies is that it? I suddenly feel so dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorta how we sometimes feel when you guys make comments about the hot women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cljohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so nice to feel needed.
> You forgot building tort enclosures.
> It's nice to know we are not only sex objects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enclosure building and other assorted things like doing wiring so we have more electrical outlets to work from, certainly are high on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are worse than men any day of the week.. or at least the ones I hang out with..
> Everyone has such nice pictures.
Click to expand...



Agreed just see any group of women at a strip club/bachelor party. I feel sorry for those guys sometimes.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Agreed just see any group of women at a strip club/bachelor party. I feel sorry for those guys sometimes.



Ummm David, you would know this how????





Kerryann said:


> Women are worse than men any day of the week.. or at least the ones I hang out with..



Has not been my experience at all. The women I have been around notice and then tease or talk about the guy among themselves, but the men seem to take it to the gutter and trash talk.


----------



## dmmj

Well I am a former chippendale dancer.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Well I am a former chippendale dancer.



That explains the large ummmm.... nose.


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



dmmj said:


> Well I am a former chippendale dancer.



Now that's a mental picture I didn't need.


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



cljohnson said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am a former chippendale dancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a mental picture I didn't need.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaizei

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Jacqui said:


> cljohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am a former chippendale dancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a mental picture I didn't need.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Who says it has to be a mental image? Photoshop, lolol

BRB


----------



## Amberlove.jean

Ehhh I may be a little late on this band-wagon, but better then never rights? I actually don't have many photos of myself, being as I'm an inspiring photographer and I am behind the camera usually. But anywho, here is my face:


----------



## Jacqui

Very nice! It's never too late in here.


----------



## dmmj

Oh right this is a what do you look like thread, not a waste of time chatting thread, I remember now.


----------



## Amberlove.jean

Jacqui said:


> Very nice! It's never too late in here.



Weeeee. I love not being not on time ^-^


----------



## Kerryann

Amberlove.jean said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! It's never too late in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeee. I love not being not on time ^-^
Click to expand...


Is that your natural hair color? It looks very close to mine in that picture. Beautiful picture


----------



## Amberlove.jean

Kerryann said:


> Amberlove.jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! It's never too late in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeee. I love not being not on time ^-^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your natural hair color? It looks very close to mine in that picture. Beautiful picture
Click to expand...


Thank you! and yes its natural. It is redder in the winter and more blonde in the summer, kinda weird. But as long as I have hair I can't complain


----------



## BowandWalter

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



















Most of my family is artists so photographic evidence (besides the typical Facebook teenager close ups that are required to fit in) is rare, artistic portrays are more common. In the paintings I am neither the bird or my grandmother. The photo in the jungle is from Maui, shortly before I didn't avoid a slap from that stick, but narrowly dodged a slap from a sea turtle. The one with the clown car chair is my niece, who isn't really my niece, my completely amazing saint of a dog, and myself.

I'm an active snorkeler, at some point I'll try to remember to put up dive photos.


----------



## Kerryann

Amberlove.jean said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amberlove.jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! It's never too late in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weeeee. I love not being not on time ^-^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your natural hair color? It looks very close to mine in that picture. Beautiful picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! and yes its natural. It is redder in the winter and more blonde in the summer, kinda weird. But as long as I have hair I can't complain
Click to expand...


That is the same as mine. My husband just threatened to replace me because I am becoming more blond than red


----------



## tyguy35

I cant remember at all if I have made a post here or not but here I am. At work and one of my Girlfriend and I. I really dont have many of me only work ones and a few of my girlfriend and I. I prefer taking the pictures


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> Has not been my experience at all. The women I have been around notice and then tease or talk about the guy among themselves, but the men seem to take it to the gutter and trash talk.



Lol, very true!



tyguy35 said:


> I cant remember at all if I have made a post here or not but here I am. At work and one of my Girlfriend and I. I really dont have many of me only work ones and a few of my girlfriend and I. I prefer taking the pictures



Nice pics, cute couple!


----------



## Nixxy

Yep. And of course my avatar/profile picture.


----------



## lynnedit

Fun pics. It is entirely possible that you have more hair than the rest of us combined!


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



BowandWalter said:


> The photo in the jungle is from Maui, shortly before I didn't avoid a slap from that stick, but narrowly dodged a slap from a sea turtle. The one with the clown car chair is my niece, who isn't really my niece, my completely amazing saint of a dog, and myself.
> 
> I'm an active snorkeler, at some point I'll try to remember to put up dive photos.



For some reason, I had made you a little older in my mind. 





tyguy35 said:


> I cant remember at all if I have made a post here or not but here I am. At work and one of my Girlfriend and I. I really dont have many of me only work ones and a few of my girlfriend and I. I prefer taking the pictures



You clean up well!  I agree, cute couple.



Nixxy, I am sorry but the Mom in me just wants to reach out and brush the hair out of your eyes.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

It's weird, seeing all you people, and being totally flabbergasted that you don't look exactly how I imagined )

I have absolutely no recent photos of myself. I just got a new Nikon 5100 and I don't let anyone touch it, so most pictures from this household are taken by me.

The last one I can think of is when I had my senior pictures taken... which was a year ago, but whatever, I didn't change much )

The name's Courtney and I am almost 19.


----------



## BowandWalter

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Jacqui said:


> For some reason, I had made you a little older in my mind.



Well I'm older then I look  according to pretty much all of my cousins I still look 16. I'm actually 19 And nearly on my way to school. I also just got a long needed hair cut, no paintings of it yet though.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> It's weird, seeing all you people, and being totally flabbergasted that you don't look exactly how I imagined )
> 
> I have absolutely no recent photos of myself. I just got a new Nikon 5100 and I don't let anyone touch it, so most pictures from this household are taken by me.
> 
> The last one I can think of is when I had my senior pictures taken... which was a year ago, but whatever, I didn't change much )
> 
> The name's Courtney and I am almost 19.



Another beautiful youngin'!


----------



## KimandKarasi

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I also hate taking pictures, but here's a few recent ones of me as well... Going on 21 this December!!! 

Not sure why they came out sideways


----------



## KimandKarasi

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

(is it just me, or am I always the sole culprit for killing this thread?... )


----------



## BowandWalter

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



KimandKarasi said:


> I also hate taking pictures, but here's a few recent ones of me as well... Going on 21 this December!!!
> 
> Not sure why they came out sideways





Pon and Zi are adorable.


----------



## Vishnu2

Jacqui said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am installing a new rule for this thread No commenting here unless you have posted a picture here. I think it is fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never tell (really) if you're serious, but if you are I will respect your mod decision. I just think positive comments are enlightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignore the old grump and post your comments!!
Click to expand...


Thanks, will do! HeeHee


----------



## BowandWalter

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Oh golly! I just found my graduation photos, this is me and my three best friends. I felt that it should be added in, the three of us are going to universities close together. 



View attachment 23527


----------



## dmmj

They must be ghosts.


----------



## BowandWalter

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

They are. I find invisible friends to be less opinionated, they always go along with my plans.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*07-04-2012*


----------



## Nixxy

Best license plate ever! 

Haha, actually. I got a hair cut. I'll upload pictures soon.


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> 07-04-2012



Tailgate party of one. 

Nice truck Greg but where's the BBQ. 
it is The 4th of July. 
Just started a load of baby backs in the smoker myself. 
Dinner's in 4 hours if you can make it.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Well, here's what I look like:


----------



## Nixxy

You look sort of like a mix of Tom Hanks and Kevin Spacey.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Nixxy said:


> You look sort of like a mix of Tom Hanks and Kevin Spacey.



That's better than other comparisons I've heard.


----------



## MikeCow1

May as well jump in here.


----------



## Nixxy

Now that looks like a hell of a time.


----------



## MikeCow1

It was. A margarita at a bar on the beach on Catalina Island.


----------



## Yvonne G

A Kenny Rogers look-alike?


----------



## MikeCow1

Well, same color hair, anyway. But, he sings better. Or, did.


----------



## lynnedit

Well, then, Mike, a couple of those and you probably do sing better than KR.




ALDABRAMAN said:


> *07-04-2012*



Yes!!!! you and your truck. Great license plate.



GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Well, here's what I look like:



Well, you do look as brilliant as you talk!


----------



## Laurie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I think you guys look great!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

lynnedit said:


> Well, you do look as brilliant as you talk!



Nature geek inside and out, I guess.


----------



## Vishnu2

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Well, here's what I look like:



You're a good looking guy! I'm digging the glasses~ 





ALDABRAMAN said:


> *07-04-2012*



I KNEW you looked like that! *High five*


----------



## clare n

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Must admit, I pictured both of the above EXACTLY how you both are  has anyone found dmmj yet!?!! Page number?


----------



## Yvonne G

Everyone has the option of setting up their forum format the way they want it to be, so everyone's page numbers might be different. I have mine set to the maximum, so I get appx. 50 posts per page, depending upon how big the posts are. Some people get much fewer posts per page. So you can't go by page number. For example, this thread has 19 pages for me. But when I log on as The Birthday Fairy, it has many, many more pages.


----------



## jaizei

clare n said:


> Must admit, I pictured both of the above EXACTLY how you both are  has anyone found dmmj yet!?!! Page number?



Do you mean in this thread or the few other times he's posted pictures? 






emysemys said:


> Everyone has the option of setting up their forum format the way they want it to be, so everyone's page numbers might be different. I have mine set to the maximum, so I get appx. 50 posts per page, depending upon how big the posts are. Some people get much fewer posts per page. So you can't go by page number. For example, this thread has 19 pages for me. But when I log on as The Birthday Fairy, it has many, many more pages.



On the 'edit settings' page I only see an option to change the number of threads shown per page. I do not see an option to change the number of posts per page in the threads. Perhaps yours is different because you are a mod? Or did I miss it and it's on another page?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, 50 is the maximum, however, unless you set it yourself, it defaults to 10. And that's where most members have it set because they don't know any different. The Birthday Fairy is on the 10 default, so she gets quite a few more pages per thread.


----------



## Biff Malibu

This is me.


----------



## KimandKarasi

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Biff Malibu said:


> This is me.



Attractive!! ;D lol, I love the tattoos!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Biff Malibu said:


> This is me.



I LOVE pictures like this. Being an old retired Telephone engineer, I love seeing the bad outside plant (what we in the business call cables and such) that has been placed in other cities. I guess they never thought about taking down all those cables and putting up one big one. And instead of replacing the bad pole, they just set a stub pole next to the old one and strapped them together.

Oh...sorry, Biff...your image is nice too!!


----------



## RonHays

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Me. 




Sorry it's the only recent one on my iPhone. 

One of me and my wife Sharon. (Shayee on this site)


----------



## Laurie

Nice pics Ron, you two look like a happy couple!!


----------



## alben909

Do you think people will judge me if I post a picture


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to be a beauty contest judge. So, yes...I'll judge you. Please post your picture!!


----------



## alben909

Ok here it is:shy:. This was three months ago. It was for the school yearbook.


----------



## RonHays

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Laurie said:


> Nice pics Ron, you two look like a happy couple!!



Thank you.


----------



## Vishnu2

alben909 said:


> Ok here it is:shy:. This was three months ago. It was for the school yearbook.



I like your picture. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## alben909

Thanks you Vishnu2, your always so kind


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't see why you thought we would be judgmental. That's a good picture. I tried to think of something funny to say about it, but nothing came to mind. I'm happy to be able to put a face to the name. Thanks for posting your picture.


----------



## alben909

Thanks emys. I didn't know how people would react because I'm only 13 (turning 14 soon). I am young but I still love my tortoises.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

alben909 said:


> *I am young but I still love my tortoises.
> *


*

*


----------



## NinjaTortoises

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Im from Buenos Aires Argentina and moved to California 7 years ago which was a big change haha but im still young (23) and happy that this weather is great for my tortoises, well this is the only photo i had on my phone, was a hot day hence shirtless lol


----------



## Sulcataman

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

My name is Garett Bulatovic. I live in harrisburg PA. Here is a pic of my wife and I. And the other pic is my big sulcata and my daughter Gretta.


----------



## Vishnu2

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Sulcataman said:


> My name is Garett Bulatovic. I live in harrisburg PA. Here is a pic of my wife and I. And the other pic is my big sulcata and my daughter Gretta.
> 
> View attachment 23889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23890



Your daughter is precious. I adore her name.


----------



## Sulcataman

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Thank you. My wife picked it out because if you rearrange the letters of her name, it spells mine.


----------



## Vishnu2

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Sulcataman said:


> Thank you. My wife picked it out because if you rearrange the letters of her name, it spells mine.



 Genius.


----------



## Jacqui

alben909 said:


> Thanks emys. I didn't know how people would react because I'm only 13 (turning 14 soon). I am young but I still love my tortoises.



Being young is not a bad thing, not as good as being old like me, but hey everybody can't be old.   So you guys get to pick the pictures for your yearbooks?





Sulcataman said:



> My name is Garett Bulatovic. I live in harrisburg PA. Here is a pic of my wife and I. And the other pic is my big sulcata and my daughter Gretta.



I like Gretta's expression. Wow a smart and beautiful wife both in one package, good deal.


----------



## Nixxy

alben909 said:


> Thanks emys. I didn't know how people would react because I'm only 13 (turning 14 soon). I am young but I still love my tortoises.



That's nothing but a good thing! Being young and interested in animals and loving them is a great start to life, man.


----------



## alben909

Thanks !!!!!!! I'm so glad people on the forum are so supportive. Thank you all


----------



## Ethan D

My name is Ethan, i am 15, live in omaha, ne, and hoe to be a future reptile breeder , and this photo, also my profile pic, is about 1 month recent, and i don't want to take a new pic atm, mostly because i got my hair cut :/ lol



alben909 said:


> Thanks !!!!!!! I'm so glad people on the forum are so supportive. Thank you all



hey man, i thought i was the youngest on here  lol, kudos to you too for being 14 and having 2 sulcatas lol i may just get one if that man.


----------



## alben909

I am going to end up having 6 tortoises by September. I currently have three. . I'm glad I have a member on here almost the same age!!!!


----------



## Ethan D

alben909 said:


> I am going to end up having 6 tortoises by September. I currently have three. . I'm glad I have a member on here almost the same age!!!!



lol nice  right on bro, if i can't talk my mom into letting me get a sulcata, then i will probably get an albino lavender retic, or any monitor lol she loves lizards, but i hope to get a sulcata man, i haven't experienced tortoises and i would love too


----------



## alben909

I have had lizards, snakes, geckos, salamanders, spiders, frogs, and toads, but I sold them in two years or less. Tortoises are the only reptile that I really connect to. They actually know who their owner (person who feeds them ) is!!!!! The tortoise is truly the best reptile to get.


----------



## Ethan D

alben909 said:


> I have had lizards, snakes, geckos, salamanders, spiders, frogs, and toads, but I sold them in two years or less. Tortoises are the only reptile that I really connect to. They actually know who their owner (person who feeds them ) is!!!!! The tortoise is truly the best reptile to get.



Lizards do too, depending on the species, tegus are amazing animals, and can even learn their name  snakes i just like to have for their beauty and power, i plan to breed my boa when i get a motley, arabesque, or sunglow, possibly even coral if i am lucky , i have only bred my beardies, and sold each baby for 55$, made about 700ish $ lol kept a baby for myself though, colors really stood out


----------



## dmmj

All right you two, take it over to pretend chat thread, this is for pictures and comments relating to said pictures. Thank you.


----------



## alben909

Ok darn it


----------



## dmmj

alben909 said:


> Ok darn it


I didn't say you had to stop just take it to the appropriate thread.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-pretend-chat#axzz20ptPQGV6


----------



## Ethan D

lol np


----------



## Ethan D

Man i just read every single page and i couldn't find dmmj anywhere :/ lol like the only moderator not on here XD


----------



## dmmj

Seriously? I am on page 11 me and my RF maynard.


----------



## Ethan D

dmmj said:


> Seriously? I am on page 11 me and my RF maynard.



dude i'll double check but i swear i didn't see you lol

EDIT**** I found you XD look just like i thought you would, which is kind of scary lol


----------



## dmmj

If you want to get technical I think jacqui is the only mod without a pic up.


----------



## tortadise

dmmj said:


> If you want to get technical I think jacqui is the only mod without a pic up.



haha, I was about to say that. havent seen her photo and shes the one that talked me into putting mine up. *shakes fist*


----------



## Ethan D

dmmj said:


> If you want to get technical I think jacqui is the only mod without a pic up.



Touche.......


----------



## jeninak907

Here I am. In alaska.


----------



## Nixxy

That's an amazing view. I always wanted to go to Alaska.

My mother lived their for a while.


----------



## jeninak907

Nixxy said:


> That's an amazing view. I always wanted to go to Alaska.
> 
> My mother lived their for a while.



Thanks. Thats Alaska for you!! It is full of amazing views that picture was taken out by Talkeetna, not far from where I grew up.


----------



## Vishnu2

Jacqui everyone wants a picture. Please, provide a picture for your fans. Thank you, that is all.


----------



## Ethan D

Vishnu2 said:


> Jacqui everyone wants a picture. Please, provide a picture for your fans. Thank you, that is all.



XD even ALDABRAMAN has one


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*dmmj, you look smart and kind!*


----------



## Laurie

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *dmmj, you look smart and kind!*





I think it's a good picture! You two look nice.



jeninak907 said:


> Here I am. In alaska.




Nice pic! Looks beautiful.


----------



## Kerryann

DMMJ I want that shirt.
I just posted this on facebook  to show my employees I have been a soda addict forever.. Here's proof my hair color is natural.


----------



## Laurie

Kerryann said:


> DMMJ I want that shirt.
> I just posted this on facebook  to show my employees I have been a soda addict forever.. Here's proof my hair color is natural.



Lol! I have some old ones too!










I'm still a disneyworld fan! We go a few times a year






My siblings and I, I'm the dork in the hat


----------



## Kerryann

Cute 
I went to find those pics and broke out with a reign of terror on the whole fam on FB.


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> DMMJ I want that shirt.


I got that shirt in hawaii, great place for turtle lovers, they have got tons of stuff every where, plus I got to see the basking sea turtles on the north shore.


----------



## Yvonne G

Let's all start a sit in...

*JACQUI!!!JACQUI!!!JACQUI!!! WE WANT TO SEE YOUR PICTURE*
(***stamping feet and pounding fists on table***)

Even Maggie, who is terribly picture shy, has a picture here someplace.


----------



## mctlong

This is fun!!! So nice to place faces with names. 

Here I am:


----------



## dmmj

Please tell me that was for Halloween.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

mctlong said:


> This is fun!!! So nice to place faces with names.
> 
> Here I am:



Haha, love the costume but as a long time fan, I must say that Johnny wears it better


----------



## mctlong

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Haha, love the costume but as a long time fan, I must say that Johnny wears it better



Haha! I'm a big fan of Johnny's too. 





dmmj said:


> Please tell me that was for Halloween.



Yes, Halloween.


----------



## dmmj

dmmj said:


> Please tell me that was for Halloween.



Yes, Halloween. 
[/quote]
What a bummer I always liked girls with an interesting sense of style.


----------



## mctlong

dmmj said:


> Please tell me that was for Halloween.
> 
> 
> Yes, Halloween.
> 
> What a bummer I always liked girls with an interesting sense of style.



Haha!


----------



## countrygirlcolorado

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Hey guys! My name is cheyenne (most people call me CJ though) ill be 21 In a month!!!


----------



## Nixxy

I love your horse and dog.  


So cute.


----------



## tyguy35

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



countrygirlcolorado said:


> Hey guys! My name is cheyenne (most people call me CJ though) ill be 21 In a month!!!



Great looking horse the colour is awesome


----------



## Mert

Me (carly) and the hubby on new years. Were 29 married for 10 years with two daughters, 9 and 3 years old


----------



## Jacqui

Mert said:


> Me (carly) and the hubby on new years. Were 29 married for 10 years with two daughters, 9 and 3 years old



Nice!





countrygirlcolorado said:


> Hey guys! My name is cheyenne (most people call me CJ though) ill be 21 In a month!!!



Awesome pictures. Beautiful animals too, are they both yours?


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> Mert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me (carly) and the hubby on new years. Were 29 married for 10 years with two daughters, 9 and 3 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> countrygirlcolorado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! My name is cheyenne (most people call me CJ though) ill be 21 In a month!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome pictures. Beautiful animals too, are they both yours?
Click to expand...




 Amazing how you just jump right over all request for a pic and went straight to the animals..... But don't worry, I don't think anybody else caught it!


----------



## lynnedit

*tapping foot*
yes, I, too, am waiting for a pic, Jacqui.....


----------



## cljohnson

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Jacqui Jacqui Jacqui everybody Jacqui Jacqui Jacqui


----------



## Ethan D

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



cljohnson said:


> Jacqui Jacqui Jacqui everybody Jacqui Jacqui Jacqui



XD lol


----------



## Kerryann

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



cljohnson said:


> Jacqui Jacqui Jacqui everybody Jacqui Jacqui Jacqui



Who's gonna sneak over to her place all stalker like and take pics  Strap a camouflaged camera to the back a tortoise and when she bends over to see what it is we have a close up face shot.


----------



## Jacqui

I am allergic to cameras, 'nuff said.


----------



## krb1093

I'm Kelly, I live in southwest Michigan, 36 years old, 3 kids 2 boy's 18 & 13 and 1 girl who just turned 1! lol, YES I started all over again


----------



## Yvonne G

Kelly: That picture of your baby is just too cute!


----------



## Jacqui

I just love that little expressive face.... your not bad either.  Keep it up and you may be having your child and grandchild in the same class.


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD

*THIS IS ME*




Hello ya'll 
Finally got a few photos of me from work
1981 custom Shovelhead .


----------



## Yvonne G

Mike...somehow I just knew that you were a motorcycle person! Wonder why that is?


----------



## krb1093

Jacqui said:


> I just love that little expressive face.... your not bad either.  Keep it up and you may be having your child and grandchild in the same class.


Lol, NO I GOT FIXED!!!!!!!!! LOL, but yes she is my little angel with horns lol. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE HER!


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: THIS IS ME*



81SHOVELHEAD said:


> Hello ya'll
> Finally got a few photos of me from work
> 1981 custom Shovelhead .



Why is it called a shovelhead?


----------



## tortadise

*RE: THIS IS ME*



Jacqui said:


> 81SHOVELHEAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ya'll
> Finally got a few photos of me from work
> 1981 custom Shovelhead .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it called a shovelhead?
Click to expand...


Nevermind that jacqui, wheres your picture???????????????????


----------



## Yvonne G

This is turbo916, Emily, from California:


----------



## Laurie

emysemys said:


> This is turbo916, Emily, from California:



Nice picture Emily!


----------



## turbo916

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Laurie said:


> Nice picture Emily!



Thanks! I'm having so much fun on this forum!


----------



## Nixxy

Adorable little Sulcata. 

Just think, before you know it, you'll need both hands, then both arms, and then good luck. XD


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Heres me being social, A very rare sight and occurance I might add. I typically just hang out with the torts and animals.



 You took away your picture!


----------



## Yvonne G

He's probably staging some sort of strike because you've never posted YOUR picture!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> He's probably staging some sort of strike because you've never posted YOUR picture!







Yvonne why are you wanting me to post a picture? You have saw me in real life.


----------



## tortadise

thats exactly what I did. No I had to clear some room for more tort and cactus photos. ARE YOU STALKING MY PICTURE?

I can put it back up for yah


----------



## morloch

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

My boyfriend and I , my name is Daniela , nice to see faces!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



morloch said:


> My boyfriend and I , my name is Daniela , nice to see faces!!!



You two look nice and I love brite yellow cars.


----------



## morloch

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Thank you. It's our jeep,


----------



## Nixxy

Ahh, knew it was a Jeep from that door. I used to have one. Love 'em.


----------



## morloch

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Lol, yup they're fun!!


----------



## Jacqui

I stand corrected! Actually I would never have guessed a jeep, as I am use to seeing them without doors on.


----------



## morloch

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Lol , depends if it rains, or snows!! They just slide out, when I drive it ,, it always rains, but at least I can just pull out the plug ,


----------



## Kerryann

Jeeps rule


----------



## aSoldiersWife

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

This is me & my Kids.... I'm a stay home mon with 3 kids and a dedicated husband/father!!! 




My hero




aSoldiersWife said:


> This is me & my Kids.... I'm a stay home mon with 3 kids and a dedicated husband/father!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



aSoldiersWife said:


> This is me & my Kids.... I'm a stay home mon with 3 kids and a dedicated husband/father!!!
> 
> View attachment 25577
> 
> 
> My hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aSoldiersWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me & my Kids.... I'm a stay home mon with 3 kids and a dedicated husband/father!!!
Click to expand...




your children are adorable


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



aSoldiersWife said:


> This is me & my Kids.... I'm a stay home mon with 3 kids and a dedicated husband/father!!!



Looks like you have a budding artist there.


----------



## aSoldiersWife

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Jacqui said:


> Looks like you have a budding artist there.



Thats Annabelle shes 2 & She's a mess!! Lol she was drawing our tortoises pictures!!! Haha


----------



## Kerryann

Your pics are cute


----------



## tortadise

Ok Jacqui here yah go for the second time. This time I will leave it up for yah


----------



## Stephanie Logan

Funny that this thread is still going...witnessed our oldest daughter's wedding this summer.


----------



## new2turtles12

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Hi I'm Nicole from new Hampshire, I'm 27 and the little one with me is Makenna my daughter.


----------



## Jacqui

Stephanie Logan said:


> Funny that this thread is still going...witnessed our oldest daughter's wedding this summer.



Looks like she had an awesome day.


----------



## Stephanie Logan

Jacqui said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that this thread is still going...witnessed our oldest daughter's wedding this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she had an awesome day.
Click to expand...


We all did...it was a perfect day!


----------



## nickercrombie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Stephanie Logan said:


> We all did...it was a perfect day!



By any chance was the wedding at Hudson gardens in Colorado? My fiancÃ© and I looked there for a venue for our wedding next year!!


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



new2turtles12 said:


> Hi I'm Nicole from new Hampshire, I'm 27 and the little one with me is Makenna my daughter.



You two look so sweet together!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*Here is a recent picture of me and some friends, Wayne Hill, Marc Cantos, Rich MacDonald, and some others you might recognise after a herp club meeting! I really enjoy the after time, this is when we talk turtles and tortoises!*


----------



## Laurie

Looks like you guys have fun! How would I go about finding a herp club meeting near me? Maybe I'll just start showing up at GB's with a six pack...

Ughhh... HERP club meeting autocorrect, not HERPES!


----------



## Masin

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

This is me (left) and my partner on my birthday this year in Miami  








Laurie said:


> Looks like you guys have fun! How would I go about finding a herp club meeting near me? Maybe I'll just start showing up at GB's with a six pack...
> 
> Ughhh... HERP club meeting autocorrect, not HERPES!



*GIGGLES!!!!*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Laurie said:


> Looks like you guys have fun! How would I go about finding a herp club meeting near me? Maybe I'll just start showing up at GB's with a six pack...
> 
> Ughhh... HERP club meeting autocorrect, not HERPES!


----------



## dmmj

Laurie said:


> HERP club meeting autocorrect, not HERPES!


No comment


----------



## taytay3391

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

One of me on the great wall last summer. One of me on a mountaintop across from Mont Blanc. And finally a picture a friend took for her photog class.


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



taytay3391 said:


> One of me on the great wall last summer. One of me on a mountaintop across from Mont Blanc. And finally a picture a friend too for her photog class.



Has anybody told you lately your beautiful?


----------



## taytay3391

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Jacqui said:


> Has anybody told you lately your beautiful?



Just the other day... But I think they were being sarcastic


----------



## lynnedit

Masin said:


> This is me (left) and my partner on my birthday this year in Miami



Cool pic!




taytay3391 said:


> Just the other day... But I think they were being sarcastic



LOL, what happened to your eye!


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



taytay3391 said:


> Just the other day... But I think they were being sarcastic



 Was not expecting that last picture of yours. !


----------



## taytay3391

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



lynnedit said:


> Cool pic!
> 
> LOL, what happened to your eye!



Ha, my contact fell out at work, I accidentally ran over it with my chair.. So I thought I best not to put it in and I'm BLIND without them so I kept just covering my eye with my hand but I had to type. My lovely coworkers made the "eye patch" for me. I ended up going home to get a new contact lol. The patch gave me a headache. 



Jacqui said:


> Was not expecting that last picture of yours. !



Lol I like to surprise


----------



## LuckysGirl007

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*




This is me and my sister back in January. We did the PF Changs marathon to raise money for the MS Society after her boyfriend was diagnosed in September. Lack of prep and training time....I'm the one in the tortoise shirt! LOL. And I'm 31 in AZ.


----------



## DrewsLife727

This is me =] My name is Drew and Im 22. Hey that rhymes =]


----------



## Masin

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



taytay3391 said:


> One of me on the great wall last summer. One of me on a mountaintop across from Mont Blanc. And finally a picture a friend too for her photog class.



You look a lot different than I pictured you.


----------



## laney

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Me


----------



## taytay3391

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Masin said:


> You look a lot different than I pictured you.



I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing...



DrewsLife727 said:


> This is me =] My name is Drew and Im 22. Hey that rhymes =]



Ah gun!



LuckysGirl007 said:


> This is me and my sister back in January. We did the PF Changs marathon to raise money for the MS Society after her boyfriend was diagnosed in September. Lack of prep and training time....I'm the one in the tortoise shirt! LOL. And I'm 31 in AZ.



Haha I like the turtle shirt!!!


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer

Here are a couple of me from 2011-2012 I'm 44 years old, crazy in love with my familyâ€¦.I tried to add a picture from my husband & my wedding which was last year in April but I'm not sure if it attached, I wont know until I post. So here it goesâ€¦...


----------



## Jacqui

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> Here are a couple of me from 2011-2012 I'm 44 years old, crazy in love with my familyâ€¦.I tried to add a picture from my husband & my wedding which was last year in April but I'm not sure if it attached, I wont know until I post. So here it goesâ€¦...



Nice looking couple!


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer

Jacqui said:


> TheTortoiseWhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of me from 2011-2012 I'm 44 years old, crazy in love with my familyâ€¦.I tried to add a picture from my husband & my wedding which was last year in April but I'm not sure if it attached, I wont know until I post. So here it goesâ€¦...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking couple!
> 
> 
> AWEEE THANKS Jacqui!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## diaboliqueturtle

mctlong said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, love the costume but as a long time fan, I must say that Johnny wears it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I'm a big fan of Johnny's too.
Click to expand...


I'm a big fan of Johnny too. This is what happened when I saw "him" at the Wax Museum... And my daughter's "what are you doing mommy?" lol

Now for a serious picture: Bah! Who am I kidding? I'm goofy 
So this is me, falling off one of the 4 corners of the flat earth, called Brimstone, on Fogo Island, Newfoundland. I'm 37 and my name is Nathalie


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



LuckysGirl007 said:


> View attachment 28866
> 
> 
> This is me and my sister back in January. We did the PF Changs marathon to raise money for the MS Society after her boyfriend was diagnosed in September. Lack of prep and training time....I'm the one in the tortoise shirt! LOL. And I'm 31 in AZ.



Another pretty Lady! How is the boyfriend doing?


----------



## Laurie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Masin said:


> This is me (left) and my partner on my birthday this year in Miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GIGGLES!!!!*





I like your glasses Masin, I wanted to get red frames, but I wussed out and went with purple...


----------



## chase thorn

This is me a year later! Thought I'd update some


----------



## Masin

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Laurie said:


> I like your glasses Masin, I wanted to get red frames, but I wussed out and went with purple...



Hey thanks! Well, they looked better with my old hair! 





Are you like me and take ages to get new ones? I've had these for 4 years now *knock on wood!* so need to get new ones but I get stuck in a rut with glasses. I favor the typical back square frames but I'm trying hard to branch out....then stay forever haha.


----------



## Jacqui

chase thorn said:


> This is me a year later! Thought I'd update some



Has it really been a year? Wow time passes so very quickly!


----------



## Laurie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Masin said:


> Laurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your glasses Masin, I wanted to get red frames, but I wussed out and went with purple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks! Well, they looked better with my old hair!
> 
> 
> View attachment 28918
> 
> 
> Are you like me and take ages to get new ones? I've had these for 4 years now *knock on wood!* so need to get new ones but I get stuck in a rut with glasses. I favor the typical back square frames but I'm trying hard to branch out....then stay forever haha.
Click to expand...

Lol, yeah I keep mine a long time, but that's mostly because I'm cheap... My insurance pays for one pair of glasses every two years, so that's what I get  They look great with red hair (another thing I wussed out of!)



Nice pic Chase!


----------



## Masin

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Laurie said:


> Lol, yeah I keep mine a long time, but that's mostly because I'm cheap... My insurance pays for one pair of glasses every two years, so that's what I get  They look great with red hair (another thing I wussed out of!)
> 
> Nice pic Chase!



Yea me too! I don't have vision insurance so I wait for epic buy 1 get 2 deals etc! Which is never :[


----------



## feline8

Hi, I'm Anna and this is a pic of me


----------



## glenys123

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*




My names glenys , I,m 54 yrs young I live in Bridgnorth Shropshire England.


----------



## Yvonne G

Glenys: That baby is adorable!


----------



## jessrich87

My name is Jess. 

This is me and my fiance and my car. 






Me and my best friend at the lake..






And a photo of me from my recent bachelorette party


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*Me and my girlfriend!




*


----------



## Masin

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Me and my girlfriend!



Whose that in front of you? Ooooo you weren't talking about the car


----------



## dmmj

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Me and my girlfriend!
> *


*
Was anyone else expecting a picture of an aldab?*


----------



## Laurie

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Me and my girlfriend!



You guys look great!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

dmmj said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and my girlfriend!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Was anyone else expecting a picture of an aldab?
> 
> *
Click to expand...

*

*


----------



## Kerryann

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Me and my girlfriend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is a great pic


----------



## safari_lass1

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I am a 45 yr old trapped in a 25 yr old's body lol. I currently live on Tn; but have lived in California, Arizona, Arkansas, new York and Mexico. 

Here are a few shots ( really wanted to show off my babies more haha)

Even found a few pics of the show way back when lol


----------



## ajpena

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Sorry, I forgot to smile. I'm AJ and I live in Waco, TX. I'm 38. I don't know why my picture attached upside down.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Me and my girlfriend!



Nice pic and is that your car! Very cool car you have


----------



## NinjaTortoises

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



safari_lass1 said:


> I am a 45 yr old trapped in a 25 yr old's body lol. I currently live on Tn; but have lived in California, Arizona, Arkansas, new York and Mexico.
> 
> Here are a few shots ( really wanted to show off my babies more haha)
> 
> Even found a few pics of the show way back when lol



You werent kidding when you said 25 lol great looking tortoises btw


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



leonardo the tmnt said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my girlfriend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic and *is that your car!* Very cool car you have
Click to expand...


*Probably my most favorite vehicle ever so far! SL65 Bi-Turbo V12 RENTECH! Motorcycle fast, 0 to 60 in less than 4 sec.





*


----------



## taytay3391

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Probably my most favorite vehicle ever so far! SL65 Bi-Turbo V12 RENTECH! Motorcycle fast, 0 to 60 in less than 4 sec.



Sounds like my turbo.......Volkswagen beetle....... NOT!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Probably my most favorite vehicle ever so far! SL65 Bi-Turbo V12 RENTECH! Motorcycle fast, 0 to 60 in less than 4 sec.



Very fast car you have!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



leonardo the tmnt said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my most favorite vehicle ever so far! SL65 Bi-Turbo V12 RENTECH! Motorcycle fast, 0 to 60 in less than 4 sec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Very fast *car you have!
Click to expand...


*My second extreme hobby and passion! 1st is ALDABRAS.........*


----------



## wellington

OMG, he isn't in just bits and pieces. The is a person to all those hand and finger shots.  You two make a really cute couple. You look alike


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

wellington said:


> OMG, *he isn't in just bits and pieces*. The is a person to all those hand and finger shots.  You two make a really cute couple. You look alike



*LOL!*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

That's me in my member picture. I'm the one in the hat.


----------



## Blakem

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*


----------



## harris

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



ajpena said:


> Sorry, I forgot to smile. I'm AJ and I live in Waco, TX. I'm 38. I don't know why my picture attached upside down.



Ha! Change your forum name to Bat Man!


----------



## DanieltheAnvil

Hey everybody. I'm Daniel from Florida. just south of Tampa called Bradenton. I'm 29 and this is me.


----------



## Laurie

Nice pic Daniel, welcome to TFO.


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer

Nice looking couple!


[/quote]

THANK YOU JACQUI!!!!


----------



## DanieltheAnvil

Laurie said:


> Nice pic Daniel, welcome to TFO.



thanks Laurie. I'm glad to be here.


----------



## BodaTort1

Hi I am Cari and this is me and my ambulance. I a
an ER nurse and also work for the fire department.[/php]


----------



## BodaTort1

Hi I am Cari when not hanging out with my reptiles I am an ER nurse and EMT for the fire department.


----------



## manda88

This is me in Andalucia a few months ago





And my bezzie Ciaran and I


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Here's me:


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Here's me:



You look like a movie star!


----------



## dmmj

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Here's me:


----------



## Jacqui

It always is amazing to me, what a beautiful inside and out bunch of members we have.


----------



## cristal redfoot

This is me 
[/align]


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

You got me! I'm a movie star named Andrew Garfield! And I play on a movie called: "Spider-Man".


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Here's me:



I knew it!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I knew it!



But how did you know?


----------



## Biff Malibu

There are some foxy ladies on here!!!


----------



## jtrux

I was trying to get my gf to take a pic with me, obviously we weren't on the same page.


----------



## Team Gomberg

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> You got me! I'm a movie star named Andrew Garfield! And I play on a movie called: "Spider-Man".



hmmmm, i dont think i believe you. i'd have to see a pic of you holding your tort to be a believer  

here's me i'm 26. 
View attachment 30218


and here's me with my wonderful hubby, he's 33.
View attachment 30219


and our 2 sons ages 2 and 3. 
View attachment 30220


----------



## NinjaTortoises

Biff Malibu said:


> There are some foxy ladies on here!!!



Haha


----------



## lynnedit

Your boys: two cute little tortoise lovers in the making!




Team Gomberg said:


> and our 2 sons ages 2 and 3.


----------



## Team Gomberg

thanks lynnedit. they LOVE turtles...


----------



## Jacqui

Nice family, Heather!


----------



## Team Gomberg

thank you


----------



## Steeeew

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



emysemys said:


> If you don't have a facebook account, here's Na's picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Bless Reggie's heart to have to put up with all that garbage strewn around him. Oh the things we have to go through....





A horse and twisted tea? It's look like heaven up there





This is me. My name is Brooke. I live in Southern California.
My tortoises name is Wonton. My boyfriend named her. I've had her for about a year. 

Aside from taking care of her I enjoy painting and drawing. I use to be pretty bad at it but I have gotten much better. Here are a few of them.




This is Rita Hayworth






Marilyn Monroe






An Elephant. I almost sold this one but I liked it too much to give up.






A butterfly. I forgot what kind it is.






And I call this "Apple of my Eye" I'm sure you can see why. I had that song stuck in my head and just started painting. I actually use my pressed powder for the skin tone. So it's only partially painted.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I know, I'm not Andrew Garfield  just thought it would be a funny joke


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

If only I knew who Andrew Garfield wasâ€¦now if you said you were Honey BooBoo or Zoila I'd have known!


----------



## marcy4hope

this was taken in vietnam a couple years ago.






and you can check out this link for more photos of me and my family


----------



## RosieRedfoot

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Happy Halloween! Or maybe I always dress like this...


----------



## muffinjenn

This is me, had fun with photo editor!





And regular me lol


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> If only I knew who Andrew Garfield wasâ€¦now if you said you were Honey BooBoo or Zoila I'd have known!



Google Andrew Garfield!  Do you know who Spider-Man is (you better say yes! ) he plays on the new Spider-Man movie  He is so awsome!  And if you haven't seen the movie! Get it!!!!!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only I knew who Andrew Garfield wasâ€¦now if you said you were Honey BooBoo or Zoila I'd have known!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Andrew Garfield!  Do you know who Spider-Man is (you better say yes! ) he plays on the new Spider-Man movie  He is so awsome!  And if you haven't seen the movie! Get it!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Mmm, Andrew Garfield  Sorry... my inner teenage girl just reared her ugly head........

I got all my hair chopped off about a month ago. Here's a picture before I got it even shorter two days ago... pretending to be a Beetle at a Halloween store XD


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Mmm, Andrew Garfield  Sorry... my inner teenage girl just reared her ugly head........
> 
> I got all my hair chopped off about a month ago. Here's a picture before I got it even shorter two days ago... pretending to be a Beetle at a Halloween store XD



Why did you do that!!!!!


----------



## Jim in Merced CA

Hello -- I'm new here -- I'm Jim in Merced, CA -- central part of the state.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, Andrew Garfield  Sorry... my inner teenage girl just reared her ugly head........
> 
> I got all my hair chopped off about a month ago. Here's a picture before I got it even shorter two days ago... pretending to be a Beetle at a Halloween store XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you do that!!!!!
Click to expand...


What? Confess that I think Andrew Garfield is sexy or get my hair chopped off?


----------



## lori12386

Here i am..im not 12, i just look it! Lol. Im 26..

View attachment 31750





View attachment 31753
Im on the left. This was at a golf tournament to raise money for cancer.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



CourtneyAndCarl said:


> What? Confess that I think Andrew Garfield is sexy or get my hair chopped off?



No I understand the Andrew Garfield thing. But why would you chop off all your hair!!!!!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Hi Everyone,

My name is Heather and this is Jimmy my boyfriend and Jazzi our daugher (lol)  I am 25 and live in Plano, TX. I am currently attending UT Dallas and working for the Special Education Department in Lewisville ISD. Jimmy is 30 and is a Loss Preventions Investigator for Stage Stores. Jazzi is 5 and works at getting on our nerves and finding new things to destroy everyday at Home... We hope to soon move to a house and finally be able to adopt a tortoise of our own were he can have a nice backyard all to himself 
Here are a few pics of our fam:

A silly pic of the 2 of us.





Jazzi just waking up from a nap





Trying to scare Jazzi with our awesome jackolantern





Jazzi trying to steal daddy's glasses.


----------



## SDDTMama

My boyfriend and I (  Owen's 'Mommy' & 'Daddy') at a wedding:





Me:






I had to search long and hard to find a pic of my boyfriend with his sunglasses off. His eyes normally aren't that >squinty<, but it was one AM in Vegas when I took this  : 





Oh, and we're 30 (me) & 38 (him); we just *look* like we're in our twenties!


----------



## manda88

Squirtle giving me a birthday kiss a couple of weeks ago  she wasn't impressed.


----------



## spikethebest

Me in 2009 at SD zoo before their remodel






Me at a weapons qualification range in Northern California






Me in Japan in 2011






Me at the Atlanta Zoo... see what I am feeding?

http://i47.tinypic.com/5txjpi.jpg

Me in Florida on its beautiful beach!






I fly helicopters


----------



## Tom

Cool lizard. Old school M16. Goofy grin.


----------



## lisa127

My name really is Lisa. I'll be 44 years old next month. I am married with two daughters. One is a high school senior and the other is a freshman in college. Here's my pic.




and then my drunk look....lol


----------



## CLMoss

Finally... A recent photo of me! 

Second, a photo of me and my Joe.

First, recent photo of Larry (family friend) and me!

Thanks, C

(Joe and I are in black if I did not do this right)


----------



## Vegasarah

Dang, there are some hot people on here! >_>

It's funny how I feel like it's mostly older (50+) people and then a bunch of people in their 20's!

But in any case, everyone here is awesome inside and out <3

And a picture of me!


----------



## lisa127

Vegasarah said:


> Dang, there are some hot people on here! >_>
> 
> It's funny how I feel like it's mostly older (50+) people and then a bunch of people in their 20's!
> 
> But in any case, everyone here is awesome inside and out <3
> 
> And a picture of me!


I'm neither. I'll be 44 next month.  Unfortunately, I guess I'm closer to the older group than the twenty somethings though...lol.


----------



## CLMoss

CLMoss said:


> Finally... A recent photo of me!
> 
> Second, a photo of me and my Joe.
> 
> First, recent photo of Larry (family friend) and me!
> 
> Thanks, C
> 
> (Joe and I are in black if I did not do this right)



And a photo of me when I was younger.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard

I'm back! The last time I posted a picture of myself I was 19 years old, it's been 3 years since. I'm 22 years old now and more knowledgable than I used to be  here's a picture from Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jacqui

CLMoss said:


> And a photo of me when I was younger.



I like the look of this picture. In your current photos, you look a lot how how I imagined you would be.




SulcataDud3 said:


> I'm back! The last time I posted a picture of myself I was 19 years old, it's been 3 years since. I'm 22 years old now and more knowledgable than I used to be  here's a picture from Thanksgiving.



You a very nice looking young man.


----------



## CLMoss

Jacqui said:


> CLMoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a photo of me when I was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of this picture. In your current photos, you look a lot how how I imagined you would be.
> 
> Thank you! The recent photo was taken this Thanksgiving. But I was very stressed due to "Sandy," which left two feet of water in my house. It truly aged me ten years. Still trying to recover... My little Star's were shipped over to my neighbors daughters house for two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SulcataDud3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back! The last time I posted a picture of myself I was 19 years old, it's been 3 years since. I'm 22 years old now and more knowledgable than I used to be  here's a picture from Thanksgiving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You a very nice looking young man.
Click to expand...




He sure is!


----------



## karleyreed

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I'm Karley, I'll be 21 on the 14th of this month and I live in Newcastle upon tyne in the north east of England 


The second and third Piks are of me and my best friend on a night out for Halloween!


A few Piks of me and my besties on holiday this year in magaluf


----------



## lori12386

lori12386 said:


> Here i am..im not 12, i just look it! Lol. Im 26..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im on the left. This was at a golf tournament to raise money for cancer.


Since some of my pics seem to have disappeared i thought i would add some new. These were taken on Thanksgiving.


Me

Me and my Leroy Brown!

My boyfriend and I


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-60691.html

for a really cool new thread.


I see many 'no mage' posts here, so this is just one more.


----------



## Jacqui

Will said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-60691.html
> 
> for a really cool new thread.
> 
> 
> I see many 'no mage' posts here, so this is just one more.



Shame shame Will, your off topic.


----------



## SDDTMama

SulcataDud3 said:


> I'm back! The last time I posted a picture of myself I was 19 years old, it's been 3 years since. I'm 22 years old now and more knowledgable than I used to be  here's a picture from Thanksgiving.





Jacqui said:


> You a very nice looking young man.





CLMoss said:


> He sure is!



Ha! Seems like you should change your username to Sulcata*STUD*3! LMAO


----------



## lynnedit

Everybody is so good looking! Young or ummm.....not so young!


----------



## immayo

My name is Whitney and I am a newbie to the forum but here's a picture of me on Thanksgiving:


----------



## Biff Malibu




----------



## cemmons12

Me and the doctor that discovered all my medical problems, she moved to Tucson,Az which sucks *** for me. Her name is Dr. Karen Schloemer, she is a pain doctor. Look her up if you need that sort of doc! I miss/love her to death!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Here is an updated picture of meâ€¦ I went to the hair dresser to get it all cut off and my hair dresser refused to cut it any shorter than a ear length bob. I came home so frustrated and Rob came to the rescue with his clippers  I dont know many husbands that would do that!!






Here is Rob and I in Bermuda this summerâ€¦






Rob always looks angry in pics. He's really not an angry dude.


----------



## cherylim

An updated one of me:







Mine's huge, too. Tried shrinking it, but I'm afraid that's all I can manage. Oops!


----------



## jessrich87

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I couldn't remember if I had posted, and couldn't find my old post so I'm posting a new one.  

Idk why it's sideways..


----------



## Blakem

Here's some updated pictures of myself.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh wow!!! One of my pass times here on the forum is to check out what the "guests" are looking at. One today was looking at our old picture threads. So here's the very first "what do you look like?" thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-217.html

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-6707.html



It's kind of sad to look through those old threads and realize just how many of our old friends don't visit anymore. I miss a lot of them.


----------



## african cake queen

[/img] i am looking up at my mothers ceiling fan , that i have to clean. oh well, there you go.


----------



## turtlelubber

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*


----------



## mira_kaylee

Miranda (aka Mira, "mee-rah"), 18yo, 19 on January 22nd, 2013


----------



## cemmons12

Vegasarah said:


> Dang, there are some hot people on here! >_>
> 
> It's funny how I feel like it's mostly older (50+) people and then a bunch of people in their 20's!
> 
> But in any case, everyone here is awesome inside and out <3
> 
> And a picture of me!


I have to agree, there are some very pretty women on here! We are a well rounded forum!


----------



## cemmons12

emysemys said:


> Oh wow!!! One of my pass times here on the forum is to check out what the "guests" are looking at. One today was looking at our old picture threads. So here's the very first "what do you look like?" thread:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-217.html
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-6707.html
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of sad to look through those old threads and realize just how many of our old friends don't visit anymore. I miss a lot of them.


Thanks for posting those two threads Yvonne, nice looking thru them all. But I also noticed a lot of those names never seem to post now a days.


----------



## Cheeky monkey

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*




I'm Charley, I'm 13 x


----------



## karleyreed

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

A pik from new years eve...






And an au naturelle pik just chillin


----------



## cemmons12

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



karleyreed said:


> A pik from new years eve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an au naturelle pik just chillin



Smoke"N". Nuff said.


----------



## Biff Malibu

What was the name of the cartoon wolf that would howl and whistle when he saw an attractive woman? 

That's what I'm doing over here. LOL!


----------



## surie_the_tortoise

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



Kymiie said:


> Please tell me why!
> Everybody says I have nice eyes...why?
> lol xx
> 
> 
> 
> Amaxm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing eyes you have there !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kymiie said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS ME!, I am 17 years old & live in Nottinghamshire, UK xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me why!
> Everybody says I have nice eyes...why?
> lol xx
Click to expand...




the shade of blue revealing eyes that say im sweet and kind would be my guess




karleyreed said:


> I'm Karley, I'll be 21 on the 14th of this month and I live in Newcastle upon tyne in the north east of England
> 
> 
> The second and third Piks are of me and my best friend on a night out for Halloween!
> 
> 
> A few Piks of me and my besties on holiday this year in magaluf






all i can say is wow


me with my rhino iguana


----------



## Baoh

*RE: The NEW "What do you look like" thread!*



surie_the_tortoise said:


> me with my rhino iguana



What is its "personality" like?


----------



## animalfreak

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Okay I have like no pics of me but I'm Sydney live in Dallas Texas and am 12 years young!


----------



## luvpetz27

Hi Sydney!! Great pic of you! I have a daughter who is also 12! 
You are a very pretty girl.


----------



## animalfreak

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



luvpetz27 said:


> Hi Sydney!! Great pic of you! I have a daughter who is also 12!
> You are a very pretty girl.



Lol thanks! awe thank you that is so sweet! :*-)


----------



## Thalatte

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

My name is Tia and I am 23.

Pictures: 




My sister and I on the way to the water park. Sadly the best picture of us...




My niece and I.





Apparently not the correct form for shooting...





My other hobby.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Thalatte said:


> My name is Tia and I am 23.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 37118
> 
> 
> My sister and I on the way to the water park. Sadly the best picture of us...
> 
> View attachment 37119
> 
> 
> My niece and I.
> 
> 
> View attachment 37120
> 
> 
> Apparently not the correct form for shooting...
> 
> 
> View attachment 37121
> 
> 
> My other hobby.



Great pic's! The rifle one is really cute!


----------



## theelectraco

I suppose I will join the fun..


----------



## Jacqui

theelectraco said:


> I suppose I will join the fun..



Not what I would have guessed.


----------



## theelectraco

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Jacqui said:


> Not what I would have guessed.



I tried to scan the thread and see if there were any recent active members who had pics on here, there were only a few, but I was way off. I'll just keep imagining everyone is their tortoise avatar lol


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



theelectraco said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I would have guessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to scan the thread and see if there were any recent active members who had pics on here, there were only a few, but I was way off. I'll just keep imagining everyone is their tortoise avatar lol
Click to expand...


Now I like that idea! You have made me not only beautiful, but a male!


----------



## immayo

I wouldn't mind being T Rex! He has a relaxing life


----------



## rachael

My hub-bub and I took these yesterday for a project we're working on and I was particularly thrilled with this outtake.. because look at it. haha


----------



## lynnedit

Lol, pretty much looks as if you WIN!
(welcome back  )


----------



## rachael

thanks lynne. 

As a full blown woman, I think I always win? right??


----------



## lynnedit

Without a doubt!


----------



## theelectraco

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



rachael said:


> My hub-bub and I took these yesterday for a project we're working on and I was particularly thrilled with this outtake.. because look at it. haha



....is that Blake Anderson?!


It is! You're his wife?! That is pretty cool!


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



theelectraco said:


> ....is that Blake Anderson?!
> 
> It is! You're his wife?! That is pretty cool!



Yes, it is...the last time you were here, Rachael, you and he were BF and GF. When did you get married?


----------



## rachael

Septemeber


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, congratulations!! 

"May your new life together be filled with love, happiness and harmony. We wish you well. Congratulations!"


----------



## sibi

Yvonne, that bouquet looks so neat. How can I find it?


----------



## Eloise's mommy

This is me and my family I am the mom aka Melissa 30yrs old this photo is from my wedding on March 2 2013.


----------



## Redhead

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

I love this thread. I like seeing the people behind the screen. 
I only have a few recent pictures on my phone...and, I hate having my picture taken.
My name is Christy & I'm 36.


----------



## rachael

emysemys said:


> Well, congratulations!!
> 
> "May your new life together be filled with love, happiness and harmony. We wish you well. Congratulations!"



thank you emmmmyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Yvonne G

Eloise said:


> This is me and my family I am the mom aka Melissa 30yrs old this photo is from my wedding on March 2 2013.



OMG! You just got married? And you didn't tell us?

"Congratulations to you both and much happiness on your wedding day. May the love you share always continue to shine."​


----------



## FionaS

I have just got my first house with the soon to be husband and I got my wish - a dinosaur themed room! Here I am being thrilled!


----------



## Pugtato

Best I can do...Hello everyone! My name is Anna and I am Junior in college.


----------



## Jacqui

FionaS said:


> I have just got my first house with the soon to be husband and I got my wish - a dinosaur themed room! Here I am being thrilled!



What will you be using the room for? Congrats on your first home!




Pugtato said:


> Best I can do...Hello everyone! My name is Anna and I am Junior in college.



It's fine, we can all just grin and bear it.


----------



## FionaS

Jacqui said:


> FionaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just got my first house with the soon to be husband and I got my wish - a dinosaur themed room! Here I am being thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will you be using the room for? Congrats on your first home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pugtato said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best I can do...Hello everyone! My name is Anna and I am Junior in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine, we can all just grin and bear it.
Click to expand...





At the minute it is just a spare bedroom where the rabbit has free run, hopefully in time it will be a nursery.


----------



## Zamric

FionaS said:


> At the minute it is just a spare bedroom where the rabbit has free run, hopefully in time it will be a nursery.



so it becomes a Nursery after the rabbit dies? (sorry, OLD pregnacy joke for those who remember the old pregnacy test!)


----------



## morloch

Just a few pics of me. My husband and our 4 boys.


Oops, don't think pics uploaded. Sorry!


----------



## luvpetz27

This is my daughter and I trying on masks and being silly!


----------



## Tortigirl2

I'm Alli, 29. I don't really like pictures of myself, so here is one an my best friend from a few months ago


----------



## luvpetz27

Tortigirl2 said:


> I'm Alli, 29. I don't really like pictures of myself, so here is one an my best friend from a few months ago



Cute pic! Funny
I feel the same. I hate getting
my picture taken!!!!


----------



## Camdens tortoise

Im Stephanie, I live in Tampa FL and I will be 32 next month. My most recent pictures are with my family...I never have any by myself. Just a little bit about myself...Im a bone cancer survivor of 6 years and Im a stay at home Mom to my 3 1/2 year old son who is my WHOLE world! Life is good and we are really enjoying our new addition...our sulcata tortoise Frog!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Camdens tortoise said:


> Im Stephanie, I live in Tampa FL and I will be 32 next month. My most recent pictures are with my family...I never have any by myself. Just a little bit about myself...Im a bone cancer survivor of 6 years and Im a stay at home Mom to my 3 1/2 year old son who is my WHOLE world! Life is good and we are really enjoying our new addition...our sulcata tortoise Frog!



Very cute pics! my 2 yo son has a lightening McQueen bed


----------



## Jacqui

Camdens tortoise said:


> Im Stephanie, I live in Tampa FL and I will be 32 next month. My most recent pictures are with my family...I never have any by myself. Just a little bit about myself...Im a bone cancer survivor of 6 years and Im a stay at home Mom to my 3 1/2 year old son who is my WHOLE world! Life is good and we are really enjoying our new addition...our sulcata tortoise Frog!



Great looking family. Your child is so cute!


----------



## luvpetz27

I guess my pick is too silly. Nobody likes it. 
Just kidding!!  I like my silly picture!


----------



## Jacqui

luvpetz27 said:


> I guess my pick is too silly. Nobody likes it.
> Just kidding!!  I like my silly picture!



Actually when I first saw your picture I was wondering which one is you. I figure your the one not sticking the tongue out, but thoght you looked so young.


----------



## adamlikesbananas

I'm adam and I am 13 years old!




Oh and this is my turtle


----------



## Yvonne G

Cool hair style, Adam. And I LOVE your little turtle!!


----------



## luvpetz27

Jacqui said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my pick is too silly. Nobody likes it.
> Just kidding!!  I like my silly picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually when I first saw your picture I was wondering which one is you. I figure your the one not sticking the tongue out, but thoght you looked so young.
Click to expand...


That is me Jacqui. Thanx but I am not young  ....I am 43.
Thanx for the reply. I saw Yvonne's name and thot she replied. You surprised me 
Nice surprise


----------



## Jacqui

luvpetz27 said:


> That is me Jacqui. Thanx but I am not young  ....I am 43.
> Thanx for the reply. I saw Yvonne's name and thot she replied. You surprised me
> Nice surprise



You do not look that age.


----------



## adamlikesbananas

emysemys said:


> Cool hair style, Adam. And I LOVE your little turtle!!



Thanks!


----------



## harris

luvpetz27 said:


> This is my daughter and I trying on masks and being silly!



Not at all what I expected!


----------



## luvpetz27

harris said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my daughter and I trying on masks and being silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all what I expected!
Click to expand...


What did you expect? 
Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Ha


----------



## luvpetz27

Thought I would show you guys a better pic of my daughter since you cant see her face in the other one!!  That is my hubby too


----------



## mike taylor

Me and my hot wife


----------



## luvpetz27

mike taylor said:


> Me and my hot wife



Great picture!!  Yep, she is very pretty! Ha


----------



## N2TORTS

Ok .. Why not â€¦ Sally N Meâ€¦


----------



## Blakem

N2TORTS said:


> Ok .. Why not â€¦ Sally N Meâ€¦



Not at all what I expected. I actually wasn't sure what you would look like. Glad to put a face on your posts now!


----------



## tortadise

Nice vase collection JD.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

N2TORTS said:


> Ok .. Why not â€¦ Sally N Meâ€¦



Wow JD. I have wondered what you looked like! You and Sally are both very good looking . 

&luvpetz & BlakeM & his wife look great too! Iis cool seeing all these faces!


----------



## immayo

What cracks me up is for some strange reason I have always thought JD would be African American! I have a crazy imagination


----------



## ElizabethJane

Here's my sister and I in Kauai, HI, the MOST beautiful place ever!





Just me 





And this is my 3 year old son, Cason!


----------



## luvpetz27

immayo said:


> What cracks me up is for some strange reason I have always thought JD would be African American! I have a crazy imagination



OMG!!!! THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ElizabethJane..... Your pics are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Your son is adorable !!! You and your sister are gorgeous!! 


LOOKIN' GOOD DJ!!      I THOUGHT
SALLY WAS YOUR WIFE!!  BOY DO I FEEL SILLY NOW! BEAUTIFUL BIRD


----------



## N2TORTS

luvpetz27 said:


> immayo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What cracks me up is for some strange reason I have always thought JD would be African American! I have a crazy imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ElizabethJane..... Your pics are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Your son is adorable !!! You and your sister are gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> LOOKIN' GOOD DJ!!      I THOUGHT
> SALLY WAS YOUR WIFE!!  BOY DO I FEEL SILLY NOW! BEAUTIFUL BIRD
Click to expand...





Ha Ha Ha ..... you guys are sooooo funny ...! 
... Ok Mayo I do look a little like Rodney Alan Ripley ....for us old timers' remember him ? ....JJJ JJJ Jack N the box ' ..your really cooking jack !


----------



## Jacqui

Wow, JD is that really you? I had the skin color right, but failed to think hot enough.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok I guess I will join too  here's a pic of me I Hawaii taken in jan



I just turned 40 in Dec
Life is good


----------



## lkwagner

Okay why not lol my name is Liane and I'm 20 and I live in Michigan... I have 3 sulcata tortoises.

When I was younger...





And now....


----------



## Jacqui

I think we have some of the most beautiful and handsome members, along with them being so smart, talented, and generous.


----------



## taytay3391

Was in Vegas and met this guy! Looks so insanely much like zack galifinakis in the hangover.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! But that's just the cutest baby ever!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> I think we have some of the most beautiful and handsome members, along with them being so smart, talented, and generous.



thanks Jacqui


----------



## N2TORTS

Jacqui said:


> I think we have some of the most beautiful and handsome members, along with them being so smart, talented, and generous.



Jacqui ...... I agree ....and your name is right there on top of the list! 

.....and yes Y'vonne..... that is one cute " rug rat " ... I mean baby ~:shy:


----------



## mike taylor

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



luvpetz27 said:


> mike taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my hot wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture!!  Yep, she is very pretty! Ha
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## ElizabethJane

luvpetz27 said:


> immayo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What cracks me up is for some strange reason I have always thought JD would be African American! I have a crazy imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ElizabethJane..... Your pics are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Your son is adorable !!! You and your sister are gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> LOOKIN' GOOD DJ!!      I THOUGHT
> SALLY WAS YOUR WIFE!!  BOY DO I FEEL SILLY NOW! BEAUTIFUL BIRD
Click to expand...





Aww sheesh, thank you!  Love the pic of you and your daughter btw!!


----------



## LolaMyLove

Me and the kids...


----------



## pugsandkids

I love to see people! But if I'm gonna look I should contribute right? 
Just me



The whole family at a Timbers soccer game!


----------



## lynnedit

Go Portland, Oregon! Great pic of you and your family, Sarah.
In fact, Jacqui is right, this is a good lookin' bunch of humans and tortoises!
Sally is the cutest, though, and she knows it.

A pic of me and my son last week at the top of the Palm Springs tramway


----------



## pugsandkids

lynnedit said:


> Go Portland, Oregon! Great pic of you and your family, Sarah.
> In fact, Jacqui is right, this is a good lookin' bunch of humans and tortoises!
> Sally is the cutest, though, and she knows it.
> 
> A pic of me and my son last week at the top of the Palm Springs tramway



Thank you, love yours too!


----------



## shelloise

View attachment 41004
[/quote]


[/quote]

This is me


----------



## pugsandkids

I love that color!


----------



## lynnedit

Me too! Are you going out on the town ( but wish you could hang with your torts)?


----------



## Raeanncarr1

me


----------



## lisa127

I finally have a recent pic taken night before last. I had to share it because I love this pic since I'm with one of my beautiful daughters. Obviously, I am the older one in the photo...lol.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

taytay3391 said:


> Was in Vegas and met this guy! Looks so insanely much like zack galifinakis in the hangover.



He TOTALLY does! 






lisa127 said:


> I finally have a recent pic taken night before last. I had to share it because I love this pic since I'm with one of my beautiful daughters. Obviously, I am the older one in the photo...lol.



Not obvious at all. Which one is the mother and which one is the daughter? Tough to tell.


----------



## lisa127

That's very nice of you! Thanks!!


----------



## luvpetz27

You are both beautiful!! It is hard to tell!! You look great lisa 127!!


----------



## lisa127

Thanks, Amy! And no....I was NOT a teenage mom!!...lol (I have been asked that before)


----------



## shelloise




----------



## luvpetz27

Great picture shelloise!!! 
Very pretty outfit you are wearing!!


----------



## N2TORTS

Both pretty ladies .....and yes hard to tell which is Mom ... but I take bets she is the one holding the wine glass......


Gee.....this is like " can you sex my tortoise thead" .....

Much too young to tell......

JD~

PS. As I don't read this thread too much and took me 3 years to get the guts to post a pic ... I agree , we have alot of good looking folks here......Who would figure " tort nerds" are so darn pretty!


----------



## luvpetz27

N2TORTS said:


> Both pretty ladies .....and yes hard to tell which is Mom ... but I take bets she is the one holding the wine glass......
> 
> 
> Gee.....this is like " can you sex my tortoise thead" .....
> 
> Much too young to tell......
> 
> JD~
> 
> PS. As I don't read this thread too much and took me 3 years to get the guts to post a pic ... I agree , we have alot of good looking folks here......Who would figure " tort nerds" are so darn pretty!



AND HANDSOME JD!!  




lisa127 said:


> Thanks, Amy! And no....I was NOT a teenage mom!!...lol (I have been asked that before)



Ha! no worries. I did not think you were a teenage momma


----------



## lisa127

N2TORTS said:


> Both pretty ladies .....and yes hard to tell which is Mom ... but I take bets she is the one holding the wine glass......
> 
> 
> Gee.....this is like " can you sex my tortoise thead" .....
> 
> Much too young to tell......
> 
> JD~
> 
> PS. As I don't read this thread too much and took me 3 years to get the guts to post a pic ... I agree , we have alot of good looking folks here......Who would figure " tort nerds" are so darn pretty!



yes, you're right. my daughter is the one holding the beer!...lol (my guess is she looks a lot younger than she is as well). She is a college student at Ohio University. This pic was taken during Mom's Weekend there.


----------



## luvpetz27

Small world..... I went to Ohio University too !! 
How about those Halloween parties?? Lol


----------



## harris

All this Bobcat talk. BUCKEYES baby!!!


----------



## Zamric

lisa127 said:


> yes, you're right. my daughter is the one holding the beer!...lol (my guess is she looks a lot younger than she is as well). She is a college student at Ohio University. This pic was taken during Mom's Weekend there.



opps, I guessed wrong!


----------



## luvpetz27

harris said:


> All this Bobcat talk. BUCKEYES baby!!!



I love the Buckeyes too!!


----------



## shelloise

luvpetz27 said:


> Great picture shelloise!!!
> Very pretty outfit you are wearing!!



Thanks! That was the outfit I bought that day to wear at my daughter's wedding.


----------



## abclements

Since I just spent the last hour looking through these, I figured it was my turn.




Heres me and my girlfriend at a Washington State Cougars Football game! I'm 21 and the names Andrew (or just Drew) and if ya'll are curious about the abclements, my initials are ABC so ill let you figure that one out lol no clue who the persson to our right is lol


Oh and GO COUGS!!


And heres one from last night! Im and Air Force ROTC cadet and this is us at our awards dinner


----------



## luvpetz27

abclements said:


> Since I just spent the last hour looking through these, I figured it was my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres me and my girlfriend at a Washington State Cougars Football game! I'm 21 and the names Andrew (or just Drew) and if ya'll are curious about the abclements, my initials are ABC so ill let you figure that one out lol no clue who the persson t
> o our right is lol
> 
> 
> Oh and GO COUGS!!
> 
> 
> And heres one from last night! Im and Air Force ROTC cadet and this is us at our awards dinner
> 
> 
> Great looking couple!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Harris is a handsome dude and ABCclements and his girlfriend are great looking too. 
I guess people who like tortoises are beautiful inside & out


----------



## LeopardTortLover

Me being daft and posing!


----------



## clare n

Here's a more recent couple of me, the 6 yr old dreads are now gone!

And on the right is me, after doing a session on my friend I let her have a little go on me haha


----------



## RussTort

Stick and poke? I absolutely have to do that.


----------



## clare n

Stick and poke?


----------



## Vickie

Ok probably should take the bullet and most my picture though I am NOT photogenic at all.  Btw most of these are a couple yrs old I just totally avoid the camera. Only real difference with me though is my hair is longer. 

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee102/vickiesthings/Florida trip/100_1602.jpg

Here is me and the boys and NO that isn't my hubby its my bother in law that is my son's best friend. This is when we went on a 4 day trip to Disney through the Sunshine Foundation. 

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee102/vickiesthings/Florida trip/100_1629.jpg

Another one same trip and yes same brother in law. 

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee102/vickiesthings/camerapiks051.jpg

Then here is one of my hubby. Not the best of Jimmy however, only half good one I could find of my other half. He HATES pictures and typically the one always taking them.


----------



## farber2028

This is of my brother and me before a shot of tequila a few years back in Mazatlan, Mexico. I'm on the Right.


----------



## luvpetz27

Hey Clare n! Love the tats!! How many do u have? They look awesome from the picture!! 

Vickie....Great pictures!!  

Nick.......Great pick of u and your brother! Do u have a pick of u guys AFTER the tequila??


----------



## Kerryann

Here are some new ones from the zoo today


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Here are some new ones from the zoo today



Cute dress Kerryann


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some new ones from the zoo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dress Kerryann
Click to expand...


thanks, I got it at walmart.com


----------



## TommyZ

Then and now...


----------



## panda

I know I'm new and I'm not to photogenic either but here is my most recent photo(2years old now but I'm behind the camera most of the time now)




Wow I so don't look my age in that photo. I'm 30 and live in Canada, my name actually is Panda lol


----------



## Sh3wulf

Name is Alicia and I am 36


----------



## Walkers

Name is Jake. 24. And I'm probably wearing my favorite t shirt of all time!




Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Walkers said:


> Name is Jake. 24. And I'm probably wearing my favorite t shirt of all time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


Nice shirt! I LOVE the Walking Dead.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Walkers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name is Jake. 24. And I'm probably wearing my favorite t shirt of all time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shirt! I LOVE the Walking Dead.
Click to expand...


I agree, I love it and am kind of jealous


----------



## danielledelynn

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walkers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name is Jake. 24. And I'm probably wearing my favorite t shirt of all time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shirt! I LOVE the Walking Dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I love it and am kind of jealous
Click to expand...


I'm jealous too-- Where'd you get that shirt?


----------



## Walkers

Ordered it online. Not sure of the site though (ex girlfriend got it for me lol) 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## danielledelynn

Name is Danielle. Will be 30 in two months. I can't believe I just admitted that.


----------



## TommyZ

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



danielledelynn said:


> Name is Danielle. Will be 30 in two months. I can't believe I just admitted that.



Yep i know the feelin, i eclipsed 30 two years ago and i still dont want to admit it...i still get carded for beer though, which helps feed the ego, lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

TommyZ said:


> danielledelynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name is Danielle. Will be 30 in two months. I can't believe I just admitted that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep i know the feelin, i eclipsed 30 two years ago and i still dont want to admit it...i still get carded for beer though, which helps feed the ego, lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app
Click to expand...


I an 32 and I got carded for fireworks yesterday!! I am not sure how old you need to be to buy them tho. Either way getting carded feels good


----------



## kristin_roman

My names Kristin I have 2 turtles and 1 tortoise (for now) I just turned 21.


----------



## cally

My name is cally-


Im 23
Obviously female 
3 huskies <3
:] kale- russian tortoise 


Cally- Russian Tort <3


----------



## guille24

my name is Guillermo I'm from Wisconsin !!!


----------



## *misskerrimoo*

This would be me, & my bearded dragon (one of the two!), Lochey! Who is currently asleep on my chest, covered in his blankey.  I'm 27, from a small town in North Carolina, USA. 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Sh3wulf

CtTortoiseMom said:


> TommyZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielledelynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name is Danielle. Will be 30 in two months. I can't believe I just admitted that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep i know the feelin, i eclipsed 30 two years ago and i still dont want to admit it...i still get carded for beer though, which helps feed the ego, lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I an 32 and I got carded for fireworks yesterday!! I am not sure how old you need to be to buy them tho. Either way getting carded feels good
Click to expand...


I got carded at the liquor store a few weeks back and I ran around the counter and hugged the poor girl lol


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## immayo

I need to get the torts out more so I can work on a tan with them! haha


----------



## TommyZ

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



immayo said:


> I need to get the torts out more so I can work on a tan with them! haha



Lol, my tort gets wayyyy more sun than I do. Nice pic, but wheres the lil bean?? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## clare n

luvpetz27 said:


> Hey Clare n! Love the tats!! How many do u have? They look awesome from the picture!!
> 
> Vickie....Great pictures!!
> 
> Nick.......Great pick of u and your brother! Do u have a pick of u guys AFTER the tequila??





Hey  I've lost count I'm afraid, at a guess I'd say around 25 separate pieces some of which merge into large pieces. The dangers of being a tattoo artist haha


----------



## KimC90

My names Kim im 22 and live in Texas  
(No the kangaroo isnt mine hehe)


----------



## animalfreak

I'm Sydney!! Almost 13, and live in Dallas/Ft Worth Texas!!!!


----------



## Jabuticaba

KimC90 said:


> My names Kim im 22 and live in Texas
> (No the kangaroo isnt mine hehe)



Haha! I was about to ask when can I come visit and meet your 'roo. LOL 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM] & Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] (Darwin & Wallace)
Winnipeg, MB, Canada


----------



## Johnlaws

Hey everyone. I'm John. I'm 37 years old and live in the Cleveland area. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum mobile app
1. Sulcata baby
7. Assorted Ball Pythons
1. XL Savannah Monitor
1. Red Iguana


----------



## ladyjean22

Name is salli, 26 Living in upstate New York!


For some reason its not letting me post a pic...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using TortForum mobile app


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DawnH

Too fun - I am very new to the forum but it is awesome to see the faces of those who have helped me thus far!

I am also in TX, but a CA native. 

Here is a recent pic, I refuse to give my age - let's just say I am way older than the last few posters up top...lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Last week my friend, William, and his wife took me up to Kings Canyon/Sequoia National Parks to see the big trees. William took this picture of me sitting in front of one of the waterfalls that feeds the Kings River:


----------



## Evy

Hi I am Evy 24 years old and my husband Monte. ( I was eating when they took the pic.)




This is Blue the big white dog and Baxter the little chiwinnie 


Here is Penny besides Blue


Blue and me


Baxter and my other tortoise who is been rehomed



I love taking pics of a lot of things but my babies are my fav.
I hope you get the idea o my family ;0P


My loves:
Husband
2 dogs Blue (European hunt-mix) and Baxter (chiwinnie) 
Penny (sulcata)


*of


My loves:
Husband
2 dogs Blue (European hunt-mix) and Baxter (chiwinnie) 
Penny (sulcata)


----------



## Jacqui

Evy... cute couple! How did Blue get the name?

Yvonne your looking great, as always.


----------



## N2TORTS

*MAYO POST* : Hey â€¦ I recognize those two faces â€¦. :shy:

And Yvonne â€¦.super pics as always â€¦gosh you are a busy beaver! 


PS: should be mandatory for all mods to post their picsâ€¦.


----------



## wellington

N2TORTS said:


> *MAYO POST* : Hey â€¦ I recognize those two faces â€¦. :shy:
> 
> And Yvonne â€¦.super pics as always â€¦gosh you are a busy beaver!
> 
> 
> PS: should be mandatory for all mods to post their picsâ€¦.



Umm, no. But all posters saying that all mods should post pics, should have too post their pics


----------



## Evy

Jacqui said:


> Evy... cute couple! How did Blue get the name?
> 
> Thank you :0))
> I rescued Blue when he was about 2 years old in Spain. He is an European hunt mix. But his eyes are Blue which is unique color and very unusual for a dog who is not husky or other bread that have as a rule green/ blue color . I'm not sure of you can see them in the picture.
> Most dogs would have two different color eyes.
> Anyways, Blue got named by his previous owner because of his Blue eyes. :0D
> 
> 
> My loves:
> Husband
> 2 dogs Blue (European hunt-mix) and Baxter (chiwinnie)
> Penny (sulcata)


----------



## Jacqui

N2TORTS said:


> PS: should be mandatory for all mods to post their picsâ€¦.



Ahhhh let me think about that.... NO!!!




wellington said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MAYO POST* : Hey â€¦ I recognize those two faces â€¦. :shy:
> 
> And Yvonne â€¦.super pics as always â€¦gosh you are a busy beaver!
> 
> 
> PS: should be mandatory for all mods to post their picsâ€¦.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, no. But all posters saying that all mods should post pics, should have too post their pics
Click to expand...


He has and he's cute.


----------



## Lovenmysuber

Hi, I am Jenn, 35, & a new RT owner. I am originally from Ohio (Go Bucks!) but I have been living in New England for close to 15 years & we are living in Ct now.

The hubby & I




The kiddos


----------



## sulcata101

HI!

Here is what I like:
Cheerio


Gray


My fish.
Madagascar hissing cockroaches


Daisy


Fishing
Drawing




P.s. I'm 13


----------



## Nelsamye

Ok I'll jump on the bandwagon too, I mean I've looked through so many photos its only fair!

I'm Amy, 26, from the Seattle, WA area.






And here's my turtle tattoos! They are all filled with Maori symbols, I had them designed for me, each one represents something different about myself, my life, and my family.







Amy
Sulcata tortoise - Maximus


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Lovenmysuber said:


> Hi, I am Jenn, 35, & a new RT owner. I am originally from Ohio (Go Bucks!) but I have been living in New England for close to 15 years & we are living in Ct now.
> 
> The hubby & I
> 
> 
> 
> The kiddos



Hi, great pics & beautiful fam! I live in CT too and I have a froyo world that is pretty near me! Do you live in Northern CT?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Me showing one of my basenjis.



Me getting my first turbine helicopter training, been flying for these guys in their Huey. Time for the "sports car" of the helicopter world. ;-)


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Veterinary Technician, 21 years of critter luvin'
Schlomo aka "Mo" the rescue Sulcata, "man without a face"
"Larry" the Golden Greek..adopted
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis...show dogs extraordinare)

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

SenjiSandy said:


> Me showing one of my basenjis.
> 
> 
> Me getting my first turbine helicopter training, been flying for these guys in their Huey. Time for the "sports car" of the helicopter world. ;-)
> 
> 
> Sandy in Oregon
> .....................................................
> Veterinary Technician, 21 years of critter luvin'
> Schlomo aka "Mo" the rescue Sulcata, "man without a face"
> "Larry" the Golden Greek..adopted
> Dexter and Lola (Basenjis...show dogs extraordinare)
> 
> No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.
> Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app



Wow, very cool!!


----------



## LeopardTortLover

I'm Laura, 21 from Manchester, rainy England!




And my baby, Marley, who was 2 yesterday.


----------



## luvpetz27

Nelsamye said:


> Ok I'll jump on the bandwagon too, I mean I've looked through so many photos its only fair!
> 
> I'm Amy, 26, from the Seattle, WA area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my turtle tattoos! They are all filled with Maori symbols, I had them designed for me, each one represents something different about myself, my life, and my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy
> Sulcata tortoise - Maximus



I love your turtle tats!!!


----------



## N2TORTS

Jacqui said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: should be mandatory for all mods to post their picsâ€¦.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh let me think about that.... NO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MAYO POST* : Hey â€¦ I recognize those two faces â€¦. :shy:
> 
> And Yvonne â€¦.super pics as always â€¦gosh you are a busy beaver!
> 
> 
> PS: should be mandatory for all mods to post their picsâ€¦.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, no. But all posters saying that all mods should post pics, should have too post their pics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has and he's cute.
Click to expand...




Can you guess which one is me ? 



Now ya'll know how I end up with Hypos! 


and yes ....Mods need ID too! .....or was that " Love " ...


----------



## Nelsamye

luvpetz27 said:


> Nelsamye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll jump on the bandwagon too, I mean I've looked through so many photos its only fair!
> 
> I'm Amy, 26, from the Seattle, WA area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my turtle tattoos! They are all filled with Maori symbols, I had them designed for me, each one represents something different about myself, my life, and my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy
> Sulcata tortoise - Maximus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your turtle tats!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks! 6 hours in the chair but more than worth it! Anyone else on here have turtle tattoos? Maybe there should be a thread for that!


Amy
Sulcata tortoise - Maximus


----------



## Zamric

Not wanting to step on Yvonne's post with the Sequoias BUT I also got a chance to go see the Redwoods in California last month (as opposed to my yearly trip to PA. for Pennsic). Besides... it's been along time since my last pic on this site

Me and my grand-daughter next to a slice... this tree was about 2030 years old when they cut it down in 1939.




Us INSIDE a tree that used to be used as a camp site in inclement weather.




This one is hollow all the up...




...and these 2 are simease twins


----------



## N2TORTS

Come on Jaq' and Barb .... No fair! 
WOW .. Z man .. Super Cool !> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DawnH

I guess I will chime in as well.

My name is Dawn and I am a 44 (in 7 days!) mother to five amazing kids ranging from 5 to 26. (Not a typo...lol) I own my own business and also share my life with a Great Dane, White German Shepherd, Terrier Mix, Yorkie, Chihuahua (all rescues), two rescued kitties, two rescued cockatiels, a rescued ferret, six chickens and as of TOMORROW a 5 week old Sulcata. I am beyond excited.

I am a CA girl dying here in the hot state of TX. I have very dry humor (I think I am hilarious) and really enjoy reading the forum and learning so much each and every day. I appreciate all the help everyone has given me thus far!

Dawn


----------



## Blakem

Jacqui said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: should be mandatory for all mods to post their picsâ€¦.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh let me think about that.... NO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MAYO POST* : Hey â€¦ I recognize those two faces â€¦. :shy:
> 
> And Yvonne â€¦.super pics as always â€¦gosh you are a busy beaver!
> 
> 
> PS: should be mandatory for all mods to post their picsâ€¦.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, no. But all posters saying that all mods should post pics, should have too post their pics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has and he's cute.
Click to expand...




I think you're on Facebook! At least there aren't any Jacqui's I know!  you shouldn't hide what you look like. You definitely don't look like golem, from lord of the rings, or anything!


----------



## Lovenmysuber

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Lovenmysuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am Jenn, 35, & a new RT owner. I am originally from Ohio (Go Bucks!) but I have been living in New England for close to 15 years & we are living in Ct now.
> 
> The hubby & I
> 
> 
> 
> The kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, great pics & beautiful fam! I live in CT too and I have a froyo world that is pretty near me! Do you live in Northern CT?
Click to expand...



Thanks! Actually this was in Killingly, we are more Southeast, we are in New London County.


----------



## tiffanyluvstorts

I hate pics. But here's one.

. This is of me and my beautiful Mom in Mexico. I'm from Texas! 


I have a husband 
4 boys
2 Russians
Leopard Gecko
Tarantula
And a hermit crab 


Oops and four doggies. Sorry!! How could I leave out my babies???


----------



## sunshine_hugs

Hey everyone. I honestly don't have many pictures of myself....I'm always the one taking them. 

I'm 31 (almost 32), and live in Grenada (Caribbean). I love the turtle tattoos a couple pages back, and someone asked about other turtle tattoos. I have a "tortoise" tattoo, drawn by my 7 year old son. 

Here's me:


----------



## AnnV

I am new here and I am in New London County, CT. We live on 31 acres. 
Waiting thru my husbands 30 year Navy career, I have kind of exploded with all the animals on my bucket list. I've had the dogs and cats; currently 6 and 4 respectively. Then nearly 12 years ago I finally acted on my my first love and started riding lessons. Better late than never. I now have 3 horses on property. The chickens came along and now I would never be without them! And finally my tortoise obsession has been acted on. I have 3. I would love to have a turtle tattoo. I very nearly did, but opted for a mouse at that time. May get the turtle yet!
Ann from CT

Sent from my GT-P3113 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: should be mandatory for all mods to post their picsâ€¦.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh let me think about that.... NO!!!
Click to expand...


Don't let Jacqui fool yall. You just have to know where to look for her pics on here.


----------



## Lovenmysuber

Hi Sunshine, 
I love your tortoise tattoo.... I have my kids names in their handwriting on my ribs, but told them to start working on a picture for me, lol.



Hi Ann, 
We have some similarities; same county, hubby's careers (but mine is only working on 17, and then hopefully only staying in for 22), I too love horses- I grew up on a quarter horse farm in Ohio. Have a good day.


----------



## Baoh

*snap*


----------



## Jacqui

N2TORTS said:


> Come on Jaq' and Barb .... No fair!
> WOW .. Z man .. Super Cool !> Thanks for sharing!



I already get accused of being the reason folks leave TFO, posting my photo would make it a fact as we would have a mass exodus.


----------



## Beck

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



sunshine_hugs said:


> Hey everyone. I honestly don't have many pictures of myself....I'm always the one taking them.
> 
> I'm 31 (almost 32), and live in Grenada (Caribbean). I love the turtle tattoos a couple pages back, and someone asked about other turtle tattoos. I have a "tortoise" tattoo, drawn by my 7 year old son.
> 
> Here's me:



Did I see you in some sort if house hunting show?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## AnnV

Sunshine, I think that is one of the best tats I have ever seen! Your son has talent!!! Love the owl!

Lovenmysuber, I grew up in Ohio, too. Youngstown. My husband is from Boardman.
If you grew up in QH's, I would guess Columbus or west of there?
Ann

Sent from my GT-P3113 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sunshine_hugs

Thanks for the compliments on my tortoise tattoo....I love it! And, Lovenmysuber, I love the idea of your children's name in their own writing...cute! 

And yes, that was me and my family on House Hunters International (filming our move to Grenada). I'm very camera shy (well, shy, in general), so that was really stepping out of my comfort zone! hahaha.


----------



## NickWag

Nick. From Mandeville, LA (New Orleans area). I'm 31. Found this guy while crawfishing one day.


----------



## Lovenmysuber

Lovenmysuber, I grew up in Ohio, too. Youngstown. My husband is from Boardman.
If you grew up in QH's, I would guess Columbus or west of there?
Ann

Sent from my GT-P3113 using TortForum mobile app
[/quote]

Oh funny. My mom is from Cincinnati & they had Thoroughbreds & my dad is east of Columbus, but very close.

Jenn


----------



## Beck

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



sunshine_hugs said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my tortoise tattoo....I love it! And, Lovenmysuber, I love the idea of your children's name in their own writing...cute!
> 
> And yes, that was me and my family on House Hunters International (filming our move to Grenada). I'm very camera shy (well, shy, in general), so that was really stepping out of my comfort zone! hahaha.



I didn't see the whole episode, but I remember looking at one of the properties and thinking about its tortoise suitability. Little did I know that you were too! Very cool of you to step out of your comfort zone; you didn't look uncomfortable at all.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sunshine_hugs

Beck said:


> sunshine_hugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my tortoise tattoo....I love it! And, Lovenmysuber, I love the idea of your children's name in their own writing...cute!
> 
> And yes, that was me and my family on House Hunters International (filming our move to Grenada). I'm very camera shy (well, shy, in general), so that was really stepping out of my comfort zone! hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the whole episode, but I remember looking at one of the properties and thinking about its tortoise suitability. Little did I know that you were too! Very cool of you to step out of your comfort zone; you didn't look uncomfortable at all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app
Click to expand...



Hahaha....we actually didn't have the tortoises at that point, but got the first 2 while we were in the house we picked. Shortly after getting my redfoots, we moved to a much more suitable house for the torts, the dogs, the kids, and gardening....and we are trying to buy a 3 acres of land.  I love all my babies!


----------



## klinej50

I guess my turn my name is Jamie and I live in Texas with my two Leo's Bonny and Clyde[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## doletorts

Sorry about the filters i dont have many recent "good" photos of my self. My names dale im from northern illinois


I have 2 cats, thats one of them.


----------



## Penn

If you ever see a 6' 1" 250lbs Asian dude riding a bike at the L.A. River, that's me LOL!



My two little ones and I wearing our footsies on Christmas Eve



My Fab Five Daughters. 




Oops! Extra pic got in there.


----------



## Baoh

Penn, your daughters are all beautiful and that footsie pajama pic is awesome.


----------



## animalfreak

klinej50 said:


> I guess my turn my name is Jamie and I live in Texas with my two Leo's Bonny and Clyde[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Your very pretty! Lol cutest Leos I've ever seen!!!! I'm in the ft worth area! Haha sorry just had to put those out there!!


----------



## compassrose26

I'm Hannah, 17, and going to be an environmental biology/zoology major at Michigan state


----------



## buddysmate

Much bigger than my little 'Buddy'

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

This is me. Need some with my shelled friends...


My name is Shelly. Married to my bestie. Five beautiful daughter's. Born and raised in Arizona! Animal enthusiast, for sure! Have over 30 pets


----------



## immayo

Because TommyZ said I needed some pics with Vanilla Bean...















*
But seriously don't mess with us, we're crazy!*


----------



## apromann4

Whitney, vinilla bean is your tort look a like lol

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## TommyZ

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



immayo said:


> Because TommyZ said I needed some pics with Vanilla Bean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> But seriously don't mess with us, we're crazy!*



Awwww Hi Lil Beanie!!! What a cute lil tort! The Lil Bean sure has a pretty pet human I see too. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## harris

There's one thing I'm 100% certain of....... Tortoise gals are sooooo much purtier than turtle gals.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



immayo said:


> *
> But seriously don't mess with us, we're crazy!*





This made me giggle! So cute. Your tort is a doll.


----------



## Team Gomberg

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



apromann4 said:


> Whitney, vinilla bean is your tort look a like lol
> 
> Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app



Haha I kinda thought the same thing 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## compassrose26

Hannah and Lucy


----------



## sissyofone

This is me and my Beautiful Tort loving Bella. Shes having a fit to get her own.


----------



## sulcatasweety

hey guys! A little about me... Lover of most animals (hate spiders) 
wife to 1 amazing , lucky man
Mother to 6 wild kids ,2 furry dogs ,1 lazy cat,1 sweet sulcata, 2 beautiful boxies


----------



## TortyTom

Well this was cool seeing everyone's faces. So I'm Thomas in Houston,Tx and my Tort is Darwin. My Boxers Dagan and Duchess and my cat Taboo.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard

Here I am as of today with my girlfriends horse Apollo, got to ride him for the first time!


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it's time to bring this thread back to life. Come on all you newbies who haven't yet shown us what you look like. Post a picture of yourself!!

this is my most current picture, this past summer up at Sequoia National Park:


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'll play! 

I'm in Fargo, ND...21 years old, have 3 cats and a betta, baby Hermanns coming next week. Used to have a dog and a huge 75 gallon fancy goldfish setup.

This is my fiance, Taylor, and I.


----------



## Sh3wulf

this was taken this morning. Me and my littlest monkey Nini having our morning cuddle


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Me and Oliver!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

I tried to attach more than one but it won't let me. Ah well.

Never mind. It worked. I'm goofy, always making silly faces.


_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## Jacqui

a nice bunch of faces there!


----------



## Linz2491

Me and my minions ( sis is in the background )


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you and your kids and sis aren't bad, but my-o-my...what a cute little foal!!!


----------



## Linz2491

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you and your kids and sis aren't bad, but my-o-my...what a cute little foal!!!



Ha! Yeaaah, my gelding was in fact a cryptorchid stallion and so we got a surprise baby a few days ago. The parents are 10 hand palomino ponies


----------



## LisaTurtle

Here's me and a few pics of me & my daughter






And here's me and hubby!


----------



## Sh3wulf

Linz2491 said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you and your kids and sis aren't bad, but my-o-my...what a cute little foal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Yeaaah, my gelding was in fact a cryptorchid stallion and so we got a surprise baby a few days ago. The parents are 10 hand palomino ponies
Click to expand...


There's a fun surprise! Yeah C-something-stallion. Way to go boy! Lol


----------



## Mrs.T

Very cute foal indeed, my friends stallion was at my house for his holidays and managed to find his way into the mares so we are expecting there could be a couple of unplanned babies coming. He is a handsome man though so not to worried lol

Anyway I'm heather, 24, horses have always been the biggest part of my life but after an accident with my youngster 3 months ago I'm still on crutches and been told no more riding  so ill just have to happy with my snake, tam django and mrs t the tort


----------



## AZtortMom

Me and my boyfriend

[FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


Oh, yeah my actual name is Noel, just in case anyone is wondering [WINKING FACE]


----------



## Linz2491

Chainsawkitten said:


> Me and my boyfriend [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah my actual name is Noel, just in case anyone is wondering [WINKING FACE]





I need your boyfriends shirt! My bf is so Add!


----------



## AZtortMom

Great shirt, huh? I found it in Florida at a little shop outside of Naples


----------



## RuthJanice

Here are some pictures. 
The last two are when we went to Alaska to fish. 







And yes, that is a halibut ----


----------



## AZtortMom

RuthJanice said:


> Here are some pictures.
> The last two are when we went to Alaska to fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that is a halibut ----



That's a huge halibut![FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## T33's Torts

That's what I look like 
It's an old picture... My shell has really gotten some nice color since then..


----------



## Elohi

Latest pic of me from the other day.


----------



## Sh3wulf

Elohi said:


> Latest pic of me from the other day.



Such a cute tort and fantastic smile!!


----------



## shaf1457

Ok I'll give in. This is one of my most recent pics. It's me and my beautiful wife. We were married back in July of 2013.


----------



## Jacqui

You know what I enjoy most about these pictures? The little glimpes not only of how you look, but into your real life/worlds.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Jacqui said:


> You know what I enjoy most about these pictures? The little glimpes not only of how you look, but into your real life/worlds.



Jacqui, I don't have a life... Tortoise forum and my torts make up my new and improved world


----------



## Elohi

Decided to share more pictures of my favorite people and pets. 


My two year old. She is a hoot!



My 2 yr old and I. 



The three raddest kids I know. 



My middle child and I. 



My little redhead when she was a little younger. 



My best friend and soul mate on our wedding day. 



My three redheads hahaha
The dogs names are Dexter(minpin/chihuahua) and Echo(boxer)



My middle child and my oldest. 



My oldest and highly gifted pianist.



My ornate. 



My little leopard hatchling whom doesn't yet have a name. She's just "little queen" right now.


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi- You look to young to have kids!!


----------



## Elohi

tffnytorts said:


> Elohi- You look to young to have kids!!



LOL, I'm 34! And FEEL even older hahaha


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Elohi said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi- You look to young to have kids!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm 34! And FEEL even older hahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## lisa127

Elohi, I have a redhead too! Much older than yours though!
Here is a pic of her and me, but in a dark bar it's hard to see the red hair!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

My 5 daughter's. Husband in there with a Walking Dead bear. Haha

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## birdandtortoiselover

Here I am!

When it came to choosing my avatar, I wasn't sure if people typically put a picture of themselves or a picture of their tortoise, so I put both!


----------



## Jacqui

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> My 5 daughter's. Husband in there with a Walking Dead bear. Haha



Beautiful family! Are two of those girls twins?




birdandtortoiselover said:


> Here I am!
> 
> When it came to choosing my avatar, I wasn't sure if people typically put a picture of themselves or a picture of their tortoise, so I put both!



I think the way you did your avatar is really neat.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Nope! No twins.

Ages: 14, 12, 10, 7 and 3.


----------



## anm1221

Hi everyone! Well this is me! I am a redhead/ "ginger" lol I'll be 20 in about a month. I Live in Maryland. Oh yea the guy in the photo with me is my boyfriend we're high school sweethearts and just recently celebrated out 4 year anniversary.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



anm1221 said:


> Hi everyone! Well this is me! I am a redhead/ "ginger" lol I'll be 20 in about a month. I Live in Maryland. Oh yea the guy in the photo with me is my boyfriend we're high school sweethearts and just recently celebrated out 4 year anniversary.



Geez! You're so pretty!


----------



## anm1221

tffnytorts said:


> anm1221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Well this is me! I am a redhead/ "ginger" lol I'll be 20 in about a month. I Live in Maryland. Oh yea the guy in the photo with me is my boyfriend we're high school sweethearts and just recently celebrated out 4 year anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez! You're so pretty!
Click to expand...


Lol I have a hard time believing that sometimes but thanks!


----------



## diamondbp

Elohi said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi- You look to young to have kids!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm 34! And FEEL even older hahaha
Click to expand...


I deal with the same thing! lol I have six kids and just turned 30  People freak because they think I'm like 20 years old. It's good to look young right?! lol go us!


Well I guess it's time lol. I JUST turned 30 and I have 6 kids. Yes.. I'm the crazy Catholic guy with a ton of kids at a young age  So here is me and crew at the Audubon zoo and at Oak Alley Planation Levee. I have one boy (my oldest) and five girls.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



diamondbp said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi- You look to young to have kids!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm 34! And FEEL even older hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deal with the same thing! lol I have six kids and just turned 30  People freak because they think I'm like 20 years old. It's good to look young right?! lol go us!
> 
> 
> Well I guess it's time lol. I JUST turned 30 and I have 6 kids. Yes.. I'm the crazy Catholic guy with a ton of kids at a young age  So here is me and crew at the Audubon zoo and at Oak Alley Planation Levee. I have one boy (my oldest) and five girls.
Click to expand...




I'm a young mom of 5, as well. The looks and comments we get are hilarious, but sometimes rude.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



ShellyTurtleTort said:


> diamondbp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elohi- You look to young to have kids!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm 34! And FEEL even older hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deal with the same thing! lol I have six kids and just turned 30  People freak because they think I'm like 20 years old. It's good to look young right?! lol go us!
> 
> 
> Well I guess it's time lol. I JUST turned 30 and I have 6 kids. Yes.. I'm the crazy Catholic guy with a ton of kids at a young age  So here is me and crew at the Audubon zoo and at Oak Alley Planation Levee. I have one boy (my oldest) and five girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a young mom of 5, as well. The looks and comments we get are hilarious, but sometimes rude.
Click to expand...




I didn't mean to offend anyone


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

I didn't mean you. Just a generalized statement.

This is my family pic for 2013.


----------



## diamondbp

I'm surely not offended.

You have a beautiful family! That picture is priceless


----------



## T33's Torts

That is super cute 
I did one like that with torts


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

We did, too! Lol
Thanks, you two!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



ShellyTurtleTort said:


> We did, too! Lol
> Thanks, you two!



That is adorable! Mine are a little too large for such a well planned picture!


----------



## Barista5261

A picture of several pictures, but..... My fiancÃ©e popping the question in front of Cinderella's Castle in Disney last year [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## MzNENA

Pic of me lol newish member.
On halloween this year with my son


----------



## bouaboua

This is me, when I was young.


----------



## MzNENA

Few more photos.

Husband & our son 




My son during the holidays 




And myself 






Instagram: mzn3na


----------



## T33's Torts

This is legitimately what I look like.


----------



## MzNENA

tffnytorts said:


> This is legitimately what I look like.



An artist depiction?
Lovely either way


----------



## T33's Torts

Lol! But no. I'm literally a stick figure.


----------



## MzNENA

I don't believe this.
Let us see photos


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine. The closest anyone here has of a picture of me


Yes, in a bar. If a man can't walk in a bar with a big tortoise in his handsâ€¦yup, there's a joke there some where. Lol.


----------



## lkwagner




----------



## MzNENA

A tortoise & a man, walk into a bar. . .
Lol


You are gorgeous!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



MzNENA said:


> I don't believe this.
> Let us see photos



I don't do pictures 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fine. The closest anyone here has of a picture of me
> Yes, in a bar. If a man can't walk in a bar with a big tortoise in his handsâ€¦yup, there's a joke there some where. Lol.



That's a nice tort you got there


----------



## MzNENA

Awwww 
Some day.
Some day we shall see photos lol


----------



## T33's Torts

""""Some day"""""


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

tffnytorts said:


> """"Some day"""""



Ha! I thought you were caving! Physic!


----------



## T33's Torts

My trusty white rubber band. I broke the blue one :-/


----------



## MzNENA

Progress!!
Some kind of a photo 
Lol ahh got to love when a trusty rubberband snaps in your hands :dodgy:


----------



## LolaMyLove

Here is what I look like in my daughter eyes.


I'm the one with the long hair.

Here's my version. I'm no stick figure, more like an apple or a pear.



I do not normally allow pictures of myself but this was a great weekend and worth every bad picture!


----------



## Blakem

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Fine. The closest anyone here has of a picture of me
> Yes, in a bar. If a man can't walk in a bar with a big tortoise in his handsâ€¦yup, there's a joke there some where. Lol.



A man knows what kind of brewski he likes coors original. Nice choice. Also, nice tortoise.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's kosher.


----------



## SpdTrtl

Me!


----------



## Beeliz

http://


----------



## Raymo2477

Here's me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

PBR. Love it!!!


----------



## EvaRose

Here's me! Nice to meet everyone


----------



## TommyZ

Myself and my Mrs tonight at the Metropolitan Opera. Snow storm didnt keep us in!


----------



## Jacqui

We just have such a bunch of beautiful inside and out members.


----------



## TommyZ

Hey whered all the retro pics go? New thread?


----------



## Yvonne G

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-86277.html


----------



## TommyZ

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Yvonne G said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-86277.html



Gracias


----------



## T33's Torts

You- who! Jacqui! Here!


----------



## DobbyRed

Hi to all!!
Im Andy with my future wife Charlene.


----------



## MzNENA

Beautiful couple, Congratulations!


----------



## Jacqui

Andy, do you have a date set?


----------



## BenAnsell

There's some of mee  I'm a artist in the uk and an avid tortoise lover <3


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*02-22-2014 // Chewy and I*


----------



## tortoisetime565

I like to describe my features similar to those of Justin Timberlake or Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## DayDreamer

always behind the camera haha only 2 pictures of me i can find and they are almost 6 years old. 


who doesnt go to universal stuidos and take a photo with their newborn getting eaten by jaws. (excuse the tummy she was like 3 weeks old in this picture and ya'know no personal trainer haha)




and the princess almost 6 years later


----------



## mollydee

Figured this one would be appropriate my favorite tortoise necklace aka esquat my sulcata [GREEN HEART]


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



mollydee said:


> Figured this one would be appropriate my favorite tortoise necklace aka esquat my sulcata [GREEN HEART]



Careful dear! Tortoise pee doesn't feel pleasant around the chest!


----------



## mollydee

tffnytorts said:


> mollydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figured this one would be appropriate my favorite tortoise necklace aka esquat my sulcata [GREEN HEART]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful dear! Tortoise pee doesn't feel pleasant around the chest!
Click to expand...


Haha ! He has gotten me before but thankfully not my chest - really I worry about my hair he tends to burrow in it if I lay anywhere he can get to it. He's lucky I love him so


----------



## Tom

DayDreamer said:


> and the princess almost 6 years later



Does she now profess and odd unexplainable fear of sharks?


----------



## DayDreamer

Tom said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the princess almost 6 years later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she now profess and odd unexplainable fear of sharks?
Click to expand...


no she loves them oddly enough xD


----------



## mike taylor

Come on! Tffnytorts you have to post a picture! It's not that bad . It will not take your soul I promise . LoL


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



mike taylor said:


> Come on! Tffnytorts you have to post a picture! It's not that bad . It will not take your soul I promise . LoL



Heyyy!!! I don't see one of you! 
I've never liked to be in pictures. Maybe there's a baby pic I can find.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm all over the place .


Me at Kelly's place .


----------



## T33's Torts

This was in... umm.. high school, maybe? Probably freshman or sophomore year. I'm on the left, my friend Molly on the right. I think that was the last time I actually wore make up. Hahaha.


----------



## mike taylor

There you are sort of . You have nothing to worry about your very beautiful . Not hitting on you or nothing I promise . Don't understand why women have a hard time with pictures . My wife hates them to .


----------



## dmmj

Is this our third thread"


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Is this our third thread"



This is the same picture thread from before. I think someone combined this thread with previous threads. I am fairly certain that this (post 252) was the OP before it was combined with previous thread(s).


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...I couldn't see having so many different threads on the same subject, and thought it would be nice to see them all in one place. So, guilty as charged!


----------



## T33's Torts

Thinking of it now, I should've posted on the ither thread. 
Oops, sorry mods..


----------



## Zamric

tffnytorts said:


> Thinking of it now, I should've posted on the ither thread.
> Oops, sorry mods..



OK then. Its settled... this last pic belongs on another thread... so you still own one for this thread.... Right? You do know how to take a selfie don't you? 

I am really curious what the "With Make-up" and "With-out Make-up" match up.....


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Zamric said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of it now, I should've posted on the ither thread.
> Oops, sorry mods..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then. Its settled... this last pic belongs on another thread... so you still own one for this thread.... Right? You do know how to take a selfie don't you?
Click to expand...


I had a 8 year old teach me what a selfie is.  I swear sometimes I feel 80.


----------



## Zamric

tffnytorts said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of it now, I should've posted on the ither thread.
> Oops, sorry mods..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK then. Its settled... this last pic belongs on another thread... so you still own one for this thread.... Right? You do know how to take a selfie don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a 8 year old teach me what a selfie is.  I swear sometimes I feel 80.
Click to expand...


Technology is designed for kids, by Kids.... you don't stand a chance!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Tom said:


> DayDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the princess almost 6 years later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she now profess and odd unexplainable fear of sharks?
Click to expand...


Ive caught a couple of sharks as I punched one in the nose. They were four foot blue sharks. I hit a six foot shark with my jack pole last summer. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

Here's me!


My beautiful 8 1/2 year old daughter at one of her only quiet moments:


And my fiancÃ© Brandon and me (getting married in just under a year!) - don't mind his face of red shagginess... Lol.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



LoutheRussian said:


> I punched one in the nose



That really doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I punched one in the nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really doesn't seem like a good idea.
Click to expand...


Lol agreed.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Haha had to show him who's boss. And how many people can say they punched a shark? I had to get the jig hook out of his mouth and he wouldn't hold still so I punched it. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


What do I look like? Well let me Snap another shot and hope I don't break the camera




[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

Better watch your back.. They'e probably to get you....


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> Better watch your back.. They'e probably to get you....


Am I being eaten by a turtle shark?


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



LoutheRussian said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch your back.. They'e probably to get you....
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being eaten by a turtle shark?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


ITS JUST A SHARK OKAY FINE. I can't draw. *dramatically flips hair* 
I'm just kidding. I can't draw.


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch your back.. They'e probably to get you....
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being eaten by a turtle shark?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ITS JUST A SHARK OKAY FINE. I can't draw. *dramatically flips hair*
> I'm just kidding. I can't draw.
Click to expand...


You are a far better artist than I am. 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



LoutheRussian said:


> You are a far better artist than I am.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## LoutheRussian

tffnytorts said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a far better artist than I am.
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
Click to expand...


The braid on the left needs to be a little longer than the other 


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> LoutheRussian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch your back.. They'e probably to get you....
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being eaten by a turtle shark?
> 
> 
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ITS JUST A SHARK OKAY FINE. I can't draw. *dramatically flips hair*
> I'm just kidding. I can't draw.
Click to expand...


Hahaha. Actually lol'ed on this one!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



LoutheRussian said:


> The braid on the left needs to be a little longer than the other
> [TURTLE]LoutheRussian



What a typical man.. picky picky.. 
  Kidding of course.


----------



## Ashes

Hahaha! You two crack me up.


----------



## T33's Torts

Ashley, I've got reply for you, but I'm posting it on the Pretend Chat, because I dont want to derail this one.


----------



## Yvonne G

tffnytorts said:


> Ashley, I've got reply for you, but I'm posting it on the Pretend Chat, because I dont want to derail this one.



"Derail"??????? the last actual picture was posted 10 pages ago! (JK)


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley, I've got reply for you, but I'm posting it on the Pretend Chat, because I dont want to derail this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Derail"??????? the last actual picture was posted 10 pages ago! (JK)
Click to expand...


Lol right?!


----------



## DobbyRed

Jacqui it will be for next august.


----------



## T33's Torts

Any new members want to add to this thread? 
Just a little bump.


----------



## N2TORTS

sure why not ......





can you guess ?


----------



## naturalman91

i'm 6,5 and slightly hairy hope the picture doesn't scare anymore i am also known to always be caught slightly out of frame


----------



## Ashes

Omg!!! I can tell my fiancÃ© I found Bigfoot!!!!!


----------



## naturalman91

littledude said:


> Omg!!! I can tell my fiancÃ© I found Bigfoot!!!!!



just call me beefsquatch and hide the beef jerky and bacon. 

no joke i live in bigfoot sighting captial of the US we have a "bigfoot trap" by one of our lakes its literally a huge hole with leaves covering it that's it


----------



## T33's Torts

This is a comedy thread!


----------



## Ashes

naturalman91 said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! I can tell my fiancÃ© I found Bigfoot!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just call me beefsquatch and hide the beef jerky and bacon.
> 
> no joke i live in bigfoot sighting captial of the US we have a "bigfoot trap" by one of our lakes its literally a huge hole with leaves covering it that's it
Click to expand...


Haha! No way! Where's that?!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



littledude said:


> naturalman91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! I can tell my fiancÃ© I found Bigfoot!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just call me beefsquatch and hide the beef jerky and bacon.
> 
> no joke i live in bigfoot sighting captial of the US we have a "bigfoot trap" by one of our lakes its literally a huge hole with leaves covering it that's it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! No way! Where's that?!
Click to expand...


I'm going to guess Southern Oregon? Lucky guess. 
Ashley, if you tap the icon picture, it'll give you a biography of the member.


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalman91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! I can tell my fiancÃ© I found Bigfoot!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just call me beefsquatch and hide the beef jerky and bacon.
> 
> no joke i live in bigfoot sighting captial of the US we have a "bigfoot trap" by one of our lakes its literally a huge hole with leaves covering it that's it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! No way! Where's that?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to guess Southern Oregon? Lucky guess.
> Ashley, if you tap the icon picture, it'll give you a biography of the member.
Click to expand...


Lmao. You smarta**. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## naturalman91

littledude said:


> naturalman91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! I can tell my fiancÃ© I found Bigfoot!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just call me beefsquatch and hide the beef jerky and bacon.
> 
> no joke i live in bigfoot sighting captial of the US we have a "bigfoot trap" by one of our lakes its literally a huge hole with leaves covering it that's it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! No way! Where's that?!
Click to expand...


applegate Oregon right by applegate lake. i live in medford about 20 mins from it. i've seen my fair share of weird stuff in the words around here to but i personally think its a hairy hippy with dread locks running around (no offense to anyone i am not judging or sterotyping just saying)


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



littledude said:


> Lmao. You smarta**. Thank you for letting me know.



It's my middle name.


----------



## Teacherstortoise

Here's me, may as well resurrect this!


----------



## TortyTom

This is me at the Houston Zoo!


----------



## Elohi

TortyTom said:


> View attachment 76366
> View attachment 76367
> 
> This is me at the Houston Zoo!



^^you mean, "this is me riding my pet cheetah." 
LOL


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## TortyTom

Haha! Yeah that's it. I just didn't want people to get jealous that I have a pet cheetah! Haha!


----------



## Ashes

Lol too late.


----------



## Kitty Tracy

Hi everyone, why you not put your picture yourself. What is this forum means of new look thread. I am Tracy.





La Mesa, CA 






Rees2 said:


> Post a picture of yourself so we can find out what you look like.I'll leave myself unseen.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## T33's Torts

Fine, fine. I've given up. 
I even made a Facebook account, how weird is that?!


----------



## Elohi

Tiffany you are very pretty. I'm glad you have a fb page now!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes

Elohi said:


> Tiffany you are very pretty. I'm glad you have a fb page now!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Agreed!!!


----------



## Elohi

My middle child and I being silly (hair for two) hahaha


And my wonderful husband and I. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi

My three kids and I. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## T33's Torts

Elohi said:


> Tiffany you are very pretty. I'm glad you have a fb page now!
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Thanks. 
I had a page a long time ago, but I think I deleted it.. Can't remember why. I'm going to text me friend. She might remember!


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 76896
> 
> Fine, fine. I've given up.
> I even made a Facebook account, how weird is that?!


All I can say is wow! Hottie!


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> All I can say is wow! Hottie!


Thanks Mike. I had to actually take a picture of myself. Weird, huh? Ashley (littledude) decided it wasn't OK for my FB icon to be a drawn stick figure.


----------



## mike taylor

tffnytorts said:


> Thanks Mike. I had to actually take a picture of myself. Weird, huh? Ashley (littledude) decided it wasn't OK for my FB icon to be a drawn stick figure.


Yeah a stick figure would be weird .


----------



## T33's Torts

mike taylor said:


> Yeah a stick figure would be weird .


Oh shut up.  It was pretty accurate! 
*for reference, its a page or two back.


----------



## mike taylor

Ha ha


----------



## BowDownBowser

This is of my wife and I along with our dogs Bence (Black) and Ollie (Brown)


----------



## Ashes

tffnytorts said:


> Oh shut up.  It was pretty accurate!
> *for reference, its a page or two back.


It was NOT accurate!!!


----------



## Ashes

My little cousin and me!!


----------



## mike taylor

Now that you put a picture up doesn't some else need to post one? ( forum name starting with a J ) hint hint


----------



## alex_ornelas

I dont take many selfies but me and my boyfriend at prom


----------



## Zamric

What a nice looking, young couple!


----------



## alex_ornelas

Thank you


----------



## macky9326

This is me, just up and working a nightshift, so ignore the crazy hair (although I think it looks pretty awesome!)


----------



## lismar79

Me & my other hobby love


----------



## Jacqui

Lisa do you play for other then your own enjoyment?


----------



## Neal

Me and my girls.


----------



## Jacqui

They look like they will be breaking a few hearts when they get older.


----------



## lismar79

Jacqui said:


> Lisa do you play for other then your own enjoyment?



My dad & brothers play in bands. My husband is also a great guitar, banjo player. I play mandolyn & guitar & some times sing. Mostly family get togethers & sometimes charities. I'm not as good as them though


----------



## Jlant85

^_^v hi from the jlant team ^_^v


My partner in crime. 
Senior jlant 
And jr jlant


----------



## Yvonne G

He's adorable!


----------



## StuMac

Me and Slash.


----------



## harris

StuMac said:


> View attachment 80292
> 
> 
> Me and Slash.


 

UP THE IRONS!!!!


----------



## StuMac

With a name like Harris I'd expect nothing less!! Best band in the world!


----------



## KatieandKyle

This is the most recent! Before prom! I didn't sleep much that night! He rolled in about 3.... Thankfully we have GPS on his phone!!! I'm not quite sure how my parents survived!!!


----------



## MissKing12

Just joined forum. Can't wait to learn all I can and make new acquaintances of like minds.


----------



## Yvonne G

Welcome to the Forum, Miss King!


----------



## T33's Torts

*clears throat*
Attention, attention please, if a Miss Jacqui could please glance this way. There are several people expecting a picture from you... @mike taylor @N2TORTS etc. (i don't mean to drag y'all into the line of fire, but c'mon here, she has _mod powers, _we must stick with the ones we have) 
We (at least _I)_ promise we won't be mean, because really, there won't be a reason to be! Hahaha...

@Jacqui, it isn't nice to leave people waiting... and us, kind, innocent people at that!


----------



## dmmj

tffnytorts said:


> *clears throat*
> Attention, attention please, if a Miss Jacqui could please glance this way. There are several people expecting a picture from you... @mike taylor @N2TORTS etc. (i don't mean to drag y'all into the line of fire, but c'mon here, she has _mod powers, _we must stick with the ones we have)
> We (at least _I)_ promise we won't be mean, because really, there won't be a reason to be! Hahaha...
> 
> Jacqui, it isn't nice to leave people waiting... and us, kind, innocent people at that!


I can't hold myself to the not being mean comment. I can't do it.


----------



## N2TORTS

Dear Santa ......


----------



## T33's Torts

dmmj said:


> I can't hold myself to the not being mean comment. I can't do it.


C'mon! You can do this! Breath in, breath out. Simple! 
_You *are *Captain Awesome, right? _Such an easy task for such a member...


----------



## T33's Torts

N2TORTS said:


> Dear Santa ......


Nope! For that, we'd have to wait a good 7 months! That is time we do not have!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> *clears throat*
> Attention, attention please, if a Miss Jacqui could please glance this way. There are several people expecting a picture from you... @mike taylor @N2TORTS etc. (i don't mean to drag y'all into the line of fire, but c'mon here, she has _mod powers, _we must stick with the ones we have)
> We (at least _I)_ promise we won't be mean, because really, there won't be a reason to be! Hahaha...
> 
> @Jacqui, it isn't nice to leave people waiting... and us, kind, innocent people at that!



No.


----------



## JoesMum

OK here goes. This is me on holiday in France a couple of years ago


----------



## N2TORTS

Nice shot Mum's ....one heck of a dessert too!


----------



## N2TORTS

Jacqui said:


> No.





Jacqui said:


> No.


 
http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/The_Word_is_%22No%22?file=Sesame_Street_The_Word_is_No


----------



## Jacqui

N2TORTS said:


> http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/The_Word_is_%22No%22?file=Sesame_Street_The_Word_is_No



I don't think that will help Tif.


----------



## Jacqui

N2TORTS said:


> Nice shot Mum's ....one heck of a dessert too!



I agree!


----------



## JoesMum

That was small compared with the one my husband had! If anyone is ever in Uzès (near Pont du Gard and Avignon), I heartily recommend Passion Vanille. It's an amazing ice cream parlour


----------



## yillt

)

not a great photo of me. Probably because I took it myself.


----------



## Yvonne G

You are beautiful, Bella! And I love your hair.


----------



## tortadise

Here's some new ones of me.

Costa Rica last year helping a 3 toed sloth back into the tree.


And then my brothers and my mom. They say I'm the milk man baby Lol since I'm so huge compared to the others. Ha


----------



## yillt

Yvonne G said:


> You are beautiful, Bella! And I love your hair.


Thank you!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kelly, if your the milkman baby, then all I can say is your Milkman sure delivers quality.


----------



## tortadise

Lol. Thanks.


----------



## dmmj

I just got my new camera


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, you great, big, beautiful hunk, you!!!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, you great, big, beautiful hunk, you!!!


Well now you are gonna be disappointed, camera charging as we speak.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Heres me on graduation day!!


----------



## Shakudo

Me


----------



## tortoisetime565

I like the bonsai trees!!


----------



## Ashes

Yvonne G said:


> You are beautiful, Bella! And I love your hair.


Agreed!! I'm jealous of red heads.


----------



## Shakudo

tortoisetime565 said:


> I like the bonsai trees!!



Thanks 

One of my hobby's and passions


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tortoise Forum.


----------



## dmmj

I warned you guys.






OMG, I do look like ron howard.


----------



## tortadise

Not gonna lie cap'n, there is a bit of Ron Howard for sure. Looking good. Great to have you back.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nah, you've got more hair!

But I must say, you're lookin' good! Lost some weight, huh? Now, next time...how about a nice smile?


----------



## erdavis

Very interesting to see what everyone looks like!! Don't have many pics of just me, but here is one if me and my boyfriend and then me and my little cousin


----------



## Telid

yillt said:


> )
> View attachment 82040
> not a great photo of me. Probably because I took it myself.


If you have not already, I strongly recommend a Meredith from Brave as a possible Halloween costume.


----------



## yillt

Telid said:


> If you have not already, I strongly recommend a Meredith from Brave as a possible Halloween costume.


Do I really look that much like a cartoon character? . Just kidding. I am sure that that would scare the whole of London.


----------



## Telid

yillt said:


> Do I really look that much like a cartoon character? . Just kidding. I am sure that that would scare the whole of London.


As an Englishman, I can safely say that London can do with some scaring.


----------



## guille24

This is me today releasing painted turtles back in the wild !


----------



## Blgreek08

Awe super cute! I'm glad the leaches are gone and they are going back where they belong <3


----------



## yillt

Telid said:


> As an Englishman, I can safely say that London can do with some scaring.


I think they need a lot if you ask me.


----------



## T33's Torts

yillt said:


> )
> View attachment 82040
> not a great photo of me. Probably because I took it myself.


Bella, my best friend is a redhead too! She actually lives near-ish London, as well!


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> Bella, my best friend is a redhead too! She actually lives near-ish London, as well!


Careful Bella - she's stalking you.


----------



## T33's Torts

Telid said:


> Careful Bella- she's stalking you.


I like that shirt you're wearing, Sean. The color's nice, it suits you..


----------



## yillt

T33's Torts said:


> Bella, my best friend is a redhead too! She actually lives near-ish London, as well!


She can dress up with me at Halloween to then. PS please DONT stalk me.  lol.


----------



## Telid

T33's Torts said:


> I like that shirt you're wearing, Sean. The color's nice, it suits you..


Watching me undress? Scandalous!



yillt said:


> She can dress up with me at Halloween to then. PS please DONT stalk me.  lol.


Theme costumes!


----------



## T33's Torts

yillt said:


> She can dress up with me at Halloween to then. PS please DONT stalk me.  lol.


Sorry, I was kidding.


----------



## yillt

T33's Torts said:


> Sorry, I was kidding.


That's fine. I knew that.  :):


----------



## tortoisetime565

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's time to bring this thread back to life. Come on all you newbies who haven't yet shown us what you look like. Post a picture of yourself!!
> 
> this is my most current picture, this past summer up at Sequoia National Park:




I FOUND YOU!! @YVONNEG


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> I FOUND YOU!! @YVONNEG


Lol!!! You are too funny! But yay! Look, it's Yvonne!!!!!


----------



## tortoisetime565

I spent like 30 mins searching. Lol.


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> I spent like 30 mins searching. Lol.


Lmao - u know u can search for what just Yvonne has posted, right?


----------



## jaizei

When you find Jacqui's picture, you've made it.


----------



## Ashes

jaizei said:


> When you find Jacqui's picture, you've made it.


She just refuses! Lol.


----------



## Elohi

I found Isaiah on fb but I haven't sent him a friend request yet. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565

You can friend me Elohi!! #crazytortoiseclub


----------



## dmmj

Re: jacqui, I suspect it is more like big foot, people claimed to have seen her, but no clear evidence of whether she does exist, is around.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoa...wait a minute! Did you just say that Jacqui has big feet?????


----------



## RainsOn




----------



## tortadise

That's an awesome painting.


----------



## RainsOn

Thanks! It is a work in progress in the photo. That was taken about 7 years ago. Painting sold a long time ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nice trike. Do you ride much? I used to have a Harley with a stock side car, but the insurance got to be too much and I had to sell it.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne, you were a harley babe? I never knew.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh yeah! Vroom, vroom!


----------



## Flipper

This was an entertaining winter selfie. Winter rules and I miss it!


----------



## RainsOn

Yvonne, I assume that is you in the photo. Really nice rig. What year is it?
My Honda Shadow actually has 4 wheels. I had to put a "trike kit" on it - I am 4'10" and could not get my feet flat on the ground. The kit even has reverse gear.
I have added more custom paint since that photo. Fenders look like they are beaded.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Re: jacqui, I suspect it is more like big foot, people claimed to have seen her, but no clear evidence of whether she does exist, is around.



I kinda like the mystery.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Whoa...wait a minute! Did you just say that Jacqui has big feet?????



Didn't you notice them when I was at your place?


----------



## Jacqui

Ashes said:


> She just refuses! Lol.



Nothing personal. I am just really quiet and extremely camera shy.


----------



## Jacqui

Flipper said:


> This was an entertaining winter selfie. Winter rules and I miss it!



Beautiful picture! I miss winter too. I am not a big fan of temps over the 70s.


----------



## Ashes

Jacqui said:


> Nothing personal. I am just really quiet and extremely camera shy.


 I understand.


----------



## Yvonne G

RainsOn said:


> Yvonne, I assume that is you in the photo. Really nice rig. What year is it?
> My Honda Shadow actually has 4 wheels. I had to put a "trike kit" on it - I am 4'10" and could not get my feet flat on the ground. The kit even has reverse gear.
> I have added more custom paint since that photo. Fenders look like they are beaded.



It was an '81. We bought it new and kept if for about 10 years.


----------



## Flipper

Jacqui said:


> Beautiful picture! I miss winter too. I am not a big fan of temps over the 70s.


Thanks so much!  I'm not very photogenic, but I try. Lol!

I agree about temps > 70 and we've been in the 90's :bummer:


----------



## IBeenEasy

RainsOn said:


> View attachment 86449
> View attachment 86455


cool trike !!!


----------



## taza

Hi this is me on Canada day. Had to work that day.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a great picture, Sandy! Wow, you're a bus driver? I don't think I could do that. I clip curbs on right turns frequently in my full size pick up, even thought I am aware. Just can't seem to go wide enough.


----------



## taza

Yvonne G said:


> That's a great picture, Sandy! Wow, you're a bus driver? I don't think I could do that. I clip curbs on right turns frequently in my full size pick up, even thought I am aware. Just can't seem to go wide enough.


I do too sometimes, lol. I ride a motorcycle as well but never do it then. Thank god it would probably be a bad outcome.


----------



## tortdad




----------



## alysciaingram

My stepson and I at his 4th birthday party with Doc the pot bellied pig!


Us at Aquatica!


----------



## Telid

alysciaingram said:


> View attachment 88745
> 
> My stepson and I at his 4th birthday party with Doc the pot bellied pig!
> View attachment 88746
> 
> Us at Aquatica!



I love your step-kid's expression in the second picture. It's a wonderful mix of happy and grimace. "Mom, stop hugging so hard. I have to poop!"


----------



## RainsOn

We love to look at photos.


----------



## josh shultis

Here's me an the girlfriend! An me doing a water wheelie on my quad!


----------



## kball

Me and the pup at the lake

(He's 25 pounds now and that was like 1-2 months ago )


----------



## Abdulla6169

Error 109: too awesome to display pic


----------



## alysciaingram

Telid said:


> I love your step-kid's expression in the second picture. It's a wonderful mix of happy and grimace. "Mom, stop hugging so hard. I have to poop!"


Hahaha! That's the "OMG OMG OMG I'm here!!!" face!


----------



## christinaland128

.


----------



## christinaland128

christinaland128 said:


> Ok here I am: mother of two reds, 3 humans, painter, hair clip shop owner, marvel comic nerd and Preschool Teacher of 16 yrs.


----------



## Laura




----------



## T33's Torts

Laura said:


> View attachment 88904
> View attachment 88905


Wow! That's so cool!


----------



## tortoisetime565

Here's me doing me things!


----------



## Ashes

tortoisetime565 said:


> Here's me doing me things!


Hello Isaiah Christian.


----------



## RainsOn

Me, too, Laura - born this way. Ain't it great?


----------



## josh shultis

RainsOn said:


> Me, too, Laura - born this way. Ain't it great?
> 
> View attachment 88945
> View attachment 88946



Cool! Is that a skunk in the first photo? I like the zebra an sugar gliders!


----------



## Jlant85

Wow this tread really blew up from the last time i checked!


----------



## sageharmon

Here I am. 
And my brother. Can you tell which one I am? Lol


----------



## Ashes

sageharmon said:


> View attachment 88976
> 
> 
> Here I am.
> And my brother. Can you tell which one I am? Lol


The......... smiling one?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Here's me:


I'm the guy holding the falcon, If you hadn't noticed


----------



## Yvonne G

You and your brother look very much alike. Are you twins?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Yvonne G said:


> You and your brother look very much alike. Are you twins?


The one on the left seems older... Don't you think?


----------



## Ashes

AbdullaAli said:


> The one on the left seems older... Don't you think?


No, just looks angry. lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ashes said:


> No, just looks angry. lol.


But that makes him older, right? A lot of old people are always angry...


----------



## sageharmon

Lol ya guys. We're twins. 
I'm in the black!


----------



## Ashes

sageharmon said:


> Lol ya guys. We're twins.
> I'm in the black!


So you're the angry lookin' one!


----------



## Tom

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm the guy holding the falcon, If you hadn't noticed



Are you a falconer?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Tom said:


> Are you a falconer?


No, just at a cultural/historical festival  I'd like to be a tortoisener if that counts!


----------



## RainsOn

Yes, skunk - name: Sarge
Not sugar gliders - flying squirrels - native to US
This is an ode to Sarge, Rocky and Nina. They have all moved on to their happy hunting ground. Photos from my time in wildlife rehab.


----------



## StarSapphire22

This is me and my fiance, Taylor. And me showing off my outfit from my bachelorette last night.


----------



## Lady Thompson

Hello everyone  Here is my picture


----------



## Flipper

StarSapphire22 said:


> This is me and my fiance, Taylor. And me showing off my outfit from my bachelorette last night.


Love your dress


----------



## sageharmon




----------



## Reptilelove

This was actually so long ago! (Christmas )


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> View attachment 89124


Okay, left or right, Basil? Left, right? I mean.. right- left. No... Left. Huh? Left is right.. right is left? Oh god forget it. You guys are really cute.


----------



## sageharmon

T33's Torts said:


> Okay, left or right, Basil? Left, right? I mean.. right- left. No... Left. Huh? Left is right.. right is left? Oh god forget it. You guys are really cute.


Right is the right answer!!! XD


----------



## tortoisetime565

This was me yesterday back at the high school I graduated from with my senior friend.


----------



## Jabuticaba

I'm not a selfie taker, so this the most recent one of me.




May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## littleginsu

Just me.


----------



## tortoisetime565

Awkward mirror selfies.


----------



## T33's Torts

sageharmon said:


> Right is the right answer!!! XD


Evil twin! Robert looks genuinely happy. You look like you're planning something mischievous.


----------



## tortoisetime565

T33's Torts said:


> Evil twin! Robert looks genuinely happy. You look like you're planning something mischievous.


#teammischeif


----------



## Camryn

Me and my dog Tippy


----------



## Laura

This was taken at work. There was a Bird Demo I went to.. Eurasian Owl.. I think is what this was... very cool.


----------



## tortadise

Laura said:


> This was taken at work. There was a Bird Demo I went to.. Eurasian Owl.. I think is what this was... very cool.


Fantastic Laura.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Laura said:


> This was taken at work. There was a Bird Demo I went to.. Eurasian Owl.. I think is what this was... very cool.


That's nice  It's really very cool, I've always wanted an owl!


----------



## tortadise

Camryn said:


> Me and my dog Tippy
> View attachment 91325


Boston terriers are awesome.


----------



## Flipper

tortadise said:


> Boston terriers are awesome.


I absolutely agree!


----------



## Camryn

Flipper said:


> I absolutely agree!


Who couldn't


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

This is me lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I just have to say damn i look sexy


----------



## Peytons torts

I don't smile in pictures cuz I hate my smile :/ x(


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Peytons torts said:


> View attachment 94286
> 
> I don't smile in pictures cuz I hate my smile :/ x(


It's ok it's the tortoise forums we would judge your smile here lol.


----------



## stojanovski92113




----------



## stojanovski92113

N2TORTS said:


> sure why not ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you guess ?


OMG....LOL....I'm crying right now I'm laughing so hard........oh dear!!


----------



## Spannerz

I like this thread. Even though I'm still pretty new to the forum I've been reading a lot of back dated topics to familiarise myself and it's great to put faces to names. 

I guess now that I have had a look through other peoples pics it would rude if me not to post one of myself...



I tend not to smile in photos, I look kind of awkward, but don't let the miserable face fool you!! Lol


----------



## Jabuticaba

N2TORTS said:


> sure why not ......
> 
> 
> can you guess ?


PMSL! 



May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## TardisTortoise

Me at comicapaloza. In the Tardis!


----------



## N2TORTS

Jabuticaba said:


> PMSL!
> 
> 
> 
> May
> THBs: Darwin & Merlin
> Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
> IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


 Translation?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

A


----------



## Jabuticaba

N2TORTS said:


> Translation?


PMSL = pissing myself laughing.  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Earth Mama

Lil' ol' me.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Jabuticaba said:


> PMSL = pissing myself laughing.
> 
> 
> May
> THBs: Darwin & Merlin
> Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
> IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


I must be getting old or something cuz I'm still trying to figure out some of these slangs out myself


----------



## Jabuticaba

stojanovski92113 said:


> I must be getting old or something cuz I'm still trying to figure out some of these slangs out myself


There a lots of new ones coming out all the time. Hard to keep up! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## immayo

Me and one of my RagaMuffins


----------



## yillt

this is me!! I can't remember if I posted on here before and there are SOOO many pages.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think I would have remembered that pretty face, Bella!


----------



## JAYGEE

Waiting for our daughter to be born.. But first let me take a selfie of a selfie.


----------



## JAYGEE

Me and my brothers.




My youngest son and I.


----------



## Jabuticaba

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 98439
> 
> 
> Waiting for our daughter to be born.. But first let me take a selfie of a selfie.


Hope all goes well. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## JAYGEE

Jabuticaba said:


> Hope all goes well.
> 
> 
> May
> THBs: Darwin & Merlin
> Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
> IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES




Thanks, I should have said that was back from March. Sorry, my bad.

But she is 6 months old now, she has to big brothers ages 10 and 7 that will take care of her when she gets of dating age. Lol


----------



## Delilah1623

I knew I had the urge to take tortoise selfies for a reason the other day!


----------



## Abdulla6169

yillt said:


> View attachment 98364
> this is me!! I can't remember if I posted on here before and there are SOOO many pages.


I hope you are always that happy!


----------



## jeffjeff

this is me and my 3 daughters. well its a good likeness

lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jeffjeff said:


> this is me and my 3 daughters. well its a good likeness
> View attachment 98479
> lol


jeff what is that lol?


----------



## Yvonne G

Your daughters are adorable! I especially love the littlest one. How cute is that?


----------



## jeffjeff

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> jeff what is that lol?


a gruffalo lol from the kids book.


----------



## jeffjeff

Yvonne G said:


> Your daughters are adorable! I especially love the littlest one. How cute is that?


thankyou , they take after their mam thankfully, lol jessica's 8 natalie is 5 and kaylee is 14month.


----------



## Anthony P

That's actually a decent sized radiata and the following is a very large serpentina. I'm 6'9" and 335 pounds, so I have a tendency to make objects appear smaller than they are when juxtaposed beside me.


----------



## Yvonne G

The lady in the front of the boat looks like she wants to smack the turtle with that stick! And OMG!! Look at the tail on that creature.


----------



## puffy137

Laura said:


> This was taken at work. There was a Bird Demo I went to.. Eurasian Owl.. I think is what this was... very cool.


I love owls. There was one that nested at the bottom of an unused well at our farm in the desert. Sometimes at night we would see a ghostly white shape fly low over the veranda . It was white underneath , I often think the idea of what ghosts look like , came from seeing these lovely creatures as they hunt during dark hours. As you know owls glide silently not making a sound.


----------



## Telid

Anthony P said:


> View attachment 98965
> 
> That's actually a decent sized radiata and the following is a very large serpentina. I'm 6'9" and 335 pounds, so I have a tendency to make objects appear smaller than they are when juxtaposed beside me.
> View attachment 98966



That looks like a snapper. I like snappers, but I like having fingers more so. You're a braver man than I


----------



## Jabuticaba

JAYGEE said:


> Thanks, I should have said that was back from March. Sorry, my bad.
> 
> But she is 6 months old now, she has to big brothers ages 10 and 7 that will take care of her when she gets of dating age. Lol


No worries. Good to hear that! And I see you planned that quite well.  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Peytons torts

Here is a better pic of me


----------



## Earth Mama

Peytons torts said:


> Here is a better pic of me
> View attachment 100717


Is that a guitar? I play too.


----------



## Peytons torts

Earth Mama said:


> Is that a guitar? I play too.


Yea I can't play well but I'm taking guitar at school


----------



## Earth Mama

Peytons torts said:


> Yea I can't play well but I'm taking guitar at school


Keep practicing


----------



## yillt

Went to Wetlands today!!Saw some amazing birds and ducks!Sorry if this in the wrong thread!


----------



## Yvonne G

I was going to move it, Bella, but then I saw your picture in there too so I decided it should stay here.


----------



## Hermes

TardisTortoise said:


> Me at comicapaloza. In the Tardis!


That is awesome! The Tardis!! Two questions, Did it make everyone sound British inside your head? And was it bigger on the inside?


----------



## Hermes




----------



## alex_ornelas

I'm the girl lol


----------



## krb1093

Don try really have one by myself, but my little girl Braelyn and I gouging off, my grandfather and I and my beautiful baby girl: )


----------



## krb1093

Darn auto correct!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

krb1093 said:


> Don try really have one by myself, but my little girl Braelyn and I gouging off, my grandfather and I and my beautiful baby girl: )


awww...great photos. You're totally pretty and look like a fun Mom  It's hard for me to find photos of myself too. I'm always behind the camera and/or smothered behind my kids too--good life!


----------



## DeanS

tortadise said:


> Here's some new ones of me.
> 
> Costa Rica last year helping a 3 toed sloth back into the tree.
> View attachment 82041
> 
> And then my brothers and my mom. They say I'm the milk man baby Lol since I'm so huge compared to the others. Ha
> View attachment 82042


Kelly...You really didn't have to help the sloth...it would've been back in the tree by now!


----------



## tortadise

DeanS said:


> Kelly...You really didn't have to help the sloth...it would've been back in the tree by now!


Haha. Well yeah true. Man not sure if you have worked with them. They truly are not adaptive to walking on the ground at all.


----------



## DeanS

tortadise said:


> Haha. Well yeah true. Man not sure if you have worked with them. They truly are not adaptive to walking on the ground at all.


I have...I know... and I was joking...just forgot to include one of these


----------



## tortadise

DeanS said:


> I have...I know... and I was joking...just forgot to include one of these


I figured you had given your zoological background. I thought it was funny too.


----------



## anloni




----------



## TortMomma

I'm a notre dame fan and I was a fox for Halloween! Hehe


----------



## puffy137

Itsmeee!! unveiled !!!


----------



## Tyanna

Oh! Here I am!


----------



## dmmj

Ladies, please control yourself, ok?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Ladies, please control yourself, ok?


who are you in the picture?


----------



## dmmj

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> who are you in the picture?


Do I have to do everything? Fine, first stud on the left, standing behind the women in the wheel chair.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Do I have to do everything? Fine, first stud on the left, standing behind the women in the wheel chair.


ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Prairie Mom

puff 137 said:


> Itsmeee!! unveiled !!!


Puff! You're such a pretty lady!!! You should be smiling...hee hee


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tyanna said:


> Oh! Here I am!
> View attachment 106301


Tyanna! It's so nice to see your face, pretty girl! I like your new tattoo. -Although, I admit that my first thought is "ouchy ouchy"


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 94282
> 
> 
> 
> This is me lol


Nick, you look like such a cutie...but I can't tell because of your silly faces! I dare you to post a Normal-ish photo some time


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> Nick, you look like such a cutie...but I can't tell because of your silly faces! I dare you to post a Normal-ish photo some time


 my sibling and me


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my sibling and me
> View attachment 106317


Are you the little girl in the middle? 

Seriously--are on the far Right?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> Are you the little girl in the middle?
> 
> Seriously--are on the far Right?


that little one is my sister, and I'm the one with the brown hair


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> that little one is my sister, and I'm the one with the brown hair


Well, I was right you totally ARE a CUTIE LOOK OUT!!! The teenage girls are going to line up around the corner just to SWOON!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> Well, I was right you totally ARE a CUTIE LOOK OUT!!! The teenage girls are going to line up around the corner just to SWOON!


----------



## Tyanna

Prairie Mom said:


> Tyanna! It's so nice to see your face, pretty girl! I like your new tattoo. -Although, I admit that my first thought is "ouchy ouchy"



Aww, you made my day! Thank you!  It actually wasn't too painful, although I have had my foot tattooed and that was BAD.


----------



## Telid

dmmj said:


> Ladies, please control yourself, ok?


Looks like you lost weight, D - that shirt is too big for you


----------



## dmmj

Telid said:


> Looks like you lost weight, D - that shirt is too big for you



I have lost even more since then, I am down to 197.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Is this where I can show off my manly musk-ells?


----------



## Yvonne G

Bring it on, Rick!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Rick's Sullivan said:


> Is this where I can show off my manly musk-ells?


Only if you have a big FURRY back to go with them!


----------



## phebe121

Just me


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> Just me


Awww...Shannon, you're a very pretty girl also! I love you're hair. I wish I had those waves


----------



## phebe121

Prairie Mom said:


> Awww...Shannon, you're a very pretty girl also! I love you're hair. I wish I had those waves



Ty i flat iron it mostly but i think im ugly im nothing awesome


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Prairie Mom said:


> Only if you have a big FURRY back to go with them!


lol! I'd cut it and glue it on my head. Man, if only I had photoshop on this computer lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Rick's Sullivan said:


> lol! I'd cut it and glue it on my head. Man, if only I had photoshop on this computer lol


----------



## dmmj

What has been seen, can not be unseen.


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 106454


Awww man...while I'm scribbling in "Paintshop pro," you're posting TRUE ART! That is just so sexy. I'm going to work on this look just so I'll have to peel the ladies off with a SPATULA!


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

dmmj said:


> What has been seen, can not be unseen.


lol


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

While I was working on this...



My buddy did this for me! LOL!!! Complete with hair lol!



This is a hilarious website...http://www.chibimachine.com/home.php 
Now, I gotta go. Let's not get fired today, shall we?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Rick's Sullivan said:


> While I was working on this...
> View attachment 106458
> 
> 
> My buddy did this for me! LOL!!! Complete with hair lol!
> View attachment 106459
> 
> 
> This is a hilarious website...http://www.chibimachine.com/home.php
> Now, I gotta go. Let's not get fired today, shall we?


WOOOOOW!!! I'm afraid of seeing this in my nightmares!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 106454


Ha ha ha ha!!! I can't believe I almost missed this! You guys are posting some demented stuff! @dmmj took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I feel like I need a shower now...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> I feel like I need a shower now...


And that doesn't make things awkward…


----------



## Prairie Mom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And that doesn't make things awkward…


bwa ha ha hahah! Oh man, you have been the comedic entertainment today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Prairie Mom said:


> bwa ha ha hahah! Oh man, you have been the comedic entertainment today!


All these comedians out of work, and here I'm making jokes for free.


----------



## orv

Okay . . . Here am I with my devoted wife of 44 years. Enjoy, as always, Orvil


----------



## Yvonne G

I love that picture, Orvil. I'm a big fan of nature's different looks, ground, canyons, etc. I'd love to go to Bryce some day. My husband went on his motorcycle years ago and brought back such beautiful pictures of the country side.

And, WOW!! 44 years!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I'd love to go to Bryce some day. My husband went on his motorcycle years ago and brought back such beautiful pictures of the country side.


Yvonne, I've been there!!! It's amazing. We've travelled that whole area a lot, so be sure to chat with me before you guys make a trip


----------



## Elohi

Heres a picture of my new hairdo. 




Oh and a pic of me and my favorite shellbrat.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Elohi said:


> View attachment 106614
> 
> Heres a picture of my new hairdo.
> View attachment 106615
> 
> View attachment 106616
> 
> Oh and a pic of me and my favorite shellbrat.


I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! I really need to hack off my hair too. I think the new color really brings out your eyes, pretty lady


----------



## Kenno

Oh and a pic of me and my favorite shellbrat.

Shellbrat! Good one!


----------



## tortdad




----------



## Prairie Mom

tortdad said:


> View attachment 106619


awww...you're both cuties


----------



## Yvonne G

tortdad said:


> View attachment 106619



Wait...which one are you?


----------



## tortdad

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...which one are you?


The one with the hard, round, smooth top.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, I see now...the one with no pyramiding!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Wait...which one are you?


Hey, you stole my line.


----------



## Elohi

tortdad said:


> View attachment 106619


That's a pretty Sulcata. I love the vampire beak hahaha.


----------



## kathyth

dmmj said:


> Ladies, please control yourself, ok?



You're the best looking dude there!


----------



## tortdad

kathyth said:


> You're the best looking dude there!


I had him pegged for the little girl on the bottom right. Still not concussed he's not.


----------



## Telid

Elohi said:


> View attachment 106614
> 
> Heres a picture of my new hairdo.
> View attachment 106615
> 
> View attachment 106616
> 
> Oh and a pic of me and my favorite shellbrat.


Looks good, El.


tortdad said:


> View attachment 106619


Got to love that grumpy face on the sulc. Looking good, TD - I should make time to drive down to Houston and say hello.


----------



## tortdad

Telid said:


> Looks good, El.
> 
> Got to love that grumpy face on the sulc. Looking good, TD - I should make time to drive down to Houston and say hello.


What part tx are you in


----------



## dmmj

kathyth said:


> You're the best looking dude there!


I will not argue, and concede to that argument.


----------



## orv

YVONNE: This picture was taken outside Capital Reef, Utah this past July. Capital Reef is a gorgeous park between Bryce and Moab , an area that demands we take the time to explore its nooks and crannies as we adore and respect it's grander.


----------



## Peytons torts




----------



## phebe121

That little guys has some arms on him lol


----------



## Peytons torts

phebe121 said:


> That little guys has some arms on him lol


He sure does


----------



## Telid

tortdad said:


> What part tx are you in


Currently in Dallas, about 20/30mins from Kelly's place.


----------



## Jacqui

orv said:


> Okay . . . Here am I with my devoted wife of 44 years. Enjoy, as always, Orvil



44 years, that's simply awesome.


----------



## Jacqui

Peytons torts said:


> View attachment 106811



You are very beautiful.


----------



## Peytons torts

Jacqui said:


> You are very beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## KTyne

Here is me! This is a photo from a couple months ago but you get the deal, ha.


----------



## Peytons torts

I was wondering what everybody looks like (without making a funny face) and also a little about them
Here's me



My name is Peyton. I'm 14 years old and I am a freshmen in salinas California


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've said it before…


----------



## Delilah1623

I am Erin.... Delilah is my big beautiful (dumb) great dane. I have 2 other small dogs, 2 14 year old cats, 3 tortoises and a turtle. I am 29 years and 13 months old. Not in school but just quit my job after 9 years there and started a new one last month. The real Delilah and I look like this....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

always set your golds high !
My dream tort !


----------



## Yvonne G

Grandpa: My sister never shows her face either.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Latfinlou
Thank you for the"like "


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Yvonne G . 
That's how I get you to come to Mesa in Nov. and you can spot me from behind ( the tail ) have a great day !


----------



## katfinlou

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Latfinlou
> Thank you for the"like "


You're welcome. Loving the long hair!!


----------



## Kenno




----------



## Yvonne G

Nice picture, Ken.

I used to belong to the cactus club here in Fresno, but had to quit going to meetings when I started up the tortoise club, as we met on the same night. Does your club ever put on a show?


----------



## Kenno

Yvonne, the Long Beach Cactus Club does an annual show and sale, a separate auction, and we are a 1/3 participant in the Intercity Show at the Los Angeles Arboretum, which is probably the largest cactus and succulent show with about 2,000 plants on display (and in competition).

If I came up to the Fresno club's show next year, would i see you there?

BTW, I cropped Woody Minnich out of this photo. Do you know him?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Katfinlou
I think it's great that at 60 years old that I have hair  thank you


----------



## katfinlou

60!!! I don't believe it!! My friend is 44 and almost bald as a coot!! He'd be so jealous of you. I love long hair on men, it reminds me of my "rock chick" phase many many years ago lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken: Yes, Woody used to be the president of our club. I haven't been in it for quite a while, so don't know what's going on with them anymore. If you came up to our show I'd make sure we could get together while your were here.

I've been to the show and sale at the Arboretum twice. Spent lots of $$ both times. Found a couple of interesting hoya there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kenno said:


> the Los Angeles Arboretum


Wow. Haven't heard mention of the arboretum in years. I grew up down the road in Temple City and we'd spend so much time there as youngins. Do they still have those huge stands of bamboo?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Katfinlou
OK I didn't tell the truth I'll be 60 in July 15


----------



## katfinlou

I knew there was no way you could be 60 lol


----------



## jskahn

I could not find any pic of me, so I sent pix of my 2 girlfriends.


----------



## jskahn

Sorry, I sent the pic 2x. I still can't get sending pics to the forum right. I will keep trying.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

jskahn said:


> I could not find any pic of me, so I sent pix of my 2 girlfriends.
> View attachment 109980
> View attachment 109980


wait you girlfriend is a dog


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wait you girlfriend is a dog


It's an expression, Nick!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

jskahn said:


> I could not find any pic of me, so I sent pix of my 2 girlfriends.
> View attachment 109980
> View attachment 109980


Your dog is cute. I like German Shepards, they are so majestic, in a way!


----------



## jskahn

My wife understands, but I love my dog and my bike.


----------



## jskahn

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Your dog is cute. I like German Shepards, they are so majestic, in a way!


I have always had Dobermans, and Rottweillers, all my long life. Loki is my first German Shepard, and I am sorry I had not discovered them sooner. She is ALMOST perfect.


----------



## Yvonne G

What is that in the cage behind your girlfriends?


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!!! LOL!!! I enlarged the picture and the 'monkey' turned into a tree stump! Silly me.


----------



## jskahn

Right now it has a bunch of parakeets. I had a pair of Rhino Iguanas in there for many years.Also I had bred a few varieties of birds in the past.


----------



## anloni

Me and my tortoise Yoshi, taken today at new years.


----------



## ChloeCrull

What a cute thread! 



This is me being creative with an edited frame! lol







...Aaaand me and the superstar, Harold, cuddled under my armpit! lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@ChloeCrull how you been girl? Seems you've been low profile, or maybe I just haven't seen you on lately? How's the school going, how's the Harold doing?


----------



## ChloeCrull

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @ChloeCrull how you been girl? Seems you've been low profile, or maybe I just haven't seen you on lately? How's the school going, how's the Harold doing?



Hey, Ken!  I've been very, very busy with school since the first semester is coming to an end on the 16th of January. Nonetheless, I have been a bit of a lurker on the tortoise forums every now and then. I'll be a more frequent poster soon enough!

What have you been up to as of late? My tortoises have been keeping me pretty busy...but I continue to learn more and more every day!


----------



## Gennifer11

Here is a pic from a CHIVE - ON fundraiser


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought I would join the "selfie" craze:




Lordy! One would think that after so many years I would learn how to put on lipstick.


----------



## diamondbp




----------



## Yvonne G

Byron:

All Girls????? Oh my lord! Well, I suppose it could have been worse. Can you imagine having that many boys?


----------



## kathyth

diamondbp said:


> View attachment 120454




What a beautiful family!!


----------



## diamondbp

Yvonne G said:


> Byron:
> 
> All Girls????? Oh my lord! Well, I suppose it could have been worse. Can you imagine having that many boys?


One boy Yvonne, He is my oldest on the right. I'm from a family of 6 boys and we are all having primarily girls lol. Out of my parents 13 grandkids only 2 are boys! But I love my baby girls


----------



## blu rodriguez

when I first got my little guy


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Gennifer11 said:


> Here is a pic from a CHIVE - ON fundraiser
> 
> View attachment 114924


Hi Gennifer! I just wanted to say CHIVE ON Sister!!  It's great to meet fellow Chivers, especially on this awesome tortforum!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> I thought I would join the "selfie" craze:
> 
> View attachment 120452
> 
> 
> Lordy! One would think that after so many years I would learn how to put on lipstick.



Yes....Yvonne with lipstick.......You looks nice Yvonne! ! ! !


----------



## Heather H

Yvonne G said:


> I thought I would join the "selfie" craze:
> 
> View attachment 120452
> 
> 
> Lordy! One would think that after so many years I would learn how to put on lipstick.


for some reason I pictured you more like a hippy that the sweetie you look like.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Heather H said:


> for some reason I pictured you more like a hippy that the sweetie you look like.


Hey, there's nothing wrong with the fuzzy hippie girl look.


----------



## RainsOn

Yeah! I love seeing you, Yvonne, since we have "talked" a few times. Your lipstick looks fine.
Here goes:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Great looking bunch here!
I guess UGLY people don't like tortoises.


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> for some reason I pictured you more like a hippy that the sweetie you look like.


Hey you can't post on here without a pictures of yourself . RULE BREAKER!


----------



## mike taylor

This is me and my boobies . Oops I mean wife!


----------



## stojanovski92113

mike taylor said:


> Hey you can't post on here without a pictures of yourself . RULE BREAKER!


LOL...I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mike taylor

I see you liked the post Heather H . BUT DIDN'T POST A PICTURE! RULE BREAKER!


----------



## Jacqui

no such rule.


----------



## mike taylor

Shhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Heather H

this is my son. I don't do pictures. Im a vampire and don't show up.


----------



## mike taylor

Chicken!


----------



## Heather H

yup im a chicken


----------



## tortdad

Heather H said:


> yup im a chicken


Chicken and a cheater!


----------



## Anyfoot

Here you go this is us. Me, Dawn,Sheridan, Makenzie and Olivia. 1 on left in 5th photo is Amy, Makenzie's friend. Oh yeh poppy one of our cats.


----------



## Yvonne G

That kitty has awfully big mittens!


----------



## Anyfoot

`d


Yvonne G said:


> That kitty has awfully big mittens!


I know and a big appetite. Its the greediest cat we ever had. We took her mother in as a stray and ended up with her. Thats 3 strays we've had upto now. lol We took 1 stray in once that we found and her back leg had been trapped, gangrene was set in,so we paid £400 to have it amputated, after she recovered we had her 2 weeks and she got knocked over by a car and killed. I guess she used all her cats lifes up.


----------



## puffy137

Anyfoot said:


> `d
> 
> I know and a big appetite. Its the greediest cat we ever had. We took her mother in as a stray and ended up with her. Thats 3 strays we've had upto now. lol We took 1 stray in once that we found and her back leg had been trapped, gangrene was set in,so we paid £400 to have it amputated, after she recovered we had her 2 weeks and she got knocked over by a car and killed. I guess she used all her cats lifes up.


 Lovely family you have Anyfoot , you must be very proud of them. I loved the mossy waterfall too , which I happened to see first & knew it was a British waterfall. We have a few like that in Devon up on Dartmoor.


----------



## Heather H

Breaking rules : 
I agree beautiful people on here


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Breaking rules :
> I agree beautiful people on here


i know I'm beautiful, you don't have to tell me!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know I'm beautiful, you don't have to tell me!


Brat


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> Yes you are a beautiful child


thats weird to say to a child!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats weird to say to a child!


You are correct.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Heather H said:


> You are correct.


you edited your post!


----------



## Heather H

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you edited your post!


Yes I did.


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i know I'm beautiful, you don't have to tell me!


I'm little sick after reading your reply Nick.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> I'm little sick after reading your reply Nick.


how?


----------



## bouaboua

Heather H said:


> Yes I did.


You are just too kind! ! ! Just too kind! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how?


@bouaboua 
how!!??


----------



## bouaboua

Beautiful??????




Only in the mother's eye! !!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Beautiful??????
> 
> View attachment 120926
> 
> 
> Only in the mother's eye! !!


i hate you!


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hate you!


I know! ! !


----------



## bouaboua

Come-on Nick! ! !You are beautiful! ! ! 

Your mother said so too! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> Come-on Nick! ! !You are beautiful! ! !
> 
> Your mother said so too! ! !


an old man is calling a child beautiful over the internet....


----------



## Killerrookie

Haha


----------



## Anyfoot

puffy137 said:


> Lovely family you have Anyfoot , you must be very proud of them. I loved the mossy waterfall too , which I happened to see first & knew it was a British waterfall. We have a few like that in Devon up on Dartmoor.


Where do you live. I've never been down south as far as Devon, we plan on going this year for a few days maybe a week. That waterfall is about 10miles from our house on the woodhead pass that goes to Manchester airport. A notorious bad spot for weather changers. We go out to the Derbyshire used to take dales a lot too, My mum used to take us as kids so i pass it on to my children. A lot of people don,t realise what they have on there doorstep. Seen things most around here will never see. Like Stanage edge and the moving rock.


----------



## Anyfoot

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you edited your post!


What did she say before she edited it. Come on killing me not knowing. pm me if its bad.


----------



## DobbyRed

Hi to all!
Im Andy and my wife Charlene. 



And our new member of the Family
Emilio Enrique



He will be the one that will keep our babies happy in a few years.


----------



## Heather H

Anyfoot said:


> What did she say before she edited it. Come on killing me not knowing. pm me if its bad.


I said "yes you are a beautiful child"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather H said:


> View attachment 120833
> this is my son. I don't do pictures. Im a vampire and don't show up.


ba ha ha! That's hilarious!!  He must be half "normy" so he can take a photograph. What a cutie


----------



## Prairie Mom

DobbyRed said:


> Hi to all!
> Im Andy and my wife Charlene.
> View attachment 120959
> 
> 
> And our new member of the Family
> Emilio Enrique
> View attachment 120960
> 
> 
> He will be the one that will keep our babies happy in a few years.
> View attachment 120961


Congratulations!!! I bet Emilio is going to be adorable. Let's hope he gets your wife's dimples!


----------



## Anyfoot

Heather H said:


> I said "yes you are a beautiful child"


I know, I saw it. When you edited it, it didn't edit what he replied against so your original post still shows. Software glitch. 
At 16 over here your a young man not a child, mind you I do think kids over here are forced to grow up to quick, no time to enjoy childhood any more.


----------



## Heather H

Anyfoot said:


> I know, I saw it. When you edited it, it didn't edit what he replied against so your original post still shows. Software glitch.
> At 16 over here your a young man not a child, mind you I do think kids over here are forced to grow up to quick, no time to enjoy childhood any more.


He is always calling himself a child


----------



## Heather H

Prairie Mom said:


> ba ha ha! That's hilarious!!  He must be half "normy" so he can take a photograph. What a cutie


Yes his father is a mortal  thank you


----------



## mike taylor

Heather you're still breaking the RULES!


----------



## tortdad

DobbyRed said:


> Hi to all!
> Im Andy and my wife Charlene.
> View attachment 120959
> 
> 
> And our new member of the Family
> Emilio Enrique
> View attachment 120960
> 
> 
> He will be the one that will keep our babies happy in a few years.
> View attachment 120961


You know how I know your child is going to grow up a badass??? It's wearing a Zoro mask in that picture!


----------



## Heather H

Fine
My kids dad and his partner, my eldest, my dog, my youngest and his cat, me


----------



## puffy137

Heather H said:


> View attachment 120995
> View attachment 120996
> View attachment 120997
> View attachment 121000
> View attachment 120994
> Fine
> My kids dad and his partner, my eldest, my dog, my youngest and his cat, me



Nice to see you Heather. It makes a difference when one can picture the people we speak to on here. 
You look like a really nice person , the sort of person I could ask for directions if I got lost ,


----------



## Heather H

puffy137 said:


> Nice to see you Heather. It makes a difference when one can picture the people we speak to on here.
> You look like a really nice person , the sort of person I could ask for directions if I got lost ,


Thank you. I try to be nice.


----------



## Anyfoot

Heather H said:


> View attachment 120995
> View attachment 120996
> View attachment 120997
> View attachment 121000
> View attachment 120994
> Fine
> My kids dad and his partner, my eldest, my dog, my youngest and his cat, me


At last a face to a voice. Nice to meet you Heather. Cool family. What breed of dog is that.


----------



## Prairie Mom

tortdad said:


> You know how I know your child is going to grow up a badass??? It's wearing a Zoro mask in that picture!


Oh my word! You're brilliant!! At first, I was wondering what the heck you were talking about, Tortdad, BUT I SEE IT NOW!!! I can't believe you immediately saw a ZORO MASK! -That's probably not even the baby's actual head, but on the lower right, it totally looks like a head, clear zoro mask, and big wide eyes looking through. SO FUNNY!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Heather H said:


> View attachment 120995
> View attachment 120996
> View attachment 120997
> View attachment 121000
> View attachment 120994
> Fine
> My kids dad and his partner, my eldest, my dog, my youngest and his cat, me


WHI-WHEEEW!!!, Heather! Handsome boys too.


----------



## Anyfoot

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh my word! You're brilliant!! At first, I was wondering what the heck you were talking about, Tortdad, BUT I SEE IT NOW!!! I can't believe you immediately saw a ZORO MASK! -That's probably not even the baby's actual head, but on the lower right, it totally looks like a head, clear zoro mask, and big wide eyes looking through. SO FUNNY!


OMG. You didn't see that. If you look even closer on the left hand side you can see the handle of his epee.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Anyfoot said:


> OMG. You didn't see that. If you look even closer on the left hand side you can see the handle of his epee.


I only have a couple marbles rolling around up there! I NEED A SECOND! 

Okay, scrolling up to check out the photo again...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Anyfoot said:


> OMG. You didn't see that. If you look even closer on the left hand side you can see the handle of his epee.


hmmm...feeling dim....
I'm not sure where you're talking about? Is the "epee" you see in correct proportion to "baby zoro" or is it huge?


----------



## tortdad

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh my word! You're brilliant!! At first, I was wondering what the heck you were talking about, Tortdad, BUT I SEE IT NOW!!! I can't believe you immediately saw a ZORO MASK! -That's probably not even the baby's actual head, but on the lower right, it totally looks like a head, clear zoro mask, and big wide eyes looking through. SO FUNNY!


That is the babies face. You need to tilt the pic slightly to the left. Your looking at the babies face, with some shadowing around the eyes, and the babies arm from the elbow up. It's a 2D ultra sound so the depth of the eyes is shown as a shadow because of the position of baby vs ultrasound.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> an old man is calling a child beautiful over the internet....


Are you picking at old men

attack tort eat him up ! Death by tort


----------



## Prairie Mom

tortdad said:


> That is the babies face. You need to tilt the pic slightly to the left. Your looking at the babies face, with some shadowing around the eyes, and the babies arm from the elbow up. It's a 2D ultra sound so the depth of the eyes is shown as a shadow because of the position of baby vs ultrasound.


Excellent. Knowing "the mask" is correctly placed is even better!


----------



## Heather H

Anyfoot said:


> At last a face to a voice. Nice to meet you Heather. Cool family. What breed of dog is that.


Thank you. He is a mutt but has eskimo in him.


----------



## Heather H

Prairie Mom said:


> WHI-WHEEEW!!!, Heather! Handsome boys too.


Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

Finally! Thank you, Heather. It's so nice to be able to 'see' who you're talking with.


----------



## bouaboua

Heather H said:


> Fine
> My kids dad and his partner, my eldest, my dog, my youngest and his cat, me
> 
> 
> View attachment 120994
> View attachment 120995
> View attachment 120996
> View attachment 120997
> View attachment 121000


Nice to meet you Heather! ! !


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> Nice to meet you Heather! ! !


Thank you


----------



## bouaboua

This is my wife and I. 

I hope you are seating down and not having your breakfast.


----------



## Heather H

bouaboua said:


> This is my wife and I.
> 
> I hope you are seating down and not having your breakfast.
> View attachment 121022


Nice looking couple. Where is this


----------



## bouaboua

We visited Seattle at that time.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Are you picking at old men
> View attachment 121016
> attack tort eat him up ! Death by tort


LOL!


----------



## Anyfoot

bouaboua said:


> This is my wife and I.
> 
> I hope you are seating down and not having your breakfast.
> View attachment 121022


Nice couple. That looks very much like an English seaside resort.


----------



## dmmj

Well I officially know more about ultrasounds then I ever wanted to know, oh well.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

dmmj said:


> Well I officially know more about ultrasounds then I ever wanted to know, oh well.


why?


----------



## Prairie Mom

bouaboua said:


> This is my wife and I.
> 
> I hope you are seating down and not having your breakfast.
> View attachment 121022


"SITTING DOWN and not HAVING BREAKFAST!?!?!!?!?" Ha ha ha---you're terrible!!

Truth be told, you're a gorgeous couple! Tell your wife that I think she's quite beautiful.


----------



## mike taylor

Heather H said:


> Fine
> My kids dad and his partner, my eldest, my dog, my youngest and his cat, me
> 
> 
> View attachment 120994
> View attachment 120995
> View attachment 120996
> View attachment 120997
> View attachment 121000


See that wasn't to hard was it . You beautiful bunch of people!


----------



## mike taylor

bouaboua said:


> This is my wife and I.
> 
> I hope you are seating down and not having your breakfast.
> View attachment 121022


Steven you guys are Asian? ?? I was thinking a fat white guy . Haha I'm kidding! Good looking couple there my friend . Have fun on your trip be safe .


----------



## stojanovski92113




----------



## Prairie Mom

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 121059


Stojanovski, please STOP posting photos of supermodels! We're interested in seeing the REAL YOU!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Prairie Mom said:


> Stojanovski, please STOP posting photos of supermodels! We're interested in seeing the REAL YOU!


LOL!!!!! I wish I was a supermodel....shoot!!!


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> Steven you guys are Asian? ?? I was thinking a fat white guy . Haha I'm kidding! Good looking couple there my friend . Have fun on your trip be safe .


Thank you Mike. You are too kind. 

Actually I'm still in DFW due to a over sold flight. I take the $1000 voucher to gave-up me seat for tomorrow's flight. So now, I will stay in a motel near the airport over night and airline pay for all meals too. 

Only thing missing here are few torts ! ! ! 

Sorry honey.~~ I miss you too


----------



## bouaboua

Prairie Mom said:


> "SITTING DOWN and not HAVING BREAKFAST!?!?!!?!?" Ha ha ha---you're terrible!!
> 
> Truth be told, you're a gorgeous couple! Tell your wife that I think she's quite beautiful.


You are too kind. But you only 1/2 correct. 

You are correct on the part of regarding my wife! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You are too kind. But you only 1/2 correct.
> 
> You are correct on the part of regarding my wife! !


boua your not ugly!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

a couple of minutes ago i tried to catch a fence lizard. but i only caught its tail and it dropped its tail.


----------



## bouaboua

You are also very kind @russian/sulcata/tortoise.

I also have the face that only mother can love. Maybe my wife love me too!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You are also very kind @russian/sulcata/tortoise.
> 
> I also have the face that only mother can love. Maybe my wife too!


you just called your wife ugly! thats bad!


----------



## bouaboua

Prairie Mom said:


> Stojanovski, please STOP posting photos of supermodels! We're interested in seeing the REAL YOU!


That is very true! ! !

Show us the REAL YOU! !


----------



## bouaboua

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> you just called your wife ugly! thats bad!


See my correction. Yeah.....That is really bad.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> You are also very kind @russian/sulcata/tortoise.
> 
> I also have the face that only mother can love. Maybe my wife love me too!


be proud of your ugliness!


----------



## bouaboua

Yes.......I'm very, very ugly and I'm very proud! ! ! !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

this is a picture of me. i know I'm beautiful!


----------



## stojanovski92113

There's me on the dogs back...Ya Hoo!!


----------



## bouaboua

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 121106
> 
> View attachment 121107
> 
> There's me on the dogs back...Ya Hoo!!


Another SUPERMODEL?? 

COME-ON! ! ! !


----------



## stojanovski92113

bouaboua said:


> Another SUPERMODEL??
> 
> COME-ON! ! ! !


LOL


----------



## dmmj

You guys are so vain, look at all the massive egos here.


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> You guys are so vain, look at all the massive egos here.


When are you going to see your super model?


----------



## jaizei

Now if only there was a picture of Jacqui around here somewhere...


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Now if only there was a picture of Jacqui around here somewhere...


Is that to remind me it is time for my yearly payment for you to keep your silence?


----------



## mike taylor

Come on! Post a picture Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Come on! Post a picture Jacqui!


Nopers, I only show this face in person.


----------



## dmmj

@jaizei What ever she is offering, i will top it.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Now if only there was a picture of Jacqui around here somewhere...



You should talk. I haven't seen your picture yet.


----------



## tortdad

this is my, oh my god it's time to get up already, face


----------



## Anyfoot

tortdad said:


> View attachment 121156
> this is my, oh my god it's time to get up already, face


Ah ah. A face to go with the humour. Top man. Just having my tea. bye


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

tortdad said:


> View attachment 121156
> this is my, oh my god it's time to get up already, face


ew


----------



## TuRtLE1924

mike taylor said:


> I see you liked the post Heather H . BUT DIDN'T POST A PICTURE! RULE BREAKER!


I could have sworn I shared a picture long ago when I first joined. BUT just to appease you sir I'm the one on the left holding on to my lovely brew.


Here's 2 more. 




Will 3 suffice?


----------



## mike taylor

TuRtLE1924 said:


> I could have sworn I shared a picture long ago when I first joined. BUT just to appease you sir I'm the one on the left holding on to my lovely brew.
> View attachment 122514
> 
> Here's 2 more.
> View attachment 122515
> View attachment 122516
> 
> 
> Will 3 suffice?


Nice to see you .


----------



## TuRtLE1924

mike taylor said:


> Nice to see you .


Now I must search 108 pages to look for you and everyone else! I have only gotten thru a few so far. Running waaay behind :-/


----------



## mike taylor

Happy hunting!


----------



## Jacqui

TuRtLE1924 said:


> I could have sworn I shared a picture long ago when I first joined. BUT just to appease you sir I'm the one on the left holding on to my lovely brew.
> View attachment 122514
> 
> Here's 2 more.
> View attachment 122515
> View attachment 122516
> 
> 
> Will 3 suffice?


Pretty lady!!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You should talk. I haven't seen your picture yet.



He's going to show me a picture for my birthday, right Cameron?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> He's going to show me a picture for my birthday, right Cameron?



A lot can happen in 6 months.


----------



## jaizei

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Now I must search 108 pages to look for you and everyone else! I have only gotten thru a few so far. Running waaay behind :-/



If you're using the browser version, you can search for all posts by a particular user in this thread.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Jacqui said:


> Pretty lady!!


Awwww thanks Jacqui!!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

jaizei said:


> If you're using the browser version, you can search for all posts by a particular user in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 122704


Thanks Jaizei! Muawhahaha, now I can find all of you!!!


----------



## TuRtLE1924

mike taylor said:


> I see you liked the post Heather H . BUT DIDN'T POST A PICTURE! RULE BREAKER!


Lol!! I just realized I responded to you because I saw my name in your taunt, not realizing you were talking to Heather "H" and not me!! Duh since my forum name is turtle and not my real name! Haha, thanks for unknowingly getting me to participate Mike!


----------



## cmacusa3

this isn't me but my Oklahoma friends always joke about it because Of my turtles.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> a couple of minutes ago i tried to catch a fence lizard. but i only caught its tail and it dropped its tail.


I should have known your chaising tail !!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I should have known your chaising tail !!!!


How come everybody likes it when w get on RST


----------



## bouaboua

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> How come everybody likes it when w get on RST


How can we not? 

He is the future of America!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

bouaboua said:


> How can we not?
> 
> He is the future of America!!!!


Hawaii is part of the U.S right? i am the future of america!


----------



## HLogic

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Hawaii is part of the U.S right?



...only recently...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I should have known your chaising tail !!!!


----------



## Telid

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 122855


That doesn't look quite right...


----------



## taza

Looks mutant. lol


----------



## hturner

my rosie posie




And me!


----------



## Zamric

TuRtLE1924 said:


> I could have sworn I shared a picture long ago when I first joined. BUT just to appease you sir I'm the one on the left holding on to my lovely brew.
> View attachment 122514
> 
> Here's 2 more.
> View attachment 122515
> View attachment 122516
> 
> 
> Will 3 suffice?


I see from the second pic that you are (or were in the Pic) in Dallas! I know that Ramp Exit Sign..... I'm in Garland


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Zamric said:


> I see from the second pic that you are (or were in the Pic) in Dallas! I know that Ramp Exit Sign..... I'm in Garland


Haha great eye Zamric!! I was headed to a book release party in downtown that night. I'm in Plano. So nice to meet a fellow DFW-ite.


----------



## Prairie Mom

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Haha great eye Zamric!! I was headed to a book release party in downtown that night. I'm in Plano. So nice to meet a fellow DFW-ite.


uh-oh....all the internet stalkers are coming for you and Zamric!  What book was being released? ...Come on...Admit it...you were camping out for a Twilight Release weren't you?


----------



## Zamric

Prairie Mom said:


> uh-oh....all the internet stalkers are coming for you and Zamric!  What book was being released? ...Come on...Admit it...you were camping out for a Twilight Release weren't you?


Let them come..... tell them to bring cameras.... everyone wants a pic with WalkingRock!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Zamric said:


> Let them come..... tell them to bring cameras.... everyone wants a pic with WalkingRock!


hmmm... Now that you mention it...I kinda want a pic with Walking Rock TOO! What exit did you say that was??? J/K


----------



## TuRtLE1924

Prairie Mom said:


> uh-oh....all the internet stalkers are coming for you and Zamric!  What book was being released? ...Come on...Admit it...you were camping out for a Twilight Release weren't you?


Lol, Chrissy you are too funny!! I honestly can't remember. A friend invited me bc she knew the author, but I had never heard of her. Since in was 2 years ago I can assure you it wasn't for twilight!! Lol! It sure was a fun party though! And if you are our stalker we welcome you!


----------



## tortadise

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Haha great eye Zamric!! I was headed to a book release party in downtown that night. I'm in Plano. So nice to meet a fellow DFW-ite.


Cool. I live in mckinney. All the tortoises are in melissa though. Quite close.


----------



## TuRtLE1924

tortadise said:


> Cool. I live in mckinney. All the tortoises are in melissa though. Quite close.


Yes, both McKinney and Melissa are very close to me.  I have a friend who lives in McKinney and she tells me there are many fun places to check out over there, I just haven't made it up that way yet. 

Honestly, when I first noticed the Tortoise Sanctuary was in Melissa I considered many a time asking you if I could stop by to see all the wonderfulness in person! But....like Chrissy mentioned...that is a bit stalker-esk....LOL!!!


----------



## tortadise

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Yes, both McKinney and Melissa are very close to me.  I have a friend who lives in McKinney and she tells me there are many fun places to check out over there, I just haven't made it up that way yet.
> 
> Honestly, when I first noticed the Tortoise Sanctuary was in Melissa I considered many a time asking you if I could stop by to see all the wonderfulness in person! But....like Chrissy mentioned...that is a bit stalker-esk....LOL!!!


It's quite alright stalk all you like. Girls stalking boys is just fine with me. I can handle it


----------



## TuRtLE1924

tortadise said:


> It's quite alright stalk all you like. Girls stalking boys is just fine with me. I can handle it


Haha!!! Well I might just have to start driving all around Melissa and McKinney then!!  only a stones throw away.


----------



## tortadise

TuRtLE1924 said:


> Haha!!! Well I might just have to start driving all around Melissa and McKinney then!!  only a stones throw away.


Indeed it is. I'd guarantee you won't find the sanctuary though. Everybody gets lost even with directions,


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> It's quite alright stalk all you like. Girls stalking boys is just fine with me. I can handle it


Careful Kelly! In her picture she is hugging a black belt! Nina? Maybe .


----------



## Prairie Mom




----------



## tortadise

mike taylor said:


> Careful Kelly! In her picture she is hugging a black belt! Nina? Maybe .


I have guns, lots of guns.


----------



## tortadise

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 123339
> 
> 
> View attachment 123338


Lmfao. Awesome.


----------



## Yvonne G

Please try to keep on topic, folks. This is a thread where we are looking for pictures of all our Forum buddies. If you want to talk about other stuff and where you live, take it to the Private Conversation portion of the Forum.


----------



## mike taylor

tortadise said:


> I have guns, lots of guns.


Haha me too! I'm just a phone call away bro . I'll help you out .


----------



## TuRtLE1924

tortadise said:


> Lmfao. Awesome.


Lmao you all are hilarious!!! I'm laughing so loud my cat is looking at me like...."yo...you alright man?!"


----------



## tortadise

Yes back on topic. Here's a picture of me from our work Christmas party. I'm the mammoth in blue.


----------



## mike taylor

Yvonne G said:


> Please try to keep on topic, folks. This is a thread where we are looking for pictures of all our Forum buddies. If you want to talk about other stuff and where you live, take it to the Private Conversation portion of the Forum.





tortadise said:


> Lmfao. Awesome.


Sorry Yvonne! Hey you guys just jump over to my personal promotion thread it's awesome!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm the one that got us off topic. I feel sufficiently chided, so I'll follow the example and post a picture too, after which, I'll slink back into the hole from whence I garden and snuggle my tortoise...


I've used my pic as my avatar plenty of times, so I've been trying to look for a "show off" photo like one of me on a mountain top or something...hmmm...I'm struggling...Maybe I'm not as cool as I think I am??

I'll go for these...
I like that I match the tree



Here's my fam who I adore with a passion...


----------



## jskahn

tortadise said:


> Yes back on topic. Here's a picture of me from our work Christmas party. I'm the mammoth in blue.
> View attachment 123341


Are you awake in the picture?


----------



## Heather H

Charlie 50 days old  28 grams .


----------



## tortadise

jskahn said:


> Are you awake in the picture?


Haha I'm pretty sure I am.


----------



## DobbyRed

Prairie Mom said:


> Congratulations!!! I bet Emilio is going to be adorable. Let's hope he gets your wife's dimples!



Jeje thanks!!


----------



## christinaland128

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 123339
> 
> 
> View attachment 123338


LMAO! I would go in the VAN!


----------



## christinaland128

ok here's me. In addition to tortoises, I am, to say the least, a Marvel fanatic. So yes, I am wearing a Rocket Raccoon shirt complete with furry ears.


----------



## Prairie Mom

christinaland128 said:


> View attachment 123428
> ok here's me. In addition to tortoises, I am, to say the least, a Marvel fanatic. So yes, I am wearing a Rocket Raccoon shirt complete with furry ears.


awwww....look how CUTE you are! ---is there a way of saying that without being weird???....feeling uncertain...hmmm


----------



## christinaland128

Prairie Mom said:


> awwww....look how CUTE you are! ---is there a way of saying that without being weird???....feeling uncertain...hmmm


Haha! No not weird! Thanks!


----------



## Zamric

christinaland128 said:


> View attachment 123428
> ok here's me. In addition to tortoises, I am, to say the least, a Marvel fanatic. So yes, I am wearing a Rocket Raccoon shirt complete with furry ears.


I must say, you pull off the fuzzy ears well!


----------



## DobbyRed

Hi to all!
Andy here introducing the new member of the family. The little guy who will be taking care of our three redfoots in a few years. 

Baby Emilio Enrique.


----------



## stojanovski92113

DobbyRed said:


> Hi to all!
> Andy here introducing the new member of the family. The little guy who will be taking care of our three redfoots in a few years.
> 
> Baby Emilio Enrique.
> View attachment 124446
> [/QUOTE
> Awwww!! Adorable! Congratulations


----------



## 4jean

Baby Emilio is just beautiful! Such sweet shiny eyes!! Congratulations!!


----------



## DobbyRed

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## RainsOn




----------



## fern4

This is me


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm always glad when folks resurrect this old thread. Your and your tortoise are very pretty!


----------



## Abdulla6169

RainsOn said:


> View attachment 131161


Wow! You seem like a great artist


----------



## Anyfoot

We have to search for hot weather. In Ibiza at the minute. About 27deg. No wild torts on this island.  Never mind. Beer n sun.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, that second picture doesn't look like a "Craig," so I'm guessing that's you in the bottom picture in the water???

That area looks lovely. Do you live near there?


----------



## Anyfoot

Yvonne G said:


> Well, that second picture doesn't look like a "Craig," so I'm guessing that's you in the bottom picture in the water???
> 
> That area looks lovely. Do you live near there?


No Yvonne. 2 hr flight from my house Ibiza is a Spanish island in the Mediterranean sea Part of the Balearic islands. Ibiza is the party capital of Europe. However we are at the quieter end of the island. Them days long gone. Lol.


----------



## teresaf

Rees2 said:


> Post a picture of yourself so we can find out what you look like.I'll leave myself unseen.


----------



## Yvonne G

MY EYES!!! MY EYES!! I can't un-see that! (J/K)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144




----------



## RainsOn

> Wow! You seem like a great artist



Thank you Abdulla, but I am constantly reminded there is always someone better.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I took art in college. 
I seem to have gotten much worse since then.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

christinaland128 said:


> View attachment 123428
> ok here's me. In addition to tortoises, I am, to say the least, a Marvel fanatic. So yes, I am wearing a Rocket Raccoon shirt complete with furry ears.


You can never go wrong with Rocket Racoon!!!


----------



## teresaf

Laura said:


> *RE: What Do you Look like???*
> 
> Me and a few of my good friends...
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0BauHLFw5YsX2A[/QUOT]
> 
> I WANNA KISS A BEAR!!!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Well it's been pretty much a whole year I've been in this forum and yet no one knows if I'm 45 or 16 bwhahaha!!! Until today haha.
Here's a picture of me in a costume at school with my ex.


Here's a selfie of me.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

So naturally beastie and I had to take a selfie to share!!


----------



## Killerrookie

kirsty Johnston said:


> So naturally beastie and I had to take a selfie to share!!
> View attachment 132494


Nothing beats a selfie with a tort!!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Killerrookie said:


> Nothing beats a selfie with a tort!!!


LOL! Yeah I need to be careful... It could turn in to a seriously bad habit


----------



## JAYGEE

Bored at work...


----------



## Killerrookie

kirsty Johnston said:


> LOL! Yeah I need to be careful... It could turn in to a seriously bad habit


My whole library on my phone is just pictures of weeds,tortoise, and of course the handsome guy! "Me" haha.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Ditto  except the weeds part... Scotland is just a country of thistles and stinging nettles. I just need to look out the window haha!


----------



## JAYGEE

Another bored pic, since my computer wont work!!!!


----------



## Killerrookie

Oh!! I love tattoos and beards lol. What kind of tats you have?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Killerrookie said:


> Well it's been pretty much a whole year I've been in this forum and yet no one knows if I'm 45 or 16 bwhahaha!!! Until today haha.
> Here's a picture of me in a costume at school with my ex.
> View attachment 132492
> 
> Here's a selfie of me.
> View attachment 132493


You look so disappointed!


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> You look so disappointed!


Correction I look so Sexy and Handsome!!! Plus that was a picture I did for my girlfriend, I tried to make myself look all innocent and cute looking!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Nice Bumblebee costume, by the way.


----------



## Killerrookie

In that picture it didn't show the eyes glow!! Ahh!!!


That's better ahhhh.


----------



## Killerrookie

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Nice Bumblebee costume, by the way.


Thank you!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Killerrookie said:


> My whole library on my phone is just pictures of weeds,tortoise, and of course the handsome guy! "Me" haha.


I've a buddy that stops by occasionally and the first thing he always says is, “ok Ken, how much tortoise porn is on your phone?" I film and take pictures of the goings on here, as well as audio files and send them to friends because I think everyone would enjoy them...LOL


----------



## JAYGEE

Killerrookie said:


> Oh!! I love tattoos and beards lol. What kind of tats you have?


I have all kinds of tattoos lol. From names to skulls to a girl hanging from a tree...


----------



## dmmj

Just got back from the barber shop, ladies control yourselves PLEASE!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Just got back from the barber shop, ladies control yourselves PLEASE!



Ah...a big smile! Thanks. Lookin' good, David!!


----------



## kortz

That's Me and gazpacho and the other picture is me on a scaffold.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I like the name!


----------



## kortz

ZEROPILOT said:


> I like the name!


Thanks! It came from my favorite cartoon show, chowder


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cool.
I thought you where Italian...


----------



## kortz

Surprisingly not! Haha I am mostly German


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm German, Italian, English and French.
It's amazing that any of them got along!


----------



## DawnH

2 years and I am just now seeing this thread (I'm awesome at paying attention....) *pfft*


----------



## DawnH

me famila. 

(Our Christmas card photo two years ago.)


----------



## Anyfoot

DawnH said:


> me famila.
> 
> (Our Christmas card photo two years ago.)
> 
> View attachment 135231


Cool. 1 dog for every child lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

DawnH said:


> me famila.
> 
> (Our Christmas card photo two years ago.)
> 
> View attachment 135231



It looks like a pretty happy familia!


----------



## mike taylor

New people post pictures here.


----------



## immiexxo

Found it! This is weird haha but this is me


----------



## mike taylor

Adam move over I'm moving to the UK.


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Adam move over I'm moving to the UK.


Stalker much?


----------



## immiexxo

I am so confused loll x


----------



## dmmj

DawnH said:


> 2 years and I am just now seeing this thread (I'm awesome at paying attention....) *pfft*
> 
> View attachment 135229


I'm Captain Awesome don't forget it


----------



## dmmj

I'm a little amazed at all the attractive people on this thread who have tortoises. When I first started 30 years ago it was just a bunch of old ugly men. boy how times have changed


----------



## immiexxo

Haha no way!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> Adam move over I'm moving to the UK.


Sadly, i don't live in the UK anymore either.
And never close to Portsmouth.


----------



## immiexxo

Where did you live in the UK?
I'm from Portsmouth, live in North Wales and spend most of my time in Essex haha x


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Where did you live in the UK?
> I'm from Portsmouth, live in North Wales and spend most of my time in Essex haha x


Wifey's from Ilford, i'm half Welsh, but from Glamorgan.and half Somerset, from near Cheddar.


----------



## mike taylor

I from Texas !


----------



## immiexxo

mike taylor said:


> I from Texas !



I literally cannot find your picture and it's got to the point where I'm putting too much effort in to find it so it's weird haha I give up!


----------



## jaizei

immiexxo said:


> I literally cannot find your picture and it's got to the point where I'm putting too much effort in to find it so it's weird haha I give up!



Are you using phone or computer?


----------



## immiexxo

Phone x


----------



## mike taylor

mike taylor said:


> I'm all over the place .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at Kelly's place .




Here is me !


----------



## immiexxo

Cute x


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Here is me !


Ew


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Zeropilot and wife
(Ed and Kelly)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Zeropilot and wife
> (Ed and Kelly)


Kelly is the cutie on the right …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a picture of me with Makita the day I got her and took her out for drinks

mind you I'm a gentleman so that's as far as things went.


----------



## mike taylor

Ew back to you !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

mike taylor said:


> Ew back to you !


I think you should cover that up with a paper bag no one wants to see that.


----------



## 4jean

Here is me and my beloved sister at the Jersey shore a few weeks ago....I'm the short one.


----------



## mike taylor

Really you want to go there ? I've been playing nice . Hold it back Mike hold it back .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

4jean said:


> View attachment 145832
> 
> Here is me and my beloved sister a few weeks ago...We're a couple of cuties according to Cowboy Ken.


----------



## MPRC

Hey! I have tons of pics of myself, I'm not overly vain, I just did a project where I took a creative portrait every day for a year. 














I also figured out a good way to get people to buy my fine art prints.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> Hey! I have tons of pics of myself, I'm not overly vain, I just did a project where I took a creative portrait every day for a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also figured out a good way to get people to buy my fine art prints.


Drop that picture !!!


----------



## dmmj

not vaun but tons of pictures of your self contradictory statements


----------



## immiexxo

I love the 'I'm not vain' part haha
Me neither but I do loooove a selfie


----------



## dmmj

you're so vain you probably think this comment is about you don't you. I'm sorry I couldn't resist just kidding


----------



## DawnH

dmmj said:


> I'm Captain Awesome don't forget it



Got it. Won't forget. 

Promise.

(I'm paying bills on this makeup free Saturday. Don't judge.)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> (I'm paying bills on this makeup free Saturday. Don't judge.)
> View attachment 145927


 As cute as you are, I've a stack of bills you could pay here !


----------



## froggyraine

this is MEEEEE


----------



## froggyraine

Anyone have any idea who I contact about my age on my profile as it has it as 1970 and I'm actually 18 years younger 1988 HELP


----------



## immiexxo

froggyraine said:


> Anyone have any idea who I contact about my age on my profile as it has it as 1970 and I'm actually 18 years younger 1988 HELP



Haha how old are you? 
I don't know who you contact cause I'm new


----------



## immiexxo

DawnH said:


> Got it. Won't forget.
> 
> Promise.
> 
> (I'm paying bills on this makeup free Saturday. Don't judge.)
> 
> View attachment 145927



I love your hair! So pretty


----------



## froggyraine

I'm only 27 and it has me as 40 +


----------



## froggyraine

immiexxo said:


> Haha how old are you?
> I don't know who you contact cause I'm new


27 not 40 plus haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

froggyraine said:


> Anyone have any idea who I contact about my age on my profile as it has it as 1970 and I'm actually 18 years younger 1988 HELP


I believe only Josh, the site administrator and owner can do this.
You need to contact him.


----------



## froggyraine

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I believe only Josh, the site administrator and owner can do this.
> You need to contact him.


Who's he and how haha


----------



## immiexxo

froggyraine said:


> 27 not 40 plus haha



Hahaha what an error to make!


----------



## froggyraine

The forum has randomly chose me age haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

froggyraine said:


> Who's he and how haha


Er... he's the owner and site administrator.
Either PM him, or use @ followed by Josh. 
(don't want to alert him myself). 
If you don't enter your age or select the no age listed option, it defaults to the 1970 date.
Happens a lot.


----------



## froggyraine

Ok I'll sort it tomorrow thank you


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As cute as you are, I've a stack of bills you could pay here !



Heck, even if she wasn't cute I'd let her pay my bills!


----------



## Yvonne G

froggyraine said:


> I'm only 27 and it has me as 40 +



[email protected]


----------



## dmmj

cuteness not required for someone who wants to pay my bills


----------



## DawnH

froggyraine said:


> I'm only 27 and it has me as 40 +



That is because it knows that being 40 is better than being 27!

- signed, the 46 year old Converse wearing mom.


----------



## dmmj

your 46? You could knock me over with a feather


----------



## DawnH

dmmj said:


> your 46? You could knock me over with a feather



Yes sir! Just turned 46 on the 12th. I still own 12 pairs of Converse so I keep telling myself I am really only 30 in Converse years....lol


----------



## tortdad




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DawnH said:


> That is because it knows that being 40 is better than being 27!
> 
> - signed, the SUPER HOT LOOKING 46 year old Converse wearing mom.


----------



## dmmj

tortdad said:


> View attachment 146018


ahhhhhh two headed monster run


----------



## MPRC

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Drop that picture !!!



You should have seen me with the 5x7's.  



dmmj said:


> not vaun but tons of pictures of your self contradictory statements



Hey now, I did it to challenge myself creatively by focusing on one of my most difficult subjects. And I did it before it was cool (and now I feel like I need to go yell at kids to get off my lawn with that statement)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

LaDukePhoto said:


> You should have seen me with the 5x7's.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for the pic ( the 5x7 ) for 2 hours now . I couldn't find it !


----------



## JAYGEE

Updated pic of me. Im still sexy even though I look 60


----------



## JAYGEE

I look better as a youngin.


----------



## JAYGEE

Sorry for all the pics, this is what happens when I am bored at work.


----------



## dmmj

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 147791
> 
> 
> I look better as a youngin.


doesn't everybody? I was a super cute kid now I'm just an ugly old mango to be honest my girlfriend thinks I'm handsome so I can't complain


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 147790
> Updated pic of me. Im still THINK I'M WAY MORE sexy even though I look DISGUSTING!


 I can't believe that you have a hatchling sulcat. If only I'd known…


----------



## JAYGEE

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can't believe that you have a hatchling sulcat. If only I'd known…


Lol. I just wanted to know what I will look like when I am your age Ken. Lmao

Im young again! It's a miracle!


----------



## AnimalLady

Welp, this post just made me realize i hardly have any pix by myself! I found 2 though, here I am


----------



## JAYGEE

AnimalLady said:


> View attachment 147935
> View attachment 147936
> Welp, this post just made me realize i hardly have any pix by myself! I found 2 though, here I am


How you dooooooin... [emoji12]


----------



## AnimalLady

Chillinnnnn


----------



## JAYGEE

Found this earlier. Pretty funny !


----------



## yillt

(sorry about the weird face, my brother was trying to pull me down


----------



## ZEROPILOT

yillt said:


> View attachment 150897
> (sorry about the weird face, my brother was trying to pull me down


That's what siblings do....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got 5 OLDER siblings and I was never able to do these things. What's up with that?


----------



## AnimalLady

Me and my sister


----------



## Pebbles&Petunias

Here's two pictures of my fiance and I. I'm the girl obviously haha


----------



## dmmj

I never assume anymore


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So far what I think people look like haven't been too far off....Except the ones I thought were female that turned out to be dudes, etc.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I love it when ever this thread gets "resurrected"  Thanks for the recent posts, everybody! YOU ALL LOOK GREAT!!!


----------



## dmmj

I'm amazed at all the attractive young people who own tortoises. when I started 30 years ago it was just a bunch of old men. Total sausage fest.


----------



## Alaskamike

4th of July - photo-bombing my dog, Toby


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alaskamike said:


> 4th of July - photo-bombing my dog, Toby
> View attachment 152540


Adorable!  I love that big happy smile on Toby's face


----------



## AnimalLady

I chopped my hair off! I feel liberated haha 14" of dead hair gone!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AnimalLady said:


> View attachment 152749
> 
> I feel liberated haha 14" of dead hair gone!


But your hair is all cut off!!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But your hair is all cut off!!!!!


And she didn't even offer it to a old man for touch ups !


----------



## AnimalLady

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But your hair is all cut off!!!!!


Gone! I love it!


----------



## AnimalLady

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And she didn't even offer it to a old man for touch ups !


Ohh you didn't want that. It felt like a bristle brush!


----------



## Dkozi7

Back when my babies were little 






Llamas can be a bit intimidating


----------



## LibbyCecil

Me


----------



## Prairie Mom

Dkozi7 said:


> Back when my babies were little
> View attachment 152797
> 
> 
> View attachment 152798
> 
> 
> Llamas can be a bit intimidating
> View attachment 152799
> 
> 
> View attachment 152800


Fantastic photos! I wish I could have made them even bigger to see them more clearly. Adorable sulcatas and the llama cracks me up


----------



## Prairie Mom

LibbyCecil said:


> Me


Pretty


----------



## Dkozi7

Prairie Mom said:


> Fantastic photos! I wish I could have made them even bigger to see them more clearly. Adorable sulcatas and the llama cracks me up



Thank you! I was afraid they would be too big so I made them "medium". Guess it was a bit too small.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dkozi7 said:


> Thank you! Guess it was a bit too small.


They looked wonderful to me.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Dkozi7 said:


> Thank you! I was afraid they would be too big so I made them "medium". Guess it was a bit too small.


You'll quickly learn that this is the kind of forum where we WANT you to show off big and beautiful photos!! Still glad you shared


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Gillian Moore 
Hi Gillian Yes, I have 4 kids total. 2 bio and 2 adopted. The orphanage photo was taken in 2010 and they've grown a lot since then. Plus, they look younger in the photos just because of malnutrition. You'll find millions of photos of them throughout the forum, particularly in the Garden chat. They're my little garden hobbits I did post photos of my hubby and such on a page here... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...-look-like-thread.28356/page-110#post-1068395


----------



## LibbyCecil

Prairie Mom said:


> Pretty


Thank you!


----------



## Dessy

This is me  can anyone guess what my halloween costume was?


----------



## gg888

So here we've got my Russian tort Bertie, me (excuse my face), Bertie again posing with Barnie my adopted sully (fully supervised) and me with my giant bunny Russell, who we sadly lost two months ago. I've also got three other rabbits, and hamsters and fish and a cat (I'm a serious animal person)


----------



## dmmj

Dessy said:


> This is me  can anyone guess what my halloween costume was?
> 
> View attachment 154791


to quote Austin Powers. it's a man baby, yeah!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Dessy said:


> This is me  can anyone guess what my halloween costume was?
> 
> View attachment 154791


Mark Twain???


----------



## AnimalLady

Dessy said:


> This is me  can anyone guess what my halloween costume was?
> 
> View attachment 154791


Einstein!


----------



## Gillian M

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm the one that got us off topic. I feel sufficiently chided, so I'll follow the example and post a picture too, after which, I'll slink back into the hole from whence I garden and snuggle my tortoise...
> 
> 
> I've used my pic as my avatar plenty of times, so I've been trying to look for a "show off" photo like one of me on a mountain top or something...hmmm...I'm struggling...Maybe I'm not as cool as I think I am??
> 
> I'll go for these...
> I like that I match the tree
> View attachment 123353
> 
> 
> Here's my fam who I adore with a passion...
> 
> View attachment 123351


Lovely pcis - GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M

AnimalLady said:


> Einstein!


Yes.......brainy Einstein!


----------



## Razan

Dessy said:


> This is me  can anyone guess what my halloween costume was?
> 
> View attachment 154791



My husband Albert 's guess: is Geppetto. I still like Einstein.


----------



## Dessy

I was Einstein


----------



## Gillian M

Dessy said:


> I was Einstein


That bright?! (Only joking, alright?) I guessed it was....Einstein.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I dressed as a grumpy middle aged man and gave out candy.......


----------



## AnimalLady

Dessy said:


> I was Einstein


Ha! I knew it


----------



## Gillian M

AnimalLady said:


> Ha! I knew it


Yes you did, but I did too!


----------



## AnimalLady

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes you did, but I did too!


That you did!


----------



## AnimalLady

I came across this pic organized pix at work... wow, its an oldy.... i was teaching my baby how to fish..we threw back EVERYTHING that was caught, because they were gross... but we were just practicing before getting on the boat... I miss my baby being this small!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> I came across this pic organized pix at work... wow, its an oldy.... i was teaching my baby how to fish..we threw back EVERYTHING that was caught, because they were gross... but we were just practicing before getting on the boat... I miss my baby being this small!!!
> View attachment 155826


I'll play my music really loud so you don't have to hear the whistles and cat-calls!


----------



## AnimalLady

Prairie Mom said:


> I'll play my music really loud so you don't have to hear the whistles and cat-calls!


LOL! Thank you


----------



## mike taylor

That's half the fun of this thread is the cat calls !


----------



## dmmj

who would call a cat?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> who would call a cat?


Not me ..... Well maybe not me ..... Well


----------



## mike taylor

Meow! Meow ! Meow !


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

This is me


----------



## dmmj

Tippiethetortoise said:


> View attachment 157370
> This is me


how do we know that? It could be any random picture


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> how do we know that? It could be any random picture



Put on your stalker sleuth hat


----------



## mike taylor

Hey, fellow Houstonian !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Tippiethetortoise said:


> View attachment 157370
> This is me


You can see that's a Texas Girl look at that smile


----------



## AnimalLady

Tippiethetortoise said:


> View attachment 157370
> This is me


Ohhhh puuuurrrtyyy


----------



## dmmj

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You can see that's a Texas Girl look at that smile


I heard everything is bigger in Texas, does that include smiles?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dmmj said:


> I heard everything is bigger in Texas, does that include smiles?


Yes and friendlier! Even though I've never been to Texas ! I ve Hurd the same thing


----------



## jaizei

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Yes and friendlier! Even though I've never been to Texas ! I ve Hurd the same thing



It's right there in the name.


----------



## teresaf

New pic of me....I'm getting ollllld. LOL


----------



## mike taylor

Apparently we have hotties in Ohio also .


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

dmmj said:


> how do we know that? It could be any random picture


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

mike taylor said:


> Hey, fellow Houstonian !


Houston!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

teresaf said:


> New pic of me....I'm getting ollllld. LOL
> View attachment 157408


No your not I am


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Texas has a lot of great looking ladies !!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Now that I'm too old to enjoy them !!


----------



## mike taylor

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Houston!


Houston ! New Caney 20 miles north of Houston . Unless you count Kingwood as Houston . In that case three miles .


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

[QUOTE="mike taylor said:


> Houston ! New Caney 20 miles north of Houston . Unless you count Kingwood as Houston . In that case three miles .


Ah, I'm 30 mins south of Houston, unless you count NASA as Houston lol. I can literally see the space center from my back door.


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Now that I'm too old to enjoy them !!


There are plenty of Texan women, of all ages.


----------



## dmmj

Tippiethetortoise said:


> View attachment 157409


ok good enough for me


----------



## mike taylor

Tippiethetortoise said:


> Ah, I'm 30 mins south of Houston, unless you count NASA as Houston lol. I can literally see the space center from my back door.


I can see my Tortoise enclosures from my back door . ha-ha NASA ! Liars ! We know there is aliens ! Haha


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> I can see my Tortoise enclosures from my back door . ha-ha NASA ! Liars ! We know there is aliens ! Haha


must be inside Texas humor?


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> must be inside Texas humor?


In New Mexico they advertise aliens ! In Houston NASA says no no no aliens ever . Liars !


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> ok good enough for me


----------



## dmmj

well, I seriously doubt Masters of Deception are posting on this thread. I could always be wrong though.


----------



## GeorgeUK

Here's me in Catalonia this Summer. I'm new on here, great to be apart of the community. 

Morning Walk:





...42C & looking like a Lobster!


----------



## teresaf

GeorgeUK said:


> Here's me in Catalonia this Summer. I'm new on here, great to be apart of the community.
> 
> Morning Walk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...42C & looking like a Lobster!


Ouch...I can TOTALLY relate.


----------



## JAYGEE

My awesome shirt..


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 157443
> 
> 
> My awesome shirt..


I need this shirt!


----------



## dmmj

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 157443
> 
> 
> My awesome shirt..


my vision is little bad due to cataracts , but are those cats playing guitars?


----------



## JAYGEE

Tippiethetortoise said:


> I need this shirt!


I saw it at Spencers or Hot Topic in the mall and I had to have it!




One of my other Cat shirts and some funky *** Siracha beer.... This was a few months ago and I still can't eat Siracha..


----------



## JAYGEE

dmmj said:


> my vision is little bas due to catarcts , but are those cats playing guitars?


Nope, the cat is riding 2 Great White sharks!


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

JAYGEE said:


> I saw it at Spencers or Hot Topic in the mall and I had to have it!
> 
> View attachment 157453
> 
> 
> One of my other Cat shirts and some funky *** Siracha beer.... This was a few months ago and I still can't eat Siracha..


That's it, I'm going to raid your closet!


----------



## JAYGEE

Tippiethetortoise said:


> That's it, I'm going to raid your closet!








One more, my Astronaut cat shirt.. 

I have another one with a cat DJing but it's in the dirty clothes..


----------



## mike taylor

Somebody likes flea loins ! Ha-ha Flea lions haha


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Somebody likes flea loins ! Ha-ha Flea lions haha


----------



## JAYGEE

mike taylor said:


> Somebody likes flea loins ! Ha-ha Flea lions haha


I work at the city's animal shelter and I started wearing the cat shirts, now a few of us wear them to see who has the best one. I won so far with the cat riding the sharks. Lol


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> I work at the city's animal shelter and I started wearing the cat shirts, now a few of us wear them to see who has the best one. I won so far with the cat riding the sharks. Lol



I'd say get a shirt with this meme on it but that's probably not appropriate for most workplaces. 

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/do-you-think-this-is-a-game


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> I'd say get a shirt with this meme on it but that's probably not appropriate for most workplaces.
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/do-you-think-this-is-a-game


Buahahahaaaa!! I don't think I could pull that off with out getting written up... But I would like to try lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 157443
> 
> 
> My awesome shirt..


I've never needed to own a shirt so badly in my whole life!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmmj

is not best cat shirt an oxymoron?


----------



## Big Charlie

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 157443
> 
> 
> My awesome shirt..


I'd love to get one of these!


----------



## JAYGEE

Big Charlie said:


> I'd love to get one of these!


Ill see if I can find an online link to it and I'll post it up.


----------



## JAYGEE

Big Charlie said:


> I'd love to get one of these!


Here is the link scroll down about half way. Im posting the link to all the cat shirts cause they have some badarse ones.

http://www.hottopic.com/tees/animal-tees/


----------



## JAYGEE

Good morning TFO !


----------



## JAYGEE

JAYGEE said:


> View attachment 157600


Dunno why it's showing as an attachment and not the picture.


----------



## dmmj

now I'm scared 2 open the attachments above.


----------



## Big Charlie

JAYGEE said:


> Here is the link scroll down about half way. Im posting the link to all the cat shirts cause they have some badarse ones.
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/tees/animal-tees/


Thank you!


----------



## JAYGEE

Big Charlie said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> Good morning TFO !


I'm nominating you for best dressed forum member


----------



## JAYGEE

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm nominating you for best dressed forum member








Sounds good.. lol


----------



## JAYGEE

And my dumb pics keep going side ways. Maybe of I take a sideways pic it will go upright lol


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> Sounds good.. lol



I totally just found my new SCREEN SAVER!  ha ha ha!


----------



## JAYGEE

Lmao!!! Do it and post a pic!

Look at the ceiling I have had that pencil and 3 thumb tacks up there for about 6 month ago..


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> Lmao!!! Do it and post a pic!
> 
> Look at the ceiling I have had that pencil and 3 thumb tacks up there for about 6 month ago..



Totally leaving it for my confused husband to find...


----------



## JAYGEE

Prairie Mom said:


> Totally leaving it for my confused husband to find...
> View attachment 157662


Lmfao! ! Oh man o man please tell us the outcome of that!!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Totally leaving it for my confused husband to find...
> View attachment 157662



Your icons are mildly infuriating.


----------



## Prairie Mom

JAYGEE said:


> Lmfao! ! Oh man o man please tell us the outcome of that!!


He knows who he married


----------



## dmmj

I would post a picture of myself, but I don't want to break the internet


----------



## mike taylor

Prairie Mom said:


> Totally leaving it for my confused husband to find...
> View attachment 157662


That's going to go over like a turd in a punch bowl !


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Your icons are mildly infuriating.



pourquoi?? 

I have no idea why this would be so!


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I would post a picture of myself, but I don't want to break the internet



That horse is out of the stable.


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> I would post a picture of myself, but I don't want to break the internet


Do it! And I'll be you for tomorrow!

Then I have to go back to my Star Wars theme


----------



## AnimalLady

Bahahaha


----------



## AnimalLady

Woo wee my hair looks awfully healthy in this pic! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> View attachment 157666
> 
> Bahahaha


Maybe I'll take this one for my next Avatar


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Maybe I'll take this one for my next Avatar



There's 120 pages to mine for pictures. Maybe you'll even find Jacqui's.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> There's 120 pages to mine for pictures. Maybe you'll even find Jacqui's.


I remember you did it once for @russian/sulcata/tortoise, right? That was so funny. He's such a cute kid. I laughed for days


----------



## AnimalLady

Prairie Mom said:


> I remember you did it once for @russian/sulcata/tortoise, right? That was so funny. He's such a cute kid. I laughed for days


He's not on pages 1-14, and I give up lol. I feel stalkerish!


----------



## dmmj

are you looking for my picture? If so I believe I'm on a page double digits under 30 but I can't remember exactly


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> He's not on pages 1-14, and I give up lol. I feel stalkerish!


Who? Do you mean Jaizei? -I don't believe he posts photos of himself.

I remember your picture @dmmj  I think it's fun to be able to picture people on the forum as I type.


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> Who? Do you mean Jaizei? -I don't believe he posts photos of himself.
> 
> I remember your picture @dmmj  I think it's fun to be able to picture people on the forum as I type.



I can neither confirm nor deny that there are pictures of me on the forum. 

I'd say I'm probably better in your imaginations but given the things I talk about most frequently, that may not be the case.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> are you looking for my picture? If so I believe I'm on a page double digits under 30 but I can't remember exactly



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/page-21#post-137766
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/page-98#post-991339
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/page-90#post-871415


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, you win. You ARE the king of the search function. Now please do a search and link where YOUR picture shows up!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, you win. You ARE the king of the search function. Now please do a search and link where YOUR picture shows up!!!!



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...-look-like-thread.28356/page-120#post-1246456


----------



## Yvonne G

Very funny!

I see a tail end of a tattoo on your wrist, and you've been smart enough to cut off your finger prints, but I am able to see the prints on your palm. Do we have a National palm print registry? I'll get right on it.


----------



## jaizei

I think there's also a sliver of thigh in one of the pictures I posted in the other thread. Practically enough for a full ID.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/page-21#post-137766
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/page-98#post-991339
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/page-90#post-871415


@dmmj is a handsome dude! Post photos more often, buddy!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that there are pictures of me on the forum.
> 
> I'd say I'm probably better in your imaginations but given the things I talk about most frequently, that may not be the case.





Yvonne G said:


> Ok, you win. You ARE the king of the search function. Now please do a search and link where YOUR picture shows up!!!!


 

No need, Yvonne!!! I found Cameron's yearbook photo!!! The stuff dreams are made of...


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> No need, Yvonne!!! I found Cameron's yearbook photo!!! The stuff dreams are made of...
> View attachment 157736



My sister did dress me up as Robert Smith for Halloween one year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> My sister did dress me up as Robert Smith for Halloween one year.


Robert Smith's great fun!
I'm sure you were well versed on the use of Hair Spray already.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Prairie Mom said:


> I remember you did it once for @russian/sulcata/tortoise, right? That was so funny. He's such a cute kid. I laughed for days


----------



## mike taylor

Now I see why you like your new house and don't spend much time on the forum .


----------



## Prairie Mom

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 158032



"LL Cool Nick"

Ladies Love Cool Nick...Russian/Sulcata/Tortoise 
---------------------------------

Now...seriously...are those girls good enough for our Nick !????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 158032


Ding, dong!!


----------



## mike taylor

Prairie Mom said:


> "LL Cool Nick"
> 
> Ladies Love Cool Nick...Russian/Sulcata/Tortoise
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Now...seriously...are those girls good enough for our Nick !????


Sure they are . He is young so he can have as much fun finding the right one as he wants . hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's just all too bad that Monica never has posted a picture of herself …


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's just all too bad that Monica never has posted a picture of herself …


Where you been ?


----------



## anloni




----------



## mark109r

Running agility with one of our dogs They say owners look like their dogs!!!

This one was taken at the Lowry Park Zoo in Tampa


----------



## dmmj

mark109r said:


> View attachment 160898
> View attachment 160899
> View attachment 160900
> Running agility with one of our dogs They say owners look like their dogs!!!
> View attachment 160901
> This one was taken at the Lowry Park Zoo in Tampa


it looks like someone's mom didn't give birth to a kid, but a bearded legend.


----------



## MPRC

Happy New Year! Just doing what I can to maintain my sanity here in snowy Oregon.


----------



## dmmj

Hmmmmmn


----------



## mike taylor

Most people build snowmen and go skiing . If you want to blow bubbles in a tutu and you are enjoying yourself you go girl . That's what makes us all so unique .


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Most people build snowmen and go skiing . If you want to blow bubbles in a tutu and you are enjoying yourself you go girl . That's what makes us all so unique .


I blown lots of bubbles before but never in a tutu


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I blown lots of bubbles before but never in a tutu



...you know the rules


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

LaDukePhoto said:


> Happy New Year! Just doing what I can to maintain my sanity here in snowy Oregon.


Personally, I'm enjoying the freezing rain that coated everything yesterday afternoon on. 6" more snow on top of the 2"-3" we've already gotten would have been funner.


----------



## AnimalLady

LaDukePhoto said:


> Happy New Year! Just doing what I can to maintain my sanity here in snowy Oregon.


This is a sweet pic! I like it!

Side note~ I learned how to make tutu's, super easy and fun to do.. the only problem I found is that we ONLY have boys in our family, and even though I made it in batman colors my boys refused :\


----------



## MPRC

We've had a nice sheet of ice out here on top of the dusting of snow. I am a total 'Summer' girl. Several people have joked that I am part reptile. I play outside a lot, it's just hard to get excited about it when it's cold.


----------



## mike taylor

I agree ! I hate the cold !


----------



## mike taylor

I'm the guy holding the beer . Not really but you'd never see me in snow .


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

Tippiethetortoise said:


> View attachment 157370
> This is me


My hair has changed colors, so I thought I'd update what I look like lol


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

mike taylor said:


> I'm the guy holding the beer . Not really but you'd never see me in snow .
> 
> View attachment 161124


Seriously. Snow is the worst! I mean... I've only seen it twice, but still!


----------



## dmmj

never seen snow never touched it you guys can have it. The closest I get to snow is my ice shaver


----------



## johnandjade

I look like... with my eyes. 

far to many disturbing pictures of me that can't be unseen of me on the forum already! 

here's a ' normal' one I guess?


----------



## Anyfoot

dmmj said:


> never seen snow never touched it you guys can have it. The closest I get to snow is my ice shaver


 Is this another one of your jokes. Seriously have you never touched or played in snow.


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> never seen snow never touched it you guys can have it. The closest I get to snow is my ice shaver




s'now way?!

the difference between snowmomen and snowmomen??? 


...s'now balls


----------



## johnandjade

ask and ye shall receive!

...it's snowing here now, got the lottery numbers?!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Anyfoot

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 162518
> View attachment 162519


Where abouts in Scotland do you live? 
Dont worry I'm not after snowballing ya house.


----------



## dmmj

Anyfoot said:


> Is this another one of your jokes. Seriously have you never touched or played in snow.


I would never joke about being a snow virgin never touched it


----------



## johnandjade

Anyfoot said:


> Where abouts in Scotland do you live?
> Dont worry I'm not after snowballing ya house.



paisley, near Glasgow airport


----------



## JAYGEE

We don't get any snow out here. Maybe once every 5 - 10 years or so. Hell its middle of "winter" and its not even cold lol.


----------



## JAYGEE

This ones from Christmas, we're all saying you're number 1!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

What? No tequila?????


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> I look like... with my eyes.
> 
> far to many disturbing pictures of me that can't be unseen of me on the forum already!
> 
> here's a ' normal' one I guess?
> View attachment 162504


Awww! Great photo! Good looking people! Jade's looking really pretty and her expression cracks me up


----------



## JAYGEE

maggie3fan said:


> What? No tequila?????


I don't really touch tequila anymore after a new years party a few years back...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAYGEE said:


> This ones from Christmas, we're all saying you're number 1!


Here I just thought you were showing off all your holiday candles you've collected this year.


----------



## alexialawrence

My beardie "Rebel" and I.


----------



## dmmj

there's something on your shirt


----------



## JAYGEE

Rearranging supplies at work. Had to take a pic!


----------



## KellyKhaos

Hello subset hair.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Oh glasses glare. What to do. 
But this is me, right now. I dont have many pictures of myself in my phone


----------



## JoesMum

Me and JoesDad looking posh at a wedding


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

So lovely !! @JoesMum


----------



## Eric Phillips

Me and the crazy cute women in my life


----------



## CathyNed

Only saw this thread now...here is me...hiding under a rock....

and here is me again....not hiding under a rock....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

CathyNed said:


> Only saw this thread now...here is me...hiding under a rock....
> View attachment 177500
> and here is me again....not hiding under a rock....
> View attachment 177501


I'm going to look under all my rocks to see if I can find a cute girl under one of my rocks !!


----------



## CathyNed

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G

Eric Phillips said:


> View attachment 177499
> 
> Me and the crazy cute women in my life



Nice picture to save for posterity!


----------



## Pearly

Omg! I love this thread! Will have to go back and get all caught up on it. Awesome!

it's funny how seing some of the faces can surprise us as to collide with the mental image of a person that's been built over time based only on reading their posts


----------



## Gillian M

Pearly said:


> Omg! I love this thread! Will have to go back and get all caught up on it. Awesome!
> View attachment 178301
> it's funny how seing some of the faces can surprise us as to collide with the mental image of a person that's been built over time based only on reading their posts


So very true.


----------



## dmmj

Pearly said:


> Omg! I love this thread! Will have to go back and get all caught up on it. Awesome!
> View attachment 178301
> it's funny how seing some of the faces can surprise us as to collide with the mental image of a person that's been built over time based only on reading their posts


most people say I look exactly like I sound. I'm not sure whether that's a compliment or not.


----------



## Pearly

dmmj said:


> most people say I look exactly like I sound. I'm not sure whether that's a compliment or not.


I'll have to dig up your picture in this thread and will tell you.


----------



## dmmj

Pearly said:


> I'll have to dig up your picture in this thread and will tell you.


there's two of me


----------



## Pearly

dmmj said:


> there's two of me


Aha! Dual personality?.... Or... duo persona?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Very cool to come back here after a lot of time has passed and see some of the faces of folks I speak to very often!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> I look like... with my eyes.
> 
> far to many disturbing pictures of me that can't be unseen of me on the forum already!
> 
> here's a ' normal' one I guess?
> View attachment 162504


Jade looks none too pleased.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Jade looks none too pleased.




I've long shaved off the fluff! jade was getting me back as everytime she was taking a pic i stuck out my bottom lip and gave a thumbs down


----------



## Guzboss

the one and only =)


----------



## tortadise

All sunburned from the beach a few days ago.


----------



## johnandjade

tortadise said:


> All sunburned from the beach a few days ago.
> View attachment 178420




ouch!


----------



## cmacusa3

Me and the Wifey




Me at the golf course today.




"Craig Craig the turtle man" as they call me.


----------



## Rue

Where's your cape?


----------



## cmacusa3

At the dry cleaners, Had some turtle poo on it.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

ooh, that was smart ! I'm quietly laughing right now .


----------



## BioReef

I am new here. I like being able to put faces with names. This is me and 1 of my 4 ridgebacks!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Just took hat off.
What is left of hair plastered to forehead.
Nice look.


----------



## jezebellemom

I don't post much here but I read the forum for an hour or two every day so it's really cool to see the faces behind all of everyone's posts! Here's me:


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Boy ! The TFO has some great looking Ladies !


----------



## jaizei

Idk what's come over me but here you go @Yvonne G


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Boy ! The TFO has some great looking Ladies !


And me.


----------



## Moozillion

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 178699
> 
> Just took hat off.
> What is left of hair plastered to forehead.
> Nice look.


I like the photo of you in your fez: very dapper!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And me.


Such beauty and modesty, too!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> I like the photo of you in your fez: very dapper!


Ta. 
It's why I decided to live in Fes.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Idk what's come over me but here you go @Yvonne G
> 
> View attachment 178719



Oh boy! Horses are my favorite people, and unicorns...well, what can I say?


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 178699
> 
> Just took hat off.
> What is left of hair plastered to forehead.
> Nice look.


Hey Adam! No wonder I liked you so much immediately after reading your post for the very first time. We look like ... we are related. Our eyes... On this picture you have this same eyes I used to have. People used to tease me about them saying that "they hypnotised them".


----------



## Pearly

jaizei said:


> Idk what's come over me but here you go @Yvonne G
> 
> View attachment 178719


Unicorn?! We've got unicorns here too???!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Hey Adam! No wonder I liked you so much immediately after reading your post for the very first time. We look like ... we are related. Our eyes... On this picture you have this same eyes I used to have. People used to tease me about them saying that "they hypnotised them".


Yeah, often accused of having hypnotic eyes. 
Which is nice. 
It would be an honour if we were related.


----------



## Tom

jaizei said:


> Idk what's come over me but here you go @Yvonne G
> 
> View attachment 178719



I envisioned the other end of the horse for you.


----------



## Pearly

Tom said:


> I envisioned the other end of the horse for you.


That was mean! (But still funny)


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, often accused of having hypnotic eyes.
> Which is nice.
> It would be an honour if we were related.


Likewise My Friend


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

@jezebellemom the hair looks really good on you !


----------



## Waltumus

It's cool to put faces to the names you see so often on here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Waltumus said:


> It's cool to put names to the faces you see so often.


I like the "cyber-cam" in the top corner of the room looking over your shoulder to insure you are working when you pretend to be.


----------



## Waltumus

Lol...Yep I'm busted.


----------



## mike taylor

The hot wife an myself . Oooo so pretty.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## keepergale

My new hero


----------



## mike taylor

Dang Nick ! She got you to get a haircut! Hahahahaha Very pretty young lady you got there . Now I see why you haven't been around us old people. I don't blame you boy carry on .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 180464


I see you've been busy, Nick, absence explained. 
Enjoy your youth!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Pearly said:


> Omg! I love this thread! Will have to go back and get all caught up on it. Awesome!
> View attachment 178301
> it's funny how seing some of the faces can surprise us as to collide with the mental image of a person that's been built over time based only on reading their posts


Look at what a babe you are!!


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Idk what's come over me but here you go @Yvonne G
> 
> View attachment 178719


I call Shenanigans


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I call Shenanigans



Which part?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Bump.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Adam from Morocco.
With his wifey.
And John @johnandjade from Scotland.
meeting in Spain.


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

my profile is me but here's me and Randall


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KaitlinKeefe_ said:


> my profile is me but here's me and Randall
> View attachment 181817


Bit more of Randall, please.


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_




----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

he's way cuter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KaitlinKeefe_ said:


> View attachment 181818


Yep.
Thanks.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bump.


Yay!!!!!!!!! I love the photos so much! It's so great that you guys did this


----------



## mike taylor

Do we need more photos? Here's me with no beard . Then bearded me .


----------



## mike taylor

And here's the wife and I in Austin Texas.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bump.
> View attachment 181814





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Adam from Morocco.
> With his wifey.
> And John @johnandjade from Scotland.
> meeting in Spain.
> View attachment 181815


Omg! Love these pics!!! So glad you guys did that! Good for you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Omg! Love these pics!!! So glad you guys did that! Good for you!


I'm so glad we did, too.


We got on so well, straight from the start.
(notice wifey's huge gin in the foreground).


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm so glad we did, too.
> View attachment 182102
> 
> We got on so well, straight from the start.
> (notice wifey's huge gin in the foreground).


Wow! That gin is big! I was never big on that kind of stuff (gin, whiskey etc). Good beer and wine were my thing


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Wow! That gin is big! I was never big on that kind of stuff (gin, whiskey etc). Good beer and wine were my thing


John was on Magners' (cider), I was on Stella, but we both managed plenty of beer (bitter and lager), stout and cider as well as whisky and wine.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> John was on Magners' (cider), I was on Stella, but we both managed plenty of beer (bitter and lager), stout and cider as well as whisky and wine.




and ...( spelling strikes!! ) san-greee--ahh'


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> And here's the wife and I in Austin Texas.


Your wife is really pretty. She's pretty without even needing to try I can't believe how different you are with and without the beard! What does your wife prefer?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm so glad we did, too.
> View attachment 182102
> 
> We got on so well, straight from the start.
> (notice wifey's huge gin in the foreground).


awwww...so fun! Was Jade able to make it?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Forum spouses may need to form their own little support group


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> awwww...so fun! Was Jade able to make it?


Sadly, no.
She'd only just got back from a hols in Cyprus (i think) with her family.
Next time, i hope.


----------



## mike taylor

Prairie Mom said:


> Your wife is really pretty. She's pretty without even needing to try I can't believe how different you are with and without the beard! What does your wife prefer?


Thank you very much . I think she's beautiful. She doesn't care beard or no beard . But I think she likes the beard better because she can't stop playing with it .


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> awwww...so fun! Was Jade able to make it?




she wasn't invited


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> she wasn't invited


I had thought she might be behind the camera


----------



## ColleenT




----------



## ZEROPILOT

ColleenT said:


>


You're not a "natural" blue head are you?


----------



## ColleenT

ZEROPILOT said:


> You're not a "natural" blue head are you?



Lord i would hope not! LOL


----------



## Eric Phillips

ColleenT said:


>



Oh yeah! Somebody has a rebel side to them the blue rocks!


----------



## Camdens tortoise

Hi, I am Stephanie (Mr. Frogs mommy) we live in Florida. Not sure why it won't post my picture straight but the bottom picture is my family, my husband and son.


----------



## Camdens tortoise

Camdens tortoise said:


> Hi, I am Stephanie (Mr. Frogs mommy) we live in Florida. The bottom picture is my family, my husband and son.


----------



## richosullivan

Hangin with my chameleon Carlos.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Mister - did you realize you have something on your head?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I've grown so much.


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

You don't look like a baby anymore (page 127 for those wondering)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At the undesirable sake of getting kicked off the only, "Proper Forum" on the World Wide Internet Machine, I will simply and with dignity respond, "Tortoises" and maybe some turtles. For instance, I have a fossil of a turtle from back in the days when they could not retract their heads into their shells. Their closest relative today is a "side-neck" turtle. I might want one of those turtles to go along with the fossil, but I'm not thrilled with having a water-turtle tank in the livingroom. Ya' know? I think I'll just stick with my original favorite pick/statement that would get me kicked off of here. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ohh, LOOK LIKE ! ! Wow I shore done read that wrong. Well I got a laugh.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tippiethetortoise said:


> You don't look like a baby anymore (page 127 for those wondering)


Yup, he's lost the baby fat and grown whiskers, but he still hasn't learned how to comb his hair!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I was just looking over some of the photos. It's sad how many of us are no longer on the forum.
Including some very fun and interesting members I'd all but forgotten about.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was just looking over some of the photos. It's sad how many of us are no longer on the forum.
> Including some very fun and interesting members I'd all but forgotten about.



I agree. Too sad that so many of our old friends no longer come visit us here.


----------



## lisa127

I'm trying to figure out when I got so old. I hate photos...


----------



## Yvonne G

I agree (not about you looking old). I hardly ever look in the mirror and when I do I wonder who is that old lady looking back at me?


----------



## lisa127

Yvonne G said:


> I agree (not about you looking old). I hardly ever look in the mirror and when I do I wonder who is that old lady looking back at me?


Lol....yes. most times I feel like I'm still in my 20s, then I look in the mirror and see wrinkles forming and my face falling. That's when I realize my 20s was decades ago.


----------



## dmmj

everybody gets old everybody dies, that's life


----------



## ZEROPILOT

dmmj said:


> everybody gets old everybody dies, that's life


True. But at what point do you no longer identify with that face in the mirror?
I seem to have grown ancient overnight.


----------



## lisa127

ZEROPILOT said:


> True. But at what point do you no longer identify with that face in the mirror?
> I seem to have grown ancient overnight.


It does seem overnight! When my kids were teens people thought we were sisters! They are only 23 and 22 now! This is when people said that, about 8 to 10 years ago. Me and my daughter.


----------



## Big Charlie

lisa127 said:


> It does seem overnight! When my kids were teens people thought we were sisters! They are only 23 and 22 now! This is when people said that, about 8 to 10 years ago. Me and my daughter.
> View attachment 205674


That was true for me too, with my daughters. One of my daughter's boyfriend's friends tried to ask me out. Now I look my age, and try to avoid looking in the mirror.


----------



## Jennifer M

It's always nice to put a face with who you chat with and get such great advice from


----------



## lisa127

Big Charlie said:


> That was true for me too, with my daughters. One of my daughter's boyfriend's friends tried to ask me out. Now I look my age, and try to avoid looking in the mirror.


I hear ya!


----------



## lisa127

dmmj said:


> everybody gets old everybody dies, that's life


I'm not worried about dying. It's the getting old part.


----------



## Greta16

Here's me making the laughing emoji face...my friends and I were making our own.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

lisa127 said:


> I'm trying to figure out when I got so old. I hate photos...
> View attachment 205657


Calling you old is like calling grape juice wine ! The older the wine the more it's worth !


----------



## Gillian M

lisa127 said:


> I'm not worried about dying. It's the getting old part.


Hi. That is exactly how I feel: "Death is part of life after all" whether we like it or not.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. That is exactly how I feel: "Death is part of life after all" whether we like it or not.


Heh.
Where's the picture?


----------



## Gillian M

ZEROPILOT said:


> Heh.
> Where's the picture?


What picture?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gillian Moore said:


> What picture?


Exactly


----------



## Gypsy

View attachment 211594


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Gypsy said:


> View attachment 211594


Sorry, Gypsy. I see nothing. But it might be my crappy phone.


----------



## Gypsy

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sorry, Gypsy. I see nothing. But it might be my crappy phone.


No it's operator error on my part


----------



## Gypsy

Well behaved women rarely make history.


----------



## mike taylor

This is me napping . My wife braided my beard . Not cool !


----------



## meech008

Ive been here for a while and I don't remember if I've posted a picture or not, so here is me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Very pretty. That's a nice picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Come on, Gillian. Where's your picture?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Come on, Gillian. Where's your picture?


Yes, Gillian.
You once posted a photo of your hand..............


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Greta16 said:


> Here's me making the laughing emoji face...my friends and I were making our own.
> 
> View attachment 205730


Happy birthday, Greta! 
Please save me some cake


----------



## jojay327

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Happy birthday, Greta!
> Please save me some cake


Fun pics here we are making our mean faces


----------



## Jay Bagley

Rees2 said:


> Post a picture of yourself so we can find out what you look like.I'll leave myself unseen.



Just came across this, this is me and my daughter Kennedy.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm glad to see this thread be resurrected. We have many new members who need to be added here. 

Your daughter is lovely!


----------



## Jay Bagley

Yvonne G said:


> I'm glad to see this thread be resurrected. We have many new members who need to be added here.
> 
> Your daughter is lovely!


Thank you Yvonne, she's been a joy to raise.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jay Bagley said:


> Thank you Yvonne, she's been a joy to raise.


Tell me that again in about two years. She looks like she's about ready to go through the terrible teens.


----------



## Jay Bagley

Yvonne G said:


> Tell me that again in about two years. She looks like she's about ready to go through the terrible teens.


Ha ha, oh yes. This is funny you say that, I was just having the same conversation with my mom the other day. She has had a few outbursts that have come out of nowhere and taken me by surprise. My mom said the exact same thing you said, about the terrible teens. And then begin to reminisce about some of the her own personal struggles she had with me as a kid.


----------



## Jay Bagley

Jay Bagley said:


> Just came across this, this is me and my daughter Kennedy.
> View attachment 232673


One more picture of me, one of my other passions in life. I love to go fishing. Big flathead catfish I caught on the Grand River on my parents property. This is a few years back, not quite that young anymore LOL


----------



## kellygirl64

Found one LOL. Not a self-anything type person but I did find a selfie. This is a few years old but I honestly still look just like that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is one of our most interesting threads...And one of the most seldom used.


----------



## lisa127

A recent one


----------



## GHOST TEQUILA

Just a few of my fellow associates unwinding together at "choir practice". Nothing serious, very low key & everyone was well behaved...at least that's how I remember it.




Which one am I? Oh that one that looks like he's the very obvious Captain.


----------



## katieandiggy

Hey I didn’t even know this thread existed. I’ve always wondered what people look like lol


Me on the right with my family, typically eating lol

We were out in China Town In Liverpool, UK


----------



## TechnoCheese

Oh wow, never knew this thread existed!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Tortoise selfie!


----------



## Yvonne G

TechnoCheese said:


> Oh wow, never knew this thread existed!
> View attachment 242329


Love it! LOVE it!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## CarolM

Okay my turn to say I didn't know about this thread. I am the only girl in the pic. Me and my boys taken last year at my oldest's Matric dance.


----------



## daniellenc

That’s me on the left with my baby sister!


----------



## daniellenc

And yes it was her batchlorette and us prepping for the 4th bar of the evening so extremely wasted lol


----------



## KarenSoCal

I didn't know about this either!

Me having fun at Vacation Bible School. The adults have as much fun as the kids!



Atop the Palm Springs Tram with my cousin



A more formal one...


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 245415


So THaT'S what a King-for-the-day looks like!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Yvonne G said:


> So THaT'S what a King-for-the-day looks like!


Ahhhum...for a month.  lol

You would of thought they'd elected someone a little more qualified...scary isn't it!


----------



## wellington

Interesting to see some people that you didn't know the sex of and find out its opposite from what you thought. 
I was off on quite a few.


----------



## daniellenc

wellington said:


> Interesting to see some people that you didn't know the sex of and find out its opposite from what you thought.
> I was off on quite a few.


I didn’t even know this thread existed lol.


----------



## daniellenc

Again on the left. Slightly more sober but from left to right that’s me, our cousin Michelle, and my sister Katie.


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Ahhhum...for a month.  lol
> 
> You would of thought they'd elected someone a little more qualified...scary isn't it!


oops! Sorry!!


----------



## TriciaStringer

This is me.


----------



## wellington

daniellenc said:


> I didn’t even know this thread existed lol.


I first thought you were female. Then changed my mind to being a male, remember even looking at your name to confirm, then seen your picture and well, obviously female. Thought you were older too. its funny to have a picture in your head of what someone looks like and then see how far off you are. Now if we could hear everyone's accent, that would be too funny.


----------



## TechnoCheese

wellington said:


> I first thought you were female. Then changed my mind to being a male, remember even looking at your name to confirm, then seen your picture and well, obviously female. Thought you were older too. its funny to have a picture in your head of what someone looks like and then see how far off you are. Now if we could hear everyone's accent, that would be too funny.



Because of your username, for a while I thought you where male until I actually looked at your profile and read “female” [emoji23]


----------



## daniellenc

wellington said:


> I first thought you were female. Then changed my mind to being a male, remember even looking at your name to confirm, then seen your picture and well, obviously female. Thought you were older too. its funny to have a picture in your head of what someone looks like and then see how far off you are. Now if we could hear everyone's accent, that would be too funny.


Well my 38 is coming so still a baby. I thought youre a male lol it took some time funny how gender isn’t important when we all love our shelled ones.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

daniellenc said:


> Well my 38 is coming so still a baby. I thought youre a male lol it took some time funny how gender isn’t important when we all love our shelled ones.


38 is coming fast for me too!


----------



## wellington

daniellenc said:


> Well my 38 is coming so still a baby. I thought youre a male lol it took some time funny how gender isn’t important when we all love our shelled ones.


Wouldn't have guessed late 30's. Late 20's early 30's.
Most everyone thinks I'm a male do to the name Wellington. That's why I eventually added my real name lol. Wellington is the street I lived on when I joined. 
Animal/reptile loving people are the best of the best.


----------



## wellington

TechnoCheese said:


> Because of your username, for a while I thought you where male until I actually looked at your profile and read “female” [emoji23]


That's funny cuz I thought you were a male too. I had too look twice at your pic. Lol


----------



## Jay Bagley

daniellenc said:


> Well my 38 is coming so still a baby. I thought youre a male lol it took some time funny how gender isn’t important when we all love our shelled ones.


38? Dang, I was thinking maybe 30 going off of your picture.


----------



## daniellenc

Jay Bagley said:


> 38? Dang, I was thinking maybe 30 going off of your picture.


@Jay Bagley i love you lol and @wellington you too. Birthday is August 13th born in 1980. But I’m starting to think 40 will be the new 20 except I’d never want to be 20 again lol.


----------



## daniellenc

Toddrickfl1 said:


> 38 is coming fast for me too!


When’s your bday?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

daniellenc said:


> When’s your bday?


6th of March so looks like you got me beat by six months


----------



## Jay Bagley

daniellenc said:


> @Jay Bagley i love you lol and @wellington you too. Birthday is August 13th born in 1980. But I’m starting to think 40 will be the new 20 except I’d never want to be 20 again lol.


I'm going to be 41 this year, 40 wasn't as bad as what I thought it was going to be. I think 30 was the worst for me at least. I started going gray back in my twenties LOL.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Jay Bagley said:


> I'm going to be 41 this year, 40 wasn't as bad as what I thought it was going to be. I think 30 was the worst for me at least. I started going gray back in my twenties LOL.


I had what I called a pre-pre mid life crisis when I turned 30


----------



## Jay Bagley

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I had what I called a pre-pre mid life crisis when I turned 30


Lmao, you and me both. It seemed like it took forever to get to 21, and then after that I can't believe how fast the time has gone.


----------



## Jay Bagley

CarolM said:


> Okay my turn to say I didn't know about this thread. I am the only girl in the pic. Me and my boys taken last year at my oldest's Matric dance.
> View attachment 245416


You have a very nice looking family.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Jay Bagley said:


> Lmao, you and me both. It seemed like it took forever to get to 21, and then after that I can't believe how fast the time has gone.


You ain't lying


----------



## CarolM

Jay Bagley said:


> You have a very nice looking family.


Thank you Jay.


----------



## Jay Bagley

CarolM said:


> Thank you Jay.


You're welcome Carol.


----------



## CarolM

Jay Bagley said:


> Lmao, you and me both. It seemed like it took forever to get to 21, and then after that I can't believe how fast the time has gone.


My mind is still 21 but my body not so much. This year I decided I was going to start counting backwards. [emoji23] Much more fun.


----------



## Jay Bagley

CarolM said:


> My mind is still 21 but my body not so much. This year I decided I was going to start counting backwards. [emoji23] Much more fun.


I am all for counting backwards, I wish somebody would relay that message to my hair, I have as much if not more gray than people 10 years older than me.


----------



## CarolM

Jay Bagley said:


> I am all for counting backwards, I wish somebody would relay that message to my hair, I have as much if not more gray than people 10 years older than me.


Lol. My blonde hides my grey thankfully. From my twenties i also had grey hair. It was always from the middle of my forehead hairline and down. Now it has spread out.


----------



## KarenSoCal

CarolM said:


> Now it has spread out.



Unfortunately, I now have to say this about all of my body parts!


----------



## CarolM

KarenSoCal said:


> Unfortunately, I now have to say this about all of my body parts!


Lol. Mine too.


----------



## EllieMay

Me & my best man in our favorite spot


----------



## TechnoCheese

wellington said:


> That's funny cuz I thought you were a male too. I had too look twice at your pic. Lol



Lol!


----------



## Chloebark

Hey this is cool!
That’s me on the left! I love being able to put faces to usernames!


----------



## Jay Bagley

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 245594
> 
> Me & my best man in our favorite spot


I'm going to be thinking about fishing all night at work now.


----------



## EllieMay

Jay Bagley said:


> I'm going to be thinking about fishing all night at work now.



safety first!! Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it's time to revive this thread. We have many newer members and I'd like to see what you look like!! So I'll refresh my picture. I took this one yesterday:




I just realized I look pretty much like my avatar picture.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

This should put an end to the mystery. Here's a picture of me at work.


----------



## jsheffield

Me, 49 years ago 



Me, getting in a final paddle before the snow, last fall

Jamie


----------



## Yvonne G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> This should put an end to the mystery. Here's a picture of me at work.
> View attachment 263242


Love it!


----------



## Yvonne G

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 263244
> 
> Me, 49 years ago
> 
> View attachment 263245
> 
> Me, getting in a final paddle before the snow, last fall
> 
> Jamie


We have another kayaker who posts on the Cold Dark Room sub forum. @Maro2Bear


----------



## SweetGreekTorts

Here's a recent picture of myself during a trip to Ireland for my birthday.


----------



## Yvonne G

irishkitty said:


> Here's a recent picture of myself during a trip to Ireland for my birthday.
> View attachment 263258


Lovely (both the trip, and the pretty lady!)


----------



## mark1

I just looked at this thread the other day , enjoyed putting a face to your words . figure i'd do likewise . me and the dogs were out yesterday , I was helping the turtles out , preparing for a week of below zero Fahrenheit temperatures , the dogs were hunting for squirrels , mice or whatever they could get out the brush piles ……….


----------



## jsheffield

mark1 said:


> I just looked at this thread the other day , enjoyed putting a face to your words . figure i'd do likewise . me and the dogs were out yesterday , I was helping the turtles out , preparing for a week of below zero Fahrenheit temperatures , the dogs were hunting for squirrels , mice or whatever they could get out the brush piles ……….



Great looking dogs!

J


----------



## Yvonne G

mark1 said:


> I just looked at this thread the other day , enjoyed putting a face to your words . figure i'd do likewise . me and the dogs were out yesterday , I was helping the turtles out , preparing for a week of below zero Fahrenheit temperatures , the dogs were hunting for squirrels , mice or whatever they could get out the brush piles ……….


Silly dogs!


----------



## Tom

irishkitty said:


> Here's a recent picture of myself during a trip to Ireland for my birthday.



It needs a caption: "You know nothing, John Snow..."


----------



## Tom

jsheffield said:


> Me, 49 years ago
> 
> Me, getting in a final paddle before the snow, last fall
> 
> Jamie


You haven't changed a bit!


----------



## Tom

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's time to revive this thread. We have many newer members and I'd like to see what you look like!! So I'll refresh my picture. I took this one yesterday:
> 
> I just realized I look pretty much like my avatar picture.


HEY! I know that lady!


----------



## Tom

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 245594
> 
> Me & my best man in our favorite spot


Now THAT that is how children should grow up! No shoes, no shirt, fishin' with family and playin' with turtles! Awesome.


----------



## hollyandT

T and I on Christmas Day 

You all look fab!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Me, sitting here reading this forum!


----------



## wemakegreatpets

Me and Lila, and then a glamour shot!


----------



## Yvonne G

Lila looks huge!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

wemakegreatpets said:


> View attachment 263531
> View attachment 263530
> Me and Lila, and then a glamour shot!


Your either really small or that's the biggest Russian Tort I've ever seen


----------



## TriciaStringer

Yvonne G said:


> Lila looks huge!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## wemakegreatpets

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Your either really small or that's the biggest Russian Tort I've ever seen


I am small, but she’s the biggest Russian the adoption shelter I got her at has ever seen too.

Delilah is a chonker. Lmfao


----------



## wemakegreatpets

Yvonne G said:


> Lila looks huge!


10”. Absolute unit for a Russian!


----------



## TechnoCheese

wemakegreatpets said:


> 10”. Absolute unit for a Russian!



Wow!


----------



## waretrop

Me bout 15 years ago....


----------



## Cheryl Hills

wemakegreatpets said:


> View attachment 263531
> View attachment 263530
> Me and Lila, and then a glamour shot!


Big Russian too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Adam. . . don't look now, but I think both you and the Tidge have poop on your heads!


----------



## TammyJ

I soon find a pic of me - I am so camera shy.....tomorrow.....


----------



## Kristy1970

hiking this past Saturday at http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/wma/2752


----------



## KarenSoCal

Kristy1970 said:


> View attachment 263653
> hiking this past Saturday at http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/wma/2752


I'm in SoCal, but I still can't imagine being under a waterfall in Jan!


----------



## EllieMay

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 263637



Your gonna give Tidgy a complex!


----------



## TammyJ

TammyJ said:


> I soon find a pic of me - I am so camera shy.....tomorrow.....


Don't be silly Tammy. Just put any old pic up there....OK then, even if it's four years ago! Or a bit longer.....Usain Bolt is now retired...!!!


----------



## TammyJ

TammyJ said:


> Don't be silly Tammy. Just put any old pic up there....OK then, even if it's four years ago! Or a bit longer.....Usain Bolt is now retired...!!!
> View attachment 263740


OMG Tammy!!! You have to get rid of that monitor, that old Rolodex....you did??? 
Whew. Gotta get with the Programme. 
Yes, I still work at that same place part time now. Old Consulting Engineering company. BORING...well, not always!


----------



## Kristy1970

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm in SoCal, but I still can't imagine being under a waterfall in Jan!



I was behind it LOL ... my feet got wet hiking up to it and from all the hiking in the ravines, have since bought waterproof hiking boots


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Tidgy lives with me. 
She has more complexes than a meeting of psychologists.


----------



## KatApril

Meeeeee. I know im late to the party lol I love cute things and im obsessed with my sulcata Binkey[emoji175]


----------



## dmmj

So we had a thread like this once upon a time..... Here is version 2.0 let's see what you look like.


----------



## KarenSoCal

dmmj said:


> So we had a thread like this once upon a time..... Here is version 2.0 let's see what you look like.


You're in a hospital room? [emoji22]

This is me...


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know how to "link" from my Kindle, but the other thread is called "the new "what do you look like" thread". If you type it exactly like that with all the quotation marks it comes up in a search.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know how to "link" from my Kindle, but the other thread is called "the new "what do you look like" thread". If you type it exactly like that with all the quotation marks it comes up in a search.


Sounds like we need a new photo of @Yvonne G

I don't seem to have one of myself WITHOUT Suki in it.....


----------



## Tom

Here is me at work about 15 years ago:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tom said:


> Here is me at work about 15 years ago:
> View attachment 272599


Nice. @Tom 
But I must say that your children aren't very attractive


----------



## dmmj

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice. @Tom
> But I must say that your children aren't very attractive


Kind of hairy as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's the link to the original thread published in 2007:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/#post-1751

And here's a current picture of moi:


----------



## Yvonne G

I pinned this thread so we can find it again, this one and the original. Now we just have to remember that they're in the "all other photos" section.

There was another thread before the one I posted a link to called What do you Look Like? But I can't find it.


----------



## CarolM

Tom said:


> Here is me at work about 15 years ago:
> View attachment 272599


Nope not allowed it must be a recent one. [emoji6]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just got an eye injection.
So, it's a recent photo and without Suki.


----------



## dmmj

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got an eye injection.
> So, it's a recent photo and without Suki.


Zombie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got an eye injection.
> So, it's a recent photo and without Suki.
> 
> View attachment 272743


A-a-rgh, Matey!!!

Why did you need an injection? Or is that being too nosey?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> A-a-rgh, Matey!!!
> 
> Why did you need an injection? Or is that being too nosey?


Retinopathy 
The first shot of many.


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> Here's the link to the original thread published in 2007:
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-new-what-do-you-look-like-thread.28356/#post-1751
> 
> And here's a current picture of moi:
> 
> View attachment 272685


Yvonne, you say you can't take good pictures...that's a GREAT selfie! I wish I could do that well!


----------



## atlfrog

Well there be me.


----------



## Tom

How about a different work photo then:


----------



## Yvonne G

KarenSoCal said:


> Yvonne, you say you can't take good pictures...that's a GREAT selfie! I wish I could do that well!


I have a strange mouth. It always looks like a phoney smile.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tom said:


> How about a different work photo then:
> View attachment 272750


I dig the beard!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> I have a strange mouth. It always looks like a phoney smile.


Just looks like a friendly face to me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There are A LOT of regular members here that have never shown their faces.
Covered in bees or not.


----------



## Ben02

I’d rather not show my face until I get a beard worth showing of.


----------



## johnandjade

Right now thatsa me


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> Right now thatsa me


True


----------



## KarenSoCal

Yvonne G said:


> I have a strange mouth. It always looks like a phoney smile.


Never crossed my mind...I think it's a good pic of you!


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I have a strange mouth. It always looks like a phoney smile.


First thought that came to mind...... she's up to something.


----------



## johnandjade

Well, this be me


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> Well, this be me


Oh, John!!! Well, I guess we can now say for certain that we have seen what you look like!!!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

johnandjade said:


> Well, this be me


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I pinned this thread so we can find it again, this one and the original. Now we just have to remember that they're in the "all other photos" section.
> 
> There was another thread before the one I posted a link to called What do you Look Like? But I can't find it.



I think the previous threads were merged together to the one you linked.


----------



## jsheffield

I'm the old guy and the other guy is my son... we do a fair amount of travelling together, exploring the world.

Jamie


----------



## Ketta

Me last year on my best friend's wedding!



Me just taking a selfie!


----------



## CarolM

dmmj said:


> Zombie!!!!!!!!!


I think he just needs an eye patch then he will be a pirate!


----------



## CarolM

Tom said:


> How about a different work photo then:
> View attachment 272750


Whahaha, You are completely crazy and brave. I don't think I could sit with a beard full of bees on my face without giving off vibes of fear.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I think the previous threads were merged together to the one you linked.


Thank you. . . that makes sense.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

CarolM said:


> I think he just needs an eye patch then he will be a pirate!


I requested one.


----------



## Cathie G

Ok this is me..


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Boy.
This thread is grinding to a halt.
So many members.....
Most too shy to post a picture.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And no-one believed when I said I was old. LOL


----------



## Ben02

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 276857
> And no-one believed when I said I was old. LOL


Lovely picture Ken, is that a new hat


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 276857
> And no-one believed when I said I was old. LOL


Who's that behind you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ZEROPILOT said:


> Who's that behind you?



I just needed him on the hunt. I think his name is Bob.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ben02 said:


> Lovely picture Ken, is that a new hat



Nope. That hat ended up looking like this


----------



## Reptilony

I’ll only show what me and my wife WILL look like when we get older, Im still 23!! : )


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> I’ll only show what me and my wife WILL look like when we get older, Im still 23!! : )
> View attachment 276859


I'm still 12...if you believe that I'll tell you another one.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy.
> This thread is grinding to a halt.
> So many members.....
> Most too shy to post a picture.


I think it just takes time for people to feel comfortable enough to. Maybe if this is a private thread more trusted members would feel safe.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok this is me..
> 
> View attachment 276795



Great pic of both of you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> I think it just takes time for people to feel comfortable enough to. Maybe if this is a private thread more trusted members would feel safe.


I'm not so sure.
Two of my favorite members are people I speak to off of the forum and I STILL have no idea what they look like.


----------



## counting

Me and my mini me's.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

counting said:


> Me and my mini me's.
> View attachment 276917


All girls?


----------



## counting

ZEROPILOT said:


> All girls?


Boys, actually!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

counting said:


> Boys, actually!


4 boys?


----------



## counting

ZEROPILOT said:


> 4 boys?


When you are good at something, you just keep doing that one thing, haha


----------



## ZEROPILOT

counting said:


> When you are good at something, you just keep doing that one thing, haha


They're cuties at any rate.


----------



## counting

ZEROPILOT said:


> They're cuties at any rate.


Thanks, I'm pretty partial!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

counting said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty partial!


EVERYBODY thinks that their kids are cute.
(It's helpful when they actually are.)


----------



## counting

ZEROPILOT said:


> EVERYBODY thinks that their kids are cute.
> (It's helpful when they actually are.)


I had 4 kids in just over 5.5 years! They are lucky they are so adorable, because animals aside, this place is a zoo! Ha!


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not so sure.
> Two of my favorite members are people I speak to off of the forum and I STILL have no idea what they look like.


I have to admit. I did it for Yavonne and other members here on TFO. I've met a lot of interesting people here too. I usually don't post pictures of my animals or me online.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

It's just for fun!
Most of us will never actually meet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cathie G said:


> I have to admit I usually don't post pictures of me online.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Great pic of both of you!


Well...I'm really glad to see you checking out TFO...and that we're kinda irresistible.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's just for fun!
> Most of us will never actually meet


Yes. But you helped me when I first joined just by talking by quoting. It helped.


----------



## Cathie G

What? You are another friend in this zoo.


----------



## Blackdog1714

counting said:


> When you are good at something, you just keep doing that one thing, haha



Awesome I have a neighbor with 4 of the awesomest girls with a super mom!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Okay here’s me with my most bestest niece from San Diego


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Me and my daughter at pats game last year


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I think i was 15 beers in at that point


----------



## Big Charlie

counting said:


> Me and my mini me's.
> View attachment 276917


Beautiful smiles!


----------



## Reptilony

Cathie G said:


> I'm still 12...if you believe that I'll tell you another one.



I used that new app everyone uses called faceapp that can photoshop your face into an older you. Here I made you older !


Hehe this app is fun


----------



## Cathie G

Reptilony said:


> I used that new app everyone uses called faceapp that can photoshop your face into an older you. Here I made you older !
> View attachment 276942
> 
> Hehe this app is fun


The app doesn't work. Some mornings I look like that already...


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Okay here’s me with my most bestest niece from San Diego
> 
> View attachment 276930


She's downright adorable.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Great pic of both of you![/QUOTE
> Hoping all of you are having a wonderful time in your pools. It's for sure hot and HUMID.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Great pic of both of you!


I'm hoping everyone is having a wonderful day in the pools. It's hot and HUMID. Saphire doesn't mind flying outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> I used that new app everyone uses called faceapp that can photoshop your face into an older you. Here I made you older !
> View attachment 276942
> 
> Hehe this app is fun


You've gone the wrong way. . . you're supposed to make her look younger!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> Yes. But you helped me when I first joined just by talking by quoting. It helped.


Just playing it forward...


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> You've gone the wrong way. . . you're supposed to make her look younger!!


Hehehe...I still had skinny legs, a funny looking nose and hair that was chop chopped. My boss called me chicken legs.


----------



## Cathie G

counting said:


> Me and my mini me's.
> View attachment 276917


What a beautiful family.!


----------



## Ben02

It’s cool to see pictures of people I’ve been talking to for the first time. Isn’t it funny how your mind creates a picture of someone you’ve never met and it’s completely different to their appearance in reality.


----------



## Cathie G

Ben02 said:


> It’s cool to see pictures of people I’ve been talking to for the first time. Isn’t it funny how your mind creates a picture of someone you’ve never met and it’s completely different to their appearance in reality.


I enjoy it too. I'd rather have a face then a name.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Im on the right......


----------



## Ben02

Cathie G said:


> I enjoy it too. I'd rather have a face then a name.


Exactly


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> I enjoy it too. I'd rather have a face then a name.


.....Depends on the face.....


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> You've gone the wrong way. . . you're supposed to make her look younger!!



Haha ok let’s see the results!


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> Haha ok let’s see the results!
> View attachment 276995


Oh wow! Look at that smooth skin!


----------



## Robbie Denby

here’s me! And below is my tiny Indian Star Uhtred


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> Oh wow! Look at that smooth skin!



You seem interested, perhaps you’d like to try too?? Hehe : )


----------



## Action

New to Tortoise. Hope to have a Sulcata in a few weeks.....


.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Me and Otis. I've had him 2 months now. You all have been a blessing. You have taught me so much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> You seem interested, perhaps you’d like to try too?? Hehe : )


Have at it!


----------



## Yvonne G

@Action @Professor Brenda I love seeing your pictures!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Oh wow! Look at that smooth skin!


Wish that was true but I'll take it. I'll try to post an interesting picture of a much younger me.


----------



## Cathie G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Im on the right......
> View attachment 276994


Looks like 2 peas in a pod to me...thanks for all your input the past few months.


----------



## Cathie G

Professor Brenda said:


> Me and Otis. I've had him 2 months now. You all have been a blessing. You have taught me so much.
> View attachment 277014


What a beautiful tortoise and you too.! And you adopted an adult. They need our help just as much as the babies.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Here's a much younger ME
No photoshopping, either!


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Here's a much younger ME
> No photoshopping, either!


Maybe Reptilomy can do a??? few years older picture with the app...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> Maybe Reptilomy can do a??? few years older picture with the app...


I've looked 54 since I was about 30.
So, at least I look my age now I suppose


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've looked 54 since I was about 30.
> So, at least I look my age now I suppose


You are probably just an old soul. I never felt like being 12 until now...or my "second childhood". I like this one better at 65.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> You are probably just an old soul. I never felt like being 12 until now...or my "second childhood". I like this one better at 65.


Mentally I'm still about 25.
I wish my body would agree


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mentally I'm still about 25.
> I wish my body would agree


Me too. What I used to do in the morning takes half the day to plan the easier way first.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Cathie G said:


> Looks like 2 peas in a pod to me...thanks for all your input the past few months.


Yep that's my sidekick, or maybe it's the other way around lol. I love the forum I've learned so much here in a few years and in turn have been able to help others too.


----------



## Cathie G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Yep that's my sidekick, or maybe it's the other way around lol. I love the forum I've learned so much here in a few years and in turn have been able to help others too.


You helped me and I love the forum too. I'm glad they put up with my shenanigans...


----------



## Reptilony

Yvonne G said:


> Have at it!



I don’t know why it makes your face green!! Anyway the only thing the app could do well is make your hair black.


----------



## Reptilony

Reptilony said:


> I don’t know why it makes your face green!! Anyway the only thing the app could do well is make your hair black.
> View attachment 277066
> View attachment 277067


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I’m glad to have my mental picture of you, Yvonne B.


----------



## Sleppo

Nice to see everyone! Here is me:


----------



## Ben02

Reptilony said:


> I don’t know why it makes your face green!! Anyway the only thing the app could do well is make your hair black.
> View attachment 277066
> View attachment 277067


I’ve done the younger filter on some of my family members, they don’t look any thing like they did when they were younger.


----------



## Yvonne G

Reptilony said:


> I don’t know why it makes your face green!! Anyway the only thing the app could do well is make your hair black.
> View attachment 277066
> View attachment 277067


It's because I was eating pistachio ice cream! But look at my smooth neck! I look like I taken off 60 years!


----------



## Professor Brenda

Cathie G said:


> What a beautiful tortoise and you too.! And you adopted an adult. They need our help just as much as the babies.


Thank you. I wanted an adult to enjoy, not a baby to raise. He is such fun.


----------



## Professor Brenda

Pearly said:


> Omg! I love this thread! Will have to go back and get all caught up on it. Awesome!
> View attachment 178301
> it's funny how seing some of the faces can surprise us as to collide with the mental image of a person that's been built over time based only on reading their posts


We live in the same area. I'm in Pflugerville. Nice picture.


----------



## Professor Brenda

mike taylor said:


> I'm the guy holding the beer . Not really but you'd never see me in snow .
> 
> View attachment 161124


So true


----------



## Cathie G

Professor Brenda said:


> Thank you. I wanted an adult to enjoy, not a baby to raise. He is such fun.


I was and ended up happier with an adult as my first tortoise. Even with all the research I did it's just book knowledge...tortoises are smart but they don't always read the book. I've enjoyed my little Russian he's hilarious.


----------



## Cathie G

Sleppo said:


> Nice to see everyone! Here is me:
> 
> View attachment 277077


Beautiful windblown hair. That has to mean a tortoise got loved.


----------



## Kristy1970

My grand daughter and I at my step-daughters wedding last year [emoji173]️


----------



## Relic

A little bit old...about 60 years ago...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Relic said:


> View attachment 278121
> A little bit old...about 60 years ago...


We know we're old when there are black and white childhood photos of us....
I'm circa 1964.


----------



## Blackdog1714

My old neighbor “Bill” who has since passed was the second owner of the house. He showed me the receipt for the movers and it listed how many horses needed to pull the wagon!


----------



## jsheffield

Me driving a cane corso rescue from the vet he was dropped off at to his new home....

Jamie


----------



## Cathie G

Kristy1970 said:


> View attachment 278120
> My grand daughter and I at my step-daughters wedding last year [emoji173]️


That's such a precious photo. Beautiful.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> We know we're old when there are black and white childhood photos of us....
> I'm circa 1964.


Now I feel old.hehehe.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Now I feel old.hehehe.


Ok this one is probably 1957. Me and my 2 best friends at that age.


----------



## dmilam

The wife and I at the ballpark on July 4th.


----------



## Cathie G

dmilam said:


> View attachment 278199
> 
> 
> The wife and I at the ballpark on July 4th.


That's a great happy picture.


----------



## Cathie G

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 278123
> 
> 
> Me driving a cane corso rescue from the vet he was dropped off at to his new home....
> 
> Jamie


Did you keep him?


----------



## jsheffield

Cathie G said:


> Did you keep him?



I wish, but I've already got two dogs living with me, and that seems to work best for us and them... I was driving Elmo from northern Vermont to southern New Hampshire, where I passed him off to the next volunteer driver.

I love dogs, love belong dogs find a home, and it turns out lots of people are intimidated by really big dogs, so this is a useful way for me to do something I love and help out a dog in need.

Jamie


----------



## Cathie G

jsheffield said:


> I wish, but I've already got two dogs living with me, and that seems to work best for us and them... I was driving Elmo from northern Vermont to southern New Hampshire, where I passed him off to the next volunteer driver.
> 
> I love dogs, love belong dogs find a home, and it turns out lots of people are intimidated by really big dogs, so this is a useful way for me to do something I love and help out a dog in need.
> 
> Jamie


I know what you mean. Sometimes all you can do is help them find their best home.


----------



## Kristy1970

Wow


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 278123
> 
> 
> Me driving a cane corso rescue from the vet he was dropped off at to his new home....
> 
> Jamie


Hello Jamie.


----------



## jsheffield

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Jamie.


Hi


----------



## Reptilony

I imagined a bald old man you tortoise master...


HermanniChris said:


> *RE: What Do you Look like???*
> 
> haha yes that is me, I'm in two bands my orginal band is called Wicker Hollow and I have an 80's cover band which is my job called Stuck in a Decade....yep only 25 years old but over 14 years of that is experience with breeding and keeping turtles and tortoises. I've seen pretty much the whole country by now from touring it and several countries...most people who are fans are shocked when they hear I'm a turtle guy


----------



## ZEROPILOT

So far, my mental image has been pretty close to the actual member.
How about y'all?


----------



## Turtle girl 98

ZEROPILOT said:


> So far, my mental image has been pretty close to the actual member.
> How about y'all?


I've been way off lol


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> So far, my mental image has been pretty close to the actual member.
> How about y'all?


No, not at all. Everyone I see on here looks totally different frm how I've pictured them.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yvonne G said:


> No, not at all. Everyone I see on here looks totally different frm how I've pictured them.


Most definitely! I have not gotten one persons image correct lol


----------



## Yvonne G

We haven't visited this thread in a while. How about some of you newbies add your selfies to the thread?


----------



## Yvonne G

I just spent an hour looking backwards from page 140 and I've only made it to page 108. But lunch is calling me. . .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> We haven't visited this thread in a while. How about some of you newbies add your selfies to the thread?


This thread has kind of died.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, Lazarus, but let's revive it!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, Lazarus, but let's revive it!


I liked it also. I enjoy actually seeing a person. A lot of us can only communicate online with other tortoise parents and we are a different type of people. We are beautiful just as we are.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, Lazarus, but let's revive it!


With more pictures of us?
There are some LONG TERM members who haven't shown their mugs here and they cant be much uglier than me.
I included Suki for some visual help.


----------



## TammyJ

ZEROPILOT said:


> With more pictures of us?
> There are some LONG TERM members who haven't shown their mugs here and they cant be much uglier than me.
> I included Suki for some visual help.


Suki is quite adorable!
The dog is cute too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

TammyJ said:


> Suki is quite adorable!
> The dog is cute too.


Thanks, Tammy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If I have to...I could call out these members by name.
But I probably wont.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> If I have to...I could call out these members by name.
> But I probably wont.


@maggie18fan , @jaizei , I know there are more, but I'm having a senior moment.


----------



## Torta-geddon

This is me with three of my sisters.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie18fan , @jaizei , I know there are more, but I'm having a senior moment.


They two on my mind are just mysteriously shy.
I don't want to call them out because I don't know WHY the are so secretive.
I'll PM you.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie18fan , @jaizei , I know there are more, but I'm having a senior moment.


Hahaha...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie18fan , @jaizei , I know there are more, but I'm having a senior moment.


Maggie HAS shown herself before.
She's partial to older photos....but who isn't?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Torta-geddon said:


> This is me with three of my sisters.


Hello @Torta-geddon 
Family with you? Or friends?
I'm assuming you're the guy with the good hair...


----------



## Cathie G

Ok it's little old me. If no one likes it...don't look

.


----------



## Torta-geddon

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello @Torta-geddon
> Family with you? Or friends?
> I'm assuming you're the guy with the good hair...


They are my three older sisters. I also have a younger sister and brother but neither of them went with me to Oklahoma for my father's funeral.


----------



## MPappagallo

This is me...wearing make-up for a change! LOL


----------



## Cathie G

MPappagallo said:


> This is me...wearing make-up for a change! LOL


Hello...


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Hello...


I have to wear make up or Oh my garsh...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Torta-geddon said:


> They are my three older sisters. I also have a younger sister and brother but neither of them went with me to Oklahoma for my father's funeral.


I just buried my dad too.
Sorry for your loss


----------



## Tom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maggie HAS shown herself before.
> She's partial to older photos....but who isn't?


I know what Maggie looks like. I've met her in person. Took her to see my friend's elephants. Yvonne too. I get to visit with Yvonne about once a year or so when I'm up that way. I love those visits. I usually have one of my crazy dogs or a hawk or something with me when I stop by.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Ok it's little old me. If no one likes it...don't look
> 
> .
> View attachment 284590


Finally! a face to go with the name! Thank you!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tom said:


> I know what Maggie looks like. I've met her in person. Took her to see my friend's elephants. Yvonne too. I get to visit with Yvonne about once a year or so when I'm up that way. I love those visits. I usually have one of my crazy dogs or a hawk or something with me when I stop by.


That'd be too cool.
I go out west every few years. But usually to Lake Taho or Vegas. I need to do some visiting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Cathie G said:


> Ok it's little old me. If no one likes it...don't look
> 
> .
> View attachment 284590


Hello Cathy.
I didn't realize this was your first photo.
You look familiar somehow.
Anyway, nice to see you.


----------



## Tom

ZEROPILOT said:


> That'd be too cool.
> I go out west every few years. But usually to Lake Taho or Vegas. I need to do some visiting.


You are welcome here any time my friend.


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello Cathy.
> I didn't realize this was your first photo.
> You look familiar somehow.
> Anyway, nice to see you.


I've been on this thread before and posted pictures. With olie and Yavonne. You may have been on it at that time also. I remember you because you were a great support for me when I first found TFO. Thanks.


----------



## teresaf




----------



## Yvonne G

teresaf said:


> View attachment 284627


I love this picture!


----------



## Cathie G

teresaf said:


> View attachment 284627


I love your smile...


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tom said:


> You are welcome here any time my friend.


That's very kind


----------



## Peliroja32

teresaf said:


> View attachment 284627


Thats my aunty, isnt she beautiful!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Peliroja32 said:


> Thats my aunty, isnt she beautiful!


Multiple family members here?
That's unusual


----------



## Peliroja32

ZEROPILOT said:


> Multiple family members here?
> That's unusual


We are an unusual family lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Peliroja32 said:


> We are an unusual family lol


Aren't they all?


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> Multiple family members here?
> That's unusual



Not too unusual...are you forgetting my sister and me??? this is me at 74....and Smokey


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie18fan said:


> Not too unusual...are you forgetting my sister and me??? this is me at 74....and Smokey
> View attachment 284948


Hello, stranger!
No.
I remembered that you are sisters. But I can't think of any other same family members.
Can you?


----------



## Cathie G

Peliroja32 said:


> Thats my aunty, isnt she beautiful!


Yes. Her smile tells it all.


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, stranger!
> No.
> I remembered that you are sisters. But I can't think of any other same family members.
> Can you?


No, I've wracked my brain, but come up with none
BTW...if you do ever get to the West Coast I'd take Tom up on his offer if I were you. That was the trip of a lifetime for me. I drove from Oregon and brought a friend with me. Unfortunately, I was sick but, Tom is very personable, and did everything he could to show us around. From showing off a German Shepherd who was trained to act like he was gonna rip us to pieces, and changed to a nice dog with one command, to the trained cats and camels, horses, birds...just so much to see and so close-up and personal. Many many animals around, I got to pet a Zebra and a freakin rhinoceros!!! A rhinoceros...seriously, right on his face separated by a small one rail fence. Wow...but then I got to realize a life-long dream. I got to be with two elephants. Right there. I got to have my person and face sniffed by an elephant's trunk. Oh man...I was in heaven. I got elephant snot on me...it was SO cool. One of the highlights of my life, no doubt. I even saw his herd of Sulcata as well...fun times...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> No, I've wracked my brain, but come up with none
> BTW...if you do ever get to the West Coast I'd take Tom up on his offer if I were you. That was the trip of a lifetime for me. I drove from Oregon and brought a friend with me. Unfortunately, I was sick but, Tom is very personable, and did everything he could to show us around. From showing off a German Shepherd who was trained to act like he was gonna rip us to pieces, and changed to a nice dog with one command, to the trained cats and camels, horses, birds...just so much to see and so close-up and personal. Many many animals around, I got to pet a Zebra and a freakin rhinoceros!!! A rhinoceros...seriously, right on his face separated by a small one rail fence. Wow...but then I got to realize a life-long dream. I got to be with two elephants. Right there. I got to have my person and face sniffed by an elephant's trunk. Oh man...I was in heaven. I got elephant snot on me...it was SO cool. One of the highlights of my life, no doubt. I even saw his herd of Sulcata as well...fun times...


Cool...I didn't know Tom had so many different large animals. I'm so glad he still finds some time to talk to us...I always love to read his opinion.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie18fan said:


> No, I've wracked my brain, but come up with none
> BTW...if you do ever get to the West Coast I'd take Tom up on his offer if I were you. That was the trip of a lifetime for me. I drove from Oregon and brought a friend with me. Unfortunately, I was sick but, Tom is very personable, and did everything he could to show us around. From showing off a German Shepherd who was trained to act like he was gonna rip us to pieces, and changed to a nice dog with one command, to the trained cats and camels, horses, birds...just so much to see and so close-up and personal. Many many animals around, I got to pet a Zebra and a freakin rhinoceros!!! A rhinoceros...seriously, right on his face separated by a small one rail fence. Wow...but then I got to realize a life-long dream. I got to be with two elephants. Right there. I got to have my person and face sniffed by an elephant's trunk. Oh man...I was in heaven. I got elephant snot on me...it was SO cool. One of the highlights of my life, no doubt. I even saw his herd of Sulcata as well...fun times...


Believe me, if I'm ever going to be nearby, I'll do so.


----------



## Action

Me ,Trina and Santa. And our new rescue "Lucky"


----------



## Cathie G

Action said:


> Me ,Trina and Santa. And our new rescue "Lucky"
> View attachment 284955


Too cute...Lucky is blessed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Hello, Action.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> No, I've wracked my brain, but come up with none
> BTW...if you do ever get to the West Coast I'd take Tom up on his offer if I were you. That was the trip of a lifetime for me. I drove from Oregon and brought a friend with me. Unfortunately, I was sick but, Tom is very personable, and did everything he could to show us around. From showing off a German Shepherd who was trained to act like he was gonna rip us to pieces, and changed to a nice dog with one command, to the trained cats and camels, horses, birds...just so much to see and so close-up and personal. Many many animals around, I got to pet a Zebra and a freakin rhinoceros!!! A rhinoceros...seriously, right on his face separated by a small one rail fence. Wow...but then I got to realize a life-long dream. I got to be with two elephants. Right there. I got to have my person and face sniffed by an elephant's trunk. Oh man...I was in heaven. I got elephant snot on me...it was SO cool. One of the highlights of my life, no doubt. I even saw his herd of Sulcata as well...fun times...


That DOES sound amazing!


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> Hello, Action.


BTW...you are always welcome here in Oregon. I have plenty of room...of course, it wouldn't be as fun as a visit to Tom, but it would be different...lol
Here is Big Sam as he breaks thru the wall to attack Knobby and to destroy the cute little box turtle house....And my new cat Simon. He's a Maine Coon and Norwegian Forest Cat mix, weighing in at 33 lbs and 2.5 ft long. Bigger than most Beagles and not socialized. He's declawed and has a slow growing melanoma in his right eye. He's only 6 yr and a hell of a lota cat


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That cat does NOT look amuzed.


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> That cat does NOT look amuzed.



No, you are right, he's kinda grumpy. At his size he can hurt. I was playing with him and it was nice as he's declawed....but when he bites, you know you have been bit...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Not too unusual...are you forgetting my sister and me??? this is me at 74....and Smokey
> View attachment 284948


I really love this picture. Mom and Smokey look like 2 peas in a pod.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I adopted Smokey after my cat Maks died. He is 12 yrs old and I've had him for about 3 months. He is weird and fun and goofy, very physically affectionate, and we have just really bonded. I am very fortunate to have found him. He was in the humane society for 4 months before I found him. His old lady owner died. He is just really different and we have bonded well. We read the paper together every morning and we play while I am trying to drink my coffee and read. I am so lucky...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey I forgot to mention that my granddaughter who is 29 yrs old and just gave me a great granddaughter, is also giving me a 15 yr old 4.5 ft long male Ball Python. She's had 'Cupcake' since he was 6 months old, but having a child has made it too hard to give Cupcake the care he needs. So because I have 2 cats, 13 birds, 11 box turtles and 3 tortoises she figured I'd have the room and knowledge to care for this large snake. Because his habitat is too big for my Camaro I have to use my own stuff to make a habitat here for him. But the supplies won't be a problem as I have mucho large habitats, branches, substrate, UVB lights, CHE's etc. Actually, I have everything I need to care for this big snake except the experience and knowledge on his physical care. Fortunately I have until the first of April before I drive down to the beautiful California coast town of Oceano, California, 850 miles one way, to visit family and get this snake. Anybody has any care hints or advice on this snake I'd love to read them, and if anybody wants a large Maine Coon cat, he's free for the taking here in Oregon. I'd love for him to go to a better home than mine.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> I adopted Smokey after my cat Maks died. He is 12 yrs old and I've had him for about 3 months. He is weird and fun and goofy, very physically affectionate, and we have just really bonded. I am very fortunate to have found him. He was in the humane society for 4 months before I found him. His old lady owner died. He is just really different and we have bonded well. We read the paper together every morning and we play while I am trying to drink my coffee and read. I am so lucky...
> View attachment 284989


Our cat Dilly is an unusual character also. He always comes up with a new vocalization. I've heard him say myum, noel, among some of the vocals. He tells me when there is a bug in the house he doesn't want to confront with a certain sound. He's a senior kitty also but only about 10 years. A good cat is a good cat.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie18fan said:


> Hey I forgot to mention that my granddaughter who is 29 yrs old and just gave me a great granddaughter, is also giving me a 15 yr old 4.5 ft long male Ball Python. She's had 'Cupcake' since he was 6 months old, but having a child has made it too hard to give Cupcake the care he needs. So because I have 2 cats, 13 birds, 11 box turtles and 3 tortoises she figured I'd have the room and knowledge to care for this large snake. Because his habitat is too big for my Camaro I have to use my own stuff to make a habitat here for him. But the supplies won't be a problem as I have mucho large habitats, branches, substrate, UVB lights, CHE's etc. Actually, I have everything I need to care for this big snake except the experience and knowledge on his physical care. Fortunately I have until the first of April before I drive down to the beautiful California coast town of Oceano, California, 850 miles one way, to visit family and get this snake. Anybody has any care hints or advice on this snake I'd love to read them, and if anybody wants a large Maine Coon cat, he's free for the taking here in Oregon. I'd love for him to go to a better home than mine.



OK to the several who sent me PM's....no one would ever trust me with a baby. My granddaughter is keeping her baby...too funny...anybody who knows me knows I am not trusted to care for people, just animals...lol


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Hey I forgot to mention that my granddaughter who is 29 yrs old and just gave me a great granddaughter, is also giving me a 15 yr old 4.5 ft long male Ball Python. She's had 'Cupcake' since he was 6 months old, but having a child has made it too hard to give Cupcake the care he needs. So because I have 2 cats, 13 birds, 11 box turtles and 3 tortoises she figured I'd have the room and knowledge to care for this large snake. Because his habitat is too big for my Camaro I have to use my own stuff to make a habitat here for him. But the supplies won't be a problem as I have mucho large habitats, branches, substrate, UVB lights, CHE's etc. Actually, I have everything I need to care for this big snake except the experience and knowledge on his physical care. Fortunately I have until the first of April before I drive down to the beautiful California coast town of Oceano, California, 850 miles one way, to visit family and get this snake. Anybody has any care hints or advice on this snake I'd love to read them, and if anybody wants a large Maine Coon cat, he's free for the taking here in Oregon. I'd love for him to go to a better home than mine.


All I can say is watch out for children...especially when they learn multiplication...hehehe


----------



## harris

It's been awhile. Harris in now 28 mos old....





i


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey...hi there! Did your tortoise turn into a big black Lab???


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

This was when we first moved in to our house in NM.

Playing the part of paint wench.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

And this is the scary face picture.

Ugh. 42!!!!


----------



## Srmcclure

My hubs making me play with his snap chat since I refuse to take pics. Ever. Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wow! U guys have faces!! Not to hard on the eyes either lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! U guys have faces!! Not to hard on the eyes either lol


Smart A$$. Lol
Uh huh. Where’s your selfie Mister? 
-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> This was when we first moved in to our house in NM.
> View attachment 293765
> Playing the part of paint wench.


You let them Put you in a corner??? SHAME!!!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> You let them Put you in a corner??? SHAME!!!


Lol. I painted three bedrooms. A bathroom. And a living room that is thirty by 16 all in one weekend. I loooooove to paint. I know I am weird. Lol
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Smart A$$. Lol
> Uh huh. Where’s your selfie Mister?
> -Meg


It was in here.. they deleted it because they said my face was offensive


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was in here.. they deleted it because they said my face was offensive


Yr so full of it. Lol


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was in here.. they deleted it because they said my face was offensive


I’m sure, lmao I’m Know a bit of tech here and there.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Me and my daughter 2 years ago at the pats game.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Me and my daughter 2 years ago at the pats game.
> View attachment 293775


Lol! The same picture ?


----------



## MichaelL

Yvonne G said:


> *RE: What Do you Look like???*
> 
> What happened to all those original people? I've been on the forum a while now, and haven't seen them post in quite a while!
> 
> Here's me showing off my large hibiscus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok...here's me with "The Bigger One" (BO):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne


Finally got to see what the famous Yvonne G looks like! Love it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Lol! The same picture ?


Yes i had to look for it in here llol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And u found it quicker than me ?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And u found it quicker than me ?


What do you mean? ??‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My pic. U posted it before i did. Is it ur screen saver on ur phone? ?


----------



## MichaelL

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My pic. U posted it before i did. Is it ur screen saver on ur phone? ?


That's your daughter? You look younger than her ?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My pic. U posted it before i did. Is it ur screen saver on ur phone? ?


Yes I have it on my gallery ? lmao no I typed your name in the search bar then I put “Daughter” as a key word because I remember looking at a picture of you, then I clicked it. Saw the picture, download it, edit it, and then post it, then I deleted it from my gallery and recently deleted. Lmao I’m no Creep! Btw you look Young really young. I’m suspicious.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

MichaelL said:


> That's your daughter? You look younger than her ?


Thank you!!! Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank you!!! Haha


Gym and a 12 pk every thursday night.. thats the fountain of youth lol


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gym and a 12 pk every thursday night.. thats the fountain of youth lol


You still go to the Gym?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> You still go to the Gym?


Not now.. darn shutdown


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> You still go to the Gym?


Lmao! Yeah you still go to the gym grandpa? Haha!!!
I am sure he’s like me. I have my own. Why pay to use other ppls crap?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Lmao! Yeah you still go to the gym grandpa? Haha!!!
> I am sure he’s like me. I have my own. Why pay to use other ppls crap?


Grandpa! Lol getting on the treadmill with roller blades on doesnt count haha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Grandpa! Lol getting on the treadmill with roller blades on doesnt count haha


Haha. I work out about 6-8 hours a week and still dance about 6. And the treadmill is boring. I do a modified version of the marine core strengthening exercises. Crunches. Pull-ups. Planks. Chin-ups. Etc. I don’t want mass and ugly man like muscles, I want core strength. 
So... ?
-Meg


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Haha. I work out about 6-8 hours a week and still dance about 6. And the treadmill is boring. I do a modified version of the marine core strengthening exercises. Crunches. Pull-ups. Planks. Chin-ups. Etc. I don’t want mass and ugly man like muscles, I want core strength.
> So... ?
> -Meg


I know my stuff when it comes to Fitness, you can be fat and have a lot of care strength, if you want to have Abs you need to watch what oh what you eat. You won’t see muscle definition on the core when you have fat, you have abs but underneath the fat. Not assuming your fat. I gave up on that I don’t have the willpower to stop eating. But I do have Huge Triceps. I hate the Treadmill as well, I hate cardio overall! 
You’ll need to add variety to your workout, more sets and reps. 
I do not have home gym per say, but i do have a Bench press/barbell and some dumbbells. It’s getting to easy I bench my body weight I’m 15 and I weight 150.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Haha. I work out about 6-8 hours a week and still dance about 6. And the treadmill is boring. I do a modified version of the marine core strengthening exercises. Crunches. Pull-ups. Planks. Chin-ups. Etc. I don’t want mass and ugly man like muscles, I want core strength.
> So... ?
> -Meg


Nice!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I know my stuff when it comes to Fitness, you can be fat and have a lot of care strength, if you want to have Abs you need to watch what oh what you eat. You won’t see muscle definition on the core when you have fat, you have abs but underneath the fat. Not assuming your fat. I gave up on that I don’t have the willpower to stop eating. But I do have Huge Triceps. I hate the Treadmill as well, I hate cardio overall!
> You’ll need to add variety to your workout, more sets and reps.
> I do not have home gym per say, but i do have a Bench press/barbell and some dumbbells. It’s getting to easy I bench my body weight I’m 15 and I weight 150.


I can still pretty much lift a house off of its foundation. (Not exactly)
What age has done is it has greatly reduced my stamina.
I get exhausted easily.
If I lift anything super heavy my arms start shaking in a few minutes.
And there are a bunch of aches and pains. For example, every bone I ever broke that I thought had "healed"......
THEY'RE BACK.
I'm 55.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can still pretty much lift a house off of its foundation. (Not exactly)
> What age has done is it has greatly reduced my stamina.
> I get exhausted easily.
> If I lift anything super heavy my arms start shaking in a few minutes.
> And there are a bunch of aches and pains. For example, every bone I ever broke that I thought had "healed"......
> THEY'RE BACK.
> I'm 55.


Those are your muscle fibers braking down.
(I think)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Those are your muscle fibers braking down.
> (I think)


Everything is breaking down.
It's too late to go back and not wreck myself.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> And this is the scary face picture.
> 
> Ugh. 42!!!!
> View attachment 293766


You are freakin beautiful...if I looked like you I probably wouldn't hate the cameraso much...but that is one good thing about PPE....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

PPE or fugitive from justice?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

maggie3fan said:


> You are freakin beautiful...if I looked like you I probably wouldn't hate the cameraso much...but that is one good thing about PPE....



Awww shucks Maggie. Thank you! And *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

-Meg


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> PPE or fugitive from justice?


Sorry...I simply do not know what you might be refering to...and I'm trying not to embarass my sis lately...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry...I simply do not know what you might be refering to...and I'm trying not to embarass my sis lately...


What a great sis! Yvonne.. she has been well behaved


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> PPE or fugitive from justice?


Can't be both? Even criminals still wanna be safe.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry...I simply do not know what you might be refering to...and I'm trying not to embarass my sis lately...


Happy birthday Maggie!


----------



## KarenSoCal

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry...I simply do not know what you might be refering to...and I'm trying not to embarass my sis lately...


Maggie, Happy Birthday! How are you celebrating this event? (remember, there's children on here!)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

shes doing karaoke right now in her underwear while dancing on her coffee table


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

With Yvonne as her back up singer haha


----------



## MichaelL

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry...I simply do not know what you might be refering to...and I'm trying not to embarass my sis lately...


Happy birthday Maggie!!!!! Love the new profile pic and hope you have the best birthday yet!!!?????? @maggie3fan


----------



## Maggie3fan

MichaelL said:


> Happy birthday Maggie!!!!! Love the new profile pic and hope you have the best birthday yet!!!?????? @maggie3fan


Thank you so much...been having a great day...a friend came and left some Taco Bell at my door...and another friend left flowers for my yard at my door


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> shes doing karaoke right now in her underwear while dancing on her coffee table


OMG! It's now impossible to get that picture out of my head!


----------



## MichaelL

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you so much...been having a great day...a friend came and left some Taco Bell at my door...and another friend left flowers for my yard at my door


So awesome. I'm so glad ? ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you so much...been having a great day...a friend came and left some Taco Bell at my door...and another friend left flowers for my yard at my door


? Bell! That's one hell of a friend!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> ? Bell! That's one hell of a friend!


I hope u were able to find toilet paper in this TP hoarding crisis


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you so much...been having a great day...a friend came and left some Taco Bell at my door...and another friend left flowers for my yard at my door


Happy birthday day Maggie!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> ? Bell! That's one hell of a friend!


Because Oregon is still closed, she just knocked on the door and left...oh man...and those warm cinnamon balls with the cream inside...holy cow...TO...DIE...FOR...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

(I’m the one on the left with the gray coat)


----------



## Maggie3fan

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 296345
> (I’m the one on the left with the gray coat)


wow cool!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Here I am. This is me. Don’t laugh. I hate pictures. And I hate taking them myself. Can never get the angle of the camera on phone right. But yup this is me. Took about 15mins a go. BLAH ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Here I am. This is me. Don’t laugh. I hate pictures. And I hate taking them myself. Can never get the angle of the camera on phone right. But yup this is me. Took about 15mins a go. BLAH ?
> 
> View attachment 301488


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Here I am. This is me. Don’t laugh. I hate pictures. And I hate taking them myself. Can never get the angle of the camera on phone right. But yup this is me. Took about 15mins a go. BLAH ?
> 
> View attachment 301488


I only giggled a lil bit


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I only giggled a lil bit


Why am I not at all surprised ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Why am I not at all surprised ?


It wasnt ur picture.. i had a lil gas


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Manners!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It wasnt ur picture.. i had a lil gas


Oml. Lay off the beans dude ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Manners!


Hahaha ikr ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damn broccoli


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn broccoli


My neighbours probs think I’m nuts as I’m creasing ???


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Why am I not at all surprised ?


I was the early bird.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im not gonna ask what creasing is lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn broccoli


Oh I can't resist. How'd you get by on damn broccoli?


----------



## Srmcclure

Cathie G said:


> Oh I can't resist. How'd you get by on damn broccoli?


I'm more surprised he ate his veggies ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Exactly! Chubbs, what’s up?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Do your eat broccoli all the time? Does your grand mom make you?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Oh I can't resist. How'd you get by on damn broccoli?


I hate it! But i try to stay strict m-f with my eating .. then weekends all hell breaks loose


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Omg, I wonder what would happen if u ate broccoli and beans!


----------



## Srmcclure

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Omg, I wonder what would happen if u ate broccoli and beans!


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I actually stay in shape! I just make up for it on the weekends lol cant be all work no play


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually stay in shape! I just make up for it on the weekends lol cant be all work no play


Nope. Can't do it. I like cake. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> Nope. Can't do it. I like cake. ?


I like cakes too! Wait.. what cakes are we talking bout? Haha


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I like cakes too! Wait.. what cakes are we talking bout? Haha


Pumpkin cheese cake, doulse Leche cake, German chocolate cake ?
I'm not too picky with cake.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hate it! But i try to stay strict m-f with my eating .. then weekends all hell breaks loose


Ok. I'll take your advice.?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

It’s impossible to be picky with cakes


----------



## Srmcclure

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s impossible to be picky with cakes


Too true. I dont want to hurt cakes feelings ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s impossible to be picky with cakes


You didnt get the urban dictionary version haha


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Ok. I'll take your advice.?


Yes, let’s take his word for it and not experience it ourselves.


----------



## Cathie G

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Omg, I wonder what would happen if u ate broccoli and beans!


Interesting.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Interesting.


Together! Oh lord help ur household


----------



## EllieMay

I thought this was a “pictures” thread???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

They turned it into a gas chamber


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Together! Oh lord help ur household


Thaaanks for your prayers cause we do.


----------



## Cathie G

Okay I got a new phone. I'll do a pic when I figure out how.


----------



## EllieMay

Here’s me and my greatest love;-)


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im not gonna ask what creasing is lol


Creasing is a U.K. term for laughing your head off


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hear u go


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

He does exist lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I don’t need Netflix when I can read posts on here I can’t breath though laughing ????


----------



## KarenSoCal

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hear u go
> View attachment 301604


Is this really you? It's funny how we get a picture in our heads about someone. You don't look anything like what I imagined! ? ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

KarenSoCal said:


> Is this really you? It's funny how we get a picture in our heads about someone. You don't look anything like what I imagined! ? ?


I was thinking same ? don’t know why haha ? 2 minds think alike lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

KarenSoCal said:


> Is this really you? It's funny how we get a picture in our heads about someone. You don't look anything like what I imagined! ? ?


Wow! U pictured me as a chubby tegu? Haha


----------



## KarenSoCal

I guess I'll update mine. I had this in the lizard forum, but I'll put it here too.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Here’s me and my greatest love;-)
> View attachment 301598


I love love love it!!!!


----------



## turtlebean

okay i’m absolutely hORRIBLE at taking selfies so i’ll resort to my profile picture this is me hi hello all


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

turtlebean said:


> okay i’m absolutely hORRIBLE at taking selfies so i’ll resort to my profile picture this is me hi hello all
> View attachment 301616


 We all suck at it lol go do ur darn makeup and take a selfie haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We all suck at it lol go do ur darn makeup and take a selfie haha


How rude ?. I’d kick your @$$ if I could reach ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> How rude ?. I’d kick your @$$ if I could reach ??


Im just joking. You know me by now


----------



## turtlebean

Mystic_Queen said:


> How rude ?. I’d kick your @$$ if I could reach ??


LOL if I could reach I would help but as you can tell from the pics I have short arms and legs?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im just joking. You know me by now


I know but I still wanna kick your backside ????.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I know but I still wanna kick your backside ????.


I know haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know haha


If only my legs stretched that far haha. 
anyway. I’m off to sleep. Or gonna try. 
good night. Take care and if possible be good ?.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> If only my legs stretched that far haha.
> anyway. I’m off to sleep. Or gonna try.
> good night. Take care and if possible be good ?.


Night night.. wish u many nightmares ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yep, many nightmares Mystic Queen


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs, isn’t it way past your bedtime? You need your grand mom to tuck you in? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Chubbs, isn’t it way past your bedtime? You need your grand mom to tuck you in? ?


Smh.. she hasnt even changed my diaper yet


----------



## turtlebean

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Smh.. she hasnt even changed my diaper yet


what the heck take her off payroll


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

turtlebean said:


> what the heck take her off payroll


I know! Freaken 90, hustle! U act like ur 100


----------



## turtlebean

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know! Freaken 90, hustle! U act like ur 100


LOLOLOL omg just spit out my ice cream laughing at this


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

turtlebean said:


> LOLOLOL omg just spit out my ice cream laughing at this


Spitters are quitters ?


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I've been away for a bit so time for an update. 
The latest picture of marvelous me.


(I'm the one in the foreground)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been away for a bit so time for an update.
> The latest picture of marvelous me.
> View attachment 302105
> 
> (I'm the one in the foreground)


What's in the bag?
A single onion or is it a potato today?


----------



## Lokkje

Love the buildings.
me with my grandnephew Hiro and Starbuck one of my horses.


----------



## CarolM

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been away for a bit so time for an update.
> The latest picture of marvelous me.
> View attachment 302105
> 
> (I'm the one in the foreground)


Love it. And have missed your sense of humor so very much.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Recent trip to Florida with my best friend. I'm on the right


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's in the bag?
> A single onion or is it a potato today?


All the bags are full of toilet paper. 
I am stockpiling.
I currently have 15.328 rolls. 
You never know.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All the bags are full of toilet paper.
> I am stockpiling.
> I currently have 15.328 rolls.
> You never know.


I don't suppose those are WESTERN toilets?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't suppose those are WESTERN toilets?


Ours is. 
First thing we had changed, 15 years ago.
I've tried recycling the toilet paper, but it's a bit messy.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Current look. Most days I feel like a Ninja. Today I feel like a Bandito..........


----------



## Maggie3fan

@maggie3fan : I deleted your picture because it shows your address. If you want to block out the address and email it to me I'll put it back up. (That's about the nicest driver's license picture I've ever seen!!!)


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> @maggie3fan : I deleted your picture because it shows your address. If you want to block out the address and email it to me I'll put it back up. (That's about the nicest driver's license picture I've ever seen!!!)


Oh man...thanks so much. I needed to send it to a company for a job, and this early morning, I did make a couple of comments here, then sent my DL in to them. Oh lordy, guess I'd better find out if it went any where else. (lol) and thanks so much for the compliment on my picture. That's about the best photo ever taken of me, ever. BUT...that was 15 years ago, I sure sadly enough don't look like that anymore.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Myself with Chance. Took few days ago now. Only decent one I have of me ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Current look. Most days I feel like a Ninja. Today I feel like a Bandito..........
> View attachment 302614


More like someone using a stolen ATM card.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Mystic_Queen said:


> Myself with Chance. Took few days ago now. Only decent one I have of me ?


Your ears look nice and soft


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Your ears look nice and soft


Why thanks ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've been away for a bit so time for an update.
> The latest picture of marvelous me.
> View attachment 302105
> 
> (I'm the one in the foreground)



He forgot to mention that this pix was taken from INTERPOL’s CCTV - ISO foreign paleontologist on the move. ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad




----------



## mark1

Tidgy's Dad said:


> you been going to the gym ??


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Wow.
Nothing since November 2020?


----------



## Srmcclure

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow.
> Nothing since November 2020?






I'll help contribute lol. Me after a 10 hour work day and I'm so done lol
Messy hair and sweatpants are a go! Lol


----------



## Katie11

polished up me....

work me....

and that's my tractor I clean construction sites with.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Very nice to see you guys!
(Girls)


----------



## KarenSoCal

I don't look any different from the last pic I posted!


----------



## Cathie G

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 319105
> 
> I'll help contribute lol. Me after a 10 hour work day and I'm so done lol
> Messy hair and sweatpants are a go! Lol


Cool I didn't know what you looked like before. ???


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know! Freaken 90, hustle! U act like ur 100


I got one of you. The one that downloaded whether I liked it or not. I'm keeping it.?


----------



## Cathie G

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't look any different from the last pic I posted!


I do. I have ash blonde stripes all through my hair and they're au naturelle.?


----------



## Emmawilly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow.
> Nothing since November 2020?


Hello this is me today in my office at work


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Emmawilly said:


> Hello this is me today in my office at work


It's very nice to see you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't look any different from the last pic I posted!


Neither do I.
And I seem to be one of the least photogenic of our members. So I'll cease posting more.


----------



## Emmawilly

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's very nice to see you!


I read your entire thread on ghostly unexplained encounters over 3 nights. Was my bedtime reading. Really fascinating. We have a few to add to that thread in due course. Still haven't seen your picture but haven't looked back on this thread which I note is over 150 pages long!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Recent Me

Probably not what you expected..


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Neither do I.
> And I seem to be one of the least photogenic of our members. So I'll cease posting more.


Ur not. I would win the prize.


----------



## Dbrocato2




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This is me this morning... i know i need a haircut!


----------



## Emmawilly

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is me this morning... i know i need a haircut!
> View attachment 319168


My favourite film... "hey you guuuuuuys'


----------



## KarenSoCal

ZEROPILOT said:


> Neither do I.
> And I seem to be one of the least photogenic of our members. So I'll cease posting more.



Where did you get that idea? You're as photogenic as any of us.

I like seeing an updated pic now and then of you. I smile ? and say to myself "there's my online friend!"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Emmawilly said:


> I read your entire thread on ghostly unexplained encounters over 3 nights. Was my bedtime reading. Really fascinating. We have a few to add to that thread in due course. Still haven't seen your picture but haven't looked back on this thread which I note is over 150 pages long!


Great
Please do ad your story (ies)!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

KarenSoCal said:


> Where did you get that idea? You're as photogenic as any of us.
> 
> I like seeing an updated pic now and then of you. I smile ? and say to myself "there's my online friend!"


I look like a cross between an extra in an old wild west movie and a biker. Or both.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Turtulas-Len said:


> Recent Me
> View attachment 319160
> Probably not what you expected..


I dunno.
I don't know what I expected.
You look like a friendly fellow. And I do like that beard.


----------



## Kristy1970

Tidgy's Dad said:


> View attachment 311847


LOL


----------



## Kristy1970

Me!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kristy1970 said:


> Me!


Man i cant wait to do some kayaking


----------



## zolasmum

This is me with Zola several years ago at Stonehenge
Angie


----------



## Emmawilly

zolasmum said:


> This is me with Zola several years ago at Stonehenge
> Angie
> View attachment 319304


Hi Angie!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

zolasmum said:


> This is me with Zola several years ago at Stonehenge
> Angie
> View attachment 319304


Cool 
You travel with your tortoise?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont lie! Looks like he’d kill u in ur sleep haha jk.. maybe


Not true, I'd wake you up first.


----------



## Emmawilly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool
> You travel with your tortoise?


Angie goes everywhere with Zola. She posted a lovely thread on here about their travels but I don't know how to find it. Angie, send him the link about Zola ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've always wondered why there are NO CONFIRMED cases of a love connection happening here amongst our many single members with at least tortoises in common.



Most of us live too far away from each other.

And though there may not be love connections, friendships certainly are made. ??


----------



## zolasmum

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cool
> You travel with your tortoise?


Yes, he comes with us everywhere - we try to make sure he goes out every day- often to look at the sea,just a few miles away - he is fascinated by the waves. We went to London to visit a friend, and came back via Stonehenge, which my husband had never seen. we had a lovely time - there were lots of tourists going round, but many of them were actually more interested in Zola than ancient monuments -especially the children - and he was happy to meet people, as always. We asked people to tell us the word for "tortoise" in their own language, and we got many different words - we have kept doing that with people we have met since, and so far have a list of over 40 different words ! 
Zola was fine during the journey, and seems to enjoy the vibration of the engine. We wouldn't do this if he didn't like it - he always seems quite excited when we carry him to the car !
I posted a long introduction about his life last October, under "Please welcome Zola"


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Eye injection day!
I chose this one because I was smiling.
Eye injections are always so uplifting.


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eye injection day!
> I chose this one because I was smiling.
> Eye injections are always so uplifting.


You look just like I imagined...such a sweet happy face...


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eye injection day!
> I chose this one because I was smiling.
> Eye injections are always so uplifting.


If that's a smile, I'd love to see your scowl!

You look totaly different than my mental picture of you.


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

Myself and my daughter


----------



## zolasmum

Karen(pebbles) said:


> Myself and my daughter


Nice photo - but which is which of you?
Angie


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

Thankyou Angie, but i'm on the right lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Karen(pebbles) said:


> Thankyou Angie, but i'm on the right lol


You need to eat a cheeseburger...or a few of'em...you look like a good wind would blow you over...lol


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

oh Maggie? lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Karen(pebbles) said:


> oh Maggie? lol


I know...I am politically incorrect...you are skinny as a rail....I am 5'5" and 105...so I get to call you skinny if I want...and fyi...I thought you were your twin daughters...you look like a teen


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

I'm only 4'11" ( i hear you laughing) and 7st, but i'll take that as a compliment  thankyou


----------



## Maggie3fan

Karen(pebbles) said:


> I'm only 4'11" ( i hear you laughing) and 7st, but i'll take that as a compliment  thankyou


Yep...sometimes I give'em


----------



## Maggie3fan

OK...here's me...
<img src="https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f4/Elizabeth_Taylor,_late_1950s.jpg" alt="Elizabeth Taylor - Wikipedia"/>


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

? you look amazing for 76!!! What's the secret?


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eye injection day!
> I chose this one because I was smiling.
> Eye injections are always so uplifting.


This is absolutely sweet. You look so much like one of my brothers you could be almost twins.


----------



## Emmawilly

ZEROPILOT said:


> Eye injection day!
> I chose this one because I was smiling.
> Eye injections are always so uplifting.


I thought you'd wear a cowboy hat!! Nice pic


----------



## Emmawilly

Karen(pebbles) said:


> Myself and my daughter


Karen you look just like I imagined! I knew it when I saw that clean oven ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Karen(pebbles) said:


> ? you look amazing for 76!!! What's the secret?


drugs and botox...


----------



## Yvonne G

Emmawilly said:


> I thought you'd wear a cowboy hat!! Nice pic


To me he looks like he should be carrying a bagpipe and wearing a kilt!


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

Emmawilly said:


> Karen you look just like I imagined! I knew it when I saw that clean oven ?


i've got o.c.d written all over my face don't i?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Emmawilly said:


> I thought you'd wear a cowboy hat!! Nice pic


99% of the time it's a ball cap


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> To me he looks like he should be carrying a bagpipe and wearing a kilt!


I can see that


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> I know...I am politically incorrect...you are skinny as a rail....I am 5'5" and 105...so I get to call you skinny if I want...and fyi...I thought you were your twin daughters...you look like a teen


Political correctness just comes down to your physical location and the company you keep these days


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> Political correctness just comes down to your physical location and the company you keep these days


The West Coast...free... easy...most anything goes...no political correctness
MidWest...family, salt of the earth people...flat boring...manners
The East Coast...crowded, probably invented political correctness, stick up their butts
The South (gonna do it again)...rednecks, the center of male chauvinism...take the body there to get rid of it...they can't even spell political
and for all my friends in the South End in Florida I'm not I'm not going to say anything about you because I've been insulting Florida so much people are starting to get irritated. 
I keep no company these daze...lol. 
my problem actually is that I have no filter between my brain and my mouth and if it's in my brain it's going to come out of my mouth whether I want it to or not or whether it's good or not.
Houdini's a good swimmer


I believe I am actually gonna miss him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> The West Coast...free... easy...most anything goes...no political correctness
> MidWest...family, salt of the earth people...flat boring...manners
> The East Coast...crowded, probably invented political correctness, stick up their butts
> The South (gonna do it again)...rednecks, the center of male chauvinism...take the body there to get rid of it...they can't even spell political
> and for all my friends in the South End in Florida I'm not I'm not going to say anything about you because I've been insulting Florida so much people are starting to get irritated.
> I keep no company these daze...lol.
> my problem actually is that I have no filter between my brain and my mouth and if it's in my brain it's going to come out of my mouth whether I want it to or not or whether it's good or not.
> Houdini's a good swimmer
> View attachment 331142
> 
> I believe I am actually gonna miss him.
> View attachment 331143


RF love to swim.
But watch out for shell fungus.
And you're wrong about men from the south.
But correct about south Florida sucking. And it's populated more and more by people not from the south.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Time for another update.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for another update.
> View attachment 340269


That is kind of frightening, Adam.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for another update.
> View attachment 340269


I see you've trimmed your beard! LOL!!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Time for another update.


It's...._different._ But it's great to see you regardless of what you're wearing!  And how are Wifey and Tidgy? I hope you are all well.

Did you see Nat Geo has found some animal that eats fossils? Just for you...









Hungry sea sponges feast on fossils atop an extinct underwater volcano


In the Arctic Ocean, scientists have discovered a thriving ecosystem where food appeared to be nearly nonexistent.




www.nationalgeographic.com




via Natgeo App


https://www.nationalgeographic.app/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

KarenSoCal said:


> It's...._different._ But it's great to see you regardless of what you're wearing!  And how are Wifey and Tidgy? I hope you are all well.
> 
> Did you see Nat Geo has found some animal that eats fossils? Just for you...


Interesting. Tidgy eats fossils too.


wifey is very happy and well, thanks for asking, and Tidgy is the most adorable and annoying creature ever.


----------



## jeff kushner

Shaking my head ruefully........ruefully I tell you.......what a group!

"They made me spit my coffee all over the screen."

"then you read their banter and see if you don't"


LMAO


----------



## OliveW

My 58 year old self with gray roots showing. lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

OliveW said:


> My 58 year old self with gray roots showing. lol
> View attachment 350984


Hello. Olive


----------

